# West Ham 09/10 Season



## hammerntongues (May 27, 2009)

With Newcastle now gone , who else but the mighty Hammers can have had so much recent controversy and gossip surrounding them , I feel that it is time to start afresh , gentlemen let the games begin ....................This year could be our year , with 3 Claret and Blue sides in the Premiership next season the fight is on .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

Nice one. 

I reckon we need one creative Midfielder and one decent striker (we can assume that Ashton, even if he does come back, won't play a full season).

IF we can find one of each of those and IF we can keep most other players fit, we ought to be a decent side next season.


----------



## hammerntongues (May 27, 2009)

I would love to see Dyer stay fit , he showed flashes of his old self on Sunday , lttle bit off the pace but a couple of great touches , its not going to happen tho is it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

Yeah - I think I said on the other thread that what we really need is to somehow get Jesus on board.  The squad we have would be very good if only He was there to lay on hands each time Dyer/Ashton got crocked again.  Dyer just playing just behind Ashton and Carlton would be an excellent attack, the only problem would be how we'd fit the rest of our pretty good midfield selection into three spots behind those three.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

And Jesus did say in 2007, "Relegate them not, for they know not what they do", so obviously he supports us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

Apparently we're interested in someone called Jiminez from Inter.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

i nearly signed him in champ man yesterday he went to villerreal rather then man city though, bastard.

Chillian they have him as attacking centre/right.

Highly rated but not done a lot since signing from lazio



imscounting(who are danm danm trusdt worthy) reckons he will be availible for 4million euros and he favours a move to enlgand., So it might happen.

The mirror of course being the wonderful journos they are, reckon he is a defender.

I reckon we need a striker and a right back, and then replace anyone importent that leaves.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

Is he creative?  We do need a creative midfielder IMO, not had that since Benayoun left.

4m sounds well worth a punt, sounds like a Zola player.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

watch the video, yo! tis a fairly good snap shot of everything he does.

And yeah is a very creative player.

I'd love to have him. Can't eblive he is availible for so little.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (May 27, 2009)

was browsing boards this morning , apparently we are looking at a " creative " Brazilian player of the year , a mid fielder , Hernanes ? talking 10 mill tho , I don`t see where that is going to come from. the report was from S.Amer and referred to us as English Giants ,West Ham

http://www.southamericanfootball.co.uk/files/articles.php?article_id=366

he even looks like Ballack


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

that ones from a few weeks back. doesn't sound likely.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> was browsing boards this morning , apparently we are looking at a " creative " Brazilian player of the year , a mid fielder , Hernanes ? talking 10 mill tho , I don`t see where that is going to come from. the report was from S.Amer and referred to us as English Giants ,West Ham
> 
> http://www.southamericanfootball.co.uk/files/articles.php?article_id=366
> 
> he even looks like Ballack



Yeah i posted that a few pages back on the old thread.  Creased me up 

can't see it happening, he's apparently shit-hot.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

mate has just sent me a bbc link saying we might have new owners(and not a bank) by the end of today!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/8068771.stm


dave


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

u21 squad has been announced for the championships.

Both noble and tomkins are in.

Gabidon is training with the wales squad.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> u21 squad has been announced for the championships.
> 
> Both noble and tomkins are in.
> 
> Gabidon is training with the wales squad.



It's all good.  Tomkins is going to be a star!


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

england defenders said:
			
		

> Michael Mancienne (Chelsea), Nedum Onuoha (Manchester City), Micah Richards (Manchester City), Andrew Taylor (Middlesbrough), Steven Taylor (Newcastle), James Tomkins (West Ham);



doubt he will get a game at the tourney but still will be a good experience.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2009)

Come on now boys, a new season and a new chance to make sure that come May, this thread will have the most replies! Loosing to Newcastle this season was probably the worst football-related feeling I've had all year so please let's all try our hardest to make sure we're number 1 next season!


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

we will.

now why are you here?

actually beacuse of isitme's recent ban im petitioning the ediitor to remove all his posts from the newcastle thread and any replies to his posts from the official recored there by handing us victory even though we don't deserve it.

Its a cunning plan.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> actually beacuse of isitme's recent ban im petitioning the ediitor to remove all his posts from the newcastle thread and any replies to his posts from the official recored there by handing us victory even though we don't deserve it.
> 
> Its a cunning plan.


Are you Kevin McCabe?!


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we will.
> 
> now why are you here?
> 
> ...



wait a minute!  did we lose out because of somebody who was posting illegibly, whilst ineligible?

rosie - get on it son.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Are you Kevin McCabe?!



Oh fuck.  Tell me you didn't just say that.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> Oh fuck.  Tell me you didn't just say that.


You gotta admit K&A's plan was cunning enough to have been thought up by the great man himself!


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> You gotta admit K&A's plan was cunning enough to have been thought up by the great man himself!



But... but....  I wouldn't like to be you when Dave sees that.  Oh my days.

You might as well have called him a Whelan.


----------



## kained&able (May 27, 2009)

i feel ill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





really really ill.


iller then 3 beatie boys all the dj's they have ever had and thier parrots.

thank fuck i was joking, or i would have to hang myself.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (May 27, 2009)

Don't worry, I've got my fingers crossed you stay up !!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> It's all good.  Tomkins is going to be a star!



Agreed.  Will be better than Rio IMVHO


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Come on now boys, a new season and a new chance to make sure that come May, this thread will have the most replies! Loosing to Newcastle this season was probably the worst football-related feeling I've had all year so please let's all try our hardest to make sure we're number 1 next season!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> wait a minute!  did we lose out because of somebody who was posting illegibly, whilst ineligible?
> 
> rosie - get on it son.



 Now my wife is asking what I'm laughing about...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 27, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


>



You lot even cheated by starting your thread early!


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You lot even cheated by starting your thread early!



Sue us.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> Sue us.



Were not that sad, unlike sheff utd.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You lot even cheated by starting your thread early!



Same time of the year that I started the last one (on which the second post after mine was simply 'sad'.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1670369,00.html

Spence 'imperious' in first qualifying game, apparently.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1670369,00.html
> 
> Spence 'imperious' in first qualifying game, apparently.




Excellent.  My only worry is that duxbury will use it as an excuse to sell tomkins.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> Excellent.  My only worry is that duxbury will use it as an excuse to sell tomkins.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

more likely to be not replacing upson if he leaves. Tomkins wont be worth enough yet.

To be honest though i think spence will be out on loan again this season. championship rather then league 1 this time though.

Not really much point in having him at the club as a fouth/fifth choice centre back.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

We would be absolutely NUTS to sell Upson.  We paid 7m for him which people said was stupid at the time but it's looking like a very very good buy and probably Curb's best.  He's 30 now, but that's pretty much the peak for a defender, he's pretty much an England regular (although if Rio and terry were both there, not sure he would be) and he's improved massively too, and seems to have got over his sicknote reputation thanks to our medical team).  He'll be shit-hot for at least another 2-3 years.

Then agian, if Gabbidon comes back, and Spence lives up to his growing reputation, we'll have Upson-Gabbidon-Collins-Tomkins-Spence all very decent CBs.  You can only keep so many players happy.

We need to wait to see if Spence does live up to that before even THINKIng about selling Matty though.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

I agree with everything you say.

I'm just convinced villa are going to nab him off us. Not sure why.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully the fact he's a Birmingham former player will help stop that happening.

I've seen absolutely nothing to indicate he isn't happy at UP and I reckon we won't be far off Villa next season.


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> .This year could be our year



You will start well, go out of any cups before the quarters, falter in the league and then finish below Spurs right at the last.








Again 

This time next year Rodders, we'll be bankrupted


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> You will start well, go out of any cups before the quarters, falter in the league and then finish below Spurs.
> 
> Again
> 
> This time next year Rodders, we'll be bankrupted



Nah, I reckon Zola's style is well suited to the FA Cup.  If it hadn't been for Lionel Cunting Bastarding Scaloni we'd have won it in 2006.

I did think we'd win it this season, mind you, but that replay with Boro was an absolute embarrassment, one of the worst I've seen us play since the season we went down.


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Nah, I reckon Zola's style is well suited to the FA Cup.



You might well be right there.


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Hopefully the fact he's a Birmingham former player will help stop that happening.
> 
> I've seen absolutely nothing to indicate he isn't happy at UP and I reckon we won't be far off Villa next season.



seen a couple of articles with him saying he might need to move to make sure he is in the england squad but presume them to be bollocks.

I think my theroy stems from o'neil seems to like buying british and upson is the best english centre back not at a team above villa.


dave


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> You will start well, go out of any cups before the quarters, falter in the league and then finish below Spurs right at the last.
> 
> Again



That's strange, we got to the FA Cup quarters this year and finished above you last season (and had equal points this one.)

Hard to believe I know.


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> That's strange, we got to the FA Cup quarters this year and finished above you last season (and had equal points this one.)
> 
> Hard to believe I know.



It might only be goal dfference but you finished a place behind us in the league 

My bad on the FA exit


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

did we have a silly loss last season?

y'know the normal 5 goal loss to blackburn or everton or anything stupid?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> You might well be right there.



he won it a couple of times as a player.  I just think that with little chance of league success, and probably should be just about safe, I hope we go for one of the cups.  The league cup seems a relatively easy cup to win but we always seem to play dreadfully in it for some reason I can't quite fathom.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> seen a couple of articles with him saying he might need to move to make sure he is in the england squad but presume them to be bollocks.
> 
> I think my theroy stems from o'neil seems to like buying british and upson is the best english centre back not at a team above villa.
> 
> ...



You could be right.  Fingers crossed.  We need to really build a team instead of the constant coming and going we have...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> That's strange, we got to the FA Cup quarters this year and finished above you last season (and had equal points this one.)
> 
> Hard to believe I know.



Are you sure we got to the quarters?  Wasn't the loss to Boro in the last 16?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> It might only be goal dfference but you finished a place behind us in the league
> 
> My bad on the FA exit



He's talking about the season before the one just gone - we were 10th, you were 11th.  And in fact I need to correct my post above.  We lost in the quarters to everton last season, which I think is what Tommers means, and then in the last 16 to Boro this one.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> It might only be goal dfference but you finished a place behind us in the league



yeah we did, but not last year.  You said "again."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

We also finished above them in 98, 99, 2000, 2002.  So much for their claim to 'always' finish above us...


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> He's talking about the season before the one just gone - we were 10th, you were 11th.  And in fact I need to correct my post above.  We lost in the quarters to everton last season, which I think is what Tommers means, and then in the last 16 to Boro this one.



nah, I just got it wrong.  I thought it was the quarters...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> nah, I just got it wrong.  I thought it was the quarters...



I do think that that game at Boro in the replay was by far the worst of the season...


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I do think that that game at Boro in the replay was by far the worst of the season...



I dunno, I reckon the one at Upton Park was worse.  I expected more from that than the replay.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I dunno, I reckon the one at Upton Park was worse.  I expected more from that than the replay.



I don't think I even saw the one at UP.  But the replay was on national telly.  that made it kind of humiliating.  All the normal ingredients just seemed to go missing.  If any team figured us out last season, it was Boro.

Is lemontop despondent?

I dread to think what kind of attendances they'll get in the Championship...


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is lemontop despondent?



Nah, she's not too bothered.  Got bigger stuff to worry about at the moment!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> Nah, she's not too bothered.  Got bigger stuff to worry about at the moment!





Obviously this isn't the thread for it, but usually when someone says that it involves either job loss or the patter of tiny feet...


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Obviously this isn't the thread for it, but usually when someone says that it involves either job loss or the patter of tiny feet...




the second one.  in 5 months time.  

and a wedding in 2 months time.

It's a mixture of constant stress and joy.  Quite heady.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Blimey, you kept that quiet.  Congratulations mate.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Blimey, you kept that quiet.  Congratulations mate.




Thanks.

It has been mentioned on the "up the duff" thread but it's not really something that comes up in most football conversations.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It has been mentioned on the "up the duff" thread but it's not really something that comes up in most football conversations.





I guess I don't really read that thread...


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I guess I don't really read that thread...



Well, no.

I've learned lots of new stuff in the past few months.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

I was incredibly lazy in the months leading up to RD Jr being born.  I just left my wife and her mum to sort out all the stuff and I really regret that.

This is, of course, partly due to the Chinese thing where the mother in law has a much greater part to play, and nothing to do with my own laziness.


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I was incredibly lazy in the months leading up to RD Jr being born.  I just left my wife and her mum to sort out all the stuff and I really regret that.
> 
> This is, of course, partly due to the Chinese thing where the mother in law has a much greater part to play, and nothing to do with my own laziness.




You could also argue that you won't have a chance to be lazy ever again, so make the most of it while you can.

Whenever I ask for tips off mates the first thing they say is "sleep now!"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, sleep now is a pretty good one.  And generally have all the pissups and getting leathered sessions that you possibly can...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

I used to be a world-class drinker.  In my heyday, even the Barcelona of drinkers couldn't have outdrunk me.  Now, six cans of beer and I'm gone...


----------



## bluestreak (May 28, 2009)

aye congratulations tommers and lemontop!


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2009)

oh, you guys.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

can we get banned for derailing our own thread?


----------



## CyberRose (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> can we get banned for derailing our own thread?


Not happened to me in over a year!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Which threads have you started and then derailed?


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

the boro fa cup game at up was my fault!

first game i'd been to in 3/4 years.

we were shit. Boro found some confidence for some reason for two weeks.


dave


----------



## mattie (May 28, 2009)

poor girl.  two juveniles to look after. 


congrats, great news on both counts!  the nipper's going to be a hammer, yes?  get ground rules in now mate.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

I'm trying to train RD Jr to be a Hammer, but he's more interested in Cbeebies


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

find an old west ham shirt, put it in the wash ridiculously high, put shirt on his favorite teddy type thing.

Job done.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> find an old west ham shirt, put it in the wash ridiculously high, put shirt on his favorite teddy type thing.
> 
> Job done.
> 
> ...



 I might just have to try that!


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

I'm going to be such a manipulative parent


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)




----------



## hammerntongues (May 28, 2009)

From a toddler my son had West Ham wallpaper , quilt , pillows , lampshades , alarm clock , pyjamas , what a sad fuck I am but it worked , he`s 13 now and a Hammer through and through why should he escape the misery of being a West Ham fan ?


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> From a toddler my son had West Ham wallpaper , quilt , pillows , lampshades , alarm clock , pyjamas , what a sad fuck I am but it worked , he`s 13 now and a Hammer through and through why should he escape the misery of being a West Ham fan ?



http://www.nspcc.org.uk/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> From a toddler my son had West Ham wallpaper , quilt , pillows , lampshades , alarm clock , pyjamas , what a sad fuck I am but it worked , he`s 13 now and a Hammer through and through why should he escape the misery of being a West Ham fan ?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

chieftain said:


> http://www.nspcc.org.uk/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> why should he escape the misery of being a West Ham fan ?



I actually elected into it at a relatively old age.  Most people said I was just being ironic


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

i also got a choice.

I'm happy and so will the next 5 generations!


or ill hunt them down and kill em.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

The Sun said:
			
		

> MARIO BALOTELLI has hinted he would be interested in a move to West Ham.
> 
> The Inter Milan wonderkid was linked with a switch to the Hammers in January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2009)

Off to Spurs obv.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

Great haircut.


----------



## mattie (May 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Great haircut.



I think it needs more cutting.  All off.



Do we want another young stiker with no experience though?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

Well our only choices with our current financial situation are either prospects or the slightly past it.  As long as we've got the players to stay in the sort of mid table prem level we've been over the past couple of years, I'm happy to see us gradually build for the future.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

LBM's been called up to the Portugal squad.


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2009)

dav's back.


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> LBM's been called up to the Portugal squad.






"deco to ronaldo, ronaldo beats 3 players, he crosses to boa morte, he chests it down, he's 2 yards out.. he must score!!  oh....."


----------



## mattie (May 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> dav's back.



Not for long, surely.


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> Not for long, surely.



one would hope not.  

he was alright in those games this season though...


----------



## mattie (May 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> one would hope not.
> 
> he was alright in those games this season though...



From memory he almost scored.  Than shouted at Fonzie, which is a bit like kicking a puppy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> "deco to ronaldo, ronaldo beats 3 players, he crosses to boa morte, he chests it down, he's 2 yards out.. he must score!!  oh....."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> From memory he almost scored.  Than shouted at Fonzie, which is a bit like kicking a puppy.





Didn't Dav do a god job for us in the Championship?


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Didn't Dav do a god job for us in the Championship?



well yes, precisely.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

Where was he on loan this season?


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

didn't he say he would never play for us again cos he is better then collins and desrves to be a starter.

twat!


dave


----------



## mattie (May 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Where was he on loan this season?



Anton-land.

The two most gormless-looking centre-halves in history.


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

i really hope sunderland keep him. Bruce will love him, surely!


dave


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i really hope sunderland keep him. Bruce will love him, surely!
> 
> 
> dave



he's already been released. 

He's back at west ham.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> didn't he say he would never play for us again cos he is better then collins and desrves to be a starter.
> 
> twat!
> 
> dave



Christ, what a twonk.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

We can swap him for Glen Johnson with portsmouth.


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> he's already been released.
> 
> He's back at west ham.




no no, his loan has finished. Thats different entirely.

Doesn't mean he wont be back there come july 1st.


dave


----------



## Balbi (May 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We can swap him for Glen Johnson with portsmouth.



He played for scum. Not happening


----------



## kained&able (May 29, 2009)

only on loan wasn't it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2009)

Ah, cock.  Clarke believed to be interested in Celtic job.  He is a fan of the club, after all


----------



## mattie (May 30, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Ah, cock.  Clarke believed to be interested in Celtic job.  He is a fan of the club, after all



I would have thought Bilic stands a better chance of getting it.


----------



## mattie (May 30, 2009)

Perhaps that's just wishful thinking.  

I'd take a punt on Clarke if I was a chairman after a manager.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2009)

We can't lose him.  I attribute the fact that our two biggest defeats were two 3-0s, one at City and one to Liverpool, to Clarke almost entirely.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2009)

Sheringham has said Man U should buy Noble.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> only on loan wasn't it?



Scum is scum. The exception being Sir Alan Ball and Peter the Crouch, the Crouch, the Crouch.


----------



## SK. (May 30, 2009)

and to top it off apparently Rob Green has turned down a new contract

Another summer of bloody trash talk gossip in the papers that I hope doesnt turn out to be true


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm concerned by the Greeno business.  You don't find goalies like that growing on trees, especially for the joke price we paid (6m is hilariously cheap considering Sunderland paid 9m for that Gordon)


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2009)

clarke being interested in celtic seems to have originated with the daily mail.

green turning down a contract offer seems to have originated in the daily star.

don't panic mr mainwaring!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2009)

Some day I will work out why Green is so criminally underrated by the FA/England setup/press


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2009)

Apparently Inter are 'keeping tabs' on Noble.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2009)

Personally I think Noble will be at the club for his whole career.   I can see him being like Potts.


----------



## SK. (May 31, 2009)

tommers said:


> green turning down a contract offer seems to have originated in the daily star.
> 
> don't panic mr mainwaring!



Yup a bit more context around it is that all he has asked for is a bit more parity inline with the other top earners at the club which is fair enough when you think how much he is worth to us.


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently Inter are 'keeping tabs' on Noble.



yeah bollocks!

About as likely as man city getting barry and tevez.

that belloti inter blokes signing story doesn't seem to be going away. Think i'm almost starting to belive we are intrested.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Thing is - good as he sounds, do we really only want him for a year?  Would be counter productive.  Look what happened last time we bought a highly promising international star for a year.  Even if Balotelli has a proper contract, by the time he gets used to the Prem we'll have to send him back


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone else get the feeling we're being led like lambs to the kebab shop?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Mind you this article was about six months ago and said we'd be doomed within a month

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/football/article43173.ece


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2009)

big difference from playing in italy to playing in the argentine/brazilian leagues man.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

One word: Maccarone.

The list of Italians who succeeded in the prem is relatively smal


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2009)

If your going with boro signings that have flopped we will be here all year!

Its boro, these things happen.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2009)

big rumours around thast lucas neil has turned down a new contract

the words oh well spring to mind.

Probbaley bollocks anyway though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Bring back Glen!


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> big rumours around thast lucas neil has turned down a new contract
> 
> the words oh well spring to mind.
> 
> ...



didnt we have him on something like 30k a week ? , if so its hardly surprising we dont renew , he seems to have settled down a lot towards back end of the season but Its always worrying when he gets wrong footed he just seems to lose control and lash out . Got to be lots of younger guys around at that kind of money .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm rather concerned by the gist of what I've seen on KUMB today - whatsisface basically bought the club and transferred his own debt onto it.  So the club's valuation is doubled by the debt.  That's why no buyers want to come near. 

We could be in deeper shit than we thought.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2009)

more like 60k a week i belive.

We only offered him an extra year at reduced wages, so he is telling us to fuck off.

This is all allegdly.


RD, i would love him back but my money is on him going to liverpool.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> more like 60k a week i belive.
> 
> We only offered him an extra year at reduced wages, so he is telling us to fuck off.



at the time I heard it was a lot lower than that.  That it's an argument over the contract length sounds plausible, how old is he now?  And he was never the quickest anyway.

Part of me thinks the whole wages thing was made up to explain why he came to us instead of Liverpool... but another part of me remembers that manic gleam in eggy's eye....


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2009)

31 i think.

Yeah i have no idea of wages to be honest. I know when he was signed it was quoted as anything from 60k to 90k. With liverpool being turned down at a mere 45k.

But i seem to recall an interview(possibly with zola) who stated that dean ashton was the highest paid person at the club and i think he is on 50kish.

As normal fuck knows innit.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

So are none of you worried about the debt thing?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2009)

not really no.

Concerned that we might not have a transfer budget untill we sell a few players/trim wages.

But i reckon we can do a fair bit of that anyway and with a bit of creativity in getting loans in don't really see a problem, yet.




dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought you'd all appreciate the irony.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/crystal_palace/8077900.stm


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

mattie said:


> I thought you'd all appreciate the irony.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/crystal_palace/8077900.stm


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2009)

mattie said:


> I thought you'd all appreciate the irony.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/crystal_palace/8077900.stm


Oh yea! Come on Kev, we could get a decent midfielder out of the money we can get awarded for that!!!


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm just so glad Brum won (never thought I'd ever say that) or else we'd never had heard the end of it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2009)

mattie said:


> I'm just so glad Brum won (never thought I'd ever say that) or else we'd never had heard the end of it.


You wouldn't have been able to make it up would you!?

The shit that would have caused! They'd probably decide to meat out West Ham's punishment finally and relegate them so we could have a place in the Prem for finishing third!!


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought the price of fielding an ineligible player was 5 million to the league and 25 million to sheffield united.

i trust they will sue.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> I thought the price of fielding an ineligible player was 5 million to the league and 25 million to sheffield united.


Nah that's the pussying out punishment. The proper punishment is deduct all the points gained when fielding said ineligible player, as the FA have shown they have the balls to do


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Nah that's the pussying out punishment. The proper punishment is deduct all the points gained when fielding said ineligible player, as the FA have shown they have the balls to do



For Cyber's benefit, a lesson in contract law




			
				Unilaterally ending contract said:
			
		

> "It is with tremendous regret that we announce that, as a result of the club's actions, we have no option but to terminate our contracts with Bath Rugby with immediate effect," read the statement.



Do you see the relevance to your usual crap arguments and lack of knowledge of contract law?


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2009)

1927 said:


> For Cyber's benefit, a lesson in contract law
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the relevance to your usual crap arguments and lack of knowledge of contract law?




Ouch. 



Bath'll be lucky to have fifteen in the squad at this rate.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

Do none of you want to join me in a good panic?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2009)

1927 said:


> Do you see the relevance to your usual crap arguments and lack of knowledge of contract law?


But they're not _my_ "crap" arguments are they?! They're some legal guru's arguments!


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2009)

mattie said:


> I thought you'd all appreciate the irony.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/crystal_palace/8077900.stm




Oh, that is superb. 

Oh, colin, what a wanker.


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Do none of you want to join me in a good panic?



No.  Calm down dear.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> No.  Calm down dear.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 2, 2009)

Cheer up RD, read this for the lulz:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A52443182



> The amount of money that Spurs spend seems to greatly interest many other clubs suupporters.
> 
> It seems to me we are a well-run club, which spends sensibly within our limits.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Cheer up RD, read this for the lulz:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A52443182



They really are the supporters that keep on giving.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 2, 2009)

Jesus, what a twat! 

They buy big name flop after big name flop.

Bentley looked quality at Blackburn, Spuds just seem to have this effect on players - and Rebrov.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> They really are the supporters that keep on giving.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

you seen them are apprently after paul robinson again!

made me laugh lots.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you seen them are apprently after paul robinson again!
> 
> made me laugh lots.
> 
> ...



It was hilarious how they let him go and then he started playing well


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

I looking foward to a ricardo rcha revival.

Not going to hold my breath or anything but it would amuse me.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it's important you maintain consistency throughout and never allow reality to interfere with your views. That way the pain and envy can be controlled.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 2, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I think it's important you maintain consistency throughout and never allow reality to interfere with your views. That way the pain and envy can be controlled.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 2, 2009)

Spurs fans  seem to be permanently optimistic and  constantly disappointed , so many messiahs ,  I lov`em


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2009)

Football365 really are shit aren't they?



> Carlton Cole deserves a mention too, although the goals did dry up a big after that England call-up.
> 
> They Could've Done With...: Dean Ashton being fit
> With Cole's goals and Diego Tristan coming good, they were actually okay up top, but imagine how things could have gone with their best striker fit and firing.





didn't carlton cole get injured during that England call up, then he got suspended and was then injured again?  Course the goal's dried up you twats, he wasn't playing.  (And when he did, he scored, against boro.)

And when did Diego Tristan ever come good?  I must have missed that.  Unless, of course, they mean that 1 free kick against stoke... but surely a football journalist wouldn't be lazy enough to take 1 goal as a sign of playing well?  Surely not.

And, while we're here, how do 12 goals in our last 17 games mean we were "ok up top"?


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1670218,00.html

kovac, tristan, DDM, bowyer, reid, lopez, stokes and walker all gone....

neill isn't getting a new contract.

a load of youth players (jefferies is the only one I've heard of) have also gone...

as I see it our squad is as follows:

GK:  Green, Kurucz, Stech
DEF: Tomkins, Upson, Collins, Spector, Ilunga, Davenport, Gabbidon
MID: Noble, Parker, Collinson, Behrami, Faubert, LBM, Stanislas, Nsereko, Dyer
ATT:  Ashton, Cole, Sears, Dixon (?)

Oh well, we've got a few midfielders at least. 

We're going to have to bring in some replacements though, which always leads to an exciting / tedious summer!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2009)

shame nothing can be done about kovac rest im not really bothered by.

Out of the youth team players i can only see kyle reid bting us on the arse and i have never eer really been convneced by him.

Guess he wll sign up for wolves.

As gor neil, decent enough right back but isn't goin to be that hard to replace.

Lets up nani can work some more magic! Striker and a right back please bob.

I had such high hopes for jack jefferies a couple of years back. But don't think he will be above league 2 come the start of the season and thats if he is lucky.

hopefully sell lbm, davernport and gabbdion and replace them!


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> hopefully sell lbm, davernport and gabbdion and replace them!



Nobody's going to buy gabbidon dave. He's been crocked for 2 years.  Davenport will be off somewhere I imagine.

I can see more DDM / Lopez style signings on the way.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah i doubt it will appen unless vaediuf decide to come in for him for sentimentlities sake.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2009)

We need to get two strikers, though, otherwise we'll be galloping up diarrhea drive without a saddle.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> We need to get two strikers, though, otherwise we'll be galloping up diarrhea drive without a saddle.



yeah, especially as sears is supposedly off on loan.

that leaves carlton, ashton - who hasn't been properly fit for 3 years and some kid from spurs who has the kneecaps of a 90 year old.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2009)

oh yeah two would be handy, espeically as sears looks like he is going on loan to posh next season.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 3, 2009)

Will be a good place for him, tbh.  Ferguson jr is a good man-manager it seems, will get the best out of the lad.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

We're chasing Fanni.  Which probably deserves a thread title in itself


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2009)

brillient! we haven't had a stupidly named player for a while now!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2009)

looks like sears is off to sheffield wednesday.

story


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> looks like sears is off to sheffield wednesday.
> 
> story



It's a plot against Sheffield United!


----------



## Epico (Jun 4, 2009)

Sears, is it a loan or permanent deal?

The last thing West Ham need is another Fanni playing for them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2009)

We've been pretending Sears has been crap for ages in order to give him to Sheff Wed next season for really cheap and he'll be able to score the goal that sends the Blunts down to the third tier.

This will cause all hell to break loose.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2009)

more money?  how much are they going to pay to loan sears for a year?  Not exactly big money (in footballing terms) is it?  Maybe he just picked sheff weds and fry is trying to make out it's all about money...  otherwise, surely you might as well let him make his own decision?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2009)

be % of wages i would assume rather then a fee.

Fee isn't often done for internal loans in this country.

posh probbaley wanted it for free sheefield wednesday willing to at least contribute.

It certainly wouldn't be anything to do with wednesday being in a better league then posh, oh no, thats crazy talk.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2009)

Any updates on the whole ownership saga/comedy/tragedy?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this is where I insert 'It just gets better'.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2009)

mattie said:


> Any updates on the whole ownership saga/comedy/tragedy?



who knows?  There was a meeting on Friday that cleared absolutely nothing up.  Somebody on KUMB reckons there'll be an announcement on Monday but that's about the 2000th time somebody has said something like that and none of them have happened.

The latest thing seems to be that some bank is going to take over and we'll be left to our own devices for a couple of years.

But who knows?


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> who knows?  There was a meeting on Friday that cleared absolutely nothing up.  Somebody on KUMB reckons there'll be an announcement on Monday but that's about the 2000th time somebody has said something like that and none of them have happened.
> 
> The latest thing seems to be that some bank is going to take over and we'll be left to our own devices for a couple of years.
> 
> But who knows?




I think it'd be better for the club not to have any expectation of silly money being pumped in.

After all, we're not chelski.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I think this is where I insert 'It just gets better'.



I don't know why you're feeling so smug, when your hugely-spending club just finished ahead of us on goal difference.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't make me post photos of the new stadium again !


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't link to the picture as it's some flash-based thing, but there's an awesome photo of Bobby Green looking a touch balletic on the homepage.

Some pop socks and he'd be all the way there I reckon.

http://www.whufc.com/page/Home


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Don't make me post photos of the new stadium again !



Where's the statue of bungpuss going to fit?


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2009)

mattie said:


> I think it'd be better for the club not to have any expectation of silly money being pumped in.
> 
> After all, we're not chelski.



Well, no.  And lots of clubs spend absolutely shitloads every summer and get nowhere.  It's no guarantee of even getting into the top 4.

Ahem.


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, no.  And lots of clubs spend absolutely shitloads every summer and get nowhere.  It's no guarantee of even getting into the top 4.
> 
> Ahem.



Indeed.  Fancy spending 15 million on the next Beckham and then not even playing him. 

Unless it's just their awesome business brains making sure they don't have to pony up another 2 mill in performance payments.  The geniuses.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2009)

You have to spend tems of millions every season to stand still. You do get that part?

No wonder you're still our feeder club . . .


Is that the time >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you've spent millions and gone backwards, we've spent much less and stood still. 

LOL


----------



## mattie (Jun 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You have to spend tems of millions every season to stand still. You do get that part?
> 
> No wonder you're still our feeder club . . .
> 
> ...



That is exactly how Everton did it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Well you've spent millions and gone backwards, we've spent much less and stood still.
> 
> LOL


In the real world you went down 12 months ago.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> In the real world you went down 12 months ago.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2009)

It's a fact! You can't pretend Wet Sham maintain their Premiership position without luck and the courts. Clubs that don't spend to stand still get in very big touble.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's a fact! You can't pretend Wet Sham maintain their Premiership position without luck and the courts. Clubs that don't spend to stand still get in very big touble.





A fact based on the fact that in your view we should have been docked points because of a player who, had we not signed him, we'd probably have finished in mid table that season too?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

if in the real world we went down 12 months ago how is 9th this season standing still?

i demand consistency in my trolls danm it!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2009)

Wet Sham thinking; consider A in as deep a context as necessary to make the point you want (ten years or something to show how much has been spent), then consider B in the context of 9 months.

It's not as good as the 'Top 4 - ha ha ha' followed immediately by 'Yeah, but we stopped you on the last day of the season - ha ha ha' corker, but it's okay by your standards.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah whatever.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

10 years? you've spent 27 million(or whatever it is) on right backs in the last 3 for fucks sake.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

This 'feeder club' stuff has to stop, though.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

well considering we haven't sold them anyway players since we went down(well jan after we went dowm) and london calling is dissing us for the 10 years ago type stuff, i feel confident that it will never be mentioned again.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

looks like gelson fenandes is allowed to leave man city.

i would love to get him at ours.

quality player.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you seen the picture of deano someone took on holiday in the US on this thread: http://www.kumb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=114137&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Don't want to copy the pic directly as it's someone's own pic.  But it looks like he's been shaping up, which is promising.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2009)

now he just needs to make sure he doesn't fall over a midgets foot out there.

lol at etherington being out there. Poor stoke.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2009)

I've said it before, but I have a sneaking suspicion that he might actually play a few games next year.

Oh OK, he's going to score 10+ goals.  There's a prediction for you.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

It's actually quite impressive to have been out for so long with a foot injury and still be in such good shape.

I have the same sneaking suspicion.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

According to the Wail some yank called Clarke is going to buy us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

And allegedly Fanni is one of the best RBs in France and we're on the verge of signing him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

Quite good article here


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

Listen! Can you hear anything?  No?  And do you want to know why we can't hear anything?  Because there are no sounds to hear!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

apparently everton also want a bit of fanni.

what a nice article! 

imscouting(who i think know what they are talking about) have picked up that story as well about american investor although they are calling him keith harris, presumably beacuse clarke is our assitent manager you numpty! 

They are calling him the worlds most prominent banker he is chairmen of seymour price who are umm bloody massive. He brookered abramariches chelski take over and is currently helping sell newcastle.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, lol yeah I got harris mixed up with clarke! 

Be good if we can get one of the bext right backs in france though, a bit of a coup, assuming everton don't get there first.  Shows our days of only signing shite European players would be well and truly over


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, i know about him. Very highly rated.


but then so was fubert.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah, I think Curbs just signed Faubert off Youtube.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

nah man! he looked quality for bordeux. Lots of my cosuins were very very sorry for him to leave.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess being good in France doesn't always mean much.  Still, Faubert was signed pre-Nani wasn't he?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

Apparently we could well be signing a player called Beevers from Sheff Wed too, a CB

"And the two defenders, Fanni and Beevers, are coming up for the corner".


----------



## mattie (Jun 7, 2009)

So, us after a right-back means Neill's definitely on his way?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought Neill had already left?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

yes. he was curbs fault.

neil doesnt officially leave till july 1st but yeah he has gone, we will not be making me another offer, looks like galatasary will pick him up.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I thought Neill had already left?



Really?  I'm a little behind the times here.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

I just spend far too much time on kumb!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

i know how to use google and spend too much time on teamtalk.


i dont like kumb.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i know how to use google and spend too much time on teamtalk.
> 
> 
> i dont like kumb.
> ...



Why?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

dunno, just never got on with it, im a member and have used it for a couple of days here and there but never stuck.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

Fair enough. Some of the posters are quite funny... ITBS is ok but it's a bit of a hardcore clique and quite racist


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

betyween here and teamtalk and google news i reckon i keep myself fairly well infomed.

so no real need for a hammers specific forum.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 7, 2009)

And you've got The Star, which never lets you down.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Quite good article here




good article, nice find.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

rio is out of wednesdays game against andorra so looks like upson and green both get another game.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2009)

seems the guy on KUMB was right...

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1688162,00.html

We've been taken over by "CB Holdings", who are largely owned by Straumur bank.

It's all very confusing cos Straumur are themselves in trouble.  I'm not even going to pretend I understand what's going on.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

whufc.com said:
			
		

> "I can assure fans we will sanction investment in new players, but all within the parameters of sensible budgeting based on revenues generated by West Ham United. It will be my job to help facilitate this continued progress on the pitch, while ensuring the club's success is built on a strong financial footing. We have an initial two-year plan which includes improving the infrastructure at the club and we will be getting to work on this as soon as the new board is appointed.



thats a good thing!

Is this a stop gap measure untill a real buyer is found? or is this the end of it?


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 8, 2009)

It will never, ever end.

mwah ha ha.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

At least this should mean stability and sensible growth rather than the constantly-selling-players-and-only-staying-afloat-due-to-a-mixture-of-very-foolish-buys-by-man-city-and-sunderland-and-very-astute-ones-by-us.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

are the board saying we have no money availible untill we sell. or they saying they will chuck a bit of money in for transfers but not a lot and the rest has to be from sales?

I can't quite work it out.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

Where is the statement?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1688162,00.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

I take that to mean a bit, but not a lot.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah i think so too.

hopefully a bit is somewhere around 7 million though.

Then with davernport, lbm(fibgers crossed) being sold and not having to pay silly money to bowyer and neil we might have enough for a couple of decent signings and a couple of loans.

I think nani is one of the most importent people at the club these days.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

ap article about take over

looks like it is a stop gap meassure and once the economic climate has improved a bit we will be sold on again.


Also its my understanding that we were being run in quite a sustainible way anyway so not a lot should change. i think. Maybe.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Also its my understanding that we were being run in quite a sustainible way anyway so not a lot should change. i think. Maybe.



I think you're right dave.  We might have a little bit of money to spend, due to all the savings over the past 12 months but guess we'll have to wait and see.

Otherwise... it's another Icelandic bank innit?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

holding company rather then bank. Its basicly the poeple who bailed out strenhouse meir or whatever the last bank was called.

they own all the business assets of the last chairmen. Who is being declared bankrupt in a few hours, which would have resulted in us having a 10 point deduction.

This is us pimping the system cos we are better then southhampton.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

bbc article basicly confirming what we know.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> holding company rather then bank. Its basicly the poeple who bailed out strenhouse meir or whatever the last bank was called.



a holding company owned by 4 banks.




			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> CB Holdings — the CB standing for 'Claret and Blue' — is a special purpose vehicle, created specifically to take over the running of the club. It is 70% owned by Straumur and 30% owned by three other Icelandic banks — NP, Byr and Landsbanki.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

we are getting quite good at making sure the paper works looks correct it seems.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jun 8, 2009)

First line is classic, a bit like the club itself: 

"The sale of West Ham could be the least exciting takeover in the history of the Premier League."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/simonaustin/2009/06/what_west_ham_takeover_means.html


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

we arent fulham!

ad i already p[osted that one.

Ims ure london caling will be over in a minute to say i cant have done so as its not from the star or some such bollocks.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jun 8, 2009)

Honestly though that first line did make me chuckle!


----------



## mattie (Jun 8, 2009)

chieftain said:


> First line is classic, a bit like the club itself:
> 
> "The sale of West Ham could be the least exciting takeover in the history of the Premier League."
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/simonaustin/2009/06/what_west_ham_takeover_means.html



Least exciting club?  I'd settle for that after the last couple of seasons.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah understandable. I would abuse your mob for it as well.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't see the price?


----------



## mattie (Jun 8, 2009)

Is that all you ever think about?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

chieftain said:


> First line is classic, a bit like the club itself:
> 
> "The sale of West Ham could be the least exciting takeover in the history of the Premier League."
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/simonaustin/2009/06/what_west_ham_takeover_means.html



How is that like the club?  How can we be defined as 'least exciting'?

I was reading some web page earlier in which some american said that West Ham are his 'European soccer club' because of the sheer randomness of supporting us...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Is that all you ever think about?



A Tottenham fan can be defined as someone who knows the price of everything, and the value of nothing...


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2009)

Thang yew Oscar Wilde.

I assume from all that "not much" is the correct answer.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 8, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> How is that like the club?  How can we be defined as 'least exciting'?



Only banter



RenegadeDog said:


> I was reading some web page earlier in which some american said that West Ham are his 'European soccer club' because of the sheer randomness of supporting us...



"Soccer" says it all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyway, I reckon we will still finish above yer this season.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Thang yew Oscar Wilde.
> 
> I assume from all that "not much" is the correct answer.




Well... Straumur were reportedly owed £80 million and the other banks were owed £15 million between them... so about £100 million? 

Is that "not much" or not?  I'm not sure of your level of wealth.

What difference does it make anyway?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2009)

> It is understood the value of CB Holdings takeover is £110million, or the amount of money Gudmundsson used to buy the club.




dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well... Straumur were reportedly owed £80 million and the other banks were owed £15 million between them... so about £100 million?
> 
> Is that "not much" or not?  I'm not sure of your level of wealth.
> 
> What difference does it make anyway?


Just interested in how the recession has affected the market - not many come on the market and then Wet Sham and Newcastle are up for sale or sold at the same time.

If it's too depressed it might even affect the new stadium . . .


----------



## mattie (Jun 8, 2009)

It's alright, it'll still be shit.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2009)

upson cl

im really not liking stories and quote sattributed to upson.

he seems to be trying to engineer a move, but doing it a really nice and subtle way. Im fairly confused by thw whole thing.


Telegarph are saying jiminez deal is just about done and we are very much intrested in bates and fanni still.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2009)

didn't realise noble was the cpatian for u21's last night.

thats good.

tomkins also got a game.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

If we get this Jiminiez, fanni and a few others and get deano and dyer back to fitness, I think we'll be a match for most non-big-four teams next season.  I might put a fiver on us to win the prem without big 4.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

Balotelli, Jiminiz and Fanni would be a major major triumverate of signings, decent class European players 

OK, if Upson goes to fund that I'll be pissed off, but with Collins, Gabbidon rumouredly coming back, plus Tomkins and maybe even Spence coming into the side in the not too distant future, it's not the end of the world.  If we can sting Man Satay for 15m, that will be a considerable bonus on the 6m which most said we were mad to pay back then.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2009)

looks like bates is going to come to ours as well.

while he isn't going to be a great player it does gives us an option at centre back, rb and def mid.

Apparently spurs are in for jiminez as well.

Hopeful;ly he is mates with margas or something who wll convince him claret and blue is the way foward.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL at margas!  Did he ever actually play for us?  Just signed and then went back to chile AWOL didn't he?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

A classic 'one good game at the world cup and some mug will sign you' player, a la Pantsil.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

The only thing I don't get is how we can be taken over by a company which is itself on the verge of bankruptcy.  Surely they would have failed the FA's Fit and Proper Owner test or whatever it's called?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2009)

nah i loved margas!

i rmember all this nice things he said about us when he left/retired.

Only played 25 games for us in the three years he was with us.

redknapp chatted a fair bit of shit about that one(suprise suprise)

My understanding was his wife and kid(and him) didn't settle well and basicly said come back to chile with us or divorce me.

He owns a hotel over there now, when he left he said any hammers fan could have free accomedation.(cant find link but distincly remember it)

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought he signed for just one season and played about two games.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2009)

nah, you not think of boogers?

or umm fuck forgotten his name entirely, lame.


dave


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nah, you not think of boogers?
> 
> or umm fuck forgotten his name entirely, lame.
> 
> ...



Margas did go missing for a while  didnt he ? I  remember him coming back with a claret and blue haircut , kissing the badge then fucking off two weeks later . Always seemed to keep the crowd on-side though .


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah he did for a week or so and then end of the season fuck off for good.

Family problems.

harrys tale of it.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nah, you not think of boogers?
> 
> or umm fuck forgotten his name entirely, lame.
> 
> ...



Nah not Boogers.  I definitely remember Margas not really playing for us.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Nah not Boogers.  I definitely remember Margas not really playing for us.




He was injured for ages, but he did play.  I remember him being alright, although that might just be his claret and blue hair, which was a nice touch.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

wiki said:
			
		

> His last years as a player were spent with West Ham United where he became infamous for disappearing[citation needed]. Staff and players had no idea where Margas had gone, and many weeks passed before Margas was found in his home country Chile, where he was unaware of the controversy of his sudden departure[citation needed].


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

Apparently we are in for ex man city player(now free agent) daniel sturridge.

Not seen much of him but he is ridiculously highly rated.


Chelsea are apparently in for him as well so will depend on if he want to sit on the bench for three years before being sold or get first team football.

There are also reports saying man city would want 10 million of compensation as he is under 22(it is 22 isn't it???) but this sounds like bollocks, that would be the biggest ammount of comp ever and its not like he is messi.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah and he has huge wage demands (he turned down 50,000 a week from satay) which is well arrogant for a player of his age - he's 19


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah i really doubt thats true to be honest. There pleanty of top top class strikers on less then that.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah and he has huge wage demands (he turned down 50,000 a week from satay) which is well arrogant for a player of his age - he's 19



I wonder if he asked for that before or after the crazy money went to City.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2009)

Must have been after.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah was well after that rumour was doing the round in april i think.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 12, 2009)

nani confirms intrest in jiminez

be quite embaressing if it wasn't all but done.


heres hoping.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

Well it's indicative of quite impressive progress to be going from signing Quashie to signing quite a well-rated Serie A Player 

Let's hope it happens, and that we can still get a bit of Fanni too


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

im still loving his first name is rod.

Both genetalia covered in one brillient name.
I really hope his middle name is edware or something.

Rod.e Fanni.

Amazing.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

IF we do get those two and Balotelli, that would have to represent one of our most successful close seasons IMO.  Three good european signings made against a backdrop of chaos.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

dont foget sturrige as well!

nice bit of young english talent to balence it out.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

I remain sceptical that we'll get all four.  Would be very impressive if we did.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

if beletolli comes it will be on a years loan so its kinda possible, espeically considering fanni costs fuck all and niether will sturridge, think jimenez has resonable price as well thinkinging about it.

think all 4 would run to 12 million or so, and that incluing a sizeable comp for man city and a mill or so to inter for beletoilli

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

I think we'd be a real force next season with those signings.  Seriously.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

i think we would be in almost exactly the same positon as this year with thosae signings and a fit dean ashton.

pushing hard for uefa league thingy place along with 6/7 other teams.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

I disagree, with a bit more class in the side and a decent striker we'd be pushing the likes of Viller and Neverton


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

2 uefa spots guarenteed to the league with a maximum of 4 if we are lucky with cups and stuff.

villa
everton
spurs
man city
portsmouth
west ham

all chasing the same spots. and thats presuming fulham drop a bit from this year so wont be in it.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

Villa won't be as good as this season, Everton I'm, not sure, Spurs will continue to turn wealth into waste, portsmouth will be about 12th, satay will strive to fuck up.

The 'league without the big 4' is as big as ours, my friend!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

pompey have ridiculous moneys to spend!

villa can be a lot worse and still finish top 7, they wont be though.


spurs are annoying and never finnish outside top 10 and will be competitive as always.

Everton im convinced will drop off a bit, but again it kinda needs to be a lot to fall from 5th to 8th.

No idea what city will do to be honest other then spend a lot of more money in jan if they arent top of the league by 20 points!

I think its going to be a really competove three league system next year.

top 4. chasing europe, everyone else is a bit shit. with blackburnand fulham  in between somewhere.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

I still think we're going to have a good season.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

me too.

I just think last season was quite a good season. We were one win away from europe.

All i'm saying is there are a lot of teams that are chasing very few spaces to get into europe, its a really competive little chasing pack these days in the prem.

Hopefully we can do something in one of the cups.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

We built the basis of something good and so far the only indication is that Neill will leave, to be replaced by one of the best players in France, and maybe Upson, but we've still got quite a good centre back selection even if we have to sell Matty - and I think it would be worth selling him to get a good striker or two, creative midfielder and replacement RB< which these players seem to cover.

The important thing is that Zola and Clarke seem to have an idea of what tehy want to do and how.  With a management team like that you don't necessarily have to spend as much as others.

Will portsmouth be able to attract loads of big names?  Will city gel?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

so far man city have only signed barry havent they? he should be able to fit right in.

I have no real idea what pompey will do to be honest, but they will be abl to attract decent enough players if the ends is right, yo.

Im loving some of the players coming through and a year older collison and noble a fit behrami, ashton and dyer fills me with hope. Carlton cole continuing in a confident mood and savio finding his feet would be nice as well.

Nani seems to really knw what he is doing and clarke is complementing zola very nicely.

I am very optimistic. BUT so are pompey and man city and with the exception of fulham i cant really see any of the teams that finished above us dropping off by much.

I reckon its going to be a really close thing between the 6/7 tams i mentioned earlier.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

True.  ONe half of me is confident, the other half of me thinks that a shit season usually follows a good or decent one.

This bit from Red Dwarf just sums up supporting West Ham imo



> KRYTEN: Here we go:  initiating ignition sequence.
> LISTER: Is this gonna work?
> KRYTEN: Well, I see no reason why not, sir.  All tests bear out, it is
> indeed a fully functional stardrive.  If we've linked it correctly to
> ...


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 13, 2009)

Heh, for a minute there RD the drugs were talking.  You were getting a bit "Champions League next season" on us.

Dave's right, the chasing pack is very tight.  We have a low budget compared to some of the others too.  But as long as our boys actually bother showing up and trying for each match I'll be happy with a top ten finish, a decent cup run, and not losing to spuds twice again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm half trying to mock the Spuds style.

Seriously though, while we have a lower budget, we've already got a decent team which really mostly needed a couple of decent strikers IMO.

That play for that Wigan goal was as good as you'll ever see in the Prem, and if we can start doing that on a regular basis, as well as the sort of awesome football we put on for our home game with Hull, we'll be pretty good


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

then hopefully we can do it against teams that actually won a game this calender year!

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah but bits like that were the mere early buds.  Traditionally we always lose those kinds of games, rather than playing that kind of football in them


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah true. 7-1 fucking ro black burn springs to mind

i just hope the one wigan fan on the internet stumbles accross that post and cries.

They were shit from january on and hull were even shitter from 26th dec on.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

It's also impressive that we beat Stoke twice.  Again, just the sort of team we usually fall short against - physical, long balls, long throws, etc, they should have beaten us twice.  Shows zola knows when to play good football and when to mix it up


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah i was really really happy we never got done over last season.

Bigg teams lil teams in between teams, all respectable score lines. With some blinding results about the place.

Oh and bluey is right you were getting a bit tottenham!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah ha ha have been awake for rather a long time.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

todays rumour is davenport to wolves for 3.5 million.


i like that price.



also this is rather encouraging from the new banker


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, thanks for the 6 points. I probably don't mention that enough.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

when rd posted that i knew it was a msitake.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 15, 2009)

apprebley man city's caicedo is saying we are intrested in signing him.

he is a good prospect, from what i have seen of hm thus far.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

People are saying Jiminez should be completed on loan tomorrow or Weds, with a view to a permanent signing after a year if he works out.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

Some vague rumours about us trying to get andrew carroll from the barcodes.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 15, 2009)

It's about time you lot brought an English player, instead of scattergun foreigners and a few ageing english players


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2009)

Balbi said:


> It's about time you lot brought an English player, instead of scattergun foreigners and a few ageing english players



lolz


----------



## kained&able (Jun 15, 2009)

Balbi said:


> It's about time you lot brought an English player, instead of scattergun foreigners and a few ageing english players










dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2009)

kyel reid has gone to....

sheff utd!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

suprising, thought wolves would have given him a shot.

May he rot in hell and injure thier right back in training.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 16, 2009)

Glad to hear they're using their windfall to put them back where they deserve to be.  Another few signings like that and they'll be relegating us in a couple of seasons time.  

Of course, when I say a couple of seasons, I mean it in the geological sense.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

i reckon we should sue ourselves.

If sheffield united hadn't got relegated as a result of the tevez affair, then they would have signed the quaility that is kyel reid a seaosn earlier and we would have got a 1 million for him.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2009)

Is he any good then??


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

he is a good enough champiopnship left winger, never been convnced he would make it in the prem.

did well at wolves last season.

dave


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2009)

Left winger?! What's one of them?!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

i wouldnt get to excited he can barely cross.


dave


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldn't expect anything less from a player we sign!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 16, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Left winger?! What's one of them?!


And you from the land of David Blunkett!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

watching the italy u21 game. That  belotolli that we are constantly linked with is playing.

He looks good. Amazing first touch and general control, got some impressive skill, looks to have a bit of pace and looks like he is quite a strong player as well.

Apparently he has the odd hissy fit though and picks up a lot of bookings.


Looks a very decent player.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 16, 2009)

We need someone like that.  Give the refs something to do.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

he actually had a fairly shit game.

but could definatly see what he is about.

Got booked for kicking the ball away and everything.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2009)

there seems to be a bit of a flurry on various sites.

anybody got the sun?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

google news isn't showing  much and that covers all the majpr papers and various other sources.

what you hearing?

all  can see is stuff about boro wanting to keep hold of master bates and jiminez deal expetced too be done in 48 hours with lots of differemt figures and deals mentioned.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2009)

Colin nicked?  Whelan uncovered as peadophile?  What?


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2009)

well... could be nothing but there's been a few people on different sites saying we're about to make a big signing... you know the usual but then a couple of more reputable posters have said that there is something to it and one who works for the sun has said there's "very, very, very good news" in tomorrow's edition.

Quite what it is remains to be seen.  probably something to do with LBM signing a new contract.

The Times have us getting Mancini on loan.

If that comes off it would be amazing.

But there does seem to have been a temporary case of Spursitis across a few different sites...


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2009)

Who's this Lletget?  Some young seppo who seems highly rated.  I would think we could come up with a decent song for him as well.

Mancini would be awesome.  Play him as a direct replacement for Neill and go balls-out attack I reckon.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Who's this Lletget?  Some young seppo who seems highly rated.  I would think we could come up with a decent song for him as well.
> 
> Mancini would be awesome.  Play him as a direct replacement for Neill and go balls-out attack I reckon.



Haha, that would be mental!  Proper suicidal, Ossie Ardiles style football.

This shit happens every year!

"The club is please to announce that Nigel Quashie has signed a new 4 year contract.  The former scottish international said..."


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

i really wouldnt be shocked if it was jiminez. Theres allegedly been interviews with nani broadcast over the weekend on inter milan's tv channel admitting intrest.

If this is true and not a complete lie, it would suggest negotiations are almost done or nani is an idiot. I don't think he is.

can't imagine inter letting manchini go out on loan to be honest. 28 already at 29 i can't imagine hm being offered a long contract by anyone which puts his price down a lot.

How com we are linked with so many inter players? jiminez, manchini, belotoli. Is there a link i don't know about or is it just beacuse of mourinho therefore there profile is higher over here these days or something?

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i really wouldnt be shocked if it was jiminez. Theres allegedly been interviews with nani broadcast over the weekend on inter milan's tv channel admitting intrest.
> 
> If this is true and not a complete lie, it would suggest negotiations are almost done or nani is an idiot. I don't think he is.
> 
> ...



I think we've just offered to take them all as a job lot.  "can we have balotelli?"  "no"  "can we haaaave mancini?"  "no"  "can we haaaaaaaavvvvee acquafresca?" "no" "jimenez?"  "yeah, maybe."

This seems to be another thing to jimenez though.

I love it when the internet gets excited, people are currently trying to work out how we'll fit mancini, bojan and jimenez into the same team.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

bojan? lol.

thats a new one for me. if this is kumb then this is exactly the reason why i cant be arsed with that place.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I think we've just offered to take them all as a job lot.  "can we have balotelli?"  "no"  "can we haaaave mancini?"  "no"  "can we haaaaaaaavvvvee acquafresca?" "no" "jimenez?"  "yeah, maybe."
> 
> This seems to be another thing to jimenez though.
> 
> I love it when the internet gets excited, people are currently trying to work out how we'll fit mancini, bojan and jimenez into the same team.



Jiminez left back and we're golden.

Total, liquid football.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

blates should play withn wing backs again then.


--------------tomkins collins upson ------------


manchini ------------------------ -------behrami  

-----------------parker---------------


-------------noble---jiminez-------------



---------bojan---- Ashton---- beletolli--------



pure and utter win! champions league here we come!


dave(manager)


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2009)

I like it.

I especially like not bothering with a goalkeeper.  Claret and Blue blitzkreig, won't know what's hit 'em.

Better with the dots, thought you were going with a 3-2-1-2-3 which would mean the centre-halves playing behind the goal to fit them all in.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

oh yeah, was wondering quite how it was looking so awesome. My name is stuart pearce.

collins can baltently be rush goal keeper though.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> collins can baltently be rush goal keeper though.
> 
> 
> dave



Well, John Terry (England hero) does it for Chelsea.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2009)

and he learned his trade at the academy!(well pre academy)

Maybe tomkins should be rush keeper then.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2009)

I think Collins is closer in ugliness factor to Terry.  Shame Bowyer's gone.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2009)

dont ever say that again mattie!

boywer leaving is the best thing to happen to west ham since dailey leaving and before that brown leaving.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2009)

here you go... 

and here...

The Sun are saying it's done, the Independent say it's got a way to go yet, so we'll have to wait and see.

Of course, the last time we signed 2 south americans....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 17, 2009)

Well at least this time the signings will be a bit kosherer and they'll have time to gel with the team.  For a minute I thought you lot were talking about _Roberto_ Mancini, and I thought, yeah, typical West Ham, sign someone ancient who used to be good...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 17, 2009)

Is everyone else pretty pleased with the kinds of players we're reported ot be afte?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 17, 2009)

So, Wolves away first fixture


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2009)

i really hope we stuff them.

I fucking hate wolves.

I have decided i dont really want manchini. We have behrami who i love.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I have decided i dont really want manchini. We have behrami who i love.



there's room for both dave.  Behrami is brilliant but he's a different type of player to mancini.

We're not going to win the league so, when I go to upton park, I want to see some tricky brazilian doing step overs and making gary neville look like a mug.  I want to see quick, attacking football and maybe a few goals.  I want somebody to get excited about and, dave, I think Mancini is the man to provide a bit of that.*


* obv with the reservation that he doesn't hate cold winter nights in sunderland and doesn't take a year to get up to speed. 

oh and, of course, that he signs.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah we need a couple of exciting players.  I feel that one such and a striker would really make our team.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2009)

this is what jiminez is for. Left wing or attack centre mid.

This is what i want.

two tricky south americans in midfield is too much!

and behrami is utter utter class and i want him starting every game he is fit with stanaslas or dyer playing if he isn't.

really don't think we need both and left is more needed. with collison in reserve as a more solid midfielder(or he can be pushed into the centre) and also stanislas can play on the left so we wouldn't be short of options. Thats even presuming boa morte gets sold or shot and fubert fucks off and dies.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> this is what jiminez is for. Left wing or attack centre mid.
> 
> This is what i want.
> 
> ...



dave, don't make me start writing down imaginary teams with players we haven't signed yet.  I don't think I could stand that.

There is room for all.  Trust.  And, as we well know, people get injured.

When they play for us they get injured a lot.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2009)

your not playing behrami at right back are you?


i keep reading zola wants a first team squad of around 23 so there probabley isn't room for all!

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> your not playing behrami at right back are you?
> 
> 
> i keep reading zola wants a first team squad of around 23 so there probabley isn't room for all!




parker, collison, behrami, exciting winger, another exciting winger, cole.

that's as far as I'm going dave.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2009)

see ya left out noble there didn't you!


i wouldn't be two shocked if we went something along the lines of 4-3-3 or 4-5-1 next season though.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> see ya left out noble there didn't you!
> 
> 
> i wouldn't be two shocked if we went something along the lines of 4-3-3 or 4-5-1 next season though.




Yes, I left out noble, but he wasn't first choice at the end of last season.  it was only cos behrami, parker and collison were all injured that he played.  Let's face it, if you're first reserve for us then you're going to play more often than not.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah he was!

he played almost every game for us last year(28 with 1 sub in the league).   First choice centrel midfield was always noble and parker.

He started every game other then the last one against boro in april and may.




dave


----------



## SK. (Jun 17, 2009)

um if anyone is interested I have created a CSV file of the fixtures (cant do ical) that can be imported into Outlook and Google calendar etc

Let me know if your interested and want it


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2009)

how hard is it likely to be to get a couple of tickets for the wolves game wihtout a season ticket/membership?

never done an away game and my best mate proper hates wolves!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 17, 2009)

Prob be impossible, first game of the season, our away support is good, and Wolves have a good fanbase


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 18, 2009)

Just saw this on KUMB



> Fom theproud cockerel, spuds site.http://www.newsnow.net/A/353077707?-11202
> 
> T*ttenham have not followed up an enquiry about Charlton Athletic's Jonjo Shelvey after being told the midfielder has his heart set on a move to West Ham, TPC understands.
> The 17-year-old was earmarked as one for the future by the White Hart Lane hierarchy but have been told that the Romford-born player would rather hold out for a move to his boyhood idols from the east end than make a switch to Sp*rs at this stage of his career.
> ...



Hope he comes, this kid is one of four tipped amongst the best future English players, alongside Wilshere and Bostock. CAn't remember the other.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 18, 2009)

SK. said:


> um if anyone is interested I have created a CSV file of the fixtures (cant do ical) that can be imported into Outlook and Google calendar etc
> 
> Let me know if your interested and want it



villa game is prosponed by the way.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 19, 2009)

Wither Jiminez?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, this is kind of worrying.  A few days ago we were about to sign him, and maybe Maldini as well.  Then silence.  I want those two to join dammit.  I want to feel shockingly optimistic about next season even though I know there's no way we can actually do much better considering the fellow runners.  But nothing, nada, zilch.  Don't fail us now, Duxbury and Nani.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 19, 2009)

every footballer in yhe world not at cpnferdations or u21 championships is on holiday.

Im not shocked nothings been signed.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 19, 2009)

It can be a bit trying (when is being West Ham anything else?), but I suppose I'd rather they played cards close to chest and avoided media speculation than have the press involved and making up details - see Lucas Neill and Liverpool, for example, and the impact that could have had on the team.

It could just be that Jimenez and Mancini have come to their senses.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 19, 2009)

he is also going to require a work permit isn't he?

that will take a bit more time to sort out and i doubt it will be announced to thats done and dusted.

latest repoprt on jiminez as it happens


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 19, 2009)

Zola's still talking about Balotelli.

It seems that every transfer window we get linked or half linked with exciting names and then we get someone shoddy in


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 19, 2009)

Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen .....



Like Frankie Z would do that to us.


----------



## mattie (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know, good player, scores goals, would complement CFC.

*punches self in face*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 19, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen Please god not Owen please god not Owen please god not Owen .....
> 
> 
> 
> Like Frankie Z would do that to us.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 19, 2009)

i've decided i dont want bellteolli. He doesn't really have a psoition yet accoridn ing to mourinho and the u21 manager and seems like a right moody/dirty cunt.

Never a sending off mind and twas a great goal.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2009)

the sun have changed their minds about our man mancini... 

but... check out the picture of scott parker.  How many different photos do you think they've used to make that?  His head is obviously from a match photo and then I think they've coloured in the tie from some completely unrelated photo of a businessman or something...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...io-on-his-holidays.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=Football


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> the sun have changed their minds about our man mancini...
> 
> but... check out the picture of scott parker.  How many different photos do you think they've used to make that?  His head is obviously from a match photo and then I think they've coloured in the tie from some completely unrelated photo of a businessman or something...
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...io-on-his-holidays.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=Football



Jesus wept.

You'd have thought they could have found a picture where he wasn't sweating profusely.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Jesus wept.
> 
> You'd have thought they could have found a picture where he wasn't sweating profusely.



He looks traumatised.  Must have been a tough flight.


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> He looks traumatised.  Must have been a tough flight.



The worst smuggler ever.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> The worst smuggler ever.





There's definitely a story there.  Why has he taken a briefcase on holiday with him?  What's he got in it?  And why is he wearing his suit?

I might write to him and ask.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 20, 2009)

Nobody curious about this Jonjo Shelvey kid then?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2009)

vaguely curious but never seen him play and no little about hi other thren attacking mid/striker 17 well rated.

we shall see.

im sure my intrest will perk up if we actually sign him but untill then, whatever.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Nobody curious about this Jonjo Shelvey kid then?



Well, I like anybody who turns down spurs but not seen him/don't know much about him/been burned before.







And, seriously, Scott doesn't look well.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2009)

its amazing the media are out in full force to watch scott parker leave on his holidays as well.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 20, 2009)

Seriously, he's one of the most highly regarded young English players.  Charlton want 3m for him which is a lot for a 17 year old.  Thing is though, my Charlton mate reckoned that would be way too little even at that age, cos he's so good.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 20, 2009)

I've heard lots of good about him tbh.  I think it would be a great signing.  Very pleased with Itie Frank's youth buying so far.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2009)

Sears has gone on loan to crystal palace.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2009)

im shocked we are prepared to deal with neil warnock.

isn't he still sueing us?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 20, 2009)

He's such a cock.  Someone should put him, Dave Whelan and Steve Bruce on a rocket and blast it into space.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2009)

take over?

Its not pompey as wrong bloke and they are in due diligence as dar as i know, PL so not newcastle that pretty much leaves us and liverpool doesn't it?(or y'know bare faced lie)

its reported everywhere but no one is speculating at all. Really can't see who else it would be though.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2009)

mathew bates has signed a new 3 year contract at boro.

Thats us not qualifying for the champions league now


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



gutted.  if it was him or tevez then I'd pick him.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2009)

anyone heard anything about this take over lark i posted last night?

it must be us, surely?


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> anyone heard anything about this take over lark i posted last night?
> 
> it must be us, surely?




could be anybody dave.  birmingham, everton, liverpool... no point trying to guess.  If there's a press conference this week then we'll find out then.

Not sure I'd want it to be us anyway.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 22, 2009)

Nah, it won't be us.  It's a 60% deal, we're for sale, all or nothing.  Our owners don't want half a football club, they want a decent price for a whole football club and they're happy to wait to ensure they don't lose out.  That's the whole point.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> anyone heard anything about this take over lark i posted last night?
> 
> it must be us, surely?
> 
> ...



Why 'must'?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2009)

cos i cant think of anyone else whos activly looking to be taken over or in paticular financial trouble or needs a new owner.

As have said as soon as they get an acceptable off they are off they just don't think it will happen for two years.

Liverpool are the only other obvious canditate but i think gillet is selling his hockey team to raise the money rather then needing to sell.

Malcom makes sense though. Hadn't read the 60% bit.

Ohh just for a change we are linked with eidur gudjohnsson again

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

That gudjohnsoon thread on kumb is fucking funny...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2009)

ashton to stoke?

I reckon if they offer enough cash(say 6-8 million) we should probabley go for it.

Good player but injury upon injury upon injury.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> ashton to stoke?
> 
> I reckon if they offer enough cash(say 6-8 million) we should probabley go for it.
> 
> Good player but injury upon injury upon injury.



is that teamtalk again?  it has GOT to be bollocks.  Apart from anything else (why would ashton want to go to stoke? why would they take a risk on somebody who's been out for 3 years?) it would leave us with 1 striker.

There is no way that would happen.  Surely?

Anyway, I've already told you - Deano is going to come back fitter than ever next year and lead us to Eurodisney glory!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2009)

tends to be teamtalk with me. Tis reported in lots of places though.

i know last season teamtalk had a very close realtionship with stoke so wouldn't be too shocked if he is being consdiered.

Is a bit of a weird one though.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> tends to be teamtalk with me. Tis reported in lots of places though.
> 
> i know last season teamtalk had a very close realtionship with stoke so wouldn't be too shocked if he is being consdiered.
> 
> Is a bit of a weird one though.




I'd be really surprised if it happens dave.  Rumours are that he's back to his old self and there's no way we'd sell him if that's true.  Or at least, it'd make more sense to sell him after this season, when he's knocked in 15 goals and would go to villa or liverpool for £15 million, rather than stoke for 5. 

If he's still fucked then surely stoke would realise this before they signed him?  He'd fail the medical for starters.

And... it'd mean that frankie will have to sign another 25 strikers.

And we haven't got any money to do that with.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah if Ashton's back to fitness would be insane to sell him to Poke for 6m


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

sky are saying jiminez is done.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5397912,00.html


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

blimey... the official site has even been updated.

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1699090,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2009)

cwell thats made my post redundent hasn't it!

really happy with this bit of business he is exactly what we were missing last season.(well one of the things anway)

I'm guessing he will be playing down the left with collison going back to the bench and coming on for either noble in the centre or jiminez.

Should be a great signing and if not we can get rid after a year.

I like the fact we are buying players of the likes of lazio.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

we've signed a player.  and it's not even the last day of the transfer window.

it's the zola revolution.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

The club slowly moves towards normality...


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The club slowly moves towards normality...



yeah.  he is on loan though, so no change there.  I think we're the equivalent of a fella who goes round all the car showrooms getting a test drive for a week.  Lots of new cars and no money spent.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 23, 2009)

it's good though!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah.  he is on loan though, so no change there.  I think we're the equivalent of a fella who goes round all the car showrooms getting a test drive for a week.  Lots of new cars and no money spent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

Still, a highly rated South American international is an improvement on Di Mi bloody chele.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


>


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2009)

Just keeping an eye on developments.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard you lot might get that Mancini.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm waiting to hear what the catch will be...


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Still, a highly rated South American international is an improvement on Di Mi bloody chele.



Absolutely.  And it's shut up some of the moaning on KUMB which, even if he never plays for us and is later found to be owned by kia joorabchian, makes it all worthwhile.

sorry rd, posted with the wrong log in, which now makes your post look weird.


----------



## SK. (Jun 23, 2009)

arry baggypuss wants Faubert LOLOLOLOLOL on ya go son ill pack your bags for you


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> Absolutely.  And it's shut up some of the moaning on KUMB which, even if he never plays for us and is later found to be owned by kia joorabchian, makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> sorry rd, posted with the wrong log in, which now makes your post look weird.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

SK. said:


> arry baggypuss wants Faubert LOLOLOLOLOL on ya go son ill pack your bags for you



It just gets better and better and better.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2009)

jiminez said:
			
		

> "I know West Ham are a fantastic club who have had a lot of great players. I had options to join other clubs but I watched West Ham's last game of the season and I liked it a lot.
> 
> "(Manager) Gianfranco Zola was one of the things that drew me to West Ham - I can identify with the type of football he wants to play."



More proof the signing of Zola was probably one of our best moves in a long while.  Would we have signed this guy with Curbs there? Doubt it.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2009)

Daniel sturridge is joining chelski rather then us, the tosser.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Daniel sturridge is joining chelski rather then us, the tosser.
> 
> 
> dave



 doesn't he know that joining Chelsea is a retrograde career move for 90% of English youngsters.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 24, 2009)

you'd have thought.

even joe cole struggled to make an impression initially.

They are quite short on strikers though, i guess.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> doesn't he know that joining Chelsea is a retrograde career move for 90% of English youngsters.



70k a week.  He left man city cos they wouldn't give it to him, he's joined chelsea cos they will.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 24, 2009)

i really dont belive that figure.

if he is on 70k a week theres going to be a hell of lot of agents on the phone demadning improved contracts at chelsea.

Theres gotta loads of full inetrnational playing 30 games season type players on less then that at chelsea, surely?


dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i really dont belive that figure.
> 
> if he is on 70k a week theres going to be a hell of lot of agents on the phone demadning improved contracts at chelsea.
> 
> Theres gotta loads of full inetrnational playing 30 games season type players on less then that at chelsea, surely?



do you think?  I bet lampard, anelka, drogba, terry, a cole, ballack, essien, mikel, j cole & deco are all on more than that... and probably others if I could be bothered to think of their names.

This is interesting.  I know papers don't really know what wages people are on but they have cech on 70k, essien and carvalho on 80k, terry on 150k, a cole on 100k, makalele on 70k, lampard on 90k, ballack on 120k, j cole on 85k and drogba on 90k.  It's only malouda who's on less - 60k.  And that's from two seasons ago.  Lampard is on more than that now for sure.

Even most of the subs are on close to 70k a week! 

Chelsea are bonkers.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 24, 2009)

mauloda just signed a new contract as well.

thats crazy.

still i reckon the wage for sturrige is high. its like the lucas neil rumours from a couple of seasons back.

I bet he is on a much more realitsic 45-50k


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> do you think?  I bet lampard, anelka, drogba, terry, a cole, ballack, essien, mikel, j cole & deco are all on more than that... and probably others if I could be bothered to think of their names.
> 
> This is interesting.  I know papers don't really know what wages people are on but they have cech on 70k, essien and carvalho on 80k, terry on 150k, a cole on 100k, makalele on 70k, lampard on 90k, ballack on 120k, j cole on 85k and drogba on 90k.  It's only malouda who's on less - 60k.  And that's from two seasons ago.  Lampard is on more than that now for sure.
> 
> ...



John Terry on 150 grand a week.  

Maybe I'm tainted by my utter hatred of the pissholes-in-snow-eyed dipshit, but I can't see how he's valued higher than players like Essien and (dare I say it) Lumpalard.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> mauloda just signed a new contract as well.
> 
> thats crazy.
> 
> ...



yeah, you might be right... It just seems strange that man city put their foot down with him when they're spending shit loads on everybody else.  Makes me think he was asking for loads.

Anyway, who cares really?  He ain't coming to us.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2009)

mattie said:


> John Terry on 150 grand a week.
> 
> Maybe I'm tainted by my utter hatred of the pissholes-in-snow-eyed dipshit, but I can't see how he's valued higher than players like Essien and (dare I say it) Lumpalard.



You were doing so well until the last bit. 

Didn't frankie kick up a fuss about it anyway?  I'm sure that's what all the business was about last summer, I think he gets 150k a week now too.

Oh, they're just a horrible club, aren't they?  One of my favourite moments of last season was watching them concede that last minute screamer and lose that CL semi, in a pub full of Chelsea fans.   If I could bottle that schadenfreude I'd be a rich man.

It was good practice for my poker face.


----------



## mattie (Jun 24, 2009)

I was in Dubrovnik with work for the 2008 final, saw it on a tiny telly with all the Croatian waiters and a pretty cosmopolitan mix of delegates.

Every single person cheered when Terry missed.  Then he cried, and everyone laughed.  Brilliant corporate bonding exercise.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2009)

mattie said:


> I was in Dubrovnik with work for the 2008 final, saw it on a tiny telly with all the Croatian waiters and a pretty cosmopolitan mix of delegates.
> 
> Every single person cheered when Terry missed.  Then he cried, and everyone laughed.  Brilliant corporate bonding exercise.



John Terry unites cultures across the world.  That's why he's worth the money.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 24, 2009)

So can we still get a bit of Fanni as well?


----------



## mattie (Jun 25, 2009)

Stoke both are and aren't after Deano, as reported upthread, but now it seems to be everywhere.  

Do journalists just read KUMB or do we think there's strength in the rumours?


----------



## linerider (Jun 25, 2009)

mattie said:


> Stoke both are and aren't after Deano, as reported upthread, but now it seems to be everywhere.
> 
> Do journalists just read KUMB or do we think there's strength in the rumours?



It's been on Sky Sports News.It don't make sense to me unless their offering ALOT of money and we plan to buy someone with it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2009)

Makes no sense - he's been out forever, we've been paying his wages, and now he seems to be back almost to full fitness.  Would be mad to let him go for relatively little (potentially top notch striker, and English - worth at least 16m if fit).


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2009)

mattie said:


> Stoke both are and aren't after Deano, as reported upthread, but now it seems to be everywhere.
> 
> Do journalists just read KUMB or do we think there's strength in the rumours?




I think they're just bored.  They even had the stoke chairman on who said "I know tony has asked west ham about him but that's all really, it hasn't gone any further than that"

"STOKE IN TALKS WITH WEST HAM OVER ASHTON MOVE!!!!"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah - we could 'ask about' signing Messi from Barca, doesn't mean it's going to happen


----------



## mattie (Jun 26, 2009)

The reason I ask is that when I see rumours popping up in varied places-  i.e not the work of a single deluded reporter - I tend to assume an agent somewhere is stirring things up.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> The reason I ask is that when I see rumours popping up in varied places-  i.e not the work of a single deluded reporter - I tend to assume an agent somewhere is stirring things up.



Well, if it's true, our management must have concluded that there's no realistic chance of him actually coming back to fitness.  Which clashes with other things I've read.


----------



## mattie (Jun 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well, if it's true, our management must have concluded that there's no realistic chance of him actually coming back to fitness.  Which clashes with other things I've read.



Sorry, I wasn't clear - I'd be surprised if anyone at the club wanted him to go, but his agent might want to get some interest for whatever reason - bargaining or moving him on and claiming his 10%.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear - I'd be surprised if anyone at the club wanted him to go, but his agent might want to get some interest for whatever reason - bargaining or moving him on and claiming his 10%.



Oh, you think it's about him renegotiating his contract?  Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## mattie (Jun 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Oh, you think it's about him renegotiating his contract?  Wouldn't surprise me



Something along those lines, I can't believe that Stoke would bother pushing rumours about if they got rebuffed, and I can't believe they would get any other response.  Someone seems to be doing it, or there's just some groupthink going on in the newspapers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless the reports of him returning to full fitness are false and the board/management have decided, fuck it, 6m is a good sum for a player who will be out most of most seasons...


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2009)

there are some interesting interviews with duxbury about.

KUMB are running a couple of extracts, full interview tomorrow.

and "WestHamTillIDie" has also published 2 parts out of 3.

I think Duxbury comes across well, although some of his news isn't great.  

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124274

http://www.westhamtillidie.com/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank fuck we've managed to pay some of that debt back through things like selling McCartney for a fair bit and getting Ilunga for relatively little.  We'd be buggered totally without this management duo, and without the great work Carr is doing for the academy.

One silly rumour that we were trying to get Anton back for 2m from Sunderland.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah, ol eggy, BG and duckers have a lot to answer for.

On the other hand the last year has been a masterclass in how to run a club with absolutely no money.

Thing is, I wouldn't mind if we'd spent all that money on decent players, but we bought a load of permanently injured over the hill "names".


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh I dunno, Upson and Parker have been excellent, and we appear to have largely got them over their Sicknote tags.

But yeah - LBM:  and Dyer


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Oh I dunno, Upson and Parker have been excellent, and we appear to have largely got them over their Sicknote tags.
> 
> But yeah - LBM:  and Dyer



I was thinking more of Ljungberg.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I was thinking more of Ljungberg.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 28, 2009)

If we get anton back for 2m it will make me laugh for the rest of the summer.  Cheers sunderland for helping us pay off our eggy debt.


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2009)

massive interview with duckers here

It's really interesting and resolves a few of the questions we've all had about west ham over the past couple of years....

I might read it again.

No Ashton sale, no green sale... doesn't mention upson   REALLY likes Jimenez.. explains the future plans for the club, what we're going to do moving forward, explains what's happened since BG took over and Eggy's role in buying people like Ljungberg, Parker, Bellamy etc... There's a bit about Neill's new contract (seems I've been wrong for the past 2 years and he really was on 70 odd k a week )....  

it's really good - get stuck in.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 29, 2009)

Bellamy can't be seen as too big a failure seeing as we made a huge sum on him


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Bellamy can't be seen as too big a failure seeing as we made a huge sum on him



calm down RD, I wasn't saying he was a failure... just that he was part of the huge amounts of money we spent just after the icelandics took over...

and that we are paying for now....


I'm proper excited!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 29, 2009)

True - but we did make 6m profit on bellamy... whcih I guess must pay off the twatberg debt..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 30, 2009)

Mancini has signed! 

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11833_5406244,00.html

Great stuff, the club's really moving forward, can't way to see how he fits into the team...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 30, 2009)

even my post glasto can't work out to to type anything yet brain worked out that was a joke!

dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 30, 2009)

mancini is featherier than I thought.


----------



## ZAMB (Jun 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> mancini is featherier than I thought.



maybe he'd be good for flying tackles????


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5408301,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Jul 1, 2009)

decent enough back up and means steach/street can be sent out on loan.

perfer him never to have to play a game, but why not.

zamb thats the shittest joke i have ever read.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 2, 2009)

terry dixon lives!

i keep almost forgetting he exists!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 2, 2009)

> The Potters chief admitted last week that Tony Pulis had enquired about "one or two" West Ham players and Collins was subject of an enquiry, but nothing more according to Coates.
> 
> He added: "I think Tony Pulis has had talks with West Ham about this and that, but nothing concrete.
> 
> "There's nothing happening at the moment with regard to that player and there probably won't be."



they can fuck right off if they think they are getting collins!

dave


----------



## SK. (Jul 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> terry dixon lives!
> 
> i keep almost forgetting he exists!
> 
> ...



Yup and have you noticed in that Article that the Knee specialist is Doc Martens lol I hope that doesn't include kicking him in the shins with his 12 holes


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> terry dixon lives!
> 
> i keep almost forgetting he exists!
> 
> ...



*Prays we can pull it off and get him back to form*


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> terry dixon lives!


I did wonder what happened to him; very highly rated when with us but they decided the knee was just not doing to ever be good enough for professional football.

Maybe things have changed. Be a shame if such a talent didn't get the chance - good luck to him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess we must have thought that there wasn't much to lose.  he can't be on much of a salary, and if it does come off we'll have landed a top talent for nothing.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 3, 2009)

Medical staff seem to think he is about ready, but we wont find out untill his knee takes a hit or two i guess.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 3, 2009)

He recovers, eventually. But then breaks down again. Must be the most frustrating thing in the world if you have a genuine talent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2009)

Perfect West Ham player then.  What we need to see is Ashton and Dixon establish a perfect understanding, which we only actually observe about once a decade.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2009)

theres rumours flying about the lucas neil might actually sign a new contract with us.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2009)

also looks like gabidon is fit.

gabbidon fit

also appears on official site.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay.  good good.

And Five for the future


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2009)

tickets for the napoli pre season friendly are on sale tommrow anyone going?

im well tempted!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> tickets for the napoli pre season friendly are on sale tommrow anyone going?
> 
> im well tempted!
> 
> ...



Would be if I were in London.

I've had so few chances to see us play over the last few years, it's the ultimate proof I am a jinx that I lived in China for five years, not a chance of seeing us live, and then the second I come back we do a tour in China! 

I was quite sad reading the thread on KUMB about it, would be fucking cool to go to Beijing for a big Hammers pissup and watching the games live.  Was cool enough just getting together with some in Wuhan to watch the FA Cup final in a bar.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 6, 2009)

We're playing each other of a fashion aren't we - in China?

Small matter of Barca before that of course, at Wembley - you boys familiar with the new Wembley at all? Or Barca?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, recent years have been wrought with Spurs fixtures against Barca.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2009)

when was the last time you played them then?

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

And when was the last time they made the FA Cup final?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations on Spurs for winning the Mickey Mouse cup the same number of times as Leicester in recent years.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 6, 2009)

2 Wembley finals  in the 3 years it's been open: How long before you've got 2 finals at the new Wembley stashed in the memory?  

Did I see you've got Napoli, they're Italian aren't they? Only 2 and a bit weeks 'til Barca.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 2 Wembley finals  in the 3 years it's been open: How long before you've got 2 finals at the new Wembley stashed in the memory?
> 
> Did I see you've got Napoli, they're Italian aren't they? Only 2 and a bit weeks 'til Barca.





Bragging about a pre-season friendly.

Tell us about your training facilities again.  That was really interesting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, we beat Roma a couple of years ago didn't we.  We must be huuuuuuge.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 6, 2009)

Bragging? I think you'll find it was 'contrasting' 


Don't hesitate to let me know if you want any more photos of the new training ground or 58,000 stadium. Regards to Naploi.


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2009)

Mancini spotted at training ground!!!!!


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like Bowyer off to brum permanently, free transfer.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2009)

It just gets better.


/randomiser


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like Deano's almost definitely off


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Looks like Deano's almost definitely off



They want Iain Dowie, not Dean Ashton.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> They want Iain Dowie, not Dean Ashton.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

TBH the thought of a fully fit Deano banging in goals for Stoke is something that seriously depresses me


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> TBH the thought of a fully fit Deano banging in goals for Stoke is something that seriously depresses me




I would have thought Deano would be a player Zola would rate, so if he's being sold on then I can't think it's for any other reason than he's knacked.


I appreciate we, as a collective here on urban, are master jinxers so I fully expect that to bite me right on the arse.

Still, maybe we can put the money from selling Deano towards a new training facility and be happy as lambs.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2009)

i think we will need a new striker to be honest. we have no one!

carlton cole and umm err dixon if he gets fit and thats about it.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i think we will need a new striker to be honest. we have no one!
> 
> carlton cole and umm err dixon if he gets fit and thats about it.
> 
> ...



We're going for total football I reckon.  Loads of centre halves and right midfielders, and Parker running round like a blue-arsed fly to take up the slack.  

From memory, that's how the Dutch did it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

Beyond a doubt we need at least 2.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2009)

i reckon we will play with one up top next season with say jiminez and savio playing behind cole.

So we might not need that many strikers. Just need a focal point if cole gets injured/suspended.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

I still say we need two.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2009)

I reckon one will do fine. Certainly if dixon gets fit and is able to play up top by himself. But i have no real idea about his game.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

He's certainly a major talent.  But will probably only play a few games.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess we will have to see what nani and zola come up with. I pretty much trust them.

Oh and can i point out that i pretty much got laughed at last week for the ashton to stoke thing. Cunts the lot of ya!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

I just can't stomach the idea of him going there.  Horrible club, will be the new Bolton I reckon.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 7, 2009)

i'd like to think they will be relegated long before they get in ronhildinho and xavi for the last season of thier carears.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2009)

Rumours for weeks Our Great Leader is open to offers for Bent and Pavlyuchenko. Obviously take to take a hit on the former but should get our money back on Pav - assuming either rumour is accurate, perhaps both are. They're def Prem quality.


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Rumours for weeks Our Great Leader is open to offers for Bent and Pavlyuchenko. Obviously take to take a hit on the former but should get our money back on Pav - assuming either rumour is accurate, perhaps both are. They're def Prem quality.



In our current state I'm not sure we could afford bungpuss' bung.


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2009)

eh?  how does a bunch of potters blathering on about ashton mean he's "almost definitely gone"???

If that's the case then I look forward to SWP, Gudjohnsen, Mancini and some unnamed headbanded argie playing for us next year.

There is absolutely no way that Ashton is going to Stoke.

No way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> eh?  how does a bunch of potters blathering on about ashton mean he's "almost definitely gone"???
> 
> If that's the case then I look forward to SWP, Gudjohnsen, Mancini and some unnamed headbanded argie playing for us next year.
> 
> ...



I proper laughed at that post


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2009)

You'd hardly know the window is open, would you. 

It's going to be a mad last day again, I suppose.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 8, 2009)

we have jiminez in so far which is a blinding bit of business. Technically we have also signed up illunga which is nice.

The rest are all people not being offered new contracts. Which is fairl boring with the exception of the will-he-wont heness of lucas neil, which is mildly entertaining.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 8, 2009)

looks like kelvin davis is about to sign.

He is in the squad for the grays athletic(chairmen john moncur!!) friendly on sunday.

Hardly the greatest bit of news ever but means that steach can bugger off on loan and get some expereince.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You'd hardly know the window is open, would you.
> 
> It's going to be a mad last day again, I suppose.



it's been very quiet hasn't it?   have you lot even signed anyone yet?  That's not like harry.

We haven't got any money anyway - but considering we told about 15 players to bugger off we must be getting some bodies in....

just hope it's not DDM again.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 8, 2009)

don't worry i have seen lots of harry type comments though:

We tried to sign gareth barry and roque santa cruz  but couldn't cos man city offer lots of money.

well done harry. All i read is spurs are poor and shit.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2009)

Not signed anyone yet. We did spend a lot in January though.

Maybe lose 3 or 4, buy a couple, only tinkering I think this time.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't mess with perfection.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

We're operating with the big boys now.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8707_5421596,00.html

A new town to Newham.  True rags to riches.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2009)

acording to offical site he is 6ft2! i like tall defenders.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> We're operating with the big boys now.
> 
> http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8707_5421596,00.html
> 
> A new town to Newham.  True rags to riches.



The only factoid I know about Harlow is that when we were wandering around this back-of-beyond Czech housing estate on the outskirts of Brno, desperately lost and trying to find the hostel we had been sent to, my mate said it was 'just like Harlow'


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The only factoid I know about Harlow is that when we were wandering around this back-of-beyond Czech housing estate on the outskirts of Brno, desperately lost and trying to find the hostel we had been sent to, my mate said it was 'just like Harlow'



I was brought up in Harlow, so can only imagine Brno had a collapsed ski slope and a swimming pool with condemned aquaslides.

To be fair, they've finally taken the big pile of mud/ex-ski slope away, no idea where they put it.  Perhaps in the swimming pool?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe my mate had been to a really rough estate there.  The place he was comparing with Harlow wasn't the whole of BRno, but this estate which was like A CLockwork Orange


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 9, 2009)

Shame, I loved that collapsed ski slope.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Maybe my mate had been to a really rough estate there.  The place he was comparing with Harlow wasn't the whole of BRno, but this estate which was like A CLockwork Orange



Sounds like bits of Harlow!

It's basically a load of small villages connected by housing estates, with the villages acting as focal points with a pub and some shops.  The idea was actually pretty good but it just didn't quite happen - you can't just build small communities, and the town centre had one pub and one club so you were screwed if your local was crap (or you got barred!)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 9, 2009)

God, towns in the south of England are fucking soulless aren't they!


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Sounds about right to me.



When someone makes a self-depreciating statement you can't must confirm it and call it banter.  That's cheating.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> God, towns in the south of England are fucking soulless aren't they!



The villages are lovely, it's when they build them up they get it wrong.  Badly, badly wrong.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah.  True. I remember the summer before I went to China, on one of those days (2003) where it got to something silly like 39 degrees, and my mate driving me and my brother out to Ashdown Forest, man round there is lush, both the scenery and the country pubs and stuff.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

Meh.  No Davis after all.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/southampton/8139903.stm


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2009)

a cheap back up keeper is hardly going to be a problem to find though is it.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2009)

tony pullis said:
			
		

> Expanding on Ashton, he added: "We've made an enquiry and I think, at the moment, that's at the back of our minds as there are other things going on that are more relevant and that could happen a lot quicker."




dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 9, 2009)

Look.  Can we get over this whole ashton to stoke thing?  It is NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN.  It's been bollocks from start to finish!


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

tommers said:


> Look.  Can we get over this whole ashton to stoke thing?  It is NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN.  It's been bollocks from start to finish!



But what would we talk about?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 10, 2009)

exactly find me some news about us getting some fanni and i will happily post about that! untill then the only rumours around are the ashton and davis(now killed obviously) so they are whats getting talked about.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it a good time to make some up?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2009)

It's always a good time: 99% of the summer is about making transfers up or talking about made up transfers.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

Why not.

Apparently we're in for some bloke from Newcastle, currently doing a PGCE but I've heard good things about him from the Chinese press.  Bit old, but a wise head.  Rumour has it he likes a drink though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 10, 2009)

Rumour?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5423998,00.html

Quashie _not_ been approached by Cardiff.  Shame.  I'd buy him the train ticket meself if I thought they'd take him off our hands.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5423998,00.html
> 
> Quashie _not_ been approached by Cardiff.  Shame.  I'd buy him the train ticket meself if I thought they'd take him off our hands.



I just cannot believe we're still paying his wages.  How bloody long was his contract?


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

Pisses all over Sean Bean:

http://www.whufc.com/page/Welcome


----------



## kained&able (Jul 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> I just cannot believe we're still paying his wages.  How bloody long was his contract?



i swear we let him go to wolves on a free?

at least we have got rif of bowyer!


we have signed that kruscz keeper that was on loanfrom jan.
here we have some serious talent coming through goalkeeping wise. kruscz, steach, street all around 21 and all highly rated(less so street) and we have that turkish kid mehmet(?) who is widely regarded as a star of the future think he was a one to watch type thing for a the recent fif under 17 euros or whatver tournemtn it was.

There is going to be some serious competition as to rob greens long term succesor me thinks, good times.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 12, 2009)

God I hate close season sometimes.  THe only sport I like is football.  It gets so boring.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 12, 2009)

our first pre season match is being played at the moment.

The most exciting thing is that gabidon is on the bench! i presume it wont last but its good to see him back.

Only new sigjing playing is our u21 keeper.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 12, 2009)

oh the other intresting kinda thing is that from the write up it seems we are playing a kinda 4-3-3  fromation.(or 4-2-1-2-1 or something equally stupid)

Yeah it pisses me off as well bluey, not long till the pre season tournemts start though which are all on sky and should be easy to find online.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Another rumour that just won't die, but this one I'd be happy to see come to pass.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5427261,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Jul 12, 2009)

saw the interview on skysports(missed the goals by about  5 secs ) zola basicly just said he is a good player and im sure theere will be lots of offers for him, who knows.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

tristan has left the club. Dunno if it happend today or not but i hadn't realised.

oh well.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Why not.
> 
> Apparently we're in for some bloke from Newcastle, currently doing a PGCE but I've heard good things about him from the Chinese press.  Bit old, but a wise head.  Rumour has it he likes a drink though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, we've been linked with Gudjonsson for years now, ever since he stopped being world class.  I'd be happy to see him, tbh.  I really really want Mancini though.  I think he'd flourish under Franco and Steve's training.  Add Gudjonsson to the mix, keep Ashton fit even if he isn't quite the demon he was, wait until Savio has adapted to PL, keep Dyer and Parker fit, make sure one of them is feeding Cole, don't let Greeno leave, Ilunga, Behrami, Upson, Stanislas, Ngala, Noble, Collison, Spector improving at a surprising rate, and a youth set up that makes me think of a combination of the Academy and how the big four operate (grabbing promising young players from around the world)... hell, even for a cynical West Ham fan this looks good.  If it all fell together our chances of pushing for the Europa League place are dependant less on us, and more on how much improvement our rivals make.  Villa and Everton are standing still (but are still strong), Fulham have yet to show us what they've got, Wigan are dark horses, they'll either sink without trace or put up a strong challenge (despite Martinez, I think sink), Spuds will challenge for a bit but trail off, or look weak and then get their shit together.  And Citeh... who can say?

Everyone else will be fighting to not get relegated.  Bolton, Wolves, Stoke, Sunderland, and Birmingham should be strong enough but any of them could go down.  Hull, Burnley, Portsmouth, and possibly Blackburn are all in trouble IMO.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

what do people reckon?

ummm im really not sure! Need to see it with the shorts and socks. I suspect its a bit shit though.

the keepers shirt is proper rankness

I do like the away kit.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2009)

it's not great is it?

altho it's nice of them to pick an overweight middle aged fella to model it so prospective buyers get an accurate picture of how they'll look.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

speak for yourself tubs!


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> speak for yourself tubs!
> 
> 
> dave



.

I'm big boned.  It's all muscle anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

from the austria trip diary on the official site.



> New arrival Luis Jimenez joined up with his new team-mates for the first time and pointedly went to every member of the squad to shake hands and introduce himself.



Like him allready.



dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> from the austria trip diary on the official site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he recognise Quashie, I wonder?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

is he seriously still a west ham player? can we not give him away or shoot him or something?

can anyone tell how desperate i am for some football to start and also how desperate i am for west ham to regain thier title of most talked about team on the boards after isitme's amazing drunken text commentry effoprts of last year pushed us into second!


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 13, 2009)

Fonzie noticing the unmissable:

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5432082,00.html

"We are trying to spot what our weaknesses are."

"Certainly we need to improve up front and that is the majority of the job."

We managed that wonderfully when we got rid of Di Michele.  Anyway, Gabbs played against Grays so we're centre-half rich and centre-forward poor.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> "Certainly we need to improve up front and that is the majority of the job."
> 
> We managed that wonderfully when we got rid of Di Michele.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2009)

So you got blown out by a 32-year old Div One keeper from a club just out of Administration?


Have I mentioned Barca?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesting spin there, LC.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2009)

more ashton to stoke type stuff in the press today beacuse he didn't travel to austria. This is of course beacuse he is working on his own fitness regieme, although berhami travelled with the rest of em which is intresting.

Press have decided this one has got legs.



dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So you got blown out by a 32-year old Div One keeper from a club just out of Administration?
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned Barca?



Kelvin Davis decided to stay with Southampton because he wanted to play first team football and not sit on a bench picking up his pay packet.  He has made a decision that shines out like a beacon in the murky world of modern football.  What kind of person would use that in order to make a cheap shot at a club that, as they continue to protest, aren't even rivals?

It pains me to see that something so pure and bright has been turned into something bitter.  Something twisted.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2009)

tommers said:


> Kelvin Davis decided to stay with Southampton because he wanted to play first team football and not sit on a bench picking up his pay packet.  He has made a decision that shines out like a beacon in the murky world of modern football.  What kind of person would use that in order to make a cheap shot at a club that, as they continue to protest, aren't even rivals?
> 
> It pains me to see that something so pure and bright has been turned into something bitter.  Something twisted.


You're right, I'm shocked at my own behaviour !! Same with Darren Bent I suppose, turning down an extra £20,000 a week so he didn't have to play at Wet Sham. It is indeed noble. 



bluestreak said:


> Interesting spin there, LC.


Blame the BBC 


> Southampton goalkeeper Kelvin Davis has rejected the chance to move to West Ham and has instead signed a new three-year deal with the club.
> 
> The 32-year-old, who had been training with the Hammers, was persuaded to stay after Swiss businessman Markus Liebherr completed his takeover on Wednesday.



"I always said that League One football doesn't scare me."


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2009)

he did turn us down, it was just for the right reasons and we really aren't bothered that a sub keeper isn't coming as Green played every game last year and keppers of the required quality to sit on the bench are a dime a dozen.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're right, I'm shocked at my own behaviour !! Same with Darren Bent I suppose, turning down an extra £20,000 a week so he didn't have to play at Wet Sham. It is indeed noble.




Well, I'm sure he wakes up every day and thanks the lord he made the right decision.  It's really worked out well for him.

(If he had signed for us though, we would almost definitely be in administration by now.)


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2009)

oh oh oh one of the papers(instantly forgot which one) is reporting that fubert is wanted by bayern laverkuson.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 14, 2009)

From the beeb, apart from continuing Gudjonsson speculation....

Sunderland have launched a £5m raid for West Ham centre-back James Collins. (Daily Mail)


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2009)

That looks more like kained&unable than Collins


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 14, 2009)

((((chimp))))


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2009)

that chimp has better teeth then me.


Latest on gudjohnson is we are trying to get him on loan, which will never happen.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 14, 2009)

I think eventually Gudjohnssen will become one of those 'club jokes' and in like 50 years people will be talking about new rumours and some wag will say we are definitely getting him this year...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2009)

i reckon it will stop the second we no longer have icelandic owners. or y'know we actually sign him. At least the rumour isn't herridersson.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2009)

Just reading through the official site and sears has remembered that the ball is meant to go in the goal


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been reading a stoke website and it's hilarious.  Really reminds me of KUMB - there's some fella in April saying "3 MAJOR signings are really close, they'll smash the transfer record, once we're safe things will start happening" (and they've just made their first signing - Dean Whitehead!)

Then you've got other people talking as if Ashton has already signed and doing possible line ups with him in the team... a couple of them have even got him as their avatar!

I might have a look at some other team's messageboards.  My suspicion is that they are all exactly the same.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 15, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i reckon it will stop the second we no longer have icelandic owners. or y'know we actually sign him. At least the rumour isn't herridersson.
> 
> dave



Nah, I reckon it will go on so long that my grandchildren will be joking about gudonssen


----------



## mattie (Jul 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I've been reading a stoke website and it's hilarious.  Really reminds me of KUMB - there's some fella in April saying "3 MAJOR signings are really close, they'll smash the transfer record, once we're safe things will start happening" (and they've just made their first signing - Dean Whitehead!)
> 
> Then you've got other people talking as if Ashton has already signed and doing possible line ups with him in the team... a couple of them have even got him as their avatar!
> 
> I might have a look at some other team's messageboards.  My suspicion is that they are all exactly the same.



I reckon Man U's would be full of people talking about share prices and the quickest way back to Surrey.


----------



## mattie (Jul 17, 2009)

hmmmmm.

Some non-senile people have made a judgement without resorting to a crystal ball and large amounts of sherry.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5438638,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Jul 18, 2009)

its a lie we just burnt the evidence.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 18, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/8156691.stm

Boils your piss doesn't it, having to pay all that money to the Vultures in order that the club is a sellable asset when everyone who knows anything about knows that we shouldn't have to.  Ho hum such is life.  With Shefield selling all their good players this close season we can see that they clearly have no ambition and no willingness to get back into the PL.  I guess their owner just wants to sleep on mattresses stuffed with 50s.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 19, 2009)

a lot the papers reckon we are giving upson the captaincy next year in "a bid to keep him at the club" i am againsty this on account of him not being called scott parker, who was blatently the captain last season.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

We're giving a trial to some 16 year old Italian midfielder whom I've never heard of.

For some reason, F365 thinks that makes fonzie angry.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5444380,00.html

Looks a bit like Ben Stiller.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

how many 16 year old italian players have you heard of then?


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> how many 16 year old italian players have you heard of then?
> 
> 
> dave



Not that one, at any rate.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Unnecessarily optimistic post deleted.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

good, you know i would have rinsed you for it

i see we are renaming the centinery satnd after sir trevor of brooking.

This begs the question who should the other two stands be named after!

I reckon the west stand should be the Paulo Dicanio stand. I had thought the east stand should be named the jullien dicks stand but feel this might leave us open to too much abuse so am reconsidering.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/8156691.stm
> 
> Boils your piss doesn't it, having to pay all that money to the Vultures in order that the club is a sellable asset when everyone who knows anything about knows that we shouldn't have to.  Ho hum such is life.  With Shefield selling all their good players this close season we can see that they clearly have no ambition and no willingness to get back into the PL.  I guess their owner just wants to sleep on mattresses stuffed with 50s.



Cheats never prosper.


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> good, you know i would have rinsed you for it
> 
> i see we are renaming the centinery satnd after sir trevor of brooking.
> 
> ...



Ron Greenwood?

eta:  also, the Trev that's tricky?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Cheats never prosper.



Unless you're Tottenham, when you're let off scot free.



> In 1993-94, Tottenham finished a disappointing 15th in the Premiership after 14-goal striker Teddy Sheringham played just 19 games through injury. Soon after the end of the season the club was investigated over illegal payments made to players during the late 1980's and it was feared that they could be demoted to Division One as punishment. When Tottenham admitted financial irregularities, the club received the most severe punishment ever handed out in English football - a £600,000 fine, 12 league points deducted and a 1-year ban from the F.A Cup. On appeal, the fine was increased to £1.5million but the number of points deducted was cut to six, while the F.A Cup ban remained in place. But the deducted points and F.A Cup ban were eventually quashed in a second appeal.



Except we've been punished, then charged with something else, had to pay up, and then been cleared.  You lot were guilty but basically let off.

And then there's your Assistant Manager.  Dropped his case against the BBC who said they had evidence of him accepting bungs a few days before the trial.  Some might say he didn't want the stress of having to accept a massive libel payment, perhaps he didn't want to undermine the good name of the British Broadcasting Corporation.  Or perhaps they had evidence he was a cheat.  Who can say? 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jun/10/kevin-bond-bbc-panorama

But you lot get away with it because you're founder members of the PL, and the PL exists to support its foudner members.


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Unless you're Tottenham, when you're let off scot free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't Swindon get knocked down two divisions for the same offence?

Rosie, on your bike son, there's some justice needs meting.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)

You may have heard, there's a match at Wembley Stadium on Friday night - it's in the same location as the old Wembley if you haven't had occasion to go yet: Tottenham vs. Barcelona.

Perhaps you can't make it though, you are away to Thurrock the same night.


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You may have heard, there's a match at Wembley Stadium on Friday night - it's in the same location as the old Wembley if you haven't had occasion to go yet: Tottenham vs. Barcelona.
> 
> Perhaps you can't make it though, you are away to Thurrock the same night.



How's the stadium coming along?  Have they gold-plated the loo roll holders yet?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)

Thurrock or Barcelona 

You lot are determined to see me in hospital !!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You may have heard, there's a match at Wembley Stadium on Friday night - it's in the same location as the old Wembley if you haven't had occasion to go yet: Tottenham vs. Barcelona.
> 
> Perhaps you can't make it though, you are away to Thurrock the same night.



And...?

Some dodgy irish side played real madrid the other night, does that make them as massiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive as Spuds?


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> And...?
> 
> Some dodgy irish side played real madrid the other night, does that make them as massiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive as Spuds?



Careful mate, leave them something to cling to.  

Perhaps LC could boast about the size of the car park at the training ground next?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't, I can't take it . . . . 

FFS


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't what?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

You look pretty fucking desperate to score points if all you've got to go on is the training ground.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Don't what?



Make rational points?

Not be a cunt?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)

WE'RE ALL GOING TO THURROCK, da da da!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

We nearly played Werder Bremen the other day.  It's not our fault there were six days of torrential rain.


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> WE'RE ALL GOING TO THURROCK, da da da!



Granted, we've only got shite pre-season games.  We've got spuds in Beijing.

Mind you, you've got an awesome warm-up for Barcelona.  Peterborough away.  Sweet.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)

mattie - you need better material !


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2009)

are you still going on about barcelona?

seriously?

You should post about it on the arsenal thread.  They are your rivals after all.  Not us.

Apparently.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Any fan who thinks the friendly they're playing in pre season is cause for gloating seriously justifies their tag as most deluded fans in the known multiverse.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)

On this board? They're just teenage gloryhunters, in at for as long as Wenger's around. You're much better value.

I'm starting to feel unwelcome 

Shall I save you a programme ? Two ?


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> hmmmmm.
> 
> Some non-senile people have made a judgement without resorting to a crystal ball and large amounts of sherry.
> 
> http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5438638,00.html



Fucking sickening isn't it.  "No prima facie case."  Could have told us that a year ago you fuckers.  One man's testimony of "oral cuddles" doesn't mean there's a case.  Who would have fucking thunk that?

What a pile of shit that ruling was.


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> On this board? They're just teenage gloryhunters, in at for as long as Wenger's around. You're much better value.
> 
> I'm starting to feel unwelcome
> 
> Shall I save you a programme ? Two ?



  that's better.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2009)

If you can judge a team by the quality of its pre-season participation in shonky cups derived to bleed more money from international football fans, then you're ahead of us in the league.  

I hear your new training facilities have the most advanced towel holders known to sports science.  Thanks to Iceland and Sheffield working together to undermine us, West Ham did have a team of underpaid Bangladeshi immigrants handing our players shiny-white bog roll to mop up their sweat.  But since our finances have improved, we bought a load of tea-towels off a door-to-door salesman and now we're catching you up.  Our players are happier _and_ their nappy rash has mostly cleared up.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2009)

So, moving on to the subject at hand, are either of us going to play a first team in Beijing, does anyone reckon?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2009)

What am I saying, on a football thread the subject at hand is ALWAYS baiting each other.  Results are only of interest as ammunition.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2009)

You're doing the right thing there, Malcy - talking to yourself. Won't get much sense out of this shower. Do you lives near THURROCK, at all?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

This is pitiful. A thousand people freezing their butts off waiting to worship a rat. What a hype. Groundhog Day used to mean something in this town. They used to pull the hog out, and they used to eat it. You're hypocrites, all of you!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

You want a prediction about the weather,
you're asking the wrong Phil.  I'll give you a winter prediction.



It's gonna be cold...it's gonna be gray...and it's gonna last you
for the rest of your life.  Once again, the eyes of the nation
have turned here to this...tiny village
in western Pennsylvania.

There is no way that
this winter...is ever going to end...as long as this groundhog
keeps seeing his shadow.


I don't see any other way out.

He has to be stopped.

I have to stop him.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're doing the right thing there, Malcy - talking to yourself. Won't get much sense out of this shower. Do you lives near THURROCK, at all?



You're right, the west ham shower doesn't make a lot of sense.  There's just one, it only has boiling or freezing settings, and the shower head won't stay on the wall.  I hear the showers at your new training facility quote Seneca, Descartes, or John Stuart Mill, depending on the temperature chosen by the successful potential Champions League soccer star undertaking his post-training ablutions.

I once lived approximately 16 miles from Thurrock though.  And my Dad briefly lived in Grays, but he doesn't like football.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

we play napoli and were schuduled to play werder bremen.

you play barca.

who really cares its pre season, come talk to us when your playing barca in the champions league.


Malcom think we are taking a full first team to china as are spurs and hull. I mean obviously we will be playing a load of nerves as well but its west ham proper rather then a select 11.

Incidently its a select 11(ie 15/16/17 year olds and quashie/davernport will be playing!) against thurock on friday LC. The First team will be on a plane to Bejing at that point after finnishing a lil tour of Austria.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't let facts get in the way of LC's tedious 'ribbing'.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

Apparently we are nicking an academy striker off of chelski

Frank Nouble

nothing official yet though.


apparently very highly rated.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

nice 

We're gonna be contenders in about 3 years time, I'm telling yer!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

now your just doing it to wind me up

we do have some quality quality young uns coming through again. Even if this one isn't true!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually do think Zola is building something very impressive. 

Seriously.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

oh he is, but that doesn't mean we can compete with the big boys anytime soon.

A league or fa cup would be nice though.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> mattie - you need better material !



I'm struggling to think of anything as laboured as your contributions, apologies.  It's not easy.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 20, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> I hear the showers at your new training facility quote Seneca, Descartes, or John Stuart Mill, depending on the temperature chosen by the successful potential Champions League soccer star undertaking his post-training ablutions.



I heard that the new facilities are actually gold-plated.  Well, I assume that's what they meant when I overheard Robbie Keane invite Jermaine back to the gym for the golden shower.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 20, 2009)

bluey theres a big thread on scientology you might want to get your teeth into at the minute by the way.
I have had all my fun and want  something based a bit more on reality though so im going to watch some wrestling.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

couple of papers have icked up the neuble story, still nothing official though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

Shamrock Rovers - nearly as big as Tottenham.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

bigger, they will be in europe next season.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

We do need to make Wembley though.  Just to shut LC up.

We never seem to take the League Cup seriously, which is a shame as it's a clear a. easy route to Europe and b. perfect chance for a trophy.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 21, 2009)

We do take the League Cup seriously.  We just get beaten in it a lot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> We do take the League Cup seriously.  We just get beaten in it a lot.



I know it's stupid to go on about something that happened 9 years ago, but that Omoynimi affair was the silliest thing to happen ever.  IIRC we'd have played Leicester in the semis, at that time a team we usually beat, and then Tranmere in the final.  Almost a certain trophy.  And we fucked it up because of a player who didn't even touch the ball and who was of no use to us whatsoever.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 21, 2009)

That's our own fault, we should have been a foudner member of the PL.  We'd have gotten away with it then


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> That's our own fault, we should have been a foudner member of the PL.  We'd have gotten away with it then


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

i seem to remember us fiedling our srongest team the last couple of seasons in the league cup.

Harry never took it seriously, thats for sure.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> We do need to make Wembley though.  Just to shut LC up.


And win.

When was your last semi, or quarter if the semi was before the Berlin Wall came down?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

Um, we made the FA Cup final in 2006 and more than matched the European Champions.

You've probably deliberately forgotten it, but it was regarded as one of the best FA Cup finals ever.

It's hardly our fault that Wembley was closed at the time.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

danm marlon harewood only having one leg


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

As soon as we lost the penalties I just had this terrible feeling the next season would be crap. I don't always agree with history hinging on a single moment but I reckon if Scaloni hadn't fucked up, we'd have won and had a good season.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's hardly our fault that Wembley was closed at the time.




Fwiw, we lost in Cardiff as well. Not ideal.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

Against Blackburn?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

You lost a tame final against a mediocre team.

We very narrowly lost an absolutely all time classic final due to our own player's lack of ruthless professionalism.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> a. easy route to Europe and b. perfect chance for a trophy.



Easy hey?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> As soon as we lost the penalties I just had this terrible feeling the next season would be crap. I don't always agree with history hinging on a single moment but I reckon if Scaloni hadn't fucked up, we'd have won and had a good season.



scaloni? what did he do?

i remember mini rio missing a pen, i remeber harewood not having a standing leg and so missing from 4 yards out and i remember just knowing as the ball dropped to gerrad it was heading into the top corner.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, not a classic.


----------



## mattie (Jul 21, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Easy hey?



Easier, perhaps.  

I quite like the fact the Carling Cup takes place earlier in the season, most teams get peaks and troughs - usually through players' form or fitness - which is hard to mitigate for the smaller teams over the course of a season.  The semi-finals are in January.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

Bollocks.  Almost everyone I knew who isn't a West ham fan emailed me the next day to say a. how much we deserved to have won and b. that it was one of the best finals they'd ever seen.


----------



## mattie (Jul 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> scaloni? what did he do?
> 
> i remember mini rio missing a pen, i remeber harewood not having a standing leg and so missing from 4 yards out and i remember just knowing as the ball dropped to gerrad it was heading into the top corner.
> 
> dave



Scaloni didn't clear a throw-in which lead to the opening for Gerrard's equaliser - to be fair, this was more because Kewell (I think?) threw the ball back after injury and then chased him down, which Scaloni didn't anticipate.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

oh yeah i vaguely remember that now.

I have that season dvd, must watch it again at some point.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 21, 2009)

Aston Villa midfielder Nigel Reo-Coker is a £3m target for Championship side Middlesbrough. Boro would also consider taking the 25-year-old as part of a a swap deal for Turkish striker Tuncay Sanli, who they value at £5m.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

dont think reo coker will go there at all ever.

i did laugh at the rumour though.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2009)

that neuble fella is allegedly having a medical at the moment and might be in the select 11 side that is playing thurrock on friday.

Allegedly.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2009)

the project rolls on....

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1729460,00.html

good signing I reckon.  We'll see how he pans out.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

if anyone can be arsed belive it or not thjier are streams of our friednly against bursaspor today!


http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=44151&part=sports





dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> the project rolls on....
> 
> http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1729460,00.html
> 
> good signing I reckon.  We'll see how he pans out.



A striker.  Nice.

One question though, does 'the powerful and speedy forward' = Marlon Harewood?


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> A striker.  Nice.
> 
> One question though, does 'the powerful and speedy forward' = Marlon Harewood?



More carlton cole.  He sounds like he should be good, Chelsea fans seem to be genuinely pissed off he's left and he was supposed to be going to Arsenal, but I've looked at his youtube thing and he seems to scuff everything.  Still, he's quick and big and scores a few so we'll see what happens.  It'll be interesting to see if he goes into the reserves or first team squad.   He must have been some kind of promises to come here in the first place.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

will dpened on ahston/dixon being fit really and if savio pushes on a bit.

he mainly played for chelsea u18's last year so would have thought he will start off life in the nerves.

dave


----------



## SK. (Jul 22, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Aston Villa midfielder Nigel Reo-Coker is a £3m target for Championship side Middlesbrough. Boro would also consider taking the 25-year-old as part of a a swap deal for Turkish striker Tuncay Sanli, who they value at £5m.





kained&able said:


> dont think reo coker will go there at all ever.
> 
> i did laugh at the rumour though.
> 
> ...



And now rumoured to be that Sunderland are also wanting him.  The Ego has landed, where are your top 4 clubs now?

are we a feeder club for sunderland?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

no we are better then them we are the parent its okay.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> Scaloni didn't clear a throw-in which lead to the opening for Gerrard's equaliser - to be fair, this was more because Kewell (I think?) threw the ball back after injury and then chased him down, which Scaloni didn't anticipate.



Yeah - Scaloni played fair and Carracunt didn't.  Scaloni only put it out because their player was down injured, and Carracunt instead of appreciating that, threw it straight back to Scaloni, who panicked, and it went to Gerrard


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

watched the friendly.

Cole is looking fit and powerful, dyer played well as did fubert at rb shockingly enough.

Hines looks like a decent prospect, look me a could 15 mins to work out he wasn't carlton cole!

Finished 1-1 if anyone gives a flying fuck.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> watched the friendly.
> 
> Cole is looking fit and powerful, dyer played well as did fubert at rb shockingly enough.
> 
> ...



Oh god, a draw against a lower division austrian side, our season's already over, not like lucky old tottenham, they're playing a firendly against a big european side and that means they're destined for success (someone needs to give that lot a shot of realism and inform them that friendlies are likely to be the only games they'll be playing games like barcelona in for the foreseeable future)

Not just about west ham, but I have a deep deep sense of foreboding about thousands of west ham and spurs fans turning up in China. 

Either that, or a hope that being in such a different place will make them accept that our fans are basically similar kinds of people - basically cockneys made good for the most part (except one lot are more deluded than the other  ) and actually have a laugh instead of fighting, in the face of such an alien culture.

However, that's blind optimism.  More likely they're going to terrify most of the population of shanghai.  I go on China Daily, and I read that most foreigners in China are 'hoodlums'.  If they aren't teachers then they're rather snooty but most definitely not hooliganish engineers.  The ESL teachers DO tend to be people who maybe weren't the biggest success back home, but they are generally either softly spoken middle class underachievers, or elderly alcoholics who are happy to sit at home enjoying the cheap beer and the unexpected late-in-life attention of a reasonably hot woman, or over-keen, perhaps mildly irritating if you had to marry them, but basically nice north american girls, you know the ones who go around saying everything is awesome, or quite cool, hippy/tomboy type women who want to learn chinese, travel around and maybe snare a hot tibetan rock n roll cowboy type (and I can see why the Han Chinese men may be offended by this preference - to them it's women choosing a barbarian over a sophisticated urbane elite, to me it's proof you just can't buy 'je ne sais quoi' )

None of those could realistically be described as 'hoodlums'.  

Yet people on China Daily (sort of like Stormfront, only mainstream) constantly assert this 'factoid'.

I dread to think what will happen if 5000 West Ham fans gather in Tiananmen Square to sing "I'd rather be a paki than a jew" then hit 9000 different bars, attempt (and probably succeed) to shag numerous chinese women in a single night, and generally turn Shanghai into mayhem.

I mean I really don't think the authorities over there have really thought it through.  Teams like MAn U have been over there, but their fans won't travel over, they mostly don't give a shit about a friendly with a team in China, but West Ham and Tottenham fans are rather different and I expect they'll be travelling en masse and quite frankly, I wish I was going to be there.  Possibly with protective padding on.   And earplugs for when I start hearing locals talking about 'the end of civilisation' and 'we should never have let those white monkeys in to the country in the first place' and so on.  I mean they could have researched a bit and lined up two teams whose fans don't have a fair bit of animosity between each other...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

turkish side!

just played in austria


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, of course.  Ta.  Have been well stressed about other stuff.

I guess only people who have been to China can appreciate how potentially disastrous loads of west ham AND spurs fans turning up to play each other in one city might be...

They think all foreigners are decadent as it is.  Even the really really wouldn't hurt a fly ones...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

they should be a bit better prepared after the olympics shouldn't they?

doubt there will be much trouble anyway.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2009)

Olympic tourists are rather different from west ham and tottenham fans.

Even those amongst the latter who are sensible would still be called decadent over there probably...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

i refuse to belive that many people will go over anyway.

bit of a mission.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2009)

You reckon?

Even just on KUMB there is a lengthy thread with quite a lot of posters going.

Even 100 West Ham fans acting boisterously and generally chanting will be enough to be talking about the end of civilisation


----------



## kained&able (Jul 22, 2009)

fair play to them, even if i had the money i really doubt i could be arsed to go.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2009)

I just feel it was ridiculous luck for me to have been there so long and left before this.  It will, at least, be fun. If I'd gone to Shanghai from Dalian to meet up with them for it it would have made me feel a bit normal again...

Just going to this bar in Wuhan to watch the FA Cup final with about 5 guys was good enough... Cos it's mostly colonials over there i'm afraid...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 23, 2009)

ashton and gudjohnson rumours again today.



dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> ashton and gudjohnson rumours again today.
> 
> 
> 
> dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 23, 2009)

aspparently he will be signing for stoke next week at the latest.

I dont like how this one is refusing to die. obviously doesnt make it true, but its annoying.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5450372,00.html


ummm.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5450372,00.html
> 
> 
> ummm.
> ...



Stoke boards are convinced he's already signed.

I must admit I'll be amazed if it happens.  We're paying him over 50k a week, for starters.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah i still dont really believe it, but reports keep getting more and more definate.

i reckon he slept with zolas wife or something. Its the only rational explanation.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2009)

Big night tonight lads! Ours is sold out at Wembley, expecting a big crowd at Thurrock?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

select 11. didnt we do this already?


you lot are truely as big as shamrock rovers. well done.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah i still dont really believe it, but reports keep getting more and more definate.
> 
> i reckon he slept with zolas wife or something. Its the only rational explanation.
> 
> ...



Or his legs are truly shot.

I can't quite see it happening, but you never know.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

we had another pre season game last night. didn't realise.

played 4-3-3 again. Parker is back from injury! noble and tomkins got thier first run outs. Finished 0-0, was against some slovinia side whos name ive instantly forgoten.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

mate of mine went to the thurock games reckons neuble looks impressive. As does montaro.

zolas kid was playing! if he signs up he have 3 2nd generation hammers(zola, clearly counts as hammer now) at the club.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 25, 2009)

Zola has been there barely a year and he already qualifies as bleeding claret and blue!  And to think that at one time a Chelsea legend would have been less likely to be accepted at the Boleyn than my chances of getting a run-out for Barca.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 25, 2009)

yep, i think rob lee's kid qulifying as a 2nd generation hammer is more tenuous then zola's.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh no spurs are a much much better side then us!


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2009)

apparently fulham and hull are sniffing around ashton as well.

oh and obviously man city are after mnat upson or something. That will be 20million please!

we are also after 34 year old bristol city keeper Adriano Basso  as our back up. Never heard of him.

Those are todays stories.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2009)

todays gossip is lucas neil isn't resigning(my heart weaps!) and we are looking to do a deal for kovac again. Which i have no problems with he was an able deputy for parker.

Oh and ashton stuff again as usual


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 28, 2009)

spuds slumming it by playing us tomorrow.  Does this mean we're a big club now?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 28, 2009)

No, they're giving their kids a run out against a minor team for the practise, obv.


----------



## mattie (Jul 28, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> No, they're giving their kids a run out against a minor team for the practise, obv.



We can dream though.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

watching th asia cup game against spurs. We need a defensive midfielder quite badly.

With scott parker not playing(hes on the bench) we really lack bite in the midfield and a leader on the pitch.

Boa morte looks like he has either twsited his kneww or done his cruciate ligament. Not a position we are short of players though.


dave


----------



## linerider (Jul 29, 2009)

The BBC is saying that LBM will be out for 6 months.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Arse, and 1-0 down as well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 29, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Arse, and 1-0 down as well.



Spurs will be thinking top four now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## xes (Jul 29, 2009)

top 4 of the Asia cup


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

So, we've got about 2 weeks to sign a proper striker and a midfielder over 6ft tall


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

Kovac and Ashton would fit the bill.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, and King Arthur would make a good Mayor of London...


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

I assume you lot are watching a stream?  How did Jimenez get on?  Has Gabbidon got a run-out?


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, and King Arthur would make a good Mayor of London...



Aren't we in for Kovac on a permanent deal, or did I dream it?

Ashton will rise from the ashes.  Possibly just to pull a hamstring.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I had a stream, didn't even notice jiminez.  Defence looked ok but we just had no bite at all.

If we are getting kovac that would be something.  

I doubt if ashton will ever play on a regular basis again


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh well, 1-0 loss against future champions of Europe.  Mustn't grumble.

Had to be Defoe though, didn't it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't see the first 60 mins cause i had to go somewhere, but damn that was played at such a slow pace.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

wouldn't be pre season without a serious injury.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello chaps! Pleasant start to your day?


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> wouldn't be pre season without a serious injury.



I had a horrible, horrible feeling of guilt when I actually said "it's only Boa Morte" out loud.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> wouldn't be pre season without a serious injury.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 29, 2009)

Feicin' injury list growing, here we go again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Main thing is that we are laying down the foundations of a successful thread year.  Well ahead of the Toon and Spuds already.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

linerider said:


> The BBC is saying that LBM will be out for 6 months.



theres no way they can know that yet. It wont have even been diagnosed.

We were shite, spurs had much better running and were physically a lot stonger then us(with the exception of collins). If they had remembered how to shoot they would have scored 4.

Jiminez has a lovely first touch and seems like he wants to pick out players. I look foward to seeing more of him. 

I just hope our coaching staff know what they are doing and we will be up to speed in 3 weeks time and they just don't want the players to peak too soon.

Rob green wont be a happy bunny after that goal he will hiding in the corner in shame!

Oh well, not importent, don't really care, glad no one importent got injured(on account of us having a lot of players who can play on the left all of a sudden) and thats about it really.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Hello chaps! Pleasant start to your day?



yeah not bad, nice run out.  you?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

tickety boo, thang yew. 

I'm quite liking the blend of genuine yoof prospects and experience in our first team squad. And I think the balance of the squad will probably be about right by the end of the window - and that's rare indeed. More optimistic than I've been for a few years.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> More optimistic than I've been for a few years.




top 4?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Libertad said:


> Feicin' injury list growing, here we go again.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> top 4?



no no he said MORE optimistic then past few years!

Blates win the title and the fa cup.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

Libertad said:


> Feicin' injury list growing, here we go again.



we have precisly three people out injured. THREE.(oh 4 actually 4!)

Ashton, whos probabley off anyway.

Behrami who will be back by the end of auguest

Boa morte who i can't give two squirts of piss about.

And Terry Dixon, who is almosy back to fitness.

Go away with your injury crisis looming stuff befiore you make rd cry.

Oh too late.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> no no he said MORE optimistic then past few years!
> 
> Blates win the title and the fa cup.



oh right.  it's just I remember them being all optimistic last year when they signed bentley, modric and that barcelona wonderkid. 

MORE optimistic.  Cool.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

im wrong never mind.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Go away with your injury crisis looming stuff befiore you make rd cry.
> 
> 
> 
> dave



Easy tiger, the worry about pre-season injury woes and the general lowering of expectations is both traditional, healthy and justified by experience in our house. 

I still think we'll finish top five.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh god! i have even more problems with that statement then your injury crisis sillyness.


dave


----------



## Libertad (Jul 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Oh god! i have even more problems with that statement then your injury crisis sillyness.
> 
> 
> dave



Good 

 Now try suffering in silence and give us all a rest from your misspelt illiteracies.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah like thats going to happen.

You seriously think we are the 5th best team in the league, or indeed better then that? On what basis?

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> top 4?


Martin O'Neill is saying it's a top 5 now, inc. Man City.

I really think we're in for a good season. But what's a 'good' season worth now with those five, plus  Villa and Everton . . . . maybe any kind of European football means a good season now.

Glad to see you've got your annual injury crisis excuse sorted early.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't say that we are the fifth best team in the league, I said that I thought we will finish in the top five.

Different thing, once again this observation is based on experience.

Watched a lot of football over the years have you?


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Martin O'Neill is saying it's a top 5 now, inc. Man City.
> 
> I really think we're in for a good season. But what's a 'good' season worth now with those five, plus  Villa and Everton . . . . maybe any kind of European football means a good season now.
> 
> Glad to see you've got your annual injury crisis excuse sorted early.



FWIW I think there's 5 at the top.

Then Villa, Everton and yourselves.

And then the rest, which includes us.  Sunderland seem to be spending a bit as well... and did I really see that Hull were willing to pay £14million for bent?  What IS the world coming to?


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Glad to see you've got your annual injury crisis excuse sorted early.



A hangover from the days of bungpuss, AKA Mr barebones.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

Libertad said:


> I didn't say that we are the fifth best team in the league, I said that I thought we will finish in the top five.
> 
> Different thing, once again this observation is based on experience.
> 
> Watched a lot of football over the years have you?



errr

Yes i have watched a ridiculous ammount of football over the years. I would venture to guess a lot more then you and indeed most other people(mainly televised though)

Bottom line is top 4 will will remain about the same(unless city do something amazing) and then will comes man city, villa, everton(not in order) and then people like spurs and us. Our par for the next season is 9th. If we finish higher then that we have done well, much lower then that and we start doing badly.

To think we will finish 5th or above is delusional bollocks and should be reserved for spurs fans only(although london calling is actually talking sense above!). Especially as we have made no really importent signings as of yet.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> FWIW I think there's 5 at the top.
> 
> Then Villa, Everton and yourselves.
> 
> And then the rest, which includes us.  Sunderland seem to be spending a bit as well... and did I really see that Hull were willing to pay £14million for bent?  What IS the world coming to?



I'd put man city in the chasing pack at this point in time, be interesting to see if it works or implodes.  

We're mid-table, outside chance of Europe as - let's be honest - there are a lot of very poor teams in the league so getting in with a shout of 7th is achievable.  Too little experience or depth for anything else, but saying that villa's squad looks a little bit shallow to me.  If they lose Young or Petrov in particular I can see them struggling.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah man city have the squad and resources to make it a genuine top 5 but untill they put it together on the pitch they are still part of the chasers.

Agree about villa as well. I am suprised, but they will have problems staying where they are unless they make a few key signings in defence and midfield.





dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, yes and no. 

Come January if Everton and Villa are still in Europe they will suffer, Citeh and Tottenham aren't. It's fookin hard playing big matches every 3-4 days, some across Europe. Honestly, untill you've seen it, you underestimate the burden. And neither have the squad.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

club are confriming that lbm has done his acl and is not expected back till 2010. Although they wont know untill swelling has gone down.

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1737280,00.html

dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

we've signed some swiss 19 year old left back.

Fabio Deprela.

That's lovely and everything but we need some grown ups.  Surely.


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> we've signed some swiss 19 year old left back.
> 
> Fabio Deprela.
> 
> That's lovely and everything but we need some grown ups.  Surely.



I've no problem with youngsters coming in as cover, it's when they need to go straight in that I worry - c.f. our new CF.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Martin O'Neill is saying it's a top 5 now, inc. Man City.
> 
> I really think we're in for a good season. But what's a 'good' season worth now with those five, plus  Villa and Everton . . . . maybe any kind of European football means a good season now.
> 
> Glad to see you've got your annual injury crisis excuse sorted early.



I tried to goad my Spurs mate into a convenient early jinxing by saying 'top 4 this season then?' and he replied with 'nah, your squad's a bit thin for that mate, but you could make the uefa'...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> Come January if Everton and Villa are still in Europe they will suffer, Citeh and Tottenham aren't. It's fookin hard playing big matches every 3-4 days, some across Europe. Honestly, untill you've seen it, you underestimate the burden. And neither have the squad.



Casting rivalries aside for a sec, I seriously think the top 4 is wide open this year.  Liverpool are certs for the title IMO, and Man u 2nd, but I honestly think that Arsenal have fallen well behind those two and maybe even Chelsea.  We could see TWO teams break into the top four, maybe everton and satay.

My spuds mate reckons the same thing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Libertad said:


> Easy tiger, the worry about pre-season injury woes and the general lowering of expectations is both traditional, healthy and justified by experience in our house.
> 
> I still think we'll finish top five.



Woah, I was predicting outsiders for top six earlier in the thread, but top five is pushing it a mite.


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> Come January if Everton and Villa are still in Europe they will suffer, Citeh and Tottenham aren't. It's fookin hard playing big matches every 3-4 days, some across Europe. Honestly, untill you've seen it, you underestimate the burden. And neither have the squad.



Don't belive bungpuss' whinges, most players would turn up on one leg to play late-competition European games.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Casting rivalries aside for a sec, I seriously think the top 4 is wide open this year.  Liverpool are certs for the title IMO, and Man u 2nd, but I honestly think that Arsenal have fallen well behind those two and maybe even Chelsea.  We could see TWO teams break into the top four, maybe everton and satay.
> 
> My spuds mate reckons the same thing.


I thought it might be a top three until Citeh actually spent the cash, maybe even a top two.

Agree about the Goons, in terms of CL qualification I do wonder if they are in trouble - they still look good going forward (good options), so maybe it depends on the defence again and injuries to Fabregas.

But yep, definitely there's the potential for a more open season than for a long time.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> Don't belive bungpuss' whinges, most players would turn up on one leg to play late-competition European games.


I don't rely on Rednapp for my views and he hasn't really said much about Europe to my knowledge. We've just had 4 or so years of playing in 4 tournaments through to Feb/March - 58-60 games seasons.

It's a different world in terms of depth of squad, injuries, suspensions and the pace and rhythm of the whole club. Hugely misunderstood by most fans, imo. Tottenham fans included.


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I don't rely on Rednapp for my views and he hasn't really said much about Europe to my knowledge. We've just had 4 or so years of playing in 4 tournaments through to Feb/March - 58-60 games seasons.
> 
> It's a different world in terms of depth of squad, injuries, suspensions and the pace and rhythm of the whole club. Hugely misunderstood by most fans, imo. Tottenham fans included.



He has said a fair bit - including essentially junking a European campaign - which seemed odd as it would have been the one arena where they could play with no pressure and thus play themselves back into some sort of form.  Injuries were not the problem, a Ramos hangover was.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

Of course the circs of last season were quite diffferent. No club approaches Europe in that way in a normal season, no manger would be allowed to. You seem pre-occupied with Rednapp when we've had a long time prior to Rednapp to understand the implications of a 58 game season.


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Of course the circs of last season were quite diffferent. No club approaches Europe in that way in a normal season, no manger would be allowed to. You seem pre-occupied with Rednapp when we've had a long time prior to Rednapp to understand the implications of a 58 game season.



Has he though?

A few games with Pompey and an inter-two-bob with us.  

I thought he'd be dying to give it a go.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

Got no problem with a very young left back coming in we have illunga as our main lef back after all.

Spector can play there quite effectively as well.

Tommers where you getting that from i know we are after him and possibly in talks but can't find any confirmation of it anywhere.




			
				hatemail said:
			
		

> West Ham have offered their clearest indication yet that Dean Ashton is on his way out after Junior Stanislas adopted the club's No 9 shirt.






			
				official site said:
			
		

> The likes of Junior Stanislas - wearing No9 as part of the Premier League rules on China squad numbers going from 1-24 - and Savio will also add to the attacking options.



God i hate journos. Make shit up as the go along without even the vaguest checking of facts.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2009)

Was I hallucinating or did I really see kieron dyer playing football today?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

you did! shocking isn't it.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2009)

£70,000 a week 

There's being done up, and there's being done right up . . .


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah that figure is complete bollocks.

dean ashton was(not sure if that was before bellemy & tevez signed hence was)
 the highest paid player at our club on around 45-50k

lucas neil was also not on 90k or whatever bollocks was being said.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Tommers where you getting that from i know we are after him and possibly in talks but can't find any confirmation of it anywhere.



Grasshoppers site.

http://www.gcz.ch/nc/news/gc-news/news-detail/article/daprela-wechselt-in-premier-league/323.html

Says he's joining on Aug 1st.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that we didn't have the normal sponsor on our shirt due to rules banning betting in China?


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Am I right in thinking that we didn't have the normal sponsor on our shirt due to rules banning betting in China?



guess so.  

spurs didn't have mansion either.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh true.

I thought our new kit looked quite good, actually.


----------



## deadringer (Jul 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Am I right in thinking that we didn't have the normal sponsor on our shirt due to rules banning betting in China?




but they are happy with factories churning out tons of meph   the mind boggles!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

deadringer said:


> but they are happy with factories churning out tons of meph   the mind boggles!





I suspect that it's as much a grey area there as here, and as long as China's youth don't latch on to it, it will be unofficially 'allowed'.

The second some PRC party member's son necks a load and dies, it will be banned overnight, of course.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

Thing is though, they are the biggest natural gamblers in the world, seriously, so I'm not surprised that it's technically banned (although you can access Coral etc over there IIRC


----------



## deadringer (Jul 30, 2009)

plenty of black market/illegal book makers then?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

People gamble at home mostly - Mah Jeng etc.  It's very surprising, being at a formal family gathering, and seeing all the blokes sit around playing cards for money and chain smoking.  Imagine that at a Christmas family event in Britain!


----------



## deadringer (Jul 30, 2009)

beats charades!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

I reckon if the general populace had access to gambling like we did they'd all be on the streets begging because of it...


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

More talk of Balotelli, more from our side than his, it must be said.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5461047,00.html

Striker.  Yes please.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2009)

Just to recap, you've signed one player and loaned another?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah bout right, if you count illunga as a premenet signing this season(i do as he was on loan last season) its signed two, loaned one.

Oh and a few youth team players and this 19 year old left back.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jul 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Grasshoppers site.
> 
> http://www.gcz.ch/nc/news/gc-news/news-detail/article/daprela-wechselt-in-premier-league/323.html
> 
> Says he's joining on Aug 1st.



cheers, i can just about work that out!


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Just to recap, you've signed one player and loaned another?



We've got rid of Di Michele which I would think puts us in credit on the striker front.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Fuckety fuckety fuckety fuck, sounds like Cole might have got a ligament injury



We're playing a Chinese team's 2nd team and are still 0-0

I take back all my previous pre-season optimism.


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Fuckety fuckety fuckety fuck, sounds like Cole might have got a ligament injury
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddammit.

Might force fonzie's hand a bit though, and put the knockers on all Ashton sale rumours.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Fuckety fuckety fuckety fuck, sounds like Cole might have got a ligament injury
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh?  he's playing isn't he?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Someone on KUMB said it.



Hopefully they were wrong.


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

I assumed you meant he got it in the game?


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm watching him now.  He seems fine.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 31, 2009)

cole playted the full 90 mins. kumb are chatting shite. He only took a little knock and jumped up straight away.

We were fairly shite didn't really start playing till 65mins or so. Gabbidon played full 90 mins and scored, parker played about 75-80 mins as did dyer.

Ended two nil with hanes(who i quite like the look of) scoring the second with pretty much the last kick of the game.

We should have had at least another goal, but the linesmen got a good 3 offisde descisns wrong(and another 3 that were touch and go tha bastard!) that would have given dyer a one on one with the keeper.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

tommers said:


> Grasshoppers site.
> 
> http://www.gcz.ch/nc/news/gc-news/news-detail/article/daprela-wechselt-in-premier-league/323.html
> 
> Says he's joining on Aug 1st.



Now signed - a 5-year deal.  That's a long time.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5464411,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Jul 31, 2009)

not for an 18 year old! he will be 23 when that contract ends!


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

kained&able said:


> not for an 18 year old! he will be 23 when that contract ends!
> 
> 
> dave



When I was 18, 5 years was, like, _forever_


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2009)

mattie said:


> When I was 18, 5 years was, like, _forever_





that nouble signed on a 5 year contract too.

we're going to be fucking brilliant in 2015.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 31, 2009)

think tomkins and sears signed 5 year contracts last year and all.

Possibly savio as well.

Not sure about stanislas(my new favorite player)

and yeah tommers, top 4 i reckon.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

tommers said:


> that nouble signed on a 5 year contract too.
> 
> we're going to be fucking brilliant in 2015.



By then they may have invented bionic legs for Deano


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 1, 2009)

mattie said:


> By then they may have invented bionic legs for Deano



Yeah, where he'll score stoke into premier league victory.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 2, 2009)

allegedly lucas neil has decided to stay with us now and will be signing tommrow.

can't say im fussed either way, does anyone know if he has been training anywhere for preseason? he is going to be a fair bit behind everyone else if he hasn't and i would perfer it if we didn't have to play fubert ever.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 2, 2009)

Faubert has been looking not half bad you know.  He _may_ be regaining some form....


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah he has looked okay in preseason to be fair and my bordeux support cousins always rave about him, but no.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 3, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Faubert has been looking not half bad you know.  He _may_ be regaining some form....



_re_?


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> _re_?



When he was kid, perhaps?


----------



## mattie (Aug 4, 2009)

The Guardian on about the 'prodigy' who apparently wants to come to us above Chelsea.

I've seen a few highlights of him on ITV's singularly awful Championship highlights, looks a very decent player.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2009/aug/04/chelsea-jonjo-shelvey-charlton-youth

It would fit with our slightly enforced policy of paying buttons for youth.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 4, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> _re_?



The form he had that made him look bloody good until he put on the claret and blue.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 4, 2009)

And hell yeah, we NEED to sign that kid ASAP.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 6, 2009)

few papers are reporting we are about to be taken over.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...6/West-Ham-linked-with-American-takeover.html

you will note the  words are "according to the sun" though.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 7, 2009)

apparently we might be getting luca toni on loan for a season!

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5477540,00.html

that would be fairly cool.

Oh the other bit of news i forgot was that my new favorite player stanislas and sears are in the u21 squad for holland game next week. Tis thier first call ups.

Tomkins is in there as well. Noble is too old now.





dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2009)

The eternal optimist: How many "Apparently . . . " posts do you reckon you put up one here each week?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 7, 2009)

34.6 on average i reckon.

At least i put apperently though rather then saying we will be signing so and so.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The eternal optimist: How many "Apparently . . . " posts do you reckon you put up one here each week?



TBF it's the same with you lot most of the time isn't it?  You sign fairly middlebrow players too...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

I do tend to agree a little though, it does get embarrassing... How long have we been about to sign Gudjohnsen...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 7, 2009)

3/4 years innit now. Preety much the second eggy took over it was a done deal.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong with optimism, it's just so much of this summer stuff is wank literally made up my boys wanting to generate content for thier web sites.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

The worst site of the lot has to be tribal football.  I think that's written by a bunch of drunk monkeys or something.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 7, 2009)

oh yeah i don't take any of it seriously just post it up so the other people dont have to look for it.

I have a job as of wednesday so the volumes will probabley be going down a fair bit as well!

I generally assume sports journos make everything up. Unless i see a direct quote from high up management.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone's given you a job?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah! the fools.



dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2009)

It's . . . a surprise, but congratulations to you!


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

'future in fresh doubt', 'risk of administration'.  Yep, it's all there.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/07/west-ham-united-owners-future


"Scott Duxbury, the club's chief executive, has admitted West Ham's accounts are "a disaster". (Although they cannot be scrutinised since they have not been filed since December 2007 and will be more than a year out of date when finally they are submitted.)

It is clear, however, that if the club continues to be run at a loss without such losses being covered by an owner, West Ham will run a serious risk of being placed into administration by their banking consortiums. "

So, no accounts to look at, but we feel confident saying the club being run at a loss despite sale of high earners and introduction of youth.  Genius, bravo, well done.  A club worth hundreds of millions only if a viable going concern placed into administration.  Excellent, nice work.

This is why we prefer rumours about players, it stops this sort of thing being written.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

...and here's more idle chit-chat about a certain Barcelona player:

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5478698,00.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

Come on, some cunt buy us out!



How come tin pot clubs like wigan and reading get quite decent owners and we, with fucking great fanbase, have to put up with this shite?


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Come on, some cunt buy us out!
> 
> 
> 
> How come tin pot clubs like *wigan* and reading get *quite decent owners* and we, with fucking great fanbase, have to put up with this shite?



Ahem.  Although I know what you mean.


----------



## mattie (Aug 10, 2009)

Citeh after Upson.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/09/manchester-city-matthew-upson-west-ham-united

If I'm honest, every time we get a player into the England team I expect them to leave.

Just not to City.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 10, 2009)

Upson has been a rumoured target of city/arsenal/villa for aggggeees now.

Wouldn't be overly shocked if it happend though, and doubt we would even replace him. We have lots of centre backs and not a lot of money.

I would want at least 15 million for him.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Upson has been a rumoured target of city/arsenal/villa for aggggeees now.
> 
> Wouldn't be overly shocked if it happend though, and doubt we would even replace him. We have lots of centre backs and not a lot of money.
> 
> ...



I've been expecting him to go for a little while now, as he's not getting any younger and has a realistic possibility of starting for clubs vying for CL.

A good few million would ease the pain.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> I've been expecting him to go for a little while now, as he's not getting any younger and has a realistic possibility of starting for clubs vying for CL.
> 
> A good few million would ease the pain.



I'm ashamed to say that I was reading the NOTW on holiday and it said that Hughes was turning his attention from Lescott to Upson and I was pleased.  

Not that I think he'll be easily replaced.. he won't.. but we have absolutely no money and we need to buy a striker.  We have loads of CBs.  None of them are as good as Upson but if Cole gets injured then we are playing a one legged man up front.

I think this season is going to be a bit of struggle.  A couple of injuries and we are fucked.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 10, 2009)

ive been convinced for the enitr summer that villa will buy him.

i would be very sad to see him go, but centre back is the position we can most afford to lose someone in.

Between gabbidon, collins, tomkins, spector, spence and davernport we have enough to make it  fairly painless loss, i guess.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2009)

I would be happy with collins/tomkins or gabbs/tomkins TBH.

A lot happier than i would be playing hines, ashton, dixon or nouble up front all season.  They're our back up, 2 kids who have never played a first team game, a crock and a crock who has never played a first team game.

I'm also really, really, really not convinced by this 4-5-1 thing that Zola seems to want to play.


----------



## mattie (Aug 10, 2009)

I think Zola has his hands firmly tied re. formation, this 'Project' thing is just a mechanism for excusing our lack of cash so he's stuck with what he has or can get on the cheap - wages included.

You missed Dyer of your list of legends.  I reckon we'll get a good 45 minutes out of him this season.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2009)

spartak are reporting that we've signed kovac.

On a permanent deal no less.

We've actually spent some money!


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2009)

oh... and look!

more reassurance from scott and andy!


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> spartak are reporting that we've signed kovac.
> 
> On a permanent deal no less.
> 
> We've actually spent some money!



We seem to have paid relative buttons (under 2 Million) for him, much to my surprise as I thought he'd attract more than that - hopefully saving the pennies for that new striker.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> oh... and look!
> 
> more reassurance from scott and andy!



thats good and yay about kovac. After a shakey first game or two he prooved himself to be very a very able deputy for mr parker.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

Midfiled is looking pretty tidy - Kovac, Parker, Collison, Noble, Behrami, Stanislas, Jiminez, Dyer (in theory), Boa Morte, Faubert, Quashie....

OK, it dips a bit at the end.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

just need a striker and a right back now.

Got a few more kids coming through as well like josh payne who looks competent.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> just need a striker and a right back now.
> 
> Got a few more kids coming through as well like josh payne who looks competent.



I think Payne is off to Brescia on loan.

I wonder if they'll say they signed him for £9 million?


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2009)

mattie said:


> We seem to have paid relative buttons (under 2 Million) for him, much to my surprise as I thought he'd attract more than that - hopefully saving the pennies for that new striker.




Yeah, but ol Duckers said we were only going to get loan signings this summer.  We don't even have buttons.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2009)

So not an apparently, you've signed - as in bought - an actual footballer???


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

we have bought three of them this summer

now go and piss off with your cheating bassong ways!


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So not an apparently, you've signed - as in bought - an actual footballer???



Yes!  That's 2 now!

yay!

oh, 3 actually.  even better.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

3! illunga, swiss kid and kovac.

THREE!

4!!!!! if you want to count neuble who i think we had to pay compenstaion for.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

It's madness.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2009)

Like busses.



kained&able said:


> now go and piss off with your cheating bassong ways!


Very sensible decision by the authorities.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

oh behave. has it actually been confirmed by premiership that he is allowed to play.

shit decsion corrupt league you should be deducted poitns if he plays andif you make europe by 3 points you should be sued for 35 million.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like Gabbs may be captaining Wales.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

ah yes cos the bellend is injured and forgot to inform wales beacuse man city dont have any international players and aren't used to the procedures

blates got drunk and forgot to show up.

Great to see gabbidon back.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

What was the problem with him?  It's been ages.

I've heard all sorts, some psychological problem, something worong with his abdomen, even something utterly bizarre about his jaw and spine (which I appreciate was a joke but it was so unfunny I didn't recognise it as such).

Hope he's over whatever it was.  

Two international centre-halves.  Nice.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 11, 2009)

3 international centre halves. Collins as well innit!

As far as i know gabbidon had abdominal problmes, just a really weird and complicated one that i've never heard many deatalis about.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 3! illunga, swiss kid and kovac.
> 
> THREE!
> 
> 4!!!!! if you want to count neuble who i think we had to pay compenstaion for.



I forgot about ilunga.

It's 4.

FOUR!!!


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

Top 4 now, surely.


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

Lucas Neill dragging his feet.  Sorry champ, no more money in the kitty for you.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,14018_5484886,00.html


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

Reports of Zola's comments about Savio and Deano:

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124326

I asume by unfit they don't mean part of his leg is missing, more that he needs to get no the treadmill.

eta:  Plenty of rumours going around about Zola's distinct displeasure at Deano not being the sharpest coming into pre-season.


----------



## tommers (Aug 12, 2009)

millwall in the carling cup!

love it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 13, 2009)

It's been a while, and we're no doubt going to lose embarrassingly.


----------



## mattie (Aug 13, 2009)

How paupers buy players (from F365):

11.09: On Tuesday West Ham were favourites to sign Marouane Chamakh, yesterday it was Fulham and now today it's West Ham again, according to L'Equipe. Their advantage? A 50% sell-on clause for Bordeaux. That could mean the French club will accept just £5m for the player set to leave for nothing next summer.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> How paupers buy players (from F365):
> 
> 11.09: On Tuesday West Ham were favourites to sign Marouane Chamakh, yesterday it was Fulham and now today it's West Ham again, according to L'Equipe. Their advantage? A 50% sell-on clause for Bordeaux. That could mean the French club will accept just £5m for the player set to leave for nothing next summer.



Interesting.  F365 tend to be a bit more reliable than some of the other sites out there.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> millwall in the carling cup!
> 
> love it.





the police presumably don't


----------



## mattie (Aug 14, 2009)

This made my morning (the Beeb quoting the currant bun):

"Birmingham owners David Gold and David Sullivan may try to buy West Ham if they sell Birmingham to Carson Yeung."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 14, 2009)

mattie said:


> This made my morning (the Beeb quoting the currant bun):
> 
> "Birmingham owners David Gold and David Sullivan may try to buy West Ham if they sell Birmingham to Carson Yeung."


----------



## mattie (Aug 14, 2009)

So, thoughts for first game? 

Away at Wolves, whom I know very little about.

Always worries me, getting newly-promoted sides straight away, especially at their place.  This might be quite a tricky match.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah.  I think it might be a tonking


----------



## kained&able (Aug 14, 2009)

i fucking hate wolves. we must win and win hard.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i fucking hate wolves. we must win and win hard.
> 
> 
> dave



Is there history there Dave?

Or is this a 'Kevin Doyle moment'?

Either way, yes, win hard.  I like that phrase, and all it signifies.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2009)

More of a Mrs Doyle moment.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 14, 2009)

best mate is walsall fan, i have inherited the beef.

I do fucking hate kevin doyle as well ythough bastard always scores against us.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 14, 2009)

whats everyones thought of the line up for tommrow?

personally i would go with.

Green

Fubert(dear god)
illunga
collins
upson

Parker

Noble
Collison

Dyer
Jiminez

Cole

If that makes sense.



dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> whats everyones thought of the line up for tommrow?
> 
> personally i would go with.
> 
> ...




Just to confirm, Behrami not yet fit?  And Dyer is?

I hope Faubert can get his finger out, not sure I relish a season of Spector at RB (although he does give it his best shot)

Subs?  Stanislas, Kovac, Tomkins, who else?  A striker, new lad from Chelski?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 14, 2009)

not sure if kovac will be legible to play. He completed his move officially today so im not sure whats going on with international clearenece.

Behrami is about two weeks away. Dyer is fit or at least was a week ago and i have heard nothing since.

subs will be:

Kurucz(gk), tomkins, spector, stanislas, savio, gabiddon, neuble. I reckon althought thjeres clearly one more defender in there then there should be.

Zavon Hines might make the bench instead of gabbidon i guess. He has looked promising during preseason.

Also Josh payne might be in there as well thinking about it. I'm not quite sure where neuble features in the first team yet.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 14, 2009)

kained&able said:


> not sure if kovac will be legible to play.



Depends how clearly the printing's come out on his club-issue shirt.


----------



## mattie (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, those accents can be tricky!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2009)

It's the blind leading the blind in here!


----------



## mattie (Aug 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's the blind leading the blind in here!



..and commented upon by the deluded.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 14, 2009)

I make Lawro's prediction about right but I couldn't help but notice the ridiculous statement he makes about McCarthy's managerial ability



> Wolves v West Ham
> 
> I think Wolves will be OK this season, they must focus on getting results at home against some of the lesser teams.
> 
> ...





Is this the same guy who took sunderland down twice?


----------



## mattie (Aug 14, 2009)

We're golden on saturday then.

eta:  To be fair to McCarthy, he took over a failing Sunderland team and went through relagation but quickly won them promotion, and it's difficult to keep promoted teams up (although I think he was sacked before the end of the second relegation season?)  Also, the spat with Keane was more about the Irish FA's priorities (cheap hotels and poor facilities for players whilst directors went first-class etc).


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2009)

sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/69850

good stream.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 15, 2009)

Is Dyer in starting line-up?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep, he started. How about a sweep on how long he lasts?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

1-0 ht


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2009)

playing fairly well so far i reckon.

Midfield are doing a good job getting foward and it was a lovely goal by noble.

jiminez is being a bit quite and fubert is threatening to be caught out defesnively(but is playing really well going foward) would like to see us get another goalo quickly as wolves heads don't look like they are going to drop and they have been a bit unlucky not to make a a better chance.

London calling. Longer then king and woodgate is my estimate.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

Bugger, Ilunga's off injured


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

2-0 Cole!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> 2-0 Cole!



was it not Upson, it better be fucking Upson he's in my Fantasy team!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

You're quite right, it was Upson


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

now you fucks better keep a clean sheet!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

You got Green in goal?

Ah, Upson!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

no i have Cech in goal, I assumned Chelsea would walk Hull but they were shit, annoying too because I could have had Sorensen in nets instead.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2009)

Dyer subbed after 72 mins. Pretty good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 15, 2009)

Upson injured already? Knew it was pointless picking him for my team.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

Upson?   No Ilunga went off after a clash of heads.

TBH Matty has lost his sicknote rep after coming to us


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Upson injured already? Knew it was pointless picking him for my team.



funny guy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Upson?   No Ilunga went off after a clash of heads.
> 
> TBH Matty has lost his sicknote rep after coming to us



Ah, must've misread. No worries, ireland just scored, he's in my team also.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

Nouble on.  For ten seconds.

:hmm;


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2009)

decent enough performence. Green made it a lot more comfortable then it otherwise could have been though.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

It sounds like it was distinctly uncomfortable at times, and we basically did to them what other teams so often do to us...


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2009)

I watched the 2nd half... green made a few very good saves but collison had a gilt edged chance to score.  Wolves played well and to come away with a 2-0 win.. well, you can't complain really.  Great result.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

Is it me, or have we got a bit better at these sorts of away fixtures than we used to be?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

Highlights


----------



## linerider (Aug 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> was it not Upson, it better be fucking Upson he's in my Fantasy team!


I've got him as well . and i have to admit i have d bent(yes he's a cunt,but he scored)


----------



## kained&able (Aug 17, 2009)

Sun and mail are making up stories that we are selling james collins to stoke for 5 million. lol.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

FFS


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

5m would be a pitifully low amount for a player like Collins, one of the most underrated players in the Prem IMO


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2009)

collins out and a striker in?  yes please.  I love him like a ginger brother but we need a striker.  or two.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

But I do think people tend to underappreciate him.  Didn't our good run last season which pulled us away from trouble very much coincide with his return?  I know Cole's form was also attributable but I'm sure he was responsible for a huge defensive improvement.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2009)

Really looking forward to Sunday now boys, both teams started well.

I might have a ticket, any of you lot going?


----------



## mattie (Aug 17, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Really looking forward to Sunday now boys, both teams started well.
> 
> I might have a ticket, any of you lot going?



To be honest, not sure I could bear it!

Enjoy it, I reckon there will be more than a few goals.  I also have a nasty feeling for which end they'll be going in at.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

There's a match on on Sunday? 

I'm mostly thinking about next Tuesday...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

Noble on Talkshite right now.  Sounds fucking old for his age


----------



## mattie (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it Paul Goddard or Geoff Pike he reminds me of?


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2009)

what's he saying?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

Nothing too revolutionary.  Seems to see 6th/7th as the sort of top goal for this season...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't seem too downbeat though, which is nice considernig what the Mirror keep saying


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Nothing too revolutionary.  Seems to see 6th/7th as the sort of top goal for this season...



we'll be lucky.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

Well he said 'sixth/seventh would be fantastic'.

I don't think it's totally unattainable...


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well he said 'sixth/seventh would be fantastic'.
> 
> I don't think it's totally unattainable...




nah, not totally but things would have to go pretty well.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

I think that if we keep everyone and they all stay fit etc and we get a striker or two before the transfer window seventh is well within the realms of possibility.  The Big Snore, Satay and Spuds have 1-6 sewn up, but I don't see anything below them which really terrifies me.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I think that if we keep everyone and they all stay fit etc and we get a striker or two before the transfer window seventh is well within the realms of possibility.  The Big Snore, Satay and Spuds have 1-6 sewn up, but I don't see anything below them which really terrifies me.



Well yeah, that's what I meant by "everything going pretty well".  That's a lot of "ifs". 

And what about everton and villa?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think Villa look anything to be scared of at all.  Or everton.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 18, 2009)

good news! Davernport might be fucking off to forest.

with quotes from forest manager!

Oh and i have it on good authority that we are signing julio baptista and gudjohnson today.

Oh and jordon spece has gone to the scunts for a month.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 18, 2009)

Forest 'weighing him up'.  Around 5 stone wringing wet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Oh and i have it on good authority that we are signing julio baptista and gudjohnson today.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 18, 2009)

apparently collins is going to go for about 3million with fee possibly rising to 5million based on appearence/stoke staying in the prem.

& he will be third choice up there.

mmmmmmmmm chinny reckon!

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

the rumour is that we are selling him to sign a French player whose name I can't even remember but who might be quite good.  Apparently we bid 5m already for him but it wasn't enough and we're flogging Collins to fund it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

Marouane Chamakh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

Meant to be quite good


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, the Arse were genuinely going in for him, so he can't be _that_ shabby.


----------



## mattie (Aug 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> apparently collins is going to go for about 3million with fee possibly rising to 5million based on appearence/stoke staying in the prem.
> 
> & he will be third choice up there.
> 
> ...



Beeb reporting it.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/stoke_city/8207905.stm


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2009)

godspeed you ginger colossus.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont belive it and wont untill i have seen on the official site that he has gone.

seems a ludicrously small ammount, although we can get rid of at least two centre backs(one being davernport) quite comfortably.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm hoping this means we won't sell Upson now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

Nucking futs amount of money.  He's a quality player


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Sun and mail are making up stories that we are selling james collins to stoke for 5 million. lol.


Not quite in your top 10 but good for early season.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

mirror said:
			
		

> Stoke City boss Tony Pulis is reeling after missing out on West Ham centre half James Collins - who walked out on talks over personal terms yesterday.
> 
> Welsh international Collins was at the Britannia Stadium after a £5 million fee was agreed but he could not sort out a wage deal and left the Potteries without signing.
> 
> ...



on one else is reporting that yet.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2009)

Saw that last night.

More sadly, apparently the 'Deano will never play again' rumours have resurfaced and the basic fact is, all the cartilage in his ankle is gone.


It's pretty tragic, really


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2009)

Mind you, surely Stoke must have been told about that? yet they seemed keen to sign him


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

i dont see why that chamkah bloke would come to us.

He gets play champions league football with french champions bordeux and his contract runs out end of the season with some big clubs apparently monitoring him, including arsenal.

Unless he is very good mates with fubert or something. Also i notice he is amorocco international and theres the african nations in Jan. Can we afford to have a striker fuck off for three weeks?


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

sky sports is reporting that villa have lodged a 12 million bid for upson.


There is no way we can afford to lose both of em.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2009)

Cock that. 

I think we have it in our squad to finish just as high as Viller this year.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

they are certainly the most in danger of slipping out of the top 7 at the minute.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breves2009/20090820_080315_nouvelle-offre-pour-chamakh.html

Sounds like it's getting closer from that tbh


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

8m euros + 25% sell on?

and zigic to go to bordeaux....

that's a lot of dosh, specially as he has pretty much stated he wants to move on ASAP.  Ah well, I expect to see him with a scarf on the OS with a story telling us how he used to stand on the chicken run... cos it's either that or we get DDM back.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

So here's the deal (same as offered to Liverpool), would you take 1 point now or would you roll the dice - got to roll the dice if you're at home, haven't you?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd take a point for sure, you lot look, and I hate to say it, like genuine contenders this season.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

I wouldn't go that far but I liked it that Hansen became one of the deluded on MotD last night.

Gary: Top 4?
Hansen: Definitley


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

whats the 20% fnumber they are on about in that l'equipe article my french isn't quite good enough.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> whats the 20% fnumber they are on about in that l'equipe article my french isn't quite good enough.
> 
> dave



I think it's 20% more than our valuation.

Actually, according to a translation it's the original 20% sell on clause.  They want 25.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So here's the deal (same as offered to Liverpool), would you take 1 point now or would you roll the dice - got to roll the dice if you're at home, haven't you?




i don't think we ever beaten a redknapp managed team still!

so i'd take a draw. Unless Bale is fit in which case i will get a hottie to blow on the dice and pray for 7.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> I think it's 20% more than our valuation.
> 
> Actually, according to a translation it's the original 20% sell on clause.  They want 25.



yeah your right.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah your right.
> 
> 
> dave




which one?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

swear that changed umm 20% more then we have offered thus far.

i think.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't go that far but I liked it that Hansen became one of the deluded on MotD last night.
> 
> Gary: Top 4?
> Hansen: Definitley



Outsiders for the title IMO, certs for the CL...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

you know you complain i laugh at you quite a bit mr walrus, its beacuse you decide things with certainty after two games!

A game against hull and a game against liverpool does not a season make.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you know you complain i laugh at you quite a bit mr walrus, its beacuse you decide things with certainty after two games!
> 
> A game against hull and a game against liverpool does not a season make.
> 
> ...




I'm with dave.  They've peaked too early.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

even if spurs were top at xmas i had happily put money on them missing the champions league spot by one point onthe last day of the season.

Its traditional.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> even if spurs were top at xmas i had happily put money on them missing the champions league spot by one point onthe last day of the season.
> 
> Its traditional.
> 
> ...




And funny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

No! It's their year!


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> No! It's their year!



Ahhhhhh, right, I getcha.  Yep, nailed on.  Can't see it going any other way myself.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor old West Ham, nothing to discuss but Tottenham again.


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Poor old West Ham, nothing to discuss but Tottenham again.



Eh?  We were happily chatting about Chamakh until LC came along!  

And yeah, those rolleyes are right at you chief.  I am rolling my eyes.  At you.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

Do we consider 12 Million for a 30-year-old centre half with international experience to be good money, or are we looking at it through sky-blue-tinted glasses?

I'm torn.  It's a decent wedge, but Upson is a key player for us.  Collins not quite.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> Eh?  We were happily chatting about Chamakh until LC came along!



Fair point. 



tommers said:


> And yeah, those rolleyes are right at you chief.  I am rolling my eyes.  At you.



Rolling eyes always make me think of coming up on an E!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, sort yourself out Chief!


Have I mentioned our new ground, at all?


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Yeah, sort yourself out Chief!
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned our new ground, at all?



The one with advertising on the roof that can be seen only from outer space?  

It's genius.  Advertising through google maps.  Complete genius.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

'naming rights' init. £100m the Goons got for it - including having it on their shirts but without having it on the roof!

Can't abide that level of corproate sponsorship personally.


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Do we consider 12 Million for a 30-year-old centre half with international experience to be good money, or are we looking at it through sky-blue-tinted glasses?
> 
> I'm torn.  It's a decent wedge, but Upson is a key player for us.  Collins not quite.




I'm like the Imbruglia.

We need some money to buy a striker(s) but Upson is our main defender and what kind of message does that send out?  But then, he is 30.. and he probably isn't going to get the same contract in 2 years time (I think that's when it runs out.)


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

15 million and i would be happy i reckon.

12 seems just a tiny bit low for a defender of his calibre. I think i would perfer 15 million for upson leaving then an initial 3 for collins.

Would reley on gabbidon staying fit to make it work though which isn't ideal.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 15 million and i would be happy i reckon.
> 
> 12 seems just a tiny bit low for a defender of his calibre. I think i would perfer 15 million for upson leaving then an initial 3 for collins.
> 
> Would reley on gabbidon staying fit to make it work though which isn't ideal.



Tomkins dave.  it's all about the Tomkins.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

oh yeah it is but asking him to start every game at 20 is a bit much so gabbidon needs to be fit willing and able.

Allegedly villa are in for the big ginge as well now.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Do we consider 12 Million for a 30-year-old centre half with international experience to be good money, or are we looking at it through sky-blue-tinted glasses?
> 
> I'm torn.  It's a decent wedge, but Upson is a key player for us.  Collins not quite.



I'd say Collins is just as key... I think he's underrated.  For instance, last November, we were shocking, and then Collins came back, and that 'just happened' to coincide with a huge boost in form.  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> Tomkins dave.  it's all about the Tomkins.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 21, 2009)

today we are mostly signing  Alessandro Diamanti from Livorno.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2009)

Today we are mostly trying to sign absolutely anybody.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2009)

12.30 kick off on ESPN then. Worse ways of starting a Sunday.

I see Lawro thinks you'll get a point. Tottenham are almost 6/4 on Betfair. A very fair price imo.


----------



## mattie (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder who we're selling today.


----------



## mattie (Aug 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 12.30 kick off on ESPN then. Worse ways of starting a Sunday.
> 
> I see Lawro thinks you'll get a point. Tottenham are almost 6/4 on Betfair. A very fair price imo.



Early kick-off, the buggers.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 12.30 kick off on ESPN then. Worse ways of starting a Sunday.
> 
> I see Lawro thinks you'll get a point. Tottenham are almost 6/4 on Betfair. A very fair price imo.



If Lawro thinks it's gonna be be a draw, one of us is due a tonking.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2009)

Innit


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 12.30 kick off on ESPN then. Worse ways of starting a Sunday.
> 
> I see Lawro thinks you'll get a point. Tottenham are almost 6/4 on Betfair. A very fair price imo.



Ilunga's out with a fractured jaw.... Lennon against Spector playing LB doesn't fill me with joy.

Should be a good game though.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 12.30 kick off on ESPN then. Worse ways of starting a Sunday.
> 
> I see Lawro thinks you'll get a point. Tottenham are almost 6/4 on Betfair. A very fair price imo.



has it been moved from 1.30 then?


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2009)

deadringer said:


> has it been moved from 1.30 then?




I imagine that's when the coverage starts.

You can watch an hour of bungpuss twitching and tapping people up.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh ok, 1.30 is it; of course, they'll need an hour to show all our good stuff so far this season.


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5506003,00.html

First signs of any distance between zola and the board...



> "I know the club is working and trying to make the team better but we are short.
> 
> "I haven't threatened the club that I would leave. It is not true.
> 
> "We're not really under pressure to sell players. Not for the moment. As far as I know, we are trying to reinforce the team.



Or am I just being paranoid? 

Still he more than makes up for it later...



> "To make it clear I wouldn't even change my team with Real Madrid or Barcelona - maybe! I like my players and I trust them.
> 
> "They are improving, working hard and doing everything to be successful. I admire these qualities in players."



Gotta love him.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2009)

Football Focus is at the home of football.

Some fat bastard with alarming facial hair wandering about the place.   At least it isn't Russell Brand.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

,


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 22, 2009)

Calemport - what are the odds he had this done for the attention?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

doubt it, no signing on bonus for the new club now.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

No new club now.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

thats what i meant.

also meant to call bluey naughty and cynical.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

reports saying ashton is going to retire


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> reports saying ashton is going to retire



yeah, was just going to post that.  sad if true, especially for him.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

It's very sad but from a practical - and the club's - pov you want a retirement on medical advice in order to claim the insurance.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Terrible news about Calum Davenport, what a shame 


Got tickets for Millwall Tuesday


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's very sad but from a practical - and the club's - pov you want a retirement on medical advice in order to claim the insurance.




true... I'm a bit worried about how much insurance we have on him.  I can imagine the premiums on dean ashton (it's in his contract that he is the club's highest paid player) would be absolutely astronomical.

He was on fire before that little bastard shattered his ankle.


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Terrible news about Calum Davenport, what a shame
> 
> 
> Got tickets for Millwall Tuesday



  which stand?  got your tool?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Normally he'd be fully insured, no one in their right mind has £7m investments uninsured.


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Normally he'd be fully insured, no one in their right mind has £7m investments uninsured.




I hope so.  If you were the insurance company though... "we want to know how much to insure a £7million investment and their wages of £50k a week for the next five years.  Oh, he's had extensive ankle surgery and has been out injured for the past 3 years."

"OK.  That will be £50k a week."

"ah."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Normally he'd be fully insured, no one in their right mind has £7m investments uninsured.



Yes, but this is West Ham we're talking about.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Schteve McLaren managed to fuck what could have been a great English striker


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm fucking gutted in so many ways


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

THINK on the DocMartens stand.

I'm not even an Iron, I'm a gooner 

Upton Park is so much closer though, so I've been to more WH games then Arsenal =\  I dunno why I don't support WH really.


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> THINK on the DocMartens stand.
> 
> I'm not even an Iron, I'm a gooner
> 
> Upton Park is so much closer though, so I've been to more WH games then Arsenal =\  I dunno why I don't support WH really.



I went to Arsenal last season.  It's very shiny.  Upton Park isn't.  Deep down you probably prefer us.  I'd give in to your urges if I were you.

Still, fair play for going to the millwall match.  It'll be a great atmosphere.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Hehe, I love Arsenal though 

Although I'm considering getting a west ham season ticket next year with my mate cos I wouldn't mind going if it ain't too expensive, and he wants someone to go with.  It doesn't make much sense does it haha.

I remember my first WH game was Charlton (0-0) the game weren't bad, but I fucking loved singing bubbles 

Looking forward to Tuesday, the atmosphere is gona be immense!  The reason I wanted to go.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Daniel.x3h - you're a proper win double, you are.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Whats that?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> THINK on the DocMartens stand.
> 
> I'm not even an Iron, I'm a gooner
> 
> Upton Park is so much closer though, so I've been to more WH games then Arsenal =\  I dunno why I don't support WH really.



Convert before it's too late.


----------



## xes (Aug 23, 2009)

Jesus fucking H. Intervention needed!! 

It's like a fucking cult. Daniel, run, run away from the evil of Upton Park. They're under a cursed spell.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha


----------



## xes (Aug 23, 2009)

And I'm a fucking Yiddo!! I should be pleased that the scum would be a supporter light. But I wouldn't wish being a hammer on anybody


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

xes said:


> And I'm a fucking Yiddo!! I should be pleased that the scum would be a supporter light. But I wouldn't wish being a hammer on anybody


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

You shall pay for this outrage.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

It is of course all my fault. The whole lot of it.  If I hadn't randomly just decided to start supporting West Ham in 1999 for no reason whatsoever, we'd probably be Commanders in Chief of the Entire Universe. 

It's like, I moved to Newcastle and they got relegated.  Now I might be going to Portsmouth to study.  If they get relegated too Balbi will have my guts for garters.


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

if it helps make up your mind Dan..

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...n-is-outed-as-a-west-ham-fan-115875-21616735/


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

what people syaing for today then? I take it by the lack of talk everyone is fairly pesimistic?

Team is.

Green
faubert
collins
upson
spector
noble
parker
collison
jimmy
cole
stanislas(my new favorite player)

Think it will be a tight game and either 1-1 or 2-1 to spurs.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

We're going to get cunted


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> if it helps make up your mind Dan..
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...n-is-outed-as-a-west-ham-fan-115875-21616735/



no way obama and the queen!

spurs team:

Cudicini; Corluka, King, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto, Lennon, Huddlestone, Palacios, Modric; Keane, Defoe

dave


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I got the match on now, lets see if they can impress.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> We're going to get cunted



stop being arrogant.  you bloody pom!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

That bloke with the white hat looked like someone I know


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Eyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeee oooooooorrrrrrrnnnnnnnnsssssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> no way obama and the queen!
> 
> spurs team:
> 
> ...



Obama's not really a fan, he just mentioned that some relatives in London or something supported them...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

good game so far, either team could have scored. Stanislas is starting to realise he has the beating of choruluka.

Spector is going to have to try and hold off lennon though who is looking good.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah lots of chances both ends, we've held our own.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Dear oh dear, where's the atmosphere?

Our defence isn't tuned in at all - it's not as if there's a proper attack to dominate but they're not doing it. Presume Harry will hit the reset at h/t and sort this nonsense out.


----------



## xes (Aug 23, 2009)

good goal, you bastards.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Fucking great goal!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Argh!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

What a muppet!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

BBC Live Text



> Well, he won't score from there... GOOD LORD, HE HAS YOU KNOW! Carlton Cole flicks the ball up, turns the defender and smashes it left-footed from 25 yards past Carlo Cudicini's despairing dive. Left-footed!



Not just for standing on


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

cole scored? woooooo, pts for my fantasy team!!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2009)

Why doesn't ESPN show the scores and times?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

cause they're american and stupid


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> cole scored? woooooo, pts for my fantasy team!!



Goal of the month contender.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Why doesn't ESPN show the scores and times?



http://www.zulu.mk/live/sitel


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Goal of the month contender.



nice


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> cole scored? woooooo, pts for my fantasy team!!



he got an assist for the second goal as well, so more points there


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> he got an assist for the second goal as well, so more points there



fuckin ell


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> he got an assist for the second goal as well, so more points there



Second goal?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

thought agricola was talkin shite for a min lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

We've only scored one


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Second goal?





edit:  there have been two goals in the game... he scored the first


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, cock it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Cunting cocksticks of fiddling wankstains


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Billions of blistering barnacles!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Legions of Mary Poppins DVD-wielding rhinocerouses!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Multitudes of kebab faced hamster brained lemmings!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

i share the same sentiment but with words that actually make sense rather thena  rowntrees randoms advert!

Good game. Great goal from cole. As for spurs first well prooves that defoe and cole will link up well for england i guess

Lennon was always the most likely to do something in that game and the tosser did, cunt.

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

I would say it was unbelievable but this is west ham so it's all too fucking believable.

Plus, I had the Chelsea version of that Fast Show character who's been a boxer 30 years man and boy, hardest game in the world, sat next to me for the last 45 minutes.  Apparently we should send back all those foreigners to free up space in the jails for all the people carrying knives.  I mean you just don't do that to family.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

We played better than we did in the same fixture last season.  ALthough that was during the really shit patch before Zola sorted things out.


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, that was what was so fucking annoying.  We played well and threw it away through 2 fucking stupid mistakes. 

oh well, take the positives and all that but what the fuck was Cole thinking?


----------



## mattie (Aug 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, that was what was so fucking annoying.  We played well and threw it away through 2 fucking stupid mistakes.
> 
> oh well, take the positives and all that but what the fuck was Cole thinking?



'Arry 'had a word' before the game?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the three points, the two classic comedy dives and the comedy pass of the season!

Top of the league!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

He's such a typical English player.  Score a blinder and then make a fuckup like that


----------



## mattie (Aug 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> I would say it was unbelievable but this is west ham so it's all too fucking believable.
> 
> Plus, I had the Chelsea version of that Fast Show character who's been a boxer 30 years man and boy, hardest game in the world, sat next to me for the last 45 minutes.  Apparently we should send back all those foreigners to free up space in the jails for all the people carrying knives.  I mean you just don't do that to family.



Was this in the pub?


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

mattie said:


> Was this in the pub?



Yes.

"I know who that Ronaldo should have signed for... Fulham!"

30 secs silence.  he nudges me in the ribs.  "Fulham!"

"why's that?"

"cos then he could practice his dives in the Thames!  Eh?  Practice his dives in the Thames!  Eh?  What's that floating down the river?  Eh?   it's Ronaldo! eh? Ronaldo!"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Why didn't you move away fast?


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Why didn't you move away fast?




it was a small pub and I didn't want to be rude.  I knew I was in for a rough second half when he sat down next to me.

"what about that fella stabbing your player!"

"davenport?  yeah, it's shocking isn't it"

"yeah, and his mum!  You don't do that to family do you?"

"well, you don't do it to anybody"

He looked at me like I was mad and repeated "you don't do it family though, do you?  Eh?  You don't do it to family.  I mean!  His mum!  You just don't do that.... not to family."

and when cole passed it to Defoe "Somebody should have told him to pass it to his own player?  Eh?  What's he doing passing it to him?  He should have passed it to his own player!  Not to them!  To his own player! Eh?"

Sigh.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 23, 2009)

I dunno, I stabbed me own mum once but she was asking for it, the bitch.  Wakes me up with a cup of tea and DINT PUT ANY FARKING SUGAR INNIT.

Good game, shame about the scoreline but there you go.  well done spuddy boys, we'll get you next time etc.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

am i right in thinking we still have never beaten a harry redknapp team since he left?


dave


----------



## Batboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Dont know if this is true or not but apparently Dean Ashton is about to announce his retirement after being warned against playing again as he could end up in a wheelchair  - anyone else heard this?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah its been in the mirror and a few other places, club haven't denied it, who knows.

To be honest i wouldn't complain. Insurance money = new striker.

Tis a shame though he looked like he was going to be quality before tripping over swp.


dave


----------



## Batboy (Aug 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah its been in the mirror and a few other places, club haven't denied it, who knows.
> 
> To be honest i wouldn't complain. Insurance money = new striker.
> 
> ...



Can't say I am surprised, is indeed a shame he looked a quality player with big potential, his ankle must of been really fucked up.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor guy.  must be heartbreaking for someone who both loves the game and had real potential that was just starting to show itself to end up crocked like that and have to retire.  at least with the wages they get these days he's not going to have to become a taxi driver or some shit and spend the rest of him life telling bored passengers how he could have been a contender...

*hopes for a big insurance pay out*


----------



## kained&able (Aug 23, 2009)

Hopefully he can speak proper and can vecome a pundit or something.

Or you know hopefully the rumour is bollocks and he will be in full traaining next week, but that doesn't sound liekly.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Batboy said:


> Dont know if this is true or not but apparently Dean Ashton is about to announce his retirement after being warned against playing again as he could end up in a wheelchair  - anyone else heard this?



  Yeah, was discussed a bit earlier in the thread.  But


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

The last time England wrapped up the Ashes, we beat Villa 4-0 the next evening, which was nice.  So considering this test was meant to finish tomorrow, hopefully this means we'll spank Millwall 4-0 on Tuesday


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 23, 2009)

Come on you Lions.

Chim chimeny chim chim choroo...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> Come on you Lions.
> 
> Chim chimeny chim chim choroo...



Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome on you Irons.


----------



## linerider (Aug 23, 2009)

Greenfish said:


> Come on you Lions.
> 
> Chim chimeny chim chim choroo...



WE ARE THOSE BASTARDS IN CLARET AND BLUE. 
do you really think we care about a micky mouse cup.still if your playing in the 3rd division it may well be important.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

whufc.com said:
			
		

> Valon Behrami and Terry Dixon are also set to train fully later this week



Yay at behrami almost being back he will make such a difference to the team once he is match fit.

Dixon thats a striker that is!!!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

linerider said:


> WE ARE THOSE BASTARDS IN CLARET AND BLUE.
> do you really think we care about a micky mouse cup.still if your playing in the 3rd division it may well be important.



I do.  I dunno why we don't go for that cup a bit more.  It's the only chance of silverware we realistically have, and as I think we'll be pretty safe in the league, should give it a go.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope this helps:


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Thing is Jiminez dived but the Spuds player was holding him back just before, just outside the area.  If he hadn't dived it would have been a free kick just outside the area...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

He'd been booked by then and should have been sent off.

Who did the other dive?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah but the Spurs player was pulling his shirt.  That's generally an offence, so booking him would have been harsh.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

defoe was the other diver wasn't he?

I remember him going down disgraccefully in the second half.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

You might be alone in that one, but you're used to that.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2009)

poor old Jason the Hammer, I thought he was going to cry.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

just been chatting to a french cousin who rekcon that shakira dude is pointless for us. He is target man who scores 10 goals at most in the french league.

Today we are mostly signing: gudjohnson on loan, Alessandro Diamanti, and gorann pandov and selling collins to villa.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

JUST SIGN A COCKING STRIKER!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Peculiar situation with Pandev.  Apparently he was going to go to Zenit for 18m, but it broke down, and he'll be available on a free for next year which Lazio don't want, so they'll sell him to us for 4.5m on condition that they get 50% of anysale in the future.

Trust us to be involved in signing a striker on a peculiar contract.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't worry walrus, he'll break his leg in the second match and never play again, thus doing Lazio out of their selling on fees.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Don't worry walrus, he'll break his leg in the second match and never play again, thus doing Lazio out of their selling on fees.



 He isn't a Curbs signing though.

On another note, you know how Curbs signings have all pretty much started out shite and then turned good in the long term, surely I can't be the only person to notice that Faubert had a pretty good game yesterday.


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> He isn't a Curbs signing though.
> 
> On another note, you know how Curbs signings have all pretty much started out shite and then turned good in the long term, surely I can't be the only person to notice that Faubert had a pretty good game yesterday.



Off to AC Milan.

True Story.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> On another note, you know how Curbs signings have all pretty much started out shite and then turned good in the long term, surely I can't be the only person to notice that Faubert had a pretty good game yesterday.



His passing was quite impressive not overly convinced he can tackle(amazing lunge from 3 yards away aside)

he is certianly being a lot less shit then he was for us. As i have always said he was very highly rated at bordeux.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

The Spuds wank on about how we care more about the match with them than they do, but the thread for Millwall is already longer than the entire Spuds match thread, and the game hasn't even kicked off.  It could set an all time record in fact, as that was 67 pages and the Millwall one is already 45...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

eh i have seen no millwall thread!

what do people reckon for team tomorrow?

I say rest cole and give hines a chance, tomkins and gabbs are due a game and give the young left back we just signed a chance seeing as spector got dicked on by lennon.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

On KUMB


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

oh that makes more sense. I thought you'd gone mental.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd be pretty shocked if there was a 45 page west ham v millwall thread on here


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

You don't play them twice a season though.

And, tbf, you can't really have a proper rivalry with a team in League One with a 9,000 average. It's a bit . . .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, that's why we develop supposed 'unrequited' rivalries with your lot or something.  We're entitled to have a damned rivalry for heaven's sake


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyway, Xes is right.  Maybe we are cursed.

  Collison


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Anyway, Xes is right.  Maybe we are cursed.
> 
> Collison




Yeah, I saw that.  Poor sod.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

That's really very sad.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The Spuds wank on about how we care more about the match with them than they do, but the thread for Millwall is already longer than the entire Spuds match thread, and the game hasn't even kicked off.  It could set an all time record in fact, as that was 67 pages and the Millwall one is already 45...



Spurs traditional local rivals are ARSEnal and they do the same thing to us saying we care more about it than they do as if there is some kind of elevated kudos to be gained. Its location and tradition that counts in an established rivalry, not Sky televisionised hype.

I like to think of West Ham as one of the best local derbys and a great rival but not our traditional rival in the way that ARSEnal is to us and say Liverpool is to Everton.

Condolences to Jack Collison, poor lad.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

poor jack


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

today we are still signing Alessandro Diamanti and zola has flown out to italy to tie up the deal.

or something.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> today we are still signing Alessandro Diamanti and zola has flown out to italy to tie up the deal.
> 
> or something.
> 
> ...



according to channel 4 he was "in tears begging to join us".

So he sounds a bit mad.

A mad italian.  It's been a while.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> A mad italian.  It's been a while.



Diamanti maybe 'mad' but unlike his previous compatriot he's not a fascist twat.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Diamanti maybe 'mad' but unlike his previous compatriot he's not a fascist twat.



Is he any good?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> Is he any good?



Scored 17 goals last season, had a big role in getting Livorno promoted. £7m would be a good deal.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

So unproven in the top div?


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Scored 17 goals last season, had a big role in getting Livorno promoted. £7m would be a good deal.




Cool.  It makes a nice change for somebody to actually want to come.  We are going to be SO tricky this season.  I like it, he sounds like exactly what we need.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So unproven in the top div?



Yes, but he's not had the chance before.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

That's probably why he's unproven.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

I like his wiki page!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alessandro_Diamanti


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That's probably why he's unproven.




he actually played 26 games for livorno in serie a in 2007-08.  Scoring 4 goals.

So stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

He's sounding more like a Wet Sham player all the time . . .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> according to channel 4 he was "in tears begging to join us".
> 
> So he sounds a bit mad.
> 
> A mad italian.  It's been a while.





Hopefully he'll like the international third position or something


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

There's still time to edit that RD.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Spurs traditional local rivals are ARSEnal and they do the same thing to us saying we care more about it than they do as if there is some kind of elevated kudos to be gained. Its location and tradition that counts in an established rivalry, not Sky televisionised hype.
> 
> I like to think of West Ham as one of the best local derbys and a great rival but not our traditional rival in the way that ARSEnal is to us and say Liverpool is to Everton.
> 
> Condolences to Jack Collison, poor lad.



Glad to hear that you're a bit more gracious about it than some of the other posters who claim it's not a rivalry at all.

I agree that Arsenal-Spurs and West Ham-MillWall are far bigger rivalries, the problem for us is that aforementioned problem that MillWall never play in the same division as us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> There's still time to edit that RD.



I was being ironic.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I was being ironic.




I had to look up the edit! You learn something new every day.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

what did he say what did he say? i wanna know i wanna know


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> A mad italian.  It's been a while.



Excellent.  In the traditional manner of goalscoring maverick I hope.  Although I agree with Fed, it would nice if he wasn't fash!


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Excellent.  In the traditional manner of goalscoring maverick I hope.  Although I agree with Fed, it would nice if he wasn't fash!




No evidence of it so far.  If he annexes dagenham then maybe we can withdraw his cult status.

We need a character, and he certainly seems to be that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> No evidence of it so far.  If he annexes dagenham then maybe we can withdraw his cult status.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> MillWall never play in the same division as us.



They will soon


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

chieftain said:


> They will soon



Nah, will take at least two seasons for them to get to the Prem.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like that livorno dude is actually going to sign.

sky are reporting that 33 year old right back oddo wants to come and play for us.

I remmember him being good like 7 years ago. No idea now.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah.  But we still need another striker.  4 goals in 24 games in Serie A is hardly terrifying stuff.  

I do hope they aren't only settling on the one striker.

I do believe with a good strike force we could contend with the best.  Seriously.  It's worth spending a bit of money for a higher league placing and europe.  IMO


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

when he have new owners im sure we will till then tis a holding pattern innit.

This one is costing quite a lot of money so if another striker comes in it will have to be on the cheap.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

But how attractive are we going to be to the new owners if we're lower down the table


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

You're right though, I can't even get on KUMB at the moment so it must be happening.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

holding pattern! not dropping like a stone.


skysportsnews were saying that livorno high ups are saying he goes with our blessing blah blah blah about 3 mins ago.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5512787,00.html


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

If the deal's done with the club and he's begging confused: does he know something we don't) to come to us, I'm still not confident until I see it on the WHUFC site these days.

We're like Spurs about 7-8 years ago in terms of constant irritating rumours


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah me neither but this one seems to be solid.

shame i can't find out anything about the player though!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

It's weird that Wiki says that the club have made no comment on the news yet Livorno say the deal is done


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah.  But we still need another striker.  4 goals in 24 games in Serie A is hardly terrifying stuff.
> 
> I do hope they aren't only settling on the one striker.
> 
> I do believe with a good strike force we could contend with the best.  Seriously.  It's worth spending a bit of money for a higher league placing and europe.  IMO




He seems to be another "support striker" rather than an out and out goalscorer.  If gudjohnssen signs as well...  Zola does seem to like them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

well it will be nice to have some creativity at last, with him and Jimenez.

Oh, and if this site didn't have such strict rules against pervy pics I'd post a pic of Jimenez's bird.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

has anyone managed to find a stream for the millwall games yet?

just had a quick look and nowhere seems to acknowlege the league cups existence.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Oh, and if this site didn't have such strict rules against pervy pics I'd post a pic of Jimenez's bird.



I take that back that was his ex. HOT HOT HOt.

Elena Santarelli

be her name.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> well it will be nice to have some creativity at last, with him and Jimenez.
> 
> Oh, and if this site didn't have such strict rules against pervy pics I'd post a pic of Jimenez's bird.



There's no rule against links


----------



## mattie (Aug 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> according to channel 4 he was "in tears begging to join us".
> 
> So he sounds a bit mad.
> 
> A mad italian.  It's been a while.



Something lost in translation, I would think.

I can fully imagine he was in tears at the thought of joining us.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> has anyone managed to find a stream for the millwall games yet?
> 
> just had a quick look and nowhere seems to acknowlege the league cups existence.
> 
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> There's no rule against links



True.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm on my way up now, gona drop into some pubs, get some grub then go sing a song about bubble bath???


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

bastard! i would have bought tickets if i had realised it wasn't being shown anywhere.

Not even some obscure bolivian or chinease channel or anything.

I blame the FA entirely and demand that are all sacked.


dave


----------



## linerider (Aug 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> bastard! i would have bought tickets if i had realised it wasn't being shown anywhere.
> 
> Not even some obscure bolivian or chinease channel or anything.
> 
> ...



Sue West Ham,everyone else does.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> bastard! i would have bought tickets if i had realised it wasn't being shown anywhere.
> 
> Not even some obscure bolivian or chinease channel or anything.
> 
> ...



even myp2p isnt showing it as being televised, they *DO* have chelsea res vs villa res though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

It's an outrage.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.oskaya.com/sports/west-h...-free-streaming-25-8-2009-english-carling-cup

might work.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

wicked, cheers..

Apparently there has been grief already at Canning Town


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> wicked, cheers..
> 
> Apparently there has been grief already at Canning Town



Yeah I just saw that on KUMB.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

collison is playing. Hope he knows what he is doing.

Glad jiminez isn't playing if i was a millwall player(i would be a cunt) i would definatly have gone down the back of his legs with my studs very early on.

Not the game for him, well untill last 20 mins if he is on bench.(he ain't)

Oli lee is on the bench, im fairly sure he is only 16.(ah 17)


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

I think that stream is some dodgy site where you have to pay to download their player, it might be a virus too.


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

Respect to Collison to be able to play in this game.  

Millwall have scored though, that man Harris again.


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

also five live extra seem to be suggesting that the game is being played in some kind of Baghdad-style Green Zone


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> Respect to Collison to be able to play in this game.



innit! Its more then a bit impressive.

fucking no dick i haye him i hate him i hate him.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Sooooortttt it aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht Roeder!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Sooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt it ahhhht Pardew!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

2023: Millwall almost make it 2-0 at Upton Park but Rob Green saves at the feet of defender Rob Dunne who found himself one-on-one with the England keeper after a neat one-two caught the Hammers defence flat-footed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Curbs out!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Commentary on 5 Live Extra


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Sort it the fuck out!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

Zola talks the talk but does he walk the walk . . . .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Dunno, you'd think his kind of football would be decent cup football but seemingly not


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Dunno, you'd think his kind of football would be decent cup football but seemingly not



not in a game against millwall it isnt, he has to kick them up the arse, remind them that this could be held over their heads for years and generate some passion, or better yet goals.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Without a doubt, on a Mill Wall forum they've still all got pictures from their 4-1 against us in 2004 as their sigs.


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Without a doubt, on a Mill Wall forum they've still all got pictures from their 4-1 against us in 2004 as their sigs.



 I always thought you were one of them barcodes.  Sorry!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

the worry is the bench as well. Only noble is really like to change the game.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been on here posting regularly since 2004 and you've always thought I was a barcode, because I've been in Newcastle for a year


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

prob cos you can vageuly tolerate refused as fuck.

and ahricola has never ever clicked on a west ham thread!

actually what the fuck or any other thread i swear you and me have had a west ham disccussion on every other football thread on here.

ooops


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

I think he doesn't realise I was renegadedog maybe


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

Concentrate on the league?


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

SSN report a man has been stabbed in the chest in Priory Road...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> SSN report a man has been stabbed in the chest in Priory Road...


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2009)

They are now reporting that the Met have had to rush more officers to the scene because its still going on.

edit:  now on the BBC as well... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8221451.stm


----------



## deadringer (Aug 25, 2009)

in this day and age brawling going on  for over an hour and only one stabbing is quite an achievement.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

i fucking told you he was my new favorite player!!!


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 25, 2009)

Despite the carnage it sounds like some of the younger and bit-parters did quite well.  Faubert got favourable mentions, much to my amazement.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol at someone on the hooligan thread saying lets see if the west ham fans agree with you!

you iz not real west hams or something.

faubet looks like he is actually turning into the player that left bordeux!!!




dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Lol at someone on the hooligan thread saying lets see if the west ham fans agree with you!
> 
> you iz not real west hams or something.
> 
> ...



Are there any highlights?  I'm dying to see this Faubert you keep talking about!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

What a fucking cunt of a few days.  I don't actually care that much that we won tbh


----------



## Relahni (Aug 25, 2009)

sweaty cockney scum.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

Never mind, you've always got that second div Italian striker who scored 4 in 30 games or something!

He must be well pleased about what he's walked into


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> He must be well pleased about what he's walked into



Hmm.  You think he's going to be more bothered about a one-off incident of crowd trouble?  Or a team managed by an Italian legend, with lots of very very promising English talent and with a fair amount of potential?

Do you?

Which do you think will, on balance, be more important?

Hmm?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2009)

What a fucking match!

The atmosphere was amazing, mate handed me my ticket tonight, looked at it, stuck in the corner of the west stand next to the milwall fans, but what a place to sit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> What a fucking match!
> 
> The atmosphere was amazing, mate handed me my ticket tonight, looked at it, stuck in the corner of the west stand next to the milwall fans, but what a place to sit.



You were there?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep 

A lot of people on the radio complaining about going with kids, but I find it hard to sympathise, it was West Ham-Milwall! Now I didn't go for trouble, I went cos I knew that the atmosphere would be epic and it would be an experience, so how a person can take a child then complain about the situation seems naive, yes I understand prices of the games, but surely a different game would be better suited.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Since you were actually at the match, can you contribute to the hooligans thread.

Cheers, dude


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

You're right though, I was sitting with my wife and there were some clips on SSN of the trouble, she said it was very dangerous and you couldn't really take a kid, but I explained that it wasn't normally like that at the Boleyn.  I said to her, there's no way I'd _ever_ take our kid to that fixture


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Good post here



> Ok my version of things.
> 
> First of all the bad. The people who went on the pitch were idiots, most to me looked like your average chav/brainless twat, didn't think the were regulars most of them. Thugs fighting each outside the ground, well that's their choice but throwing bricks etc is f***ing awful as innocent people get hurt. When I went to go to the ground Green Street was blocked off and some West Ham fans were throwing stuff and a bottle landed not far from a bloke near me. In the ground, the stewarding was poor. The police/club obviously thought that if they contained Millwall and the West Ham fans near that'd be enough - bad idea. The BM lower in particular seemed to have nowhere near enough stewarding and that's where most people invaded the pitch. As for performances, Spector, Payne (though he's young so let him off) and Kovac were so awful it was embarrassing.
> 
> ...



Gotta love Cole for that in that atmosphere...


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 25, 2009)

To be honest, and I might draw some flak for this, but sounds like a good night was had by all.  Bit of street theatre, good game, beating the scabs, upsetting the prawn sandwich brigade.  All in a day's work.  At least, unlike Spurs fans, Millwall fans stab their rivals rather than old fellas at friendlies.  Plus, it's good for ex-hoolies to let off some steam now and again, prevent them taking it out on the wife r the Asian family that run the corner shop.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2009)

Haha it was a golden moment, walking back and turning back and giving them a special little wave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

And as I mentioned, running onto the pitch to celebrate the winning goal against your biggest rivals who you hardly ever play, OK it's stupid, but I didn't see any actual 'violence' in that clip.

If that was what usually constituted violence, then nobody would have died in World War 2, they'd have all just run around on the battlefields pulling silly faces at each other.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Haha it was a golden moment, walking back and turning back and giving them a special little wave


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

never dull is it.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> And as I mentioned, running onto the pitch to celebrate the winning goal against your biggest rivals who you hardly ever play, OK it's stupid, but I didn't see any actual 'violence' in that clip.
> 
> If that was what usually constituted violence, then nobody would have died in World War 2, they'd have all just run around on the battlefields pulling silly faces at each other.



Only violence I saw was stewards tackling people


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> And as I mentioned, running onto the pitch to celebrate the winning goal against your biggest rivals who you hardly ever play, OK it's stupid, but I didn't see any actual 'violence' in that clip.



yeah but someone got stabbed. From what i can work out it was a load of ticketless millwall fans causing (or instiagting anyway) the trouble before the game.

But i don't think one can quite write all this off as boys will be boys.

The inside the stadium type stuff doesn't sound too bad though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah - I'm strictly talking about the stuff inside the stadium, which is the 'violence' that the news is mostly talking about and the stuff that people are saying we should be docked points/sued/abolished/handed over to Kevin McCabe for.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2009)

cant be docked points. im sure the police will try and get costs back from both clubs and we will be hit with a big fine but thats all i would have thought.

Oh and our insurance premiums might go up a bit i guess.


I love how the hooligan thread has decended into people entriely unconnected with either team having a big fight. Seems approproate.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah the fat guy is a prat, but it's not violence is it...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I love how the hooligan thread has decended into people entriely unconnected with either team having a big fight. Seems approproate.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2009)

i belive there is a failure to control fans type fine that the fa can hit us with though for the pitch invasion type stuff.

don't think the fa can do anything about the outside the staidium stuff that will be down to the piggies.


fat-boy wont be able to see a game of football ever again.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

Good article


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

Out of interest, how do they enforce these bans?  Is every steward and gate person issued a piece of paper with a picture of each and every person who is banned from a game?

Fat boy might not be able to get in at UP again, but if he lost weight, changed his clothes, grew his hair if he actually has any, it would be hard for the average person to tell people who had change appearance so dramatically from casual glances.


----------



## linerider (Aug 26, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> To be honest, and I might draw some flak for this, but sounds like a good night was had by all.  Bit of street theatre, good game, beating the scabs, upsetting the prawn sandwich brigade.  All in a day's work.  At least, unlike Spurs fans, Millwall fans stab their rivals rather than old fellas at friendlies.  Plus, it's good for ex-hoolies to let off some steam now and again, prevent them taking it out on the wife r the Asian family that run the corner shop.


what the fuck are you on about?
and can I have some.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2009)

> A spokesman for the Metropolitan Police confirmed that "hundreds" of supporters had fought in the streets around Upton Park tube station before kick-off, hurling bricks and bottles at each other. There were reports of darts being thrown and of some small fires having been lit and bollards ripped up, with more police rushed to the scene as the clashes intensified





> There were running battles before and after the match between West Ham and Millwall at Upton Park and the game was held up when home supporters invaded the pitch after West Ham took the lead in extra time.





> Onlookers described how bricks and bottles were lobbed as hundreds of supporters rioted.
> 
> And inside the ground fans fought with police and stewards and play was suspended when scores of supporters invaded the pitch.



The ratio of alleged/reported violence to injuries seems rather our of sync; an hour of violence in the street followed by I don't actually know what in the ground and there is one stabbing, two people go to A&E and no reported police injuries?

Very curious "war zone".


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The ratio of alleged/reported violence to injuries seems rather our of sync; an hour of violence in the street followed by I don't actually know what in the ground and there is one stabbing, two people go to A&E and no reported police injuries?
> 
> Very curious "war zone".


oh dear. it's a short step from this to a load of conspiraloon wank about there being no violence. just because people don't rush off to hospital at the first sign of blood, doesn't mean there wasn't trouble. i doubt the hammers fans who got whacked by stuff thrown by other hammers fans will have traipsed off to a&e, and there was at least one cop given a kicking according to eyewitnesses reported in the press. after a big ruck, pissing off to a&e covered in blood would, i have thought, involve the chance of being asked how the injury occurred. and not everyone's going to want to answer that.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 26, 2009)

You lot are fucked. 

The fa are on the case. 

Oh wait a sec, the fa? You'll be sound.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2009)

Pickman's model - Really not interested in talking to you on this subject. Please go back to your over-excited friends in the cock waving thread.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

I read on one news site that there were two stabbings.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah the fat guy is a prat, but it's not violence is it...



Fat boy could do with getting closer to more healthy green stuff, but the way he runs out of ideas after he's given the finger to the Millwall bloke is hilarious


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Fat boy could do with getting closer to more healthy green stuff, but the way he runs out of ideas after he's given the finger to the Millwall bloke is hilarious


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

One thing - why is it that when a lower division side wins a big game and the supporters crowd onto the pitch, it's a 'joyous celebration', but if our fans do it it's violence?

(I'm strictly referring to the stuff in that clip, not what went on outside the ground)


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> To be honest, and I might draw some flak for this, but sounds like a good night was had by all.  Bit of street theatre, good game, beating the scabs, upsetting the prawn sandwich brigade.  All in a day's work.  At least, unlike Spurs fans, Millwall fans stab their rivals rather than old fellas at friendlies.  Plus, it's good for ex-hoolies to let off some steam now and again, prevent them taking it out on the wife r the Asian family that run the corner shop.



Apparently, it was many firms from London teams down for a ruck not just Milwall...Anybody know if this is true?

Still, Millwall V W.Ham kicking of is sort of tradition...innit?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll return to this thread in a few days, after the 'excitement' has waned.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



Makes me proud to be a Londoner....lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 26, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Fat boy could do with getting closer to more healthy green stuff, but the way he runs out of ideas after he's given the finger to the Millwall bloke is hilarious



Im shocked he did'nt take his shirt off and flash his gut to the watching world


----------



## chieftain (Aug 26, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Millwall V W.Ham kicking of is sort of tradition...innit?



iROBOT you're right, it ain't no new thing. You could make on hell of a pork pie with all the meat from both sets of fans heads.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> One thing - why is it that when a lower division side wins a big game and the supporters crowd onto the pitch, it's a 'joyous celebration', but if our fans do it it's violence?
> 
> (I'm strictly referring to the stuff in that clip, not what went on outside the ground)


because they don't usually run towards the away fans trying to get at them for a punch-up maybe?

watch the clip on the beeb site and there's a bit more aggro than a simple joyous pitch invasion, no matter how much you try and dress it up.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

That's not what the posters on KUMB say, they were acting like muppets but they weren't going anywhere near the Millwall end


----------



## Balbi (Aug 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That's not what the posters on KUMB say, they were acting like muppets but they weren't going anywhere near the Millwall end



Ah, the unbiased source there


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That's not what the posters on KUMB say, they were acting like muppets but they weren't going anywhere near the Millwall end


so mark bright and the five live commentary team, along with phil thompson were all mistaken as to what they were describing last night as well then?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2009)

phil thompson can't actually the the screen as his his nose gets in the way.

FACT.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> phil thompson can't actually the the screen as his his nose gets in the way.
> 
> FACT.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so mark bright and the five live commentary team, along with phil thompson were all mistaken as to what they were describing last night as well then?



oh you were going so well until you brought in thompson to back up your argument.  

objective and level headed.... phil thompson!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

well i know what you mean, but he did seem genuinely shocked by it tbh, his voice was trembling as he described what he was watching in a most unmanly way.

and the five live commentary was quite even handed about it all, surprisingly unsensationalist (esp compared to the bollocks that was being spouted on the breakfast prog this morning )


----------



## chieftain (Aug 26, 2009)

They say thats one world cup you won us and now thats at least one lost!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so mark bright and the five live commentary team, along with phil thompson were all mistaken as to what they were describing last night as well then?


 
Mark Bright often sees things that aren't there.  It's one of the reasons why his commentary is so utterly shit.


----------



## STFC (Aug 26, 2009)

Phil "I'm scared just watching it on the monitor" Thompson?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 26, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/26_08_09_football.pdf

This is interesting, it details all the banning orders and football related arrests for the 08-09 season.

Picking another team at random to compare to West Ham, say Tottenham for example, we can see that our fans like to get drunk and ruck a lot more.  But they don't throw missiles or get nicked for racist chanting.  Which is nice.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 26, 2009)

Nah, Spuds leave the racism to their players (Ledley King).


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 26, 2009)

In fact, Tottenham and Chelsea have each had three times as many fans arrested for racist chanting as the nearest team in the Premier League.  That's kind of shocking.  I mean, you expect it of Chelsea fans, but not Tottenham, they hate racism.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 26, 2009)

They also top the missile throwing chart for the PL.  Sadly we haven't topped the charts in any hooliganism related area.  Still, after last night I reckon we'll get a good chance at beating them in next year's report.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone read the article by Martin Samuels blaming last night's trouble on Sheff Utd?


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 26, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Anyone read the article by Martin Samuels blaming last night's trouble on Sheff Utd?



Come on, even someone as prejudiced as you knows it was Sheffield United's fault.  I can't believe you'd even bother defending them.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2009)

uf sheffield united hasn't taken 20million of us from crimes we didn't commit we could have had more stweards on!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 27, 2009)

I do think the fact that the majority of the crowd were booing and shouting 'off off off' at the people on the pitch ought to be emphasized in all this.

Anyway, good report by the ever-reliable East Stand Martin here

That guy writes better match reports than many newspaper journos.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 27, 2009)

i may be as strong as a gorilla but ain't a monkey!

good work mr cole.

Twats.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 27, 2009)

F365 quoting the mail:

'Among the more bizarre sights at Upton Park during the hooligan horror Carling Cup game on Tuesday was West Ham's Italian sporting director Gianluca Nani rising to his feet - to much bemusement around the directors' box - when the home fans sang: 'Stand up if you hate Millwall.'


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2009)

mattie said:


> F365 quoting the mail:
> 
> 'Among the more bizarre sights at Upton Park during the hooligan horror Carling Cup game on Tuesday was West Ham's Italian sporting director Gianluca Nani rising to his feet - to much bemusement around the directors' box - when the home fans sang: 'Stand up if you hate Millwall.'



  Probably just going for a balti pie but still...


----------



## xes (Aug 27, 2009)

I see Westham are starting to get the votes in for player of the year...


I'm going to put a bet on, thought I'd have a stab at Callum Davenport.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 27, 2009)

thats a low blow man, a low low blow.


dave


----------



## xes (Aug 27, 2009)

It was texted to me by a westham fan!! (I was shocked too)


----------



## Relahni (Aug 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i may be as strong as a gorilla but ain't a monkey!
> 
> good work mr cole.
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention your racist goons doing the same to the black Millwall players.

Hang your heads in shame sweaty cockneys.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah just read that. Bunch of twats.

probabley haven't been to a game since the 80's and not learned any new songs. twats.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i may be as strong as a gorilla but ain't a monkey!
> 
> good work mr cole.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  And any in our colours who were racially abusing Millwall player can fuck right off too.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 27, 2009)

Some old school millwall vs west ham police footage.  note that the only west ham hoolie you see getting pigged is black.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 27, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Agreed.  And any in our colours who were racially abusing Millwall player can fuck right off too.



For sure.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Apparently some papers in Italy are basically accusing us of theft with how cheap we got Diamanti for.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Apparently some papers in Italy are basically accusing us of theft with how cheap we got Diamanti for.



Aw, poor them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

Apparently dixon is back in full training as well.

We may actually have strikers!!!!

Official site is saying he takes good set pieces and likes shooting from range. Both things we are lacking really.


and without having to seel upson or collins.

Just need behrami back up to full fitness now.

By the sounds of it SBObet gave us next seasons sponsorship money early so we could get this deal done.


dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

The Project lives.

Although I'm a little worried about taking SBObet's moolah on the never-never, we need strikers and we need them now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Just be great to have a free kick taker.  Apart from that brief spell when Solano was at the club, we've never had one.  Solano's the only person I ever remember scoring one for us.  Oh, except Tristan's stunner at Stoke last season.


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Just be great to have a free kick taker.  Apart from that brief spell when Solano was at the club, we've never had one.  Solano's the only person I ever remember scoring one for us.  Oh, except Tristan's stunner at Stoke last season.




Who takes ours, btw?  Is it Noble?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Noble and he never scores them


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

fairly sure dicanio buried the odd one now and again and sir physco, but yeah its been a while.

Wonder what this will do formation/tream wise.

Presumably he will take stanislas' place off him if he is right footed.

Im hoping he is left footed(or comes from the left) though so he can take jiminez place and jiminez can be at the tip of our diamond thingy rather then on the left. Might be able to find some more space that way. Then noble  can be busy in the the midfield behind him and beharmi can go attacking right.(although he can play anywhere). With parker anchoring. 

Thats what i'd like to see anyway.

Jiminez has been taking free kicks this season nothing thats threatend though he has also been taking corners from the left(if thats the right side for inswingers). Noble on corners from the otherside.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

It's going to be interesting with a striker and Jiminez and this guy just behind, reckon we will be much more creative than before.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

hopefully fullbacks etc will geta  bit more space as well as the defense actually have to mark more then one person!


dave


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

Was thinking about going to the West Ham v Liverpool match.

£45


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

I love the way that we got the sponsors to forward us the money to pay for him!

That's proper inventive.

We're those smelly kids who turn up on the first day of term in the wrong uniform.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Was thinking about going to the West Ham v Liverpool match.
> 
> £45



It's ridiculous isn't it...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I love the way that we got the sponsors to forward us the money to pay for him!
> 
> That's proper inventive.
> 
> We're those smelly kids who turn up on the first day of term in the wrong uniform.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's ridiculous isn't it...



I think so.

£30 to see a World Championship boxing bout - £45 to see West Ham v Liverpool.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Where did you get a World Title boxing ticket for 30?  I thought cheapest was 50


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 28, 2009)

Nothings cheap these days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

It's ridiculous when even lower division matches cost 20 and up, yet you can see Barcelona in the higher up seats for less than a tenner.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Where did you get a World Title boxing ticket for 30?  I thought cheapest was 50



Was looking last night.  Carl Froch in October - £30! ringside seats are about 400 quid.  outer ring about £100.

Went to York Hall to watch a Euro championship bout for £30.  3 hours of entertainment.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

That's not bad at all really.


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

My rugby season ticket works out 15 quid a game.

In Bath.  Where even brickies drink frappaccinos.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

That's bloody good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> Where even brickies drink frappaccinos.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

didnt get international clearence intime for new boy to play against blackburn.

shame.

still no strikers.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I think so.
> 
> £30 to see a World Championship boxing bout - £45 to see West Ham v Liverpool.



More chance of seeing blood at the West Ham though.


----------



## mattie (Aug 28, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> More chance of seeing blood at the West Ham though.



You don't need a ticket for that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Diamanti's bird

http://www.gossipnews.it/musica/daniele_battaglia_brenda/images/silvia_hsieh_ee93.jpg


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> didnt get international clearence intime for new boy to play against blackburn.
> 
> shame.
> 
> ...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> You don't need a ticket for that.



In fact, not having one seems to help.

Also, walrus, is that his partner or daughter.  She looks dangerously young.  Even by my standards.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Diamanti's bird
> 
> http://www.gossipnews.it/musica/daniele_battaglia_brenda/images/silvia_hsieh_ee93.jpg



your a right WAG hag aren't you!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I've just noted that we're building quite an impressive collection of them with her, Kovac's and Jimenez's...


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

my work internet has blocked that as "adult/sexually explicit".

All the techies think I'm looking at porn now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> my work internet has blocked that as "adult/sexually explicit".
> 
> All the techies think I'm looking at porn now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

the obligatory youtube vid.

Doesn't mean much etc etc but...



I think we might be seeing a few decent goals.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

lucky man used as the song. I can't decide if that is a good thing or not.

Theres some sick goal in there to be fair!


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> lucky man used as the song. I can't decide if that is a good thing or not.
> 
> Theres some sick goal in there to be fair!
> 
> ...



the one where the guy loops it over to him on the right wing and he volleys it in is.. dare I say it... di canio-esque.

I'm impressed.  If we're going to leave getting into the top 4 to the usual big spenders then I want to see a bit of flair and some entertaining football.  Despite having absolutely no money we seem to be putting together a squad that's capable of exactly that.  Let's hope it all goes alright and we don't suffer our usual catastrophic injury list.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

This bloke has it right



> I'm genuinely excited by this. Can hit a free kick, knows where the goal is, seems to have some genuine loyalty - no transfer requests within 24 hours of relegation, but straps his boots on and is then instrumental in promotion. With that sort of attitude, I wouldn't really care if he was absolute rubbish. So he played in Serie B? Our players from Norwich didn't do too bad. Who heard of Illunga and Behrami was sh*t cos he's Swiss!
> 
> He seems genuinely excited to be here, and his mates are here (plus we haven't had to stuff his pockets with gold). I think we'll get the best out of him when he settles in and beds down.
> 
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm impressed.  If we're going to leave getting into the top 4 to the usual big spenders then I want to see a bit of flair and some entertaining football.  Despite having absolutely no money we seem to be putting together a squad that's capable of exactly that.  Let's hope it all goes alright and we don't suffer our usual catastrophic injury list.



I don't want to jinx anything, but I honestly think that we've got enough to match anyone outside of the big 4/satay/spurs axis.  As you say, I can't see us being in danger this season.  Our squad's an improvement on last season in just about every way.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> the one where the guy loops it over to him on the right wing and he volleys it in is.. dare I say it... di canio-esque.



it was. No where near as good as dicanios mind you. But yeah the similarties did strike me.

The bloke seems to be able to shoot from ridiculous range one of the freekicks on that vid looks very close to 40 yards out.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> :d
> 
> well, i've just noted that we're building quite an impressive collection of them with her, kovac's and jimenez's...




pics or gtfo.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

jeusus people learn to use google.


kovac's missus is a bit of a butter face.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

that bloke does have it right.  Proper hair, proper tattoos, loyal, a little bit mental, scores some ridiculous goals and then celebrates like he's on crack.

What more do you want?

And he's mates with behrami.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> kovac's missus is a bit of a butter face.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> kovac's missus is a bit of a butter face.



and she's airbrushed to buggery.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

actually fuck that i must have been drunk when i looked for pics of her. she is fine.

Klara Medkova

there thats the hard part of the google expereince done!


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> actually fuck that i must have been drunk when i looked for pics of her. she is fine.
> 
> Klara Medkova
> 
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

The new guy's bird is definitely hot.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> that bloke does have it right.  Proper hair, proper tattoos, loyal, a little bit mental, scores some ridiculous goals and then celebrates like he's on crack.
> 
> What more do you want?
> 
> And he's mates with behrami.



other then the hair and mates with behrami you could be describing ketsbia he was shit.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> other then the hair and mates with behrami you could be describing ketsbia he was shit.
> 
> 
> dave



  Yeah but he played for Newcastle.

When we aren't signing Newcastle's rejects under a shoddy Curbs signing regime, we tend to sign much better players than them considering what we spend.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

davernport is out of inteensive care vy the way. Still no news if he will ever play again though.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 28, 2009)

xes said:


> It was texted to me by a westham fan!! (I was shocked too)


low low blow cos he got stabbed in his legs, twice.


dave(shit joke, no friends, shit joke no friends)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

So it's probably win-loss-draw for our first three games.  It's always like that IIRC


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Ah well, a point oop north, can't complain, we got spanked 7-1 there one year...


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 29, 2009)

I do feel like we should be beating the current Blackburn team, but there you go.  0-0 away from home to a bogie club, not so bad.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Mind you, you say bogie club, and I thought that too, but apparently they're the team we've taken the most points off over the Premiership years.  I suppose that's partly explained by the fact that we always beat them at UP.  I just have a mental block against accepting that stat because of the 7-1...


----------



## kained&able (Aug 29, 2009)

think we have won pretty much every game against them since the random thumping.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

It was 1-1 up there last season IIRC


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 29, 2009)

Bolton away in the Cup.

Oh well, that's this year's cup run down the plughole


----------



## kained&able (Aug 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It was 1-1 up there last season IIRC



Last six meetings 

21 March 2009 Blackburn Rovers 1-1 West Ham United
30 August 2008 West Ham United 4-1 Blackburn Rovers
15 March 2008 West Ham United 2-1 Blackburn Rovers
9 December 2007 Blackburn Rovers 0-1 West Ham United
17 March 2007 Blackburn Rovers 1-2 West Ham United
29 October 2006 West Ham United 2-1 Blackburn Rovers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah yes, the jammy 2-1 which triggered our run to survival.  If you remember, Tevez actually hindered rather than helped us in that game, he cleared the ball off Blackburn's line for some inexplicable reason and the ref ruled it a goal.

But of course he saved us single-handedly


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

Upson to Fiorentina.  Apparently


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2009)

But apparently we're going to get Chamakh and triple his wages.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 30, 2009)

bordeux pay shit wages. i doubt he will be on more then 20k. And wouldnt be shocked by 12-15.

we wont be signing him though.


collins to villa seems fairly likely


dave


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2009)

i dont want to alarm anyone but i8 havent heard a gudjohnson rumour for three whole days!

there are runours of savio going to forientina though on loan. We are getting a centrel defender from them on loan, beacuse we are short at the back.

whats that smell?


dave


----------



## Freespeechsucks (Aug 31, 2009)

SSN reporting the Savio/De Costa deal is done. Anyone know anything about De Costa? 
I guess this means we are resigned to losing either Upson or Ginge :\
And although Savio hasn't really done anything since arriving surely having another attacking player available should be more important than ANOTHER centre back.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, it's worrying, the whole striker thing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2009)

Bit of spin from the club website



> West Ham have been busy in the transfer market this summer, signing the highly-regarded attack-minded Serie A players Luis Jimenez and Alessandro Diamanti from Internazionale and AS Livorno Calcio respectively. The club has also bought Herita Ilunga and Radoslav Kovac permanently after their successful loan deals last season and acquired the highly-rated trio Peter Kurucz, Fabio Daprela and Frank Nouble.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2009)

think that means collins has definately gone. Which is a pity, i like him.

Shame about savio but he really wasn't working for whatever reason.

Would like another striker to come in but reckon if we do it will be a loan deal. Although with that new italian dude and IF dixon gets fit we might have enough up front. If neuble and hines continue to get a bit better, anyway.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2009)

Hines is definitely a top prospect.  That goal against Millwank was almost Defoe-esque.  I wonder if one day he'll regret choosing to play for Jamaica.


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2009)

if collins has gone and we get any kind of fee for savio then I would expect a striker to come in for actual real money.

The telegraph are saying we got £5 million, + da costa + 50% sell on (the sell on is confirmed by duckers).... I can't believe they'd give us that... I know the papers said we paid £9 million for him but the accepted wisdom is that that includes all the add ons and game bonuses etc etc and we actually paid a few million for him up front.  Bearing in mind he never played for us... how come the price has suddenly shot up?  Fiorentina apparently paid 4.5 million euros for da costa last year... so that's £5 million + 50% + 4.5 million euros = over £10 million???????  Can't be right.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah it's all a bit fishy.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2009)

i presume that have a similer sell on deal with the centre back but yeah its a mad bit of business if the figures are accurate.

If the 5 million is right and we get 5 million for collins upfront i wouldn't be too shocked to see a money striker come in. Hopefully not zigic though as i think he is a bit shit.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never seen Zigic play


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2009)

saw him play a few times for serbia and saw him play in the uefa cup against roma, which to be fair he was superb in.

My basic problem is he reminds me of peter crouch to much.


dace


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

gudjohnson has gone to monaco!

blates going to rumours flying around ar xmas though.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2009)

Why on earth has he gone to monaco?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Cock it, we aren't going to get a striker are we


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

doesn't have to pay tax.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 1, 2009)

kained&able said:


> doesn't have to pay tax.
> 
> 
> dave



Fuckin hell, players really think they're hard done by don't they???


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Mail reckons we are 'set' to land Chamakh linky

Pretty pretty pretty good business this window.  We've got loads of centre halves, we sell one, get another, lose a player who has been mostly ineffective, and gain a very highly rated player, a very skillful looking italian, and jimenez.

One way or another if this all comes off it's very good dealings for a skint club.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Savio wasn't settling in the UK, I seem to recall reading somewhere he was having a hard time adjusting to the country and the footballing style.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he would have been a good young squad player for a big club, but he was trumpeted as a replacement for Bellamy


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> I think Savio wasn't settling in the UK, I seem to recall reading somewhere he was having a hard time adjusting to the country and the footballing style.



Yeah, Zola said that - a week ago.  Not saying it isn't true though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone else concur that if we do sign a decent striker today it will be a fairly decent bit of dealings but if we've sold collins for nothing it will be same old same old


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Right, I'm into town for the day.  After all, if I hover at the computer expectantly all day we'll just end up signing Lee Trundle or something.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

'kin hell. Even I feel sorry for you. This is rubbish.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2009)

You're a vicious one, LC


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> You're a vicious one, LC



TBH, I think we've had worse transfer windows.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2009)

Collins definitely gone now.  Well, I have no idea how good Diamanti and da Silva are so losing an unsettled expensive kid and Collins and getting in players that Zola likes seem good to me.  Somehow it's easier to have confidence in Zola's unknowns that Bungpuss or Curbs.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

true remember our reaction to Ilunga.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

And compare Behrami with Boa fucking Morte.  Unbelievable that they cost the same amount.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

yeahhh.... now its mcartwho???

I can't wait for behrmai to be back. I was really really starting to like him. Just the right combination of skill and work rate.


dave


----------



## zaphod22 (Sep 1, 2009)

Interested Villa fan here. How good is Collins?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

One of the most underrated CBs IMO


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> One of the most underrated CBs IMO



you serious?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> One of the most underrated CBs IMO



this.

he is a very good centre back indeed and is probabley only going to get better. A good signing, we needed the money.

can't say im overly happy about it, dude we got from fiorentina had better be good.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> you serious?



Yes.  Our improvement towards the middle of last season was in part due to his return to the team.  IMO.


----------



## zaphod22 (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent. We need someone with a bit of consistency in the centre of defence. Curtis Davies just doesn't seem to be ablt to keep it together. 

Is he any good in the air? We need someone hard as nails to replace Martin Laursen.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

Not as good as upson in the air, but he is more thern capable of marking decent headerers.(headees?)


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this discussion . . .


----------



## zaphod22 (Sep 1, 2009)

Headerers sounds good to me!

Signing just confirmed.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2009)

zaphod22 said:


> Headerers sounds good to me!
> 
> Signing just confirmed.



He's good.  Very good in the air, quite physical.  He does get turned easily and struggles with pace sometimes.

Good signing though.  He must like the combination of claret, blue and ginger.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

So that's it then?  Our strikeforce really is Carlton Cole, a Chelsea youth team product, an injury ridden Spurs reject, and a talented but unproven in the Prem Italian?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

why the fuck didn't we try and get some of the players that other prem clubs have been after?  Bolton got a decent croatian on loan for instance.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't get on KUMB at all at the moment, let's hope that means something is happening last minute

[/clutching at straws]


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

I know you think I'm on a wind-up but it does seem bizarre given how acute the problem is. Zola's had months to sort it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

It seems crazy because the team is quite well set up in defence and midfield, imo, but if we can't score goals it will all count for nothing.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2009)

don't panic mr mainwaring.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So that's it then?  Our strikeforce really is Carlton Cole, a Chelsea youth team product, an injury ridden Spurs reject, and a talented but unproven in the Prem Italian?




you forgot ashton.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

My Spuds mate sent me a text going 'Dixon can deputise for deano' and it took me a minute to realise what he meant


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

Maybe Zola fanices a game.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Thing is the Italian looks more like someone who'll play behind the main striker and create chances for him.  that means Carlton Cole will be expected to put away the chances he creates.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Maybe Zola fanices a game.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 1, 2009)

Maybe it's part of a cunning plot.  Perhaps the young ex-spud is actually SHIT FUCKING HOT and both he and Ashton are back to full fitness and now the transfer window is closed and everyone has written off our strikeforce Zola will unleash the goal machines!


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Maybe it's part of a cunning plot.  Perhaps the young ex-spud is actually SHIT FUCKING HOT and both he and Ashton are back to full fitness and now the transfer window is closed and everyone has written off our strikeforce Zola will unleash the goal machines!





Yeah.  That's it.  That's exactly what will happen.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Thing is the Italian looks more like someone who'll play behind the main striker and create chances for him.  that means Carlton Cole will be expected to put away the chances he creates.



or set em up for the italian, behrami, jiminez and all the poeple playing off him anyway.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  That's it.  That's exactly what will happen.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2009)

It's going to be a nervewracking 3 months, every time Carlton starts limping.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 1, 2009)

zaphod22 said:


> Interested Villa fan here. How good is Collins?



Collins is a bluebird 

He will do the Ayatolah for us when we beat Villa in the cup


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

I think 5m is robbery really.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Were the club deliberately chasing a slightly unrealistic target (highly rated, wanted by arsenal) without a backup plan, knowing that we wouldn't get him but try to make the fans impressed that we were at least ambitious about signing someone half decent?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

really doubt it. and anyway we get that italiian! and i have it on good(ish) authority that dixon has trained this week and was very close to making the reserve team bench.

Which is encouraging.



dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

We should have signed David Dunn too, that would have really completed things.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

To be honest i really dont blame the club for not wanting to spend 7million or anything massive on someone who will be warming the bench for the majoroity of the season.

What would have been nice was a big young striker on loan as back up.

BUT i really like the look of hines and reckon he will do the ob fairly well when asked.

Like tommers said though i will be nervous everytime cole limps, but considering we have two strikers out injured at the moment(although dixon is backish) then im not shocked we are down to  untried youngsters as back up.

Everyone baring spurs and man city would be in the same boat.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Just someone on loan man.

Dave I think you are spinning this one a bit.  We've just flogged one of our best central defenders for relatively piss-low money.  That would have been acceptable if we'd bought a striker, but as it is... Ashton has been out for years, there's no chance of him probably ever coming back.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah im not expecting him back either but he is on the books and costing money, books need balencing, just wish he would retire so we could get on with it to be honest.

We did bring a striker in though. This is worth remembering we got that italian. Yeah he may not be able to play the cole role.

But if cole is fit hines looks to be able deputy for 20mins at a time.

If he hot injured there is nothing stopping us going 442 to relive some pressure off hines and throwing the dirty itie or dixon up top with him. Then we still have neuble as well.

Yeah i'd much perfer another fit big striker at the club but i reckon we have enough to cope.

As for collins im sad to see him go but know the French dude(he IS FRENCH DANM IT!!!!) is very well rated and we have tomkins coming through as well as spence a few years behind him, so again we are covered nicely.

Hopefully the 5million from collins will give us a signing in january if we need it.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1785045,00.html



the next 3 months are going to be interesting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

At least we have two creative players now.  That's going to make a big difference from the tail end of last season.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 2, 2009)

Redknapp was also interested in West Ham defender Matthew Upson but was put off by the £15m valuation. (Daily Mail)
---

Interesting test of the We Don't Sell To Spurs Anymore principal.  How much would he have had to offer us to prise Upson away?


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Redknapp was also interested in West Ham defender Matthew Upson but was put off by the £15m valuation. (Daily Mail)
> ---
> 
> Interesting test of the We Don't Sell To Spurs Anymore principal.  How much would he have had to offer us to prise Upson away?



£15m.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually, £13.5m would probably have done it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2009)

I reckon we should sign Jan Vennegor of Hesselink on a Bosman.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I reckon we should sign Jan Vennegor of Hesselink on a Bosman.



I reckon we should sign marco boogers.

Or samassi abou.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2009)

tommers said:


> I reckon we should sign marco boogers.
> 
> Or samassi abou.



 Someone went through the strikers who would be signable and he was about the best of a pretty shocking bunch...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 2, 2009)

viduka? err ummm


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I reckon we should sign Jan Vennegor of Hesselink on a Bosman.



Me too.

But only because of his name.  Best name in football.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/03/west-ham-financial-crisis-37m-loss


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2009)

> "West Ham United purchased three high-profile players in 2007-08 at a combined cost of £20m with total *annual *wages in excess of £12m. Those players made 36 starting appearances between them in the season."
> 
> Those three players were Freddie Ljungberg, Bellamy and Kieron Dyer.


Whoa Nelly.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry to puncture the excitement but Duxbury told us about this at the start of the summer.

Certainly explains a lot!

Eggert Magnusson - you stone cold nutter.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 3, 2009)

I knew it was big wages, but that's silly.  Thank fuck we're not doing that anymore.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/03/west-ham-financial-crisis-37m-loss



Yup - accounts for all the player sales over the last year or so.  Thank fuck we've got a management capable of getting replacements for nothing (selling McCartney for 8m and getting Ilunga first on loan and then signing him for 2m was a stroke of genius).  If it wasn't for moves like that we'd be looking absolutely fucked.  Thank fuck Curbs isn't still in charge.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

Kieron Dyer has to be one of the worst signings of all time


----------



## strung out (Sep 3, 2009)

he might have been decent if we hadn't broken his leg for you


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Kieron Dyer has to be one of the worst signings of all time


And the mad thing is it was so obvious at the time.

Even your average layman understood Newcastle were laying off a masssive liability - because of his wages, Dyer was too much on a free.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> And the mad thing is it was so obvious at the time.
> 
> Even your average layman understood Newcastle were laying off a masssive liability - because of his wages, Dyer was too much on a free.



That season, Curbs signed loads of sicknotes, they all got injured, and he ended up more or less playing a Pardew team.  He took the credit for finishing 10th, 'with all the injuries' yet the maddening thing was that it was mostly his signings who got injured.  Deano notwithstanding.

Must say Upson and Parker have been excellent buys though.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't remember everything but it wasn't that simple iirc. Against the odds, he kept you up, right? And, to that end,  he signed whatever he - and the Icelandic nutter - could in the usually useless January window. It wasn't as if it was about choices I don't think, he just took whatever might help.

Am I mis-remembering?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah he kept us up.  But he kept us up signing Boa Morte, who was useless, and Upson, who came good later but got injured straight after we signed him and was out for most of the survival bit.

It wasn't his signings who kept us up, it was the form of Green, Zamora, Benayoun coming back, NRC sorting his act out, even Harewood a bit, (probably as he was angling for a move), OK Lucas Neill did actually do a good job in that period, but he's the only one of Curbs's signings who can be at all credited for keeping us up, and some player from Argentina I've forgotten the name of.

He signed Dyer, Parker, Lljungberg, et al in the summer after we stayed up.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> He signed Dyer, Parker, Lljungberg, et al in the summer after we stayed up.


Ah! That's key.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep - we had the squad to have been nowhere near in relegation danger, just a lot of off field stuff that season fucked things up.  With a few more signings we could have gone somewhere, but instead he spent loads on crocks and a fortune on Ljungberg's wages, such a shame Zola didn't come along then...


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2009)

well, I think at the time everybody knew we were overspending, just not to the extent that has now become clear... that's why people were angry - we were spending it on a bunch of injury prone journeymen.  And I'm sure Eggy said Parker and Bellamy were our biggest earners, on about 55k a week.  I hope to god parker isn't actually on 85k a week, as it now seems bellamy was.

At the time the overspending was thought to be being funded by our new munificent billionaire owner.  Turns out he was actually using loans from his own banks at stupid interest rates.

It's become clear over the past couple of years that we've been in the doodoo... I'm not actually that bothered now it's come out just how deep.  I imagine last year's accounts will be released soon and show a much rosier picture.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah we wouldn't have signed anyone at all this summer if we were still in it, I reckon it's been sorted by the last year or so of sales.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 3, 2009)

*Cunt.*


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2009)

Spurs have signed Jimmy Walker!!!!!

Must be a double agent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> Spurs have signed Jimmy Walker!!!!!
> 
> Must be a double agent.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought you lot would like Jimmy, hes not a bad keeper and for Spurs provides good cover: http://www.caughtoffside.com/2009/0...walker-on-a-free-transfer-safe-pair-of-hands/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

It's highly unlikely he'll actually play a game for you mind you.  Will be a decent third choice keeper...


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I thought you lot would like Jimmy, hes not a bad keeper and for Spurs provides good cover: http://www.caughtoffside.com/2009/0...walker-on-a-free-transfer-safe-pair-of-hands/



Jimmy's a cult hero at west ham, chief.



He provided good cover for us too.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 4, 2009)

my best mate is walsall fan so i have even more love for walker.

And he lumoped dennis wise when he was playing for millwall. Legend.

sad to see him sully himself by going to spurs.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> my best mate is walsall fan so i have even more love for walker.
> 
> And he lumoped dennis wise when he was playing for millwall. Legend.
> 
> sad to see him sully himself by going to spurs.



It's sad really, that it's come to that for him.  I heard he tried to sell his mum down the docks but it didn't work, so he had to take the offer from Spurs.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2009)

At least, in his retirement, he'll know what it's like at a big club now.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> At least, in his retirement, he'll know what it's like at a big club now.



I can only imagine he has a cyanide capsule in his tooth.  He'll be spiking the water supply as we speak.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2009)

At least the water hasn't been cut off at Tottenham.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> At least the water hasn't been cut off at Tottenham.




  That is very true.  The bailiffs are coming round tomorrow to repossess Nigel Quashie.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to picking him up in Barking Cash Converters the following weekend.  I've got a loft that needs insulating, and I think he'll do the trick.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2009)

tommers said:


> That is very true.  The bailiffs are coming round tomorrow to repossess Nigel Quashie.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2009)

God, I bet that will happen in the future.  Club goes bankrupt, bailiffs repossess players, other clubs can buy them on the cheap at auction


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 4, 2009)

Kieron Dyer:

Several owners, low mileage, bought as seen


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah he's like a vintage English sports car... (expensive luxury which breaks down a lot)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2009)

Yay for Freddie


----------



## kained&able (Sep 5, 2009)

tomkins looked really good at the back as well!

Only caught the last half hour so didn't see much of stanislas but my understanding is he did well.

Yay academy.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 5, 2009)

*Prays we keep this batch*


----------



## kained&able (Sep 6, 2009)

vague rumblings of a saudi arabian trying to take us over.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 7, 2009)

FREE ENTRY TO RESERVE GAME TOMORROW!!!!!

behrami expected to play!!!

Im well tempted.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2009)

somebody on KUMB has got hold of the WH Holdings' (i.e. not West Ham plc but the parent company set up to handle the takeover by the Icelandics) accounts which have just been published.

They record a loss of £73 million for year ending 2007.  This includes payment of £21 million to Sheffield United (well, it says "settlement of a claim for damages".)  Legal fees also amount to another £6 or 7 million 

I guess we will find out in the next day or so whether cyber rose still reads this thread.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 7, 2009)

tommers said:


> I guess we will find out in the next day or so whether cyber rose still reads this thread.



Oh goody, that'll mean you'll get another 50 pages ahead of my thread.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope you don't mind me butting in on this thread but figured people here would know the answer..

where could I get a West Ham scarf? I'm visiting England in a few days and one of my friends here has requested a West Ham scarf..

thanks for any replies!


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 7, 2009)

The team shop would be a good first place to try.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Hope you don't mind me butting in on this thread but figured people here would know the answer..
> 
> where could I get a West Ham scarf? I'm visiting England in a few days and one of my friends here has requested a West Ham scarf..
> 
> thanks for any replies!



depends.  if you want a legitimate one then you have to go to the club or one of its stores.

I mean you can just order them off the internet...

http://www.sportingkicks.co.uk/shop...est Ham United&searchterm=&offset=&prodid=884 (not official)

http://www.megastore.whufc.com/stor...tails.aspx?pid=65763&cid=5606&tid=&bid=0&nav=

The megastores are in lakeside I think... maybe other places in east london/essex.

or the website is

http://www.megastore.whufc.com/stores/westham/default.aspx?portal=westham


----------



## kained&able (Sep 7, 2009)

Most London markets will have them. Or there is a a proper west ham merch shop at the lakeside shopping centre and one next to the ground at upton park.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 7, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Hope you don't mind me butting in on this thread but figured people here would know the answer..
> 
> where could I get a West Ham scarf? I'm visiting England in a few days and one of my friends here has requested a West Ham scarf..
> 
> thanks for any replies!



As Bluey says, for some imbecilic reason best known to the club, it's now impossible to buy the stuff anywhere but the club shop.  Quite what the reason for this is, is quite beyond me.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 7, 2009)

what no hammers merch in jjb??

oh no

ahve i mentioned recently that dave whelan is a twat.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2009)

worth mentioning again dave.  always worth mentioning again.  

reserves beat birmingham 6-0 by the way.  Hines scored a hattrick and Diamanti scored 2 free kicks.

Behrami played an hour and was taken off.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2009)

i really like the look of hines. the freekick thing is very encouraging as well. Wicked he is left footed!!! means jiminez can move to the centre to try and find some space.

Lets hope beharmi has no reaction and is at least good enough for the bench this weekend!

http://www.whufc.com/page/News/0,,12562~1744001,00.html

misssed this entirely! we have a new 17 year old rb.


dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 9, 2009)

We are slowly turning into the Italy U18s.  With less money, weaker tans and slightly fatter guts.

I can't believe we've let Savio go - for a centre-half.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 9, 2009)

diamitiris freekicks are up on the website by the way.

Anyone got a proper whutv account?


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2009)

another highly rated youngster from.... brescia. 

for somebody who was employed to extend our scouting network nani doesn't half sign a lot of kids from where he used to work.

He's the italian bungpuss.

but without the bungs.  Hopefully.


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> diamitiris freekicks are up on the website by the way.
> 
> Anyone got a proper whutv account?
> 
> ...






Can't watch it at work but am informed it's the first goal.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> worth mentioning again dave.  always worth mentioning again.
> 
> reserves beat birmingham 6-0 by the way.  Hines scored a hattrick and Diamanti scored 2 free kicks.
> 
> Behrami played an hour and was taken off.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> another highly rated youngster from.... brescia.
> 
> for somebody who was employed to extend our scouting network nani doesn't half sign a lot of kids from where he used to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 9, 2009)

at least this time its only an initial loan though. Bungpuss would have signed him for 10 million and sold him back for 500k.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> Can't watch it at work but am informed it's the first goal.




the freekicks are on the website, free player thingy. I wanna find highlights. See what else he can do and neuble and the two full backs and see behrami(my previous and soon to be favourite player)


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2009)

looks like we're gonna get some argentinian who plays for mexico as a back up for cole.  Guillermo Franco.

He says he's signed a 1 year deal.  Flying in tomorrow.

And we've signed deals with SBOBET until 2013 and for Macron to provide kits from next year until 2013.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 10, 2009)

I vageuly know who he is i think. Didn't look entirely useless for villareal.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 10, 2009)

Lawro's got us down for a 2-1 defeat...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 10, 2009)

3 points in the bag then!

whats his reasoning?


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 11, 2009)

faubert has been named our player of the month.

it seems wrong.


dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> faubert has been named our player of the month.
> 
> it seems wrong.
> 
> ...



What's the chances 'Arry had a few quid on him?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 3 points in the bag then!
> 
> whats his reasoning?
> 
> ...






			
				lawro said:
			
		

> Wigan have had a bit of an up and down start so far, which is only to be expected with a manager who's new to the division and has changed the squad a bit.
> 
> They might have benefitted from the international break after that last-minute loss to Everton and I think West Ham will have a bit more difficult season than last time.


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Wigan have had a bit of an up and down start so far, which is only to be expected with a manager who's new to the division and has changed the squad a bit.
> 
> They might have benefitted from the international break after that last-minute loss to Everton and I think West Ham will have a bit more difficult season than last time.



oooh, you're channeling lawro.  How does it feel?  I bet it feels wrong.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 11, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Wigan have had a bit of an up and down start so far, which is only to be expected with a manager who's new to the division and has changed the squad a bit.
> 
> They might have benefitted from the international break after that last-minute loss to Everton and I think West Ham will have a bit more difficult season than last time.



All i read. is "i'm a tool, a tool tool a big fat annoying tool my name is lowro and i'm a tool"



dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2009)

why will we have a bit more difficult season than last time? 

I mean, we might, but I'd be (not that) interested to hear his reasoning.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> oooh, you're channeling lawro.  How does it feel?  I bet it feels wrong.


----------



## mattie (Sep 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> looks like we're gonna get some argentinian who plays for mexico as a back up for cole.  Guillermo Franco.
> 
> He says he's signed a 1 year deal.  Flying in tomorrow.
> 
> And we've signed deals with SBOBET until 2013 and for Macron to provide kits from next year until 2013.



He seems to think he's signed, his agent's not quite on the same page:

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5549345,00.html

Or his agent has far more sense.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

what do people reckon for the team today? for the first time this season im not sure.

Illunga is out still, dyer a doubt.


Who plays centre back? de costa? tomkins or gabbidon?

where do diamitri and jiminez play? who gets dropped from the midfield?

Does behrami start?

I reckon:

centre backs will be tomkins and upson as gabbs isnt match fit still and new boy must have only had a maximum of two training sessions which is too few to start.

I would say diamitiri is going to be given left wing/midfield thing and jiminez move into the centre(although diamitiri played a free role off of hines in reserve game, so who knows) and collison drops down to the bench.

Stanislas keeps his place on the right but bring beharmi on for him with half an hour to go ish.

I'm quite intrigued to see what zola does.


dave


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it'll be a christmas tree.

I guess Spector will be at LB again.  Like you I'm not sure who will partner Upson in defence... probably Tomkins.  Faubert on the right.  Parker, Noble and either Kovac or Behrami in midfield (isn't collison injured?) and then diamanti and jiminez playing behind cole.  Although Dyer and Stanislas might get a look in, with Diamanti on the bench.

I reckon he'll play jiminez on the left and diamanti on the right, and he'll cut in on his left foot.

God.  I sound like Lawro.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

yeahhhh im really not sure where diamtiri will play.

you could be right about the cutting in thing or he could be left or centre.

behrami i would perfer to playing in proper midfield thinking about it. so wouldn't be shocked if it ends up being beharmi(if fit enough to start) noble and parker in midfield.

collison only had a slight calf problem and i think is expected to feature.

so many choices!!!!!


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> so many choices!!!!!



makes a nice change, doesn't it!

Dyer's probably going to be pissed off if he isn't first choice though.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

hopefully man city will take him for 7 million.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

well well well zola spring a suprise or ten!!!

looks like we are lining up 442 or  something.

green
upso(as an lb??)
tomkins
gabbidon

kovac
noble
parker
stanislas(lw??)

cole
hines


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> well well well zola spring a suprise or ten!!!
> 
> looks like we are lining up 442 or  something.
> 
> ...



where's that come from?  wtf?  is noble playing on the wing?  or stan and hines as wingers?

we're also playing with 10 men.

unless you're leading the line.

just seen it on the bbc.  faubert is playing.  behrami, collison and diamanti all on the bench.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

tommers said:


> I think it'll be a christmas tree.
> 
> I guess Spector will be at LB again.  Like you I'm not sure who will partner Upson in defence... probably Tomkins.  Faubert on the right.  Parker, Noble and either Kovac or Behrami in midfield (isn't collison injured?) and then diamanti and jiminez playing behind cole.  Although Dyer and Stanislas might get a look in, with Diamanti on the bench.
> 
> ...



Nah, you know what you're talking about


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> hopefully man city will take him for 7 million.
> 
> 
> dave





*Prays to every god in the known universe that this happens*


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

ooops forgot about fubert.

would have thought noble plays right wing stanislas on the left.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

Come on Diamanti, get a screamer.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

Hines is starting!

(I wrote that as Heinz to start with )


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Hines is starting!
> 
> (I wrote that as Heinz to start with )




dave put the team up on the last page RD!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry; I thought that was Dave's suggested team


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Sorry; I thought that was Dave's suggested team



That would have been impressive, if he'd guessed this one!

BTW - Just seen that the gills beat millwall 2-0.  Happy days.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

stream??


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

No joy on that front i'm afraid mate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't think you would wanna be watching this game, sounds a poor one for the hammers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah I think so although apparently we had a cast iron pen turned down


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 12, 2009)

oops.


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2009)

refs eh?

looking forward to watching a bit of diamanti though.  

I think Zola got the team wrong but hey ho....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah sounds like we had one disallowed and then diamanti came close.

Ah well, onwards and upwards.  OR something.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

oh well easy game against liverpool next week


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2009)

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 14, 2009)

"Laugh _at _Spurs" - you don't think you're missing the point . . . no, you probably don't. Let me know when Wet Sham fans come up with something.


So,   a point off the bottom three and the next game is Liverpool. Might be a long, hard season lads . . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> "Laugh _at _Spurs" - you don't think you're missing the point . . . no, you probably don't. Let me know when Wet Sham fans come up with something.
> 
> 
> So,   a point off the bottom three and the next game is Liverpool. Might be a long, hard season lads . . .



When's it ever anything else?


----------



## zaphod22 (Sep 14, 2009)

Many thanks for Collins! Had a rock solid debut together with Dunne yesterday against Birmingham. It looks like they could form a pretty good partnership.


----------



## mattie (Sep 14, 2009)

zaphod22 said:


> Many thanks for Collins! Had a rock solid debut together with Dunne yesterday against Birmingham. It looks like they could form a pretty good partnership.



A decent player, sorry to see him go but we're very centre-half-heavy and striker-light.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> "Laugh _at _Spurs" - you don't think you're missing the point . . . no, you probably don't. Let me know when Wet Sham fans come up with something.
> 
> 
> So,   a point off the bottom three and the next game is Liverpool. Might be a long, hard season lads . . .



just because one of your own chooses to laugh with you doesn't mean that i can't laugh at you.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 14, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> "Laugh _at _Spurs" - you don't think you're missing the point . . . no, you probably don't. Let me know when Wet Sham fans come up with something.
> 
> 
> So,   a point off the bottom three and the next game is Liverpool. Might be a long, hard season lads . . .



Twas ever thus.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, even decent seasons seem to start out looking dodge a lot of the time...

I'm not saying anything until I've seen how the next 5 or so pan out.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 16, 2009)

west ham to open a nigerian academy?

oh and the franco deal is possibly going to be done today.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2009)

franco signs

i think we have strikers.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Sep 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> franco signs
> 
> i think we have strikers.
> 
> ...



32 year olds! Short term thinking, nice


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2009)

we do know we have all but the youngest squad in the premeirship right.

think only arsneal have younger(or did last year)

experienced cover is a good thing.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2009)

chieftain said:


> 32 year olds! Short term thinking, nice



yeah.  What we should do is plan for the future by selling people and then buying them back in the next transfer window.

That's the shrewd thing to do.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah.  What we should do is plan for the future by selling people and then buying them back in the next transfer window.
> 
> That's the shrewd thing to do.



thats what i should have said


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 17, 2009)

Lawro reckons we're going to hold Liverpool to a draw.

*facepalm*

Benayoun to get another hat-trick?


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Lawro reckons we're going to hold Liverpool to a draw.
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> Benayoun to get another hat-trick?



the evil fucker.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 17, 2009)

Lawro or Yossi?


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Lawro or Yossi?



lawro.

yossi is a spindly little rat faced twat.







But I don't think he's evil, per se.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> the evil fucker.



 I hate it when he predicts us to draw.  the cunt.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 18, 2009)

bookies reckon 1-0 to liverpool last time i checked.

I don't think they are wrong.


dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 18, 2009)

Lucas Neill has now signed for Everton, with no mention whatsoever of how much money he's on.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5566087,00.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2009)

Reo-Coker's successful post-West Ham career continues:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...gel-Reo-Coker-in-training-ground-bust-up.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-throat-furious-training-ground-bust-up.html

The championship beckons


----------



## tommers (Sep 18, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Reo-Coker's successful post-West Ham career continues:
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...gel-Reo-Coker-in-training-ground-bust-up.html
> 
> ...



that did make me laugh.  nothing changes.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2009)

Liverpool look to have a fit squad. In comedy news, Kieron Dyer isn't injured yet. Draw would be ideal today, lads.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

green

faubert
tomkins
upson
illunga

behrami
parker
noble

diamantri
cole
hines


Looks likr the line up.

Be intresting to see if its 442 or 433

lc dyer was injured for a week or two! Nowt bad though.

dave(checks to see if he can add up to 11 this time)


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

come on the 'ammers!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

how the fuck did he miss that!

Carragher is a my favourite Liverpool player!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> lc dyer was injured for a week or two! Nowt bad though.


Roger that.

C'mon you Irons!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 19, 2009)

Come on West Ham!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Mark Bright: know nothing cunt, speculates about Italian football.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Bright's relentless gibbering is almost forcing me to turn off the coverage.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2009)

Hurrah!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 19, 2009)

2-2!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

fuck me what a great game so far.

Upson and behrami better not have anything serious

why the fuck was no one on the back stick for gerrards goal?

Oh and someone is blates going to get sent off.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Bright - "is it Aquila?"

Excellent reserach, tosspot.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

shame 

Hines is LAZY


dave


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> shame
> 
> Hines is LAZY
> 
> ...



Hines was probably your best player today, he was fucking wrecked when Babel (who had only came on 15 mins earlier) flew past him.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

Were you even watching the game.

Never ran for the ball, never took people on rubbish. Worst prospect ever


dave(may have a new new favourite player)


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Were you even watching the game.
> 
> Never ran for the ball, never took people on rubbish. Worst prospect ever
> 
> ...



you're fucking mental.


----------



## magneze (Sep 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you're fucking mental.


I agree.  x 1,000,000 Hines played really well..


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

People just don't get me on here

walrus and tommers would have understood

He was our best player in that game.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> you're fucking mental.



Um, I think he's being sarcastic.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2009)

kained&able said:


> People just don't get me on here
> 
> walrus and tommers would have understood
> 
> ...



is it too big a stretch to say that england should call him up now as he has been called up for Jamaica, but not yet played and IIRC that means he could still play for England, and it would be a real shame if he turned out to be a great player but play for jamacia?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Um, I think he's being sarcastic.



well his first [post unprompted was just that Hines was lazy and the sarcasm wasn't exactly nuanced.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2009)

I think the (may have a new favourite player) bit in the post gave it away


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah he could still play for england, not been on the picth for em so i think he is good still.

He should at least hold off on playing for Jamaica unless he really wants to.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Sep 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I think the (may have a new favourite player) bit in the post gave it away



well yeah but that is weighed up against the first post which was unprompted.

TBH it just read like he'd been drinking too much.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I think the (may have a new favourite player) bit in the post gave it away




new new favourite player! stanislas still exists!


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2009)

fucking how gutting was that?

the red machine rolls on.

Didn't help that, once again, I was watching us play liverpool in a pub in south london and, once again, the west ham fans were outnumbered 4:1.

Same old, same old.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Sep 19, 2009)

We lost that because of the upson injury. He would have never let torres win that header.

I really dont get why we didn't mark back post for thier corner either. 

Cole, parker, faubert and hines all looked really good though and its great having illunga back, diamitiri looks decent as well, obviously needs to work on his fitness a bit but thats understandable coming from serie a.

Can't say i ever really noticed noble though.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

He's not bad that Torrres is he, when he's in the mood.

You're slipping down that table.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're slipping down that table.



Twas ever thus.  We're here for the lulz, not the silverware.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not panicking til we've had a couple more games.  Sadly it's satay next so that's fucked, but are there some more reasonable fixtures after that?  I mean Spurs are doing very well this season, wigan ok are shit, maybe should have won that, but it's hardly a shock that we lost to liverpool, and we gave spurs a decent game and sounds like we gave liverpool one too


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2009)

too early to start getting worried yet, we've played spurs and liverpool at home and blackburn, wigan and wolves away... the only result I've thought was particularly bad was the one at wigan... and we should have got at least a point there.

Doesn't help that it's man city away next!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 20, 2009)

not even vaguely worried.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2009)

Any word on the Behrami injury


----------



## mattie (Sep 20, 2009)

How come Cole was on his tod for most of the game again?  Hines was giving Carragher the run-around, I'd have liked us to have had a bit more of a pop at them.

Dyer had a few decent runs as well, problem was they were straight into 3 Liverpool defenders as there was little else up there for them to worry about.

At he other end, have to admit Torres was superb.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

Can I just be the first to say: Too good to go down.


----------



## mattie (Sep 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Can I just be the first to say: Too good to go down.



I'm just glad there's others in the league that are too shit not to go down.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Any word on the Behrami injury






			
				whufc.com said:
			
		

> There was also more positive news on the injury front as Zola revealed that the injuries that forced Matthew Upson and Valon Behrami from the field were not thought to be too serious, while Diamanti was only taken off after an all-action hour that took its toll.
> 
> "It shouldn't be too bad. For Upson, the muscle got very tight so he had to come off before breaking it. Regarding Behrami, because he had been working a lot in the last few weeks I think he had a little problem with the sciatic nerve so he shouldn't be too bad."



would thought he will misss bolton to be on the safe side(or bench anyway) but then its all good. stanislas will be fit for bolton.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

You obviously don't see much on the tv but I was quite impressed with Pompey; they're fighting, the have ambition on the park, good shape,  etc. Given everything that's happened I was surprised. It's far from all over for them, imo.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2009)

what we reckoning for tonight. im reall not confident.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what we reckoning for tonight. im reall not confident.
> 
> dave



Bolton?  Away?

Does Lawro do predictions for Carling Cup?  I want to hear what he has to say.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2009)

from the guardian...



> The Villa manager is not expected to brush what represented a challenge to his authority under the carpet and it remains likely that Reo-Coker will move on when the transfer window reopens in January. A possible short-term loan move has been ruled out, with the former West Ham United player not interested in joining a Championship club.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> Bolton?  Away?
> 
> Does Lawro do predictions for Carling Cup?  I want to hear what he has to say.


I'm not sure he does but I'd be happy to predict doom and despair if it helps . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what we reckoning for tonight. im reall not confident.
> 
> dave



We'll at least find out how much our foreign imports like it up 'em.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Forgot to post this over the weekend, what with having an actual football conversation on the United thread. 

Hines looks a bit of a find. Needs a bit of polish, but looked pretty damned good against the 'Pool on Saturday...


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there a reason the game starts at 8, not 7:45?  Are we on the box somewhere?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2009)

Not on any tv channel that would affect the kick off time. I think I did know whty they did this once, but I've forgotten. Not that helpful really  . . .


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> Is there a reason the game starts at 8, not 7:45?  Are we on the box somewhere?




Don't think so.

It's on radio london.

Hines and diamanti in attack, dyer's playing, kovac and da costa...

no franco though.


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> It's on radio london.
> 
> ...




Do they broadcast on DAB or internet, do you know?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/playlive/bbc_london/

Vaguely  intelligent, amusing commentary usually - bette than that 5Live shite, anyway.


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2009)

Ta.

Why is that not linked from the beeb text commentary I wonder?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2009)

Local radio I suppose.  About 50 local radio station init. Usually just link to 5Live. Just guessing . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Local radio I suppose.  About 50 local radio station init. Usually just link to 5Live. Just guessing . .



I'd have thought beeb text commentary for West Ham would have a link to beeb radio commentary for West Ham.  Perhaps they're rivals.

Sounds a decent game, which means we'll lose.


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2009)

Bondz N'Gala.  That's the sort of name legends are made of.

One up, Ilunga.


----------



## mattie (Sep 22, 2009)

Arse.  Quelle surprise, Davis 'spoons the header in' with 4 minutes left.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> Bondz N'Gala.  That's the sort of name legends are made of.



yet another very highly rated centre back!!! Bondz Bondzanga N'Gala to give him his full name, think he is captaining the nerves this year.

dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2009)

bollocks!


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2009)

I just want to go to bed.  I'm so tired and listening to a typical bolton night isn't helping.  

Sounds like hines and the serie B striker are the plus points.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2009)

3-1.  I'm off to bed.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2009)

was always likely to happen.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 22, 2009)

Citeh away on Monday. Ouch.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 22, 2009)

I actually like our chances of getting something against city. 

I havent quite decided why but i reckon we will match up to them well.


dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I actually like our chances of getting something against city.
> 
> I havent quite decided why but i reckon we will match up to them well.
> 
> ...



Chances Bellend will score?  

At least we'll hopefully have strikers (note plural) for this one.  And it's on the box.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't watch if I were you  . . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't watch if I were you  . . .



Come on, Bellamy's not _that_ ugly.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2009)

Football-wise, he's in the mood though. If you took away his personality, character and appearance, he'd be a decent person.

I have to admire your optimism going into this. Looks very ugly from here.


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Football-wise, he's in the mood though. If you took away his personality, character and appearance, he'd be a decent person.
> 
> I have to admire your optimism going into this. Looks very ugly from here.



This wouldn't be the wishful thinking resurfacing, would it?

We'll run around a lot, create a few chances that CFC will blaze into the upper tier and concede a couple from bits of opposition individual genius intersected with suicidal defending on our part.

It'll be great.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2009)

That's my kind of hightlights package!


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2009)

mattie said:


> This wouldn't be the wishful thinking resurfacing, would it?
> 
> We'll run around a lot, create a few chances that CFC will blaze into the upper tier and concede a couple from bits of opposition individual genius intersected with suicidal defending on our part.
> 
> It'll be great.



Sums up the season so far.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2009)

true enough but i reckon a fit again behrami will solve a lot of the defensive problems and jiminez and diamitri may well solve the scoring problems.

Now we just need 2 years in future tomkins rather then the current model!

I also don't think it can be overstated how damn important illunga is for us. Having spector/gabbidon at lb cost us points He also provides that bit of extra width going forward.

I honestly reckon we will get a draw at city, then beat fulham at ours draw against stoke and then we will look in a much better position by the time arsenal rolls around towards the end of october.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I honestly reckon we will get a draw at city, then beat fulham at ours draw against stoke and then we will look in a much better position by the time arsenal rolls around towards the end of october.



I wish I shared your optimism dave.  Our fixtures up until Xmas look crappy to me.


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That's my kind of hightlights package!




Typical.  Only cheers on the clubs with money.


----------



## mattie (Sep 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> true enough but i reckon a fit again behrami will solve a lot of the defensive problems and jiminez and diamitri may well solve the scoring problems.
> 
> Now we just need 2 years in future tomkins rather then the current model!
> 
> ...



We're always much, much better with a temperamental Italian up front somewhere.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2009)

It must be about time to  look out for Terry Dixon, isn't it?

I'd really like the lad to do well given all his problems but I'd also be  a bit pissed off that Tottenham got it wrong,  so a bit conflicted. On balance I hope he does well. Is he almost fit?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2009)

He is back in full training as of a week ago. Its going to take a while to get him sharp again you would assume.

Really wouldn't be shocked if he gets a reserve team run out sooner rather then later though


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2009)

have you seen the story in the standard about duckers and nani taking a cut to their wages in order to get franco in?

I don't know what to think.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2009)

that its the standard so its wrong?


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

what do people reckon for tonight then?


I reckon we will get a draw. Im strangely optimistic.

reckon we will go 442 and start with franco and cole upfront and kovac in the midfield along with behrami , parker and jiminez

which will fuck with them stiffle them and we will draw 1-1.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what do people reckon for tonight then?
> 
> 
> I reckon we will get a draw. Im strangely optimistic.
> ...



I have a horrible feeling that the commentator will say "with the charges earlier today west ham were already having a bad day.... it's just got worse!" at some point in proceedings.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2009)

It's a bit like supporting Colonel Travis at The Alamo, but I hope you get a result anyway!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

team is:

Green

faubert
da costa
tomkins
illunga

jiminez
kovac
parker
Noble
Diamanti

Cole

Kurucz, Spector, N'Gala, Payne, Stanislas, Nouble, Hines

No upson or behrami again is a bit lame.


dave


----------



## Deareg (Sep 28, 2009)

1-1 nice one hammers


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

2-1.  Fucking ridiculous free kick.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

we are far to open down our right hand side.

why the fuck was our second disallowed. Cole did fuck all wrong.

and bollocks to there 2nd being a free kick and all.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we are far to open down our right hand side.
> 
> why the fuck was our second disallowed. Cole did fuck all wrong.



I know.  Ridiculous isn't it?  And why did they get the free kick for their second?

A more bitter man than me might be tempted to say something along the lines of them already getting the big 4 decisions.

bellamy and tevez look like good players, don't they?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

nah i have it on good authority that tevez is well over rated and just runs a round a lot.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nah i have it on good authority that tevez is well over rated and just runs a round a lot.



Don't forget, we've still got the one bellers is nailed on to score to go.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2009)

The Wet Sham dressing room some moments ago:


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

cole looks like he has the beating of thier centre backs though so reckon we have another goal in us.

Especially if jimmy or diamanti step up. I wouldn't be shocked if we get the draw still.

Daying that i wouldn't be shocked if city have two goals in em.

We shall see.

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

"mr foy doesn't make many mistakes"


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

must be sarcasm surely?

dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

well... that was about what was expected.  Except bellamy didn't score.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

didn't play badly and if the ref had got the decisions right  it could have been different.

Tomkins is still a bit naive which is a shame, he is going to be good though.

We really need a win against fulham but am still not even vaguely worried. We also need behrami and upson back to shore us up a bit.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah.  it's annoying cos the fixtures computer has messed us up.  I just worry that now this fulham game is a must win and if we lose it then I can see some heads dropping.

I never expected anything out of this game.  Man City beat us at home even when they hadn't just spent £200 million.  We played OK and the important decisions went against us.


----------



## deadringer (Sep 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> *yeah.  it's annoying cos the fixtures computer has messed us up.*  I just worry that now this fulham game is a must win and if we lose it then I can see some heads dropping.
> 
> I never expected anything out of this game.  Man City beat us at home even when they hadn't just spent £200 million.  We played OK and the important decisions went against us.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, agreed if we dont get a good result against fulham then we go into stoke which is difficult at the best of times and then onto arsneal and sunderland which isn't easy.

Bit of a confidence boost with us winning and scoring at least two against fulham though will alleviate a lot of pressure and who knows maybe let us take a couple of points or three in the next two.

Then we will be sorted again.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

deadringer said:


>





yeah.  i know.

it's true though!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

losing against wigan really didnt help either.


dave


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> losing against wigan really didnt help either.



yeah, that's the only result so far where I was actually really pissed off.

Well,  I've been pissed off at the others but we've not been expected to get anything.  If only Carlton hadn't passed that ball 50 yards to defoe.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

yep that was a bit silly of him.

and agreed we have had a bastard of a start to the season fixture wise. We would have done well to get another two/three points out of it so far. Which is why i'm not concerned. I really didn't expect that much better.

Novemeber is when i expect us to start to climb the table a bit, then its a complete bastard again in december. before jan and feb should see us safe.


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> I know.  Ridiculous isn't it?  And why did they get the free kick for their second?
> 
> A more bitter man than me might be tempted to say something along the lines of them already getting the big 4 decisions.
> 
> bellamy and tevez look like good players, don't they?



Yeah Lescott fell over, didn't he?  I watched the replay and - for whatever reason - the assistant referee flagged it immediately before the ball was centred.
I think we  still would have won. We must be the most leftsided team ever. 
Lescott, Onefoot Bridge, Barry, Petrov, Bellamy with Weiss, Sylvinho and Garrido on the bench.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

Refs really need to start to realise that even fairly strong players bounce off of carlton cole these days and that just beacuse the bloke fell over doesn't mean he fouled him

Last couple of games i've thought a lot of fouls given against him were nothing of the sort, even taking into account my claret and blue tinted glasses.


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Refs really need to start to realise that even fairly strong players bounce off of carlton cole these days and that just beacuse the bloke fell over doesn't mean he fouled him
> 
> Last couple of games i've thought a lot of fouls given against him were nothing of the sort, even taking into account my claret and blue tinted glasses.
> 
> ...



True. What about Faubert though? His fake injury stopped a rampant Petrov attack and he didn't even get a yellow for it. 
City players thought he was dead but he suddenly arose. Was quite funny really.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeaaah wasn't his best moment.

I like bellend clutching his face and then knee and then arguing with the physio bit as well. That was comic gold.


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Yeaaah wasn't his best moment.
> 
> I like bellend clutching his face and then knee and then arguing with the physio bit as well. That was comic gold.
> 
> ...



Yeah there were aways going to be a few comedy incidents though Tevez behaved with decorum.

Why do Hammers hate Bellamy? Is it just cos he wanted to leave to a "bigger" club? 
City fans hated him signing for us but tbh I'd say he'd keep Tevex and Robinho out of a fully fit 1st XI.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2009)

What happened to Dyer this week?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

we hate him because we spent shit loads on him he got injured for aggggesss and then decided he wanted a fresh start the second he was fit again. Just glad we got a decent wedge for him.

And every sane person hates bellemy anyway, he IS a cunt.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> What happened to Dyer this week?



slight ham string problem i think. Nowt big is expected back for the weekend, possibly. Think we are just treating him very carefully as he has been out for so long.

But with hines and stanislas coming on by the day he will struggle to get a place to be honest.


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> we hate him because we spent shit loads on him he got injured for aggggesss and then decided he wanted a fresh start the second he was fit again. Just glad we got a decent wedge for him.
> 
> And every sane person hates bellemy anyway, he IS a cunt.
> 
> ...



Actually do you know he sunk £1M of his own money into an academy in Sierra Leone and refused to be interviewed about it, telling the journo more or less that people think he's a cunt so there's no point in spinning it?

Damn good player though but now I understand your pov.


----------



## linerider (Sep 28, 2009)

Well we have played worse and won,we tried and got mugged off by the ref and linesmen( who all had a bad game) City could have scored a hat full but then so could we.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I think we  still would have won. We must be the most leftsided team ever.




yeah, you would probably still have won but the 2 free kicks you were given, which you scored from and the disallowed goal for us leaves a bit of a bitter taste in the mouth.

I also think that, if ESPN are going to have Joe Royle commentating on your matches we should have had paolo, or trevor brooking or something.  And then Kev in the studio!  Jesus christ.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, you would probably still have won but the 2 free kicks you were given, which you scored from and the disallowed goal for us leaves a bit of a bitter taste in the mouth.
> 
> I also think that, if ESPN are going to have Joe Royle commentating on your matches we should have had paolo, or trevor brooking or something.  And then Kev in the studio!  Jesus christ.



Joe Royle I thought ESPN were supposed to be a step up from Setanta but I suppose they've ad to throw this together pretty quickly.

Was hilarious that there were at least six ex-City managers in the ground. We have had a few of them!


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Joe Royle I thought ESPN were supposed to be a step up from Setanta but I suppose they've ad to throw this together pretty quickly.
> 
> Was hilarious that there were at least six ex-City managers in the ground. We have had a few of them!



there was a whole stand full of them, a commentary box, and a studio!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw  a little of ESPN in August - King Kev seemed even more lobotomised than before. If he can't talk about "passion" and "playing for the shirt" he's bollocksed.

Cracking choice for England manager him.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> there was a whole stand full of them, a commentary box, and a studio!



so that's why they're talking about stadium expansion; we can't fit all the ex-managers in
wonder what would happen if all the players we have on loan decide they want to come to a match?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 30, 2009)

Manchester City forward Carlos Tevez has explained his reasons for not celebrating his goals against West Ham on Monday, saying that "part of me will always be a Hammer". However, following the treatment he received at Old Trafford recently, the Argentine says he will not extend the same courtesy if he scores against his former club Manchester United. (Daily Mail)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, that's the only result so far where I was actually really pissed off.
> 
> Well,  I've been pissed off at the others but we've not been expected to get anything.  If only Carlton hadn't passed that ball 50 yards to defoe.



yeah tbh if we beat Fulham and the game in hand we'll be back in mid table


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> yeah tbh if we beat Fulham and the game in hand we'll be back in mid table


 
I'm going to quote this back at you at the end of the season when you've been relegated on goal difference.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 30, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Manchester City forward Carlos Tevez has explained his reasons for not celebrating his goals against West Ham on Monday, saying that "part of me will always be a Hammer". However, following the treatment he received at Old Trafford recently, the Argentine says he will not extend the same courtesy if he scores against his former club Manchester United. (Daily Mail)



i personally would not have booed him if i had been able to get a ticket, but i really am starting to take a dislike to him, he has bad mouthed the club non stop since he left


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2009)

West Hams wheels are off already... This is great to watch


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2009)

They had wheels?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2009)

Got at least two more points then you had this time last season!


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 30, 2009)

ZING.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Got at least two more points then you had this time last season!
> 
> 
> dave



You lot are always harking on about past achievements


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2009)

I think you'll find i am harking on about past tottenham failings and comparing them to current west ham meh. Actually.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Got at least two more points then you had this time last season!


Is young Zola is as good as Harry. Will he also sign  £38 mill worth of strikers in January if you're still in the shit . . .


----------



## mattie (Sep 30, 2009)

We'll be OK once we get our England and Erasure frontman back.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2009)

yes to the first one, and we wont be in the shit come december so the second isn't relevant.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2009)

Bayern Munich striker Luca Toni has edged closer to a move to West Ham after refusing to play for the German side's reserves. (Daily Mail)

I've criticised Big Luca in the past for being lazy and inconsistent but I think his style would suit the Premiership and getting him would be a major coup for West Ham. Zola connection, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 1, 2009)

I ignore all transfer stories untill december 1st.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2009)

To bad for you, I'll be posting them all here.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2009)

zavon hines has been called up to the england u21 squad and rightly so!!!

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes!  Prophet of seers I am


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't mean to sound arrogant and that, but it would have been a real waste for him to play for Jamaica.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Bit one tomorrow for you boys. Them's the ones you want to win  - no pressure of course, none at all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree, I'm nervous about this one.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I don't mean to sound arrogant and that, but it would have been a real waste for him to play for Jamaica.



He still might play for jamaica. To be honest he will struggle to get into the england first teamif he ends up being a right midfielder. Lennon & Milner will have the right wing locked for a long long time.

But he might as well play u21 football for us, see how good he becomes.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2009)

Basically, we should have realised we were going to struggle, at least initially.  We've brought in a load of new players untested at PL level, and we're requiring them to learn quickly and gel as a team.  It was always going to take a while.  At least this season there will be worse teams.  remember lads, in the old days good teams took time.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2009)

bluestreak - you haven't managed a random 'it gets better' so far, beginning to get a little concerned 




MrDog - most def a game to be nervous about. Low-scoring draw?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah or 1-0 to either team.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2009)

im saying 3-1 to us.

Behrami and upson back will make a huge differnce defensively which should allow our foward players to push on.

Doesn't look like its going to streamed anywhere.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 4, 2009)

Arse.  Still, whenever I watch games we're shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 4, 2009)

We are fucked.

There, I've said it.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2009)

Cathartic, ain't it.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2009)

Scraped a draw.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> We are fucked.
> 
> There, I've said it.



you annoy me! its either we will finish 6th or 18th with you!


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> bluestreak - you haven't managed a random 'it gets better' so far, beginning to get a little concerned
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's because it's hard to mock another team when you're worried about your own!

talk about the training facilities again, that will always do it for me.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll make a bold statement; you are not going to get 40 points this season. Hull stayed up with 35 points last season. Good luck


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm starting to get worried now ever so slightly i have to say.

Stll don't see us being anywhere near the bottom by the end of the season but i'm getting less confident.

Please note losing the next two games will not change my mind about anything, as i'm really not expecting much out of either of em.. Its our november that us going to be make or break.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Arse.  Still, whenever I watch games we're shit.



season ticket holder then are you?


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> season ticket holder then are you?



that would be one fucking hell of a commute.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2009)

We need strikers, we won't get strikers unless we have money.  

We won't have money until the holding company sell the club on.

Hopefully this'll happen soon, and equally hopefully not to Gold et al.

We can't rely upon one less-than-dead-eyed striker, no matter how well he plays, and we can't take punts on 32 year old Mexicans or youth team.

Carlton's got a decent scoring record, think what a genuine finisher could do.  We've played well in some of the matches I've seen - City was the only one where we were easily beat - however we need to learn from the season we dropped because we didn't have a decent centre-half.  We've got some tidy players, just no-one up front.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> season ticket holder then are you?



No because for the past few years I've lived considerable distances from London.  I did go to the newcastle-west ham game when I was up there and will probably go to portsmouth-west ham this year...


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2009)

I meant you must be a season ticket holder as you posted "whenever I watch games we're shit"... 

...which is every week  < JOKE, boom boom


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I meant you must be a season ticket holder as you posted "whenever I watch games we're shit"...
> 
> ...which is every week  < JOKE, boom boom




never explain your jokes chief.  It takes away the mystery.

I'm a dad by the way.  As of last wednesday.


----------



## mattie (Oct 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm a dad by the way.  As of last wednesday.



boy/girl?  Or have you said already?  (eta:  Seen the new tagline - good name for a centre-forward)

Congrats!!  And good luck!  

For the next 18 years...

In other familial matters, I got married 9 days ago and have already lost my wedding ring.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm a dad by the way.  As of last wednesday.





mattie said:


> I got married 9 days ago


Well played lads. Great stuff!

All we need now is for kained and disabled to report he got a shag  . . . but lets not get too carried away.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2009)

mattie said:


> boy/girl?  Or have you said already?  (eta:  Seen the new tagline - good name for a centre-forward)
> 
> Congrats!!  And good luck!
> 
> ...




boy.  He was 5 weeks' premature, so is still in the special care unit but he seems to be doing well.  His feeding has gone from 1ml/hour through a nose tube to "on demand" (so, when he screams we feed him) in 4 days.  Difficult to leave him there every night though.  Spending day after day in the hospital is a bit knacking too.

Congrats on the wedding.  I almost lost my ring a few times in the first few days, after a while I decided just to never take it off.  I hope you find it.  Did it all go OK?


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well played lads. Great stuff!



Thankyou.


----------



## mattie (Oct 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> boy.  He was 5 weeks' premature, so is still in the special care unit but he seems to be doing well.  His feeding has gone from 1ml/hour through a nose tube to "on demand" (so, when he screams we feed him) in 4 days.  Difficult to leave him there every night though.  Spending day after day in the hospital is a bit knacking too.
> 
> Congrats on the wedding.  I almost lost my ring a few times in the first few days, after a while I decided just to never take it off.  I hope you find it.  Did it all go OK?



My missus was born 6 weeks premature, so as far as I'm concerned it just makes them more lovely.   Must be quite nasty and stressful all round, but they're taking the best of care with him to make sure no complications arise.  He'll be running around nicking fivers from your wallet and booze from the cabinet in no time.

Ring fell off my finger, it was far, far too big - no idea how we ballsed the fitting up that badly.  I'd have needed a new one anyway, it was engraved inside so we couldn't really adjust it.  Also no idea where it went, we had a weekend away in Brecon so it's probably somewhere up a mountain.  That's the romantic version the missus gets, more likely it flew off when I was raging at the TV after Bath lost in injury time. 

Wedding awesome ta, parents and siblings plus best mate on each side, no stresses, a load of beer and decent food and no tidying up to do.


----------



## mattie (Oct 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well played lads. Great stuff!
> 
> All we need now is for kained and disabled to report he got a shag  . . . but lets not get too carried away.



Ta - although I suspect, from here on in, dave is more likely than me to get a shag.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2009)

That bad, eh


----------



## mattie (Oct 5, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That bad, eh



I'm just too tired


----------



## chieftain (Oct 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> never explain your jokes chief.  It takes away the mystery.
> 
> I'm a dad by the way.  As of last wednesday.



Congratulations, well done you and Mrs Tommers. Being a Dad is great.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 5, 2009)

mattie said:


> In other familial matters, I got married 9 days ago and have already lost my wedding ring.



Congratulations you to Mattie, how'd the misses take the ring loss?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 5, 2009)

I bet when he finds it he'll be kissing her ring.


----------



## mattie (Oct 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I bet when he finds it he'll be kissing her ring.



Are you implying it's somewhere up my wife's backside?


----------



## mattie (Oct 5, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Congratulations you to Mattie, how'd the misses take the ring loss?



ta - she took it very well, she's forever losing stuff so I think she's getting herself in credit for when she next abandons the car keys.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 5, 2009)

mattie said:


> Are you implying it's somewhere up my wife's backside?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 7, 2009)

Missed all the good news.  Congrats boys.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 9, 2009)

Collison and DIXON play reserve game!!!!

No way!!!! Apparently dixon got a run out against ipswich on tuesday as well.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 9, 2009)

chieftain said:


> I meant you must be a season ticket holder as you posted "whenever I watch games we're shit"...
> 
> ...which is every week  < JOKE, boom boom



Ah right, I thought you were questioning how much of a proper football fan I was as if I didn't go very often


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> never explain your jokes chief.  It takes away the mystery.
> 
> I'm a dad by the way.  As of last wednesday.



Wicked mate.  It's amazing isn't it....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2009)

He even manages to slip a mention of the West ham case into a thread about shariah!


----------



## Batboy (Oct 14, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> He even manages to slip a mention of the West ham case into a thread about shariah!



Brilliant!....I have visions of Cyberose injecting West Ham into every aspect of life and conversation...

*Cyberose finding out his wife has being have a fling with the South American Tango dance teacher at the Bramall Lane community centre:*

_"Right that's it Carlossetta...I'm relegating you to the other bedroom, the one that faces the pylon" and whatsmore and I'm fining you twelve years housekeeping money, surely you know that guy is an illegal immigrant he should not even be in the country let alone making you play away from home, it's sooo unfair, it's just like West Ham!"_



*Cyberose playing monopoly with his next door neighbour:*

_"You didn't pass go... you cheat you're just like those horrible eastenders, that's it go to Jail you scum and while we are at it  i'll take all your money, the deeds to Mayfair and Park lane, justice says  someone has to pay for my little racing cars hurt feelings"
_


*Cyberose at a checkout at Tescos*:

_" Hang on! Hang on!...  little Miss Checkout Girl who-do-you-think-you- are!... blowing cheating cockney bubbles... where's the discount for the 2 in 1 offer on the Argentine corned beef eh! eh!? " 
"you are in contravention of rule 1A, Aisle 6, trolly B rule,  So you've cheated, you bastards... I'm going to the Retailers Association, this isn't right, I demand an independent inquiry and a shutdown of your stores especially that one they have in Green Street, however I might let you off if you can just give me the err um... till"_

Check out girl: _"But sir that's not corned beef , that's hemorrhoids cream"_

Cyberose: _"err that's not the point is it?"_

Check out girl: _"Pardon sir?"_

Cyberose :_ "Well there you go... think about it you soppy cow... it's clearly another contravention of the trade descriptions act, isn't it? Grrrr... You're just like that West Ham!"_

Check out girl: _"Sir can you please take your hands out of the till?"_


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 14, 2009)

:


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2009)

Well i've just heard the first zola is being sacked and has 3 games to save his job otherwise Billic is being given the job rumour.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2009)

Where from, dare I ask?

Tricky time for journalists, these international periods.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure mate just sent me an email with it quoted.

Knowing him its probably lifted off of football365. Or just something from talksport he heard.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2009)

That's fucking nuts.  We've actually had some quite hard games.  The only really poor result has been Fulham - we've lost to Satay, Spuds and Liverpewl and actually played decently in all of them.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That's fucking nuts.  We've actually had some quite hard games.  The only really poor result has been Fulham - we've lost to Satay, Spuds and Liverpewl and actually played decently in all of them.



The reason we're in the shite is because or sale is in limbo so cash is frozen.  it'll be the same for Bilic as for Zola and Clarke.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That's fucking nuts.


Said the same about Ramos. Generally speaking, I think Premiership wisdom is if it's looking dodgy get someone esle in before the end of November.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2009)

mattie said:


> The reason we're in the shite is because or sale is in limbo so cash is frozen.  it'll be the same for Bilic as for Zola and Clarke.



I completely agree.  that said, I still think we'll be fine leaguewise.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Said the same about Ramos. Generally speaking, I think Premiership wisdom is if it's looking dodgy get someone esle in before the end of November.



I'd understand a change once we're sold/bought, but now makes zero sense.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Said the same about Ramos. Generally speaking, I think Premiership wisdom is if it's looking dodgy get someone esle in before the end of November.



I'm waiting til we've had a few more 'easier' fixtures before concluding he should go.  Thing is, we've been playing OK, the only really dodgy results have been fulham at home and maybe wigan away (but then they beat chelsea 3-1 too).  Losng 3-2 to liverpool and matching them quite well, or 3-1 at satay (ditto) or 2-1 to your lot, well it's hardly the end of civilisation


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I completely agree.  that said, I still think we'll be fine leaguewise.



I reckon we'll be fine, but we can't fill gaps in strikeforces with kids and end-of-career pay-dayers forever.  

We've needed another striker ever since Bellend went, and perhaps even whilst he was here.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm waiting til we've had a few more 'easier' fixtures before concluding he should go.  Thing is, we've been playing OK, the only really dodgy results have been fulham at home and maybe wigan away (but then they beat chelsea 3-1 too).  Losng 3-2 to liverpool and matching them quite well, or 3-1 at satay (ditto) or 2-1 to your lot, well it's hardly the end of civilisation



Silly mistakes hurt us, and Torres just being quality.  The thing is, we don't have anyone to get us the goals our play sometimes merits (c.f. Liverpool)

Thought we looked poor against Fulham for most of the game though.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2009)

Also it would cost us a good 6 million to get rid of zola and clarke.

We couldn't afford to sack em


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2009)

It would be MENTAL to sack them.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2009)

completely mental.


Billic is always going to be linked with us though, well unless everton need a new manager ever.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 15, 2009)

You only pay them while they're unemployed and for what would have been the length of the contract. Clarke won't out of work five minutes, Zola  perhaps a bit longer . . .


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> He even manages to slip a mention of the West ham case into a thread about shariah!


I should see which other random threads I can sneak it into!

Anyway how are you guys? Seems such a long time since we took all your money! Hope it's not affectin ya too much!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2009)

We'd be commanders in chief of the entire universe if it wasn't for your martyrdom


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## chieftain (Oct 16, 2009)

Every Spurs fan I know loves that, and your league position!! boom boom

"The leagues upside down" Jason the Hammers quote of the week!


----------



## mattie (Oct 16, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> I should see which other random threads I can sneak it into!
> 
> Anyway how are you guys? Seems such a long time since we took all your money! Hope it's not affectin ya too much!



Rather you got it than Warnock.

You greedy robbing bastards.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, the good news is you have 3 points more than we did at this stage last season, the bad news you already know - almost everything else


----------



## kained&able (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeahh, wasn't expecting anything out of that game and expectations were met.

Apparently we should have had a penelty and huth should have been sent off for twating matty upson.

Arsenal up next, which is handy! Then we get a few decent fixtures in a row which we will simply have to win or i will start having a hissy fit of quite epic proportions.

Oh by the way we play chelsea reserves on monday which will be streamed as chelseas reserves team games go out on thier tv channel.

Could be fun to watch the likes of Neuble and Dixon and a few others.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Could be fun to watch the likes of Neuble and Dixon and a few others.


Most def. If you get a link on the night please put it up.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 18, 2009)

takeover rumour!!!

heres hoping.



dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2009)

It does seem ludicrous that a club with as good a fanbase, academy, history, etc as ours basically never seems to have a chance of a decent takeover.  

Possible explanations:

1. Tevez shenanigans tainted the club (but then why would this deter someone from as murky a world as international business?).

2. We're seen as the fourth biggest club in a city, without people from outside the SE of the UK understanding the Essex diaspora, that we're basically one of teh teams of choice of an entire county, etc

3. The debt (but this is true of loads of clubs)


----------



## kained&able (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah im suprised its taking this long i have to say. Other then the satdium i see no reason why we aren't as attractive an option as newcastle or man city.(other then there being oil under eastlands obviously).


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2009)

I honestly think that people from outside Britain don't really understand that London is more than just a mere city, it's almost a country in itself, and that being the fourth biggest from there isn't that bad and that we are Essex's team


----------



## kained&able (Oct 18, 2009)

Im not that suprised though. Even new york only has  1 basketball team. The nets had to relocate to Jersey for fucks sake!

Although i think they are moving back home soon.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2009)

It's a great time to borrow money, the hard part is finding someone to lend it to you. Citeh of course sold this week, still no one for Newcastle.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 18, 2009)

you mean pompey and fucking birmingham for that matter.

How are we not a more attractive option for billionaires then either of those two.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 18, 2009)

what if i had inhaled one of those things would that be bad


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you mean pompey and fucking birmingham for that matter.
> 
> How are we not a more attractive option for billionaires then either of those two.
> 
> ...



Yes - this is what I don't get either.  It must be the 'fourth biggest club in a city' thing.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2009)

You're a bigger club than Fulham?


----------



## tbaldwin (Oct 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're a bigger club than Fulham?



About 50x bigger id say....West Ham will always be one of Londons big 4 clubs....And to be honest miles and miles bigger than any 5th club...Which is probably Charlton or Millwall anyway....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're a bigger club than Fulham?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2009)

You meet West Ham fans everywhere - my first week in China I met one, out of about 5 British people I met in the whole of Wuhan.  I've only met one Fulham fan in my life.


----------



## tbaldwin (Oct 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You meet West Ham fans everywhere - my first week in China I met one, out of about 5 British people I met in the whole of Wuhan.  I've only met one Fulham fan in my life.



Hugh Grant?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>




This threads gone a bit quiet lately, can't think why. At least give me crumbs to work with!


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> This threads gone a bit quiet lately, can't think why. At least give me crumbs to work with!



Some of us have been busy!

Takeover "within 2 weeks"?!?

Believe it when I see it.


----------



## zaphod22 (Oct 19, 2009)

After seeing him play on a few occasions may I now take the opportunity of thanking you very much for James Collins. Bargain of the season! He and Richard Dunne have already formed a pretty solid centre half partnership and both scored in our win over Chelski on Saturday.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2009)

zaphod22 said:


> After seeing him play on a few occasions may I now take the opportunity of thanking you very much for James Collins. Bargain of the season! He and Richard Dunne have already formed a pretty solid centre half partnership and both scored in our win over Chelski on Saturday.



Alright.  No need to kick us when we're down.

Good isn't he?  And obviously now destined to go on some record breaking uninjured run for the next 5 years.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2009)

I said we were being robbed with that one


----------



## mattie (Oct 19, 2009)

Sad to see him go, but we need strikers and have a reasonable group decent centre-halves. 

In which case it's quite a shame we didn't use the 5 mill on a striker.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2009)

Dunno, I actually think his return to the team was a big part of our form which got us out of looked, at one point, like trouble last season.

He's one of the ultimate unheralded prem players, I've said that on here for a long time.

Look at the rate we have been leaking goals since he left


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Dunno, I actually think his return to the team was a big part of our form which got us out of looked, at one point, like trouble last season.
> 
> He's one of the ultimate unheralded prem players, I've said that on here for a long time.
> 
> Look at the rate we have been leaking goals since he left




well, him and neill.

and it was tomkins and upson in the centre at the end of last season cos he was injured.


----------



## mattie (Oct 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Dunno, I actually think his return to the team was a big part of our form which got us out of looked, at one point, like trouble last season.
> 
> He's one of the ultimate unheralded prem players, I've said that on here for a long time.
> 
> Look at the rate we have been leaking goals since he left



From what I've seen, we leak goals because we don't threaten to score them - ball goes up to Carlton, he does sterling work trying to hold onto it but he's got no-one to help so it's straight back at us.

Agreed that Collins is a very tidy centre-half though, although I'd go for Tomkins and Upson he's a very good player to have coming into the team.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2009)

I really rated james collins but yeah we needed a striker or two.

Diamanti just needs to find his scoring touch. He hasn't played badly thus far but really needs a goal to get him up and running. The likes of collison and behrami)once he is back up to speed_ being back wont harm in that department either.

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=52289&part=sports

Stream for reserve team game against chelski for the benefit of london calling(who im convinced wants to support west ham really.) kick off is at 7!


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks - Dixon's not playing though is he?

Anyway, normal service is assumed after 3 mins. Wet Sham 1-0 down.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2009)

he is on then bench. Still not fit enough for 60mins even at reserve level

dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2009)

arses handed to us!

Josh payne looks like he will be a good player for us though. He is ridiculously calm on the ball.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2009)

I dipped in and out but it was pretty much one way when I dipped in. Tough opposition though.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2009)

ferreria and alex(for first half) in defence for em which is always going to be hard.

They have some very promising players.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh neuble just scored a great goal though!

4-1 


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 20, 2009)

Yay for the consolation.

Neuble and Dixon to get us out of trouble?


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yay for the consolation.
> 
> Neuble and Dixon to get us out of trouble?




Dixon's bigger than I thought and looks quite a lot like rooney.

He only had a few touches but looked OK, and his knee didn't snap or anything.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2009)

he looks like the bastard son of rooney and hartson.

Neuble didn't really have a good game to be honest, none of em did other then payne and stanislas really. Oh and krusz doesn't look totally inept for an u21 keeper, he kinda spilled one shot but otherwise looked solid.

We have some good keepers coming through the ranks, will be interesting to see which one takes over from green when he is gone.


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Seems such a long time since we took all your money! Hope it's not affectin ya too much!



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/oct/22/henri-camara-sheffield-united

Good to see you're spending it wisely.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2009)

Josh Payne has gone out on a 1 month loan to colchester....


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

FFS nick a point today would you, pleeeease.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 24, 2009)

I think we're going to get knocked into next year


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, well it could be problematic. But. It is a funny old game . . .


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I think we're going to get knocked into next year



i don't! Its arsenal, they rarely turn us over.

Good news about payne. with collison and behrami back he wont be near the first team but looks good. Colchester play my best mates beloved walsall today i demand a hat trick.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 24, 2009)

On the box tomorrow, good of them to put it late on Sunday so it doesn't ruin my weekend.

Bath'll do that this afternoon.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i don't! Its arsenal, they rarely turn us over.
> 
> Good news about payne. with collison and behrami back he wont be near the first team but looks good. Colchester play my best mates beloved walsall today i demand a hat trick.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking of doing a four draw accumulator on tomorrow's matches as City are bound to fuck it up and after all the hype I reckon Liverpool and United will be a stalemate and Bolton and Everton will bore 25,000 Lancastrians to near death.
It's like 144/1 at Hills if my sums are right.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 24, 2009)

We're going to get tonked again innit.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2009)

again? when have we been tonked?

twsited i wouldn't bet against that.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh mr optimistic.  Arsenal are going to shit us out today.  

I understand why we're down where we are - financial problems, loads of new players adapting to each other and to the prem, long term plans etc etc.  I hope no-one would be stupid enough to sack franco and steve even if we ended up relegated as we're in a perfect position for a great season or two... later.  it's just depressing now, being here, again...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh noez, 0-2.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Cunting cockstickeroonies.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Cunting cockstickeroonies.



lol


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 25, 2009)

No point getting stressed about today, imo. You've got Hull and Burnley at the end of November; those are already 6 pointers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

penalty west ham, can they equalize? !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

2-2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuuuuuuucking hell, I was not expecting that !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

hammers down to ten men  poor decision


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

shit decision


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

*predicts 5 mins of stoppage time*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2009)

indeed


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

4 mins..oh noez i was 1 minute out.

arsenal close!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 25, 2009)

FFS, just hang on!!!


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2009)

2 mins to go.  that ref is a cunt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> 2 mins to go.  that ref is a cunt.



a true cunt of the highest order of cunts


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Apparently Carlton had a gilt-edged chance to win it but there was nobody there in support.  

Impressive to see us come back from 2-0 down against one of the big teams, can't remember when we last did that.  Hopefully that comeback will give us more spirit for later games


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

congrats to west ham, a deserved draw!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 25, 2009)

good result... a great confidence builder for the team


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2009)

great to see, let's hope we can go on from there...

it was fucking annoying to see another goal gifted to the oppo though... and I know green redeemed himself at the end but his form is worrying me.

I said at the start it should have been diamanti and hines starting... I can only think he wanted some physical presence up front.

I like Diamanti's new haircut.

Fuck you arsenal.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 25, 2009)

Top work.  We almost could have won that with a little more luck.  Franco not quite the cure to our problems though, but Diamanti has a lot of potential.  How old is he though?

Still in relegation zone, but considering I was expecting a scoreline that would humiliate I am well chuffed.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2009)

Ya can't buy that!!!


What a great second half of football from us, well once the subs happend.

diamanti and hines made all the difference. Bit more flair and a bucket load of pace and enthusiasm from hines!

Cole was again amazing through out.

Ridiculous decision to send parker off, when that happend and after some of our fans were singing 2 nil and you fucked it up, i got scared, very very scared.

Just need to make a few better decsions at both ends of the pitch and we will be mid table to top 10 come the end of the season. There really isn't a lot wrong with us.

Oh and how you like them apples mr streak. Candied and delicious me thinks, oh yes.!


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2009)

oh and hopefully that will have finally convinced franco to get rid of this stupid 4-3-3 system he insists on playing all the bloody time.

When we play the diamond midfield we do alright.

When we play 4-3-3 we are shit and lose all our games.

If I've noticed this then I'm sure Clarke with his Opta tactics boards will have too.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2009)

I love Diamanti.    The crazy long shot bonkers italian nutter.  He's going to be great if we're ever not worrying about relegation.

And I have no idea why Parker was sent off.  Neither booking was even a bloody foul.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 25, 2009)

He played well against Arsenal.  Isn't that a sending off offence these days?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> I love Diamanti.    The crazy long shot bonkers italian nutter.




Yeeeeeah He still hasn't quite picked up the pace bu loving the fact he shoots on site and his free kick was amazing. So much whip on it and well yay for him not falling over for the pen this time, was a perfect pen, keeper had no chance.

I had forgotten you can't appeal two yellow cards, fucking ridiculous rule that. Means parker misses sunderland away and villa at home. Kovac is a decent enough replacment but doesn't have the same fire as parker.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 26, 2009)

Hopefully the one-up-front-with-two-vaguely-out-on-wing-somewhere formation is consigned to the bin.

There was a decent snap to the passing before we gifted them the first, at the end to be honest I thought it would be another Liverpool - perhaps Arshavin doing something quality to nick the win - so pleased we didn't come away with nothing again.  

Carlton should have just wellied it when through on goal at the end, he is getting very, very good at holding the ball but really needs to know when to play it quickly.  Not that I'm criticising, he had another excellent game.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 26, 2009)

There is another reserve game tomorrow that should be available on streams.

we are playing Arka Gdynia SSA in Poland for some strange reason.

Looks like it starts at 6 so watching this should mean only missing 15mins of manure vs barnsly.

I shall post a stream if i find a good one.

We also have at least two players at the u17 world cup. Turkish keeper mehmet(who is really really highly rated) and rob hall who is a striker for england.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=54291&part=sports

for the polish stuff. i will be using sopcast so thats as good as anyones getting.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheers. I'll stick my head in to see if he's playing.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

dixon and neuble start.


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

heh.  dixon scored.  first of many.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

Piss easy goal to score but did well to anticipate it i guess.

I'm well confused by our opponents. I mean they are clearly utter toilet but have a well nice pitch and stadium. What level they at?

Steach looks fairly competent and is HUUUGE hopefully will one day by a good successor to Ludo.


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm well confused by our opponents. I mean they are clearly utter toilet but have a well nice pitch and stadium. What level they at?



bad enough that playing our reserves is some kind of big event.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2009)

That's quite surreal.  Reserves playing a fixture abroad.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

We nicked a now 17 year old right back off em a couple of years ago and this is part of the deal, from what i can work out.

Have checked on wiki apparently they are in the top league in poland.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2009)

Ooh right.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2009)

dixon's off.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried sopcast a while ago but didn't have the patience. Thanks anyway. 

I suppose it's Dixon's first start for a long time so hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.freedocast.com/forms/PopOut.aspx?sc=531B428631E92143109A


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2009)

2-1, they scored from one of those funny direct free kick things


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

Indriect freekick for a backpass mr walrus.

Can't remember the last time i saw one of those. Possibly in the days of shearer and sherigham for england against one of the ex russian teams.

Dixon did about 60mins and didn't look injured hopefully in a month or so he will be in the first team squad.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That's quite surreal.


It's up there with Thurrock.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

Im bare hungry, nothing had better happen in the last 10mins


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2009)

2-2 lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2009)

They have a black manager?

fucking hell, imagine being a black manager in Poland


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

The nazis left!

You sure that wasn't alex dyer? our coach.

I cant belive i missed a goal. GRRRR


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2009)

Ah, perhaps it was. lol


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

Dixon's goal on KUMB, for some reason.

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124482


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

So we know he's real.  There is a touch of the Rooney about him, isn't there.  I hope that he lives up to the hype.  

Also, it seems that Nigel Quashie has found his place.  He's not good enough for the bench, but he's the voice of experience and maturity for our young reserves, kind of like the old guy at uni every group used to know, whose been there done that, and you can learn a few tricks and how not to make the same mistakes.  Like a kind of coaching role really.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> So we know he's real.  There is a touch of the Rooney about him, isn't there.  I hope that he lives up to the hype.
> 
> Also, it seems that Nigel Quashie has found his place.  He's not good enough for the bench, but he's the voice of experience and maturity for our young reserves, kind of like the old guy at uni every group used to know, whose been there done that, and you can learn a few tricks and how not to make the same mistakes.  Like a kind of coaching role really.



I'd rather the 'been there, done that' referred to winning cups and championships than going through relegation twice, but I'd agree it's good to have some experience in there.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, well, we're West Ham, we get what we're given.  Or pay 5 fucking million for


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Yes, well, we're West Ham, we get what we're given.  Or pay 5 fucking million for



£1.75 million.

Come on, not even we're THAT stupid.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

Blimey.  That almost makes it seem OK then.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

5million is what we paid for boa morte!!


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 5million is what we paid for boa morte!!



Who of course has been a much better... ah....

Don't forget Dyer for £6 million,  or Ljungberg for the real Magnusson LOL factor.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 28, 2009)

*cough* Calum *cough*


Have I mentioned our new stadium, at all?


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> *cough* Calum *cough*
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned our new stadium, at all?




Your support of a share price is admirable.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 28, 2009)

Talking of whom:

BBC ticker: 'West Ham's Calum Davenport charged with assault after incident in which he was stabbed'

Bang him up!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

This could be well worth going to!!!

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5657440,00.html

Tony carr testimonial. current west ham vs academy graduates.

Could be amazing.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> This could be well worth going to!!!
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,1808_5657440,00.html
> 
> ...



So, all West Ham - expect leg breaks and knee knacks a-plenty.

eta:  ah, link now works - ex-West ham.  That could be one hell of a game.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

wow.  that could be great in an exhibition harlem globetrotters type way...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it will be quite depressing  to see who we could have had in our first team if things had gone differently, though.

Still I am definitely going if price and day(its a weds) are sensible. 

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I think it will be quite depressing  to see who we could have had in our first team if things had gone differently, though.
> 
> Still I am definitely going if price and day are sensible.



yeah but you know how fat frank is always moaning about how the nasty west ham fans cheered him when he broke his leg and how terrible and all that it all was (when nothing of the sort actually happened)

well.... we could re-create that.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah but you know how fat frank is always moaning about how the nasty west ham fans cheered him when he broke his leg and how terrible and all that it all was (when nothing of the sort actually happened)
> 
> well.... we could re-create that.



Are you suggesting we break his leg?


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Talking of whom:
> 
> BBC ticker: 'West Ham's Calum Davenport charged with assault after incident in which he was stabbed'
> 
> Bang him up!



Apparently it's to help sister's boyfriend claim provocation.

What a situation that is.

And you cheering it all on.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> Are you suggesting we break his leg?



of course not. I was just being facetious.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

Sky are reporting that he is getting done for assulting an unknown women. Who i presume is his sister.

So basicly drug dealer is saying he hit my missus(callums sister) so i stabbed in in both of his legs, which is entirely reasonable and here is some coke your honour.

hmmmm


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> of course not. I was just being facetious.



*crestfallen*


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> *crestfallen*



sorry.  I feel like I've let you down.

It's just not practical though.  How would we do it?  And Tony Carr wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Sky are reporting that he is getting done for assulting an unknown women. Who i presume is his sister.
> 
> So basicly drug dealer is saying he hit my missus(callums sister) so i stabbed in in both of his legs, which is entirely reasonable and here is some coke your honour.
> 
> ...



It sounds a dog's breakfast alright.

Poor sod, stuck in the middle of all that, and in Bedford as well.  When it rains it really fucking pours.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> sorry.  I feel like I've let you down.
> 
> It's just not practical though.  How would we do it?  And Tony Carr wouldn't be happy either.



You're right.  

Best to leave until after the game.  We'll give a pre-emptive cheer though.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> You're right.
> 
> Best to leave until after the game.  We'll give a pre-emptive cheer though.



that'll really confuse him.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> Apparently it's to help sister's boyfriend claim provocation.


I must be misunderstanding, the argument can't be that the CPS is charging Davenport with ABH in order to  help someone else the CPS has charged with GBH with Intent.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I must be misunderstanding, the argument can't be that the CPS is charging Davenport with ABH in order to  help someone else the CPS has charged with GBH with Intent.



Why not?  

Provocation is a defence, easier to prove/has a greater weighting if provocator is under charge - and evidence for this provocation comes from the girlfriend of the person under charge for GBH.

All speculation.  Your guess is as good as mine, but the only definite we have is that Davenport got a knife in both legs and lives in one fucked-up family.

Carry on sniping though, it's perfectly tasteful.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> that'll really confuse him.



Fwank confused?  He's a genius, don't forget.  All those A*s in latin and whatnot.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

You can't break franks legs in may! He will be needed for the world cup, possibly.


dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> You can't break franks legs in may! He will be needed for the world cup, possibly.
> 
> 
> dave



For crying out loud. 

I have a nasty feeling we'll end up dropping the idea altogether.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe just yell your going home in a fucking ambulance whenever he falls over.


dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> You can't break franks legs in may! He will be needed for the world cup, possibly.



god damn you dave.  god damn you all to hell.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 28, 2009)

You can't say that, we're having a Tasteful Day.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2009)

So, on to Saturday... tough away one at Sunderland, can't see us winning up there this year.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So, on to Saturday... tough away one at Sunderland, can't see us winning up there this year.



nah, it's going to be tricky.

That cunt bruce is saying that a few players might be out, which could help, but I'm not hoping for much.  We never win there.

Be interesting to see if Zola goes back to 4-3-3 away from home.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2009)

We did win there last year, but they're much better this year.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> We did win there last year, but they're much better this year.



Did we?  My memory is shit TBF.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> Did we?  My memory is shit TBF.



We really should treasure our wins more, god knows there ain't likely to be many of 'em.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah it was quite lucky though, some kind of deflected goal from us, and otherwise it was all them missing loads of chances iirc


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

Im hoping anton is playing and continues his rich vain of form and that bent isn;t playing or is shit.


I reckon we have got a chance of nicking a point certianly dont see them beat us by more then one.

Parker being suspended wont help though.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, as the voice of doom, I think that if we get a point again and play well we should be happy.  I want to see that our team is gelling together to give me long term hope.  Three lucky points from a shit performance won't impress me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 28, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Talking of whom:
> 
> BBC ticker: 'West Ham's Calum Davenport charged with assault after incident in which he was stabbed'
> 
> Bang him up!



Allegedly...



> What the media isn't telling you is that Calum Davenport was stabbed for trying to kick the baby out of his sisters stomach. She was 5 months pregnant and carrying a baby for a mixed race guy called Worrall. Worrall was away in London and Davenport and his father went round to the girls house where Davenport head butted her, bit her cheek and kneed her in the stomach 5 times. Davenports father looked on sayin 'thats what you get for sleeping with a ******'. The baby and Davenports sister are fine as far as we know.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Allegedly...




any particular source for that?


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

Unusually precise for a rumour.  Must be true.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

It's alright, I googled it.  It's on a messageboard and was written by somebody who purports to be a member of the attacker's family.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 28, 2009)

tommers said:


> any particular source for that?



Fraid not, was texted to me a couple of months ago when the attack, I didn't pay much attention to it at the time, but sounds remotely plausible if he's now been charged.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Fraid not, was texted to me a couple of months ago when the attack, I didn't pay much attention to it at the time, but sounds remotely plausible if he's now been charged.



oh OK, there's some fella called "Dee" who's written the same on "punter's lounge".  I can't access it properly at work...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought the dude the sister was fucking was the one that stabbed davernport?

I am going to bedford on friday and will find the lates gossip.

dave


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

Christ, this really has gone all East-End.


----------



## mattie (Oct 28, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I thought the dude the sister was fucking was the one that stabbed davernport?
> 
> I am going to bedford on friday and will find the lates gossip.
> 
> dave



Apparently she's preggers by him.

Christmas will be awesome round their house.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 28, 2009)

no matter how angry, would someone be _that_ stupid?

except joey barton maybe.....


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> Apparently she's preggers by him.
> 
> Christmas will be awesome round their house.


By Calum? 

No wonder the boyfriend had the hump


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

No no the sister has the hump. Silly london calling doesnt know which sex incubates the baby.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 28, 2009)

i really hope that rumour isn't true, that's fucking grim.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2009)

He doesn't look like the sort of thug who would do something like that.  But then, you never can tell.

That's fucking grim indeed if true.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 29, 2009)

"Alan Curbishley is expected to learn next week whether his £3 million  compensation claim against West Ham United after resigning as manager in  September 2008 has succeeded. The case was heard by an arbitration panel in  the summer. Curbishley believes that he may have a case for breach of  contract because of a clause stating that he had control over transfers. He  claimed that George McCartney, the left back, was sold to Sunderland without  his approval, but the club believe that the board’s consideration for their  financial position negated such a clause."

heh, 3 million, even if he wins he can whistle for it.  what's he gonna do, repossess Quashie and Davenport (that's about 3 mil in Curbs money innit).


----------



## kained&able (Oct 29, 2009)

If he manages to win this west ham should counter sue him for gross incompetence.

How much better is illunga then mcartney. And only cost 1 million.

Curbs can spin. It was a great decsion by nani.


dave


----------



## salem (Oct 31, 2009)

.


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2009)

blimey, some game.

2-1 up, sunderland down to 10 men....  I'm nervous.... I think we need another one.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

"Despair and failure is fine, though, compared with the agony of hope. It's the hope that kills you"


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2009)

I was right.  2-2.  Point up at sunderland is decent but 2-0 up and then 2-1 against 10 men should be 3 points.

I would have taken it though, before the game.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2009)

When we're in this position we can't keep throwing games away.  Clearly something is wrong when we keep playing pretty well for a half and then terribly for another half or vice versa.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2009)

> HAMMERS CONFIDENT OF CHAMAKH DEAL
> 
> WEST HAM believe they will land Moroccan striker Marouane Chamakh in the January transfer window.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2009)

Two sendings off, neither one deserved.  I really wish Illunga hadn't done a Drogba, it's all a bit embarrassing  - and it just fired them up.  Kovac just mis-controlled the ball.

Their second lucky, but they'd been unlucky for most of the half.

Going by highlights, Blanco looked like he had a decent game.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2009)

I see you have 2 home games this week - and Pompey have Blackburn away next weekend. You could be bottom or out of the bottom three by next Sunday . . . 

Selling Upson? Difficult days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, relatively confident for the game in hand against Viller.  They aren't in particularly good form so far.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I see you have 2 home games this week - and Pompey have Blackburn away next weekend. You could be bottom or out of the bottom three by next Sunday . . .
> 
> Selling Upson? *Difficult days.*



It's _always _difficult days for West Ham 

No one season is ever the same


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I see you have 2 home games this week - and Pompey have Blackburn away next weekend. You could be bottom or out of the bottom three by next Sunday . . .
> 
> Selling Upson? Difficult days.



I'd swap Upson for a decent striker.  That's what's making it difficult.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2009)

thing is, though, we were supposed to be swapping collins for a decent striker.


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2009)

tommers said:


> thing is, though, we were supposed to be swapping collins for a decent striker.



I vaguely recall we swapped Savio for a centre-half.  Inspired work by Nani.


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2009)

Bruce pretty damned pissed by Illunga, much as I hate the bloke I've got to say he's got a point.  Diving to get free-kicks I can just about deal with, diving to get someone sent off is something else.  A complete lack of dignity.  Not sure the physios deserve any criticism though.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/oct/31/premier-league-sunderland-west-ham


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2009)

That chalkboard is just the most fantastic thing - I'll be playing with it all season now. Is it new?

Cheers.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2009)

i wouldn't swap upson for a striker. It would mean are go from being a bit short of strikers to being very short on centre backs!!


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2009)

We're more than a bit short of strikers.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2009)

true but what would selling upson leave us with at the back?

A slightly too young tomkins, de costa, a crocked gabbidon and umm a few 20 year olds.

No point getting rid of one problem to make a new one.

Anyway chamkah isn't that great and i can't imagine him and cole playing particularly well together.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul Cokeson has been saying that Arsenal should sign Carlton in January.


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2009)

He's English though.


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

Seeing as it's the only PL game on Wednesday, is the Villa match likely to be on box or dodgy web stream?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2009)

curbishley has won his claim for breach of contract or whatever the fuck he was suing for.


Skysports news is reporting it.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, i just got that flash too.  Is there a change jar we haven't raided yet to pay him off with.

Perhaps we can give him Dean Ashton as compensation.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2009)

2million the mail are saying he has taken us for.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2009)

you've got to laugh.  we must be the worst run club in the world.

maybe there's some mexican 3rd division club that are worse but I'm struggling to believe it.


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2009)

my club is run worse


----------



## aylee (Nov 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> 2million the mail are saying he has taken us for.



No idea why you're angry.  The Tribunal found that his contract said that he had the right to veto transfers out .... the club then proceeded to do just that over his head.  No wonder he resigned.

Summary of decision here ....

http://www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~1845645,00.html

The amount of compensation is yet to be determined.  If there is a set amount set out in the contract, it is likely to be that amount, following the precedent set in the Keegan case.


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

So _that's_ why we sold collins


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

strung_out said:


> my club is run worse



But when you consider that West Ham are, if not a 'big club' in the Sky wankathon sense, definitely a club with a pretty good following, and usually in the top flight and so on, we have to be one of the worst.


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2009)

my club is still run worse though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

Possibly, but I don't think many other clubs so consistently charge so massive prices, up there with any other club, while constantly dicing with disaster...


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2009)

but really this is another 'woe are we' west ham gripe. in the greater scheme of things, you don't actually have it that bad and in no way are you one of the worst run clubs in the league. at least, not in comparison to someone like swindon, or leeds, or york city. or even hull or newcastle probably, if what is printed in the press about them is true.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, but on the other hand when you see clubs like Wigan who have about ten fans but appear to be better run, it does get kind of irritating..


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done to Curbs for standing up for employee rights. I can understand it must get frustrating though, one clueless owner after another.

I thought you sold Collins so you buy that 2 Div Italian? Who knows . . .


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

You lot need to invest in a proper lawyer


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

That would cost them another centre back they can't afford to sell.


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe we can sell naming rights to UP?

To paraphrase Frankie Boyle, I'd pay good money to have 'fuck off spurs' written in huge letters.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2009)

strung_out said:


> but really this is another 'woe are we' west ham gripe. in the greater scheme of things, you don't actually have it that bad and in no way are you one of the worst run clubs in the league. at least, not in comparison to someone like swindon, or leeds, or york city. or even hull or newcastle probably, if what is printed in the press about them is true.



really?  30 million and counting in the last 3 years that are due specifically to admin fuck ups (not incl legal fees, so you can add another 3 or 4 to that).  36 if you count ljungberg. 42 if you count dyer (not incl wages.) Plus the owner has had to pass us on to a load of banks (who are themselves bankrupt) after becoming bankrupt himself.  It's not even fraud or anything, just repeated incompetence and fantastically bad circumstances.

and it's not a gripe.  It's a sigh of resignation.  I'm finding it all quite funny at the minute.  How has duxbury still got a job?

oh, and we have debts of between 40 and 100 million and have had to sell god knows how many millions of players in order to service the debts run up by the previous management.


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> really?  30 million and counting in the last 3 years that are due specifically to admin fuck ups (not incl legal fees, so you can add another 3 or 4 to that).  36 if you count ljungberg. 42 if you count dyer (not incl wages.) Plus the owner has had to pass us on to a load of banks (who are themselves bankrupt) after becoming bankrupt himself.  It's not even fraud or anything, just repeated incompetence and fantastically bad circumstances.
> 
> and it's not a gripe.  It's a sigh of resignation.  I'm finding it all quite funny at the minute.  How has duxbury still got a job?
> 
> oh, and we have debts of between 40 and 100 million and have had to sell god knows how many millions of players in order to service the debts run up by the previous management.



All good, wholesome fun.

Can you remember when talk was of a new stadium on the old Royal Mail site?  Is it too late to sign up for the Olympic one?


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2009)

50 millions pounds worth of incompetence is fairly impressive, but it's really only a consequence of having that much money to piss away in the first place. our board dreams of having that much money to fuck up the wall


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

We don't actually have it, and there lies the problem.


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2009)

well i'm sure it's all very distressing


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

It's strangely reassuring.


----------



## linerider (Nov 3, 2009)

strung_out said:


> but really this is another 'woe are we' west ham gripe. in the greater scheme of things, you don't actually have it that bad and in no way are you one of the worst run clubs in the league. at least, not in comparison to someone like swindon, or leeds, or york city. or even hull or newcastle probably, if what is printed in the press about them is true.



A big part of being a happy hammer,is that we are unhappy most of the time,I started in 1966 and it has always been the same. 
also this is our thread and we'll moan if we what to.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> 30 million and counting in the last 3 years that are due specifically to admin fuck ups


Ah still clinging to that old chestnut eh? Still can't accept that your beloved cheeky cockney conmen are just plain old cheats!?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Ah still clinging to that old chestnut eh? Still can't accept that your beloved cheeky cockney conmen are just plain old cheats!?



Coming form someone who supports the elbow wielding scum that employ Chris Morgan that is fucking rich


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

strung_out said:


> 50 millions pounds worth of incompetence is fairly impressive, but it's really only a consequence of having that much money to piss away in the first place. our board dreams of having that much money to fuck up the wall


Not sure it's £50m of "incompetence". How much does it cost when you get relegated because that's what fair a chunk of that money did - it bought Wet Sham continued Prem football. Look at Newcastle's market value, for example, once relagated.

In that sense, the board took the hit for poor managerial decisions, surely?


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Ah still clinging to that old chestnut eh? Still can't accept that your beloved cheeky cockney conmen are just plain old cheats!?



rosie - we have been through this shit enough times to know where we both stand.  Just count the money eh?  spent any of it yet?  Or has mccabe trousered the lot?


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Not sure it's £50m of "incompetence". How much does it cost when you get relegated because that's what fair a chunk of that money did - it bought Wet Sham continued Prem football. Look at Newcastle's market value, for example, once relagated.
> 
> In that sense, the board took the hit for poor managerial decisions, surely?



I've read that twice and I've no idea what you're on about.  Perhaps that's for the best.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Not sure it's £50m of "incompetence". How much does it cost when you get relegated because that's what fair a chunk of that money did - it bought Wet Sham continued Prem football. Look at Newcastle's market value, for example, once relagated.



come off it LC.  You don't really believe that tevez saved us do you?  Do we really have to go through all of that again?

The incompetence comes in because we made the wrong choice at pretty much every juncture during that whole sorry affair.


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2009)

and anyway, i'd be more miserable about being stuck in a dull league with no chance of doing anything. i'd be craving relegation if i were you lot, much more interesting in the lower leagues.


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

I will admit the play-off finals were some of the most enjoyable footballing days I've had in years.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

strung_out said:


> 50 millions pounds worth of incompetence is fairly impressive, but it's really only a consequence of having that much money to piss away in the first place. our board dreams of having that much money to fuck up the wall



It was all paid for by getting the club more into debt though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Not sure it's £50m of "incompetence". How much does it cost when you get relegated because that's what fair a chunk of that money did - it bought Wet Sham continued Prem football. Look at Newcastle's market value, for example, once relagated.
> 
> In that sense, the board took the hit for poor managerial decisions, surely?



No it didn't, almost none of the players bought with that 50m helped us stay up, it was wholly due to revived form of players previously bought for next to nothing by Pardew


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> come off it LC.  You don't really believe that tevez saved us do you?  Do we really have to go through all of that again?
> 
> The incompetence comes in because we made the wrong choice at pretty much every juncture during that whole sorry affair.


Well  yes, I did  think Teves made the difference.

I don't know any objective observer who thinks otherwise.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> I've read that twice and I've no idea what you're on about.  Perhaps that's for the best.



He reckons the players we bought with that 50m were the ones who helped us stay up


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well  yes, I did  think Teves made the difference.
> 
> I don't know any objective observer who thinks otherwise.



Funny you should think that.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> Coming form someone who supports the elbow wielding scum that employ Chris Morgan that is fucking rich


A Cardiff fan calling _anyone_ a thug is a bit rich in my book!


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> rosie - we have been through this shit enough times to know where we both stand.


Yea well it's been a while, I'm in a reminiscing kind of mood today!



> Just count the money eh?  spent any of it yet?


Yes. We bought Ched Evans for £3m. He scored a goal


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

The way you worked a mention of the Tevez scenario into a thread about (IIRC) Islam or the EDL or something was quite remarkable, I have to hand that to you


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> A Cardiff fan calling _anyone_ a thug is a bit rich in my book!



What does that mean?


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> What does that mean?



Going on past 'debates', don't expect it to make any sense.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> Going on past 'debates', don't expect it to make any sense.



True.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well  yes, I did  think Teves made the difference.
> 
> I don't know any objective observer who thinks otherwise.



Only someone who didn't actually watch or follow the games very closely


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

The main games I remember from that survival runin were the 1-0 at the Emirates, which was down to a flukey yet good goal from Zamora and an all-time great goalkeeping performance by Green, and the 3-0 at Wigan, where all pardew's buys played superbly and Tevez basically was the worst player on the pitch...


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Well  yes, I did  think Teves made the difference.
> 
> I don't know any objective observer who thinks otherwise.





just brilliant.  Signing them two certainly made a difference, just not the one you think.  

You know he was here for about 35 games, not just the last 9?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

If anything it was the arrival of those two which upset a previously handy-looking side...


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The main games I remember from that survival runin were the 1-0 at the Emirates, which was down to a flukey yet good goal from Zamora and an all-time great goalkeeping performance by Green, and the 3-0 at Wigan, where all pardew's buys played superbly and Tevez basically was the worst player on the pitch...



Breaking esoteric rule by having a clause in a contract giving certain powers to a man who everyone thought was about to buy the club anyway in regards two players who actually hindered the team until one had a few decent games and scored a goal as strikers are wont to do = worst crime ever.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

The main game I remember Tevez playing well in was at home to Spurs, which of course we lost, and then away at Man u where he scored the winner, but we only needed a draw...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> Breaking esoteric rule by having a clause in a contract giving certain powers to a man who everyone thought was about to buy the club anyway in regards two players who actually hindered the team until one had a few decent games and scored a goal as strikers are wont to do = worst crime ever.





Everyone who says Tevez kept us up 'single handedly' really needs to be shown a highlights video of the saves Green made at the Emirates.  I can't think of a better goalkeeping performance, ever, than that.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The main game I remember Tevez playing well in was at home to Spurs, which of course we lost, and then away at Man u where he scored the winner, but we only needed a draw...



he played very well against bolton at home.  that was a great game.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> What does that mean?


It means that your fan base is made up of a higher proportion of thugs than pretty much every other team apart from West Ham (and Millwall, and Leeds, maybe Stoke and Birmingham as well). And judging by your aggressive and nasty posting style there's a good possibility you're one of them (oh and probably Aberdeen)


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Everyone who says Tevez kept us up 'single handedly' really needs to be shown a highlights video of the saves Green made at the Emirates.  I can't think of a better goalkeeping performance, ever, than that.


Actually, you know what, I think you're right. The more I think about it the more daft it sounds that just one person could have exerted so much influence that his presence would be so important. I mean, after all, it's not like West Ham's form with Tevez playing was all that great compared to when he didn't play. Oh well


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> he played very well against bolton at home.  that was a great game.



Ooh yes, that was indeed good, Noble had a stormer too in that one iirc.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Actually, you know what, I think you're right. The more I think about it the more daft it sounds that just one person could have exerted so much influence that his presence would be so important. I mean, after all, it's not like West Ham's form with Tevez playing was all that great compared to when he didn't play. Oh well



Do you want me to get out the points with tevez and points without tevez stat again?


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Do you want me to get out the points with tevez and points without tevez stat again?


Nah man, I'm on your side. I've seen the light. Maybe West Ham did knowingly break the rules to obtain the services of Tevez, but really, did it make that much difference on the pitch?


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

I await the punchline with interest.  

Well, it is raining down this way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2009)

That the rules were broken is true.  Whether the rules were broken and that was _only reason we stayed up_ is far more debatable and, really, plainly untrue.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> It means that your fan base is made up of a higher proportion of thugs than pretty much every other team apart from West Ham (and Millwall, and Leeds, maybe Stoke and Birmingham as well). And judging by your aggressive and nasty posting style there's a good possibility you're one of them (oh and probably Aberdeen)



And you are supposed to be a football supporter and then should know that Cardiff have done more than any other club to eliminate the hooilgan element.  Thos that dont understand these things point to the fcat that we have th ehighest number of exclusions as proof that we have more thugs, when in reality its just because as a club we have been more prepared to tacklke the issue and exclude fans from the terraces. But please, carry on, dont let the facts get in the way of your usual one-eyed, void of fact, packed with bile, rant.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> And you are supposed to be a football supporter and then should know that Cardiff have done more than any other club to eliminate the hooilgan element.  Thos that dont understand these things point to the fcat that we have th ehighest number of exclusions as proof that we have more thugs, when in reality its just because as a club we have been more prepared to tacklke the issue and exclude fans from the terraces. But please, carry on, dont let the facts get in the way of your usual one-eyed, void of fact, packed with bile, rant.


It's only the football forum, no need to cry about it


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> It's only the football forum, no need to cry about it



Oh, the sweet, sweet irony.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

tommers said:


> Signing them two certainly made a difference, just not the one you think.
> 
> You know he was here for about 35 games, not just the last 9?


It's just a pov. I didn't know it was still such a sensitive issue.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's just a pov. I didn't know it was still such a sensitive issue.




It left deep emotional scars.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 4, 2009)

Deep emotional scars are 95% of what being a real football fan is about.

The other 5% is not being able to afford to go and watch your team.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a blessing in your case, surely.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2009)

159.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That's a blessing in your case, surely.




Allowed


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's just a pov. I didn't know it was still such a sensitive issue.



 Well, if so many people are still wrong, it's simply pertinent to prove them wrong, rather than being a matter of sensitivity.  We've been impuned.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

what we reckoning for tonight then?

I reckon we will get a draw. Well I hope we get a draw anyway. Point would be damn handy.  Don't see us winning it as villa love playing away but would be disappointed if we lost.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

tommers said:


> 159.









160


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what we reckoning for tonight then?
> 
> I reckon we will get a draw. Well I hope we get a draw anyway. Point would be damn handy.  Don't see us winning it as villa love playing away but would be disappointed if we lost.
> 
> ...



We always draw with Viller.  Except when they beat us. But usually it's a draw.  They're a team we don't really seem to beat often, either though, so the smart money is on 1-1 which seems to come up a hell of a lot in this fixture.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

Your jimmy white! 180!!!

Oh jason maceteer you unintentional comedic genius, you.

Darts, snooker all the same fucking thing.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 160



it's 180 LC, not 160. _180!_


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

I've posted 160. Is it contagious what k&a has?


161


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

Your silly mistake put jason macetter being a silly sausage into my head.

No one ever gets 160 in darts!  tis the highest out but its very very rare and for it to be a bullseye reference it clearly has to 180(or 50 i guess).


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been googling jason mcateer stories.  there are some good ones out there.  he's clearly a genius when it comes to the subtle art of trolling roy keane.  which is always nice.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2009)

it would be nice to get 3 points tonight.  It would help to relieve the tension.  I think our next 10 games are going to be vital.  we've finally got some games where we can pick up some points... (excluding man utd and chelsea natch.)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope you get at least a draw, though their pace  may cause big problems . . . 


BBC says "Kieron Dyer remains on the sidelines with a hamstring problem": well I never.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/8334228.stm


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 4, 2009)

They might as well point out that Deano is out with an ankle injury.  I swear, in 30 years time his name'll still be down there... Ashton (ankle): unknown.

(see also; Davenport (plague of locusts): unknown.)


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> They might as well point out that Deano is out with an ankle injury.





what!!!!  When did that happen?!?  I love Deano.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 4, 2009)

Wait, I have an update on Davenport.  He's recovered from the plague of locusts, and has caught ebola whilst walking his dog.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Wait, I have an update on Davenport.  He's recovered from the plague of locusts, and has caught ebola whilst walking his dog.


He couldn't even catch that when at WHL. Another triumph for the coaching staff!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> He couldn't even catch that when at WHL. Another triumph for the coaching staff!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice stream on iraqgoals


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

Decided on championsleague instead/


How bad do the injuries to cole and illunga look??

Yay at being one up.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

stream died


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Your silly mistake put jason macetter being a silly sausage into my head.
> 
> No one ever gets 160 in darts!  tis the highest out but its very very rare and for it to be a bullseye reference it clearly has to 180(or 50 i guess).
> 
> ...



170 is the highest out!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2009)

Green saved a Young penalty, and then Young got a goal seemingly out of nothing, apparently


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

1927 said:


> 170 is the highest out!



Good poin forgot the bull was a double,


villa down to ten men, we are fucked now.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll take the draw. 4 mins of added time


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

Are you sure you don't secretly support west ham lc?


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2009)

2-1 hammers


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

GET IN HINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is my new new favourite player!

First league goal for him

and that is out of the relegation places up to 16th

dave


----------



## linerider (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeessssssssss,get in there.  :d:d:d


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

Just watched extended highlights. Twas a very even game, the ref fucked up a fair bit.

Our midfield with noble collison, behrami and parker looked good. Franco is starting to find his feet. Hines is going to be good, green did well, da costa didn't look useless and I had no complaints about anyone at all.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2009)

Great result.  Saw the hines goal on telly just now... great finish.

A bit worried about Ilunga and Cole but hopefully it's not too serious.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

It's good to be out of the bottom three, and beating Viller is a good result (we hadn't beaten them at home since that 4-0) at the moment, so hopefully that will give the team confidence


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 5, 2009)

A win?  Are we sure?  Have we had it verified by independent experts?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> A win?  Are we sure?  Have we had it verified by independent experts?





On another note, apparently when Hines got the winner, Green went totally mental, ran to the corner, kicked and snapped a corner flag (!), climbed over a barrier and dived into the crowd.

Having pulled off a Save Of The Season candidate and saved a penalty along the way.

Should go down as a West Ham great IMO.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> On another note, apparently when Hines got the winner, Green went totally mental, ran to the corner, kicked and snapped a corner flag (!), climbed over a barrier and dived into the crowd.
> 
> Having pulled off a Save Of The Season candidate and saved a penalty along the way.
> 
> Should go down as a West Ham great IMO.






really?  that's brilliant, must be on youtube somewhere.  His form makes all the difference to us.  Compare last night with the rest of the season....


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2009)

Of the bottom Hammers, you must be well pleased. Greens a dreamteam hero!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> really?  that's brilliant, must be on youtube somewhere.  His form makes all the difference to us.  Compare last night with the rest of the season....



Yeah, hopefully someone will post a video...


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2009)

dixon played another 88 mins for the reserves the other day.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

wouldn't be overly shocked to see dixon on the bench if cole doesn't make the everton game. Maybe even a 5 minute run out.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2009)

I reckon it'll be nouble.  Dixon must still be a ways off?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone got a link to the Hines goal?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

dunno. He looked fairly sharp for reserve game i saw a week or so ago and if he is managing 80 odd minutes then why not?

Might well be both of em though. Neuble for injurys or at 60 mins mark but i reckon dixon is ready for a brief 10 minute run out or whatever.

Although i guess it dpends on where diamanti fits in to the diamond. Is he a striker or a midfielder now? If striker your probably right if midfielder though i wouldn't be shocked if stanislas or jiminez loses their place to dixon.

We all in agreement that hines starts if cole isn't fit yeah?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

http://calcioplus.blogspot.com/2009/11/premier-league-video-gol-west-ham-aston.html 

Young's goal was a bit special too


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> We all in agreement that hines starts if cole isn't fit yeah?



dave I have been saying for literally weeks that Hines should start even if Cole's fit.

Altho Franco has looked OK in an "aging journeyman" type way.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Anyone got a link to the Hines goal?



it wasn't a great goal or anything. Very good feet from him though. He has a touch of defoe about him.

highlights


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

Franco had a decent game yesterday some of his hold up play was very good.

But yeaah im liking hines.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> dave I have been saying for literally weeks that Hines should start even if Cole's fit.
> 
> Altho Franco has looked OK in an "aging journeyman" type way.



I think the main reason for the improvement has been zola realising that 4-5-1 just doesn't work, and even if it's cole plus a journeyman it's better than just cole, who's a great player but not for that system


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> it wasn't a great goal or anything. Very good feet from him though. He has a touch of defoe about him.
> 
> highlights
> 
> ...



More than a touch.  My spud mate keeps making the comparison too.
Thank heavens someone at the England setup saw sense and called him up before he was stuck playing for jamaica forever...


----------



## mattie (Nov 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> More than a touch.  My spud mate keeps making the comparison too.
> Thank heavens someone at the England setup saw sense and called him up before he was stuck playing for jamaica forever...



There's a touch of Lennon there as well - good work undone by wellying it into the upper tier.  Goal was great quick feet, but his shooting hadn't been too clever up until that point.  Lovely to see someone other than Cole prepared - and able - to run at people.

Collison is getting better and better.

Any news on Illunga and Cole?  I won't waste my breath asking about Deano and Dyer, the comedy casualty duo.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 6, 2009)

Not heard anything yet. Which to be honest is encouraging.

Going to struggle against everton if  cole doesn't make it, even with thier current defence.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 6, 2009)

Phwoar.

http://www.dirtytackle.net/2009/11/katy-perry-officially-the-worlds-hottest-west-ham-fan/


----------



## kained&able (Nov 6, 2009)

she goes out with Russell brand innit.

She is only a fan in law.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 6, 2009)

mattie said:


> Phwoar.
> 
> http://www.dirtytackle.net/2009/11/katy-perry-officially-the-worlds-hottest-west-ham-fan/



I don't even need to open that to agree.

She makes my knees go weird.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2009)

mattie said:


> There's a touch of Lennon there as well - good work undone by wellying it into the upper tier.  Goal was great quick feet, but his shooting hadn't been too clever up until that point.  Lovely to see someone other than Cole prepared - and able - to run at people.
> 
> Collison is getting better and better.
> 
> Any news on Illunga and Cole?  I won't waste my breath asking about Deano and Dyer, the comedy casualty duo.



I hope Cole can get fit asap, as in a 4-4-2, him knocking balls down for hines could be pretty damn good 

Thank fuck for our academy, though eh?  Without that, any other club in our position would be absolutely shafted.  Every decent player who comes through turns out like a 5-10m signing (before getting sold for that ).


----------



## kained&able (Nov 6, 2009)

why the 

anton

Fairly sure he was the last one of note sold since the grey days of relegation.

But yeah collison, noble(especially noble after his heroics in the tevez season), tomkins, hines  have pretty much saved our club.

Yay academy. Heres looking foward to spence and payne(and possibly sears) being the next ones playing regularly from the production line.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like Deano is retiring according to the Mail.


----------



## mattie (Nov 7, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Looks like Deano is retiring according to the Mail.



If true, an utter tragedy.  mind you, such rumours have been about for a while.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 7, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Looks like Deano is retiring according to the Mail.




I wish he would to be honest, means we can claim the insurance.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

But all the while he doesn't, he's picking up wages. Which is a bit more certain than the outcome of an insurance claim.


----------



## mattie (Nov 7, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> But all the while he doesn't, he's picking up wages. Which is a bit more certain than the outcome of an insurance claim.



I thought the insurance company picked up the tab for wages as well?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 7, 2009)

According to the mail article, the FA's insurance picked up the first lot of wages but haven't since he came back for a few games


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2009)

Diff kinds of insurance. 'Career ending' takes into account what he would have earned under the present and likely following contracts. 

I doubt short-term injury cover is even sought, though there  was something a while ago about an injury while playing for England (maybe Owen) in which the club got the hump and  the FA did a deal.


----------



## mattie (Nov 7, 2009)

God, it's all so tedious.

Tomorrow could be interesting, Everton looked poor in midweek but there's some decent players in there.  Yakubu looked hopelessly off the pace, which I suspect means he'll have a stormer tomorrow.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 7, 2009)

Cahill being fit is annoying but they have a ridiculos ammount of injuries at the moment so hopefully they will be lacking something.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 8, 2009)

No cole, or illunga. Da costa starts ahead of tomkins again. Noble drops down to the bench for some reason.


West Ham United: Green, Faubert, Da Costa, Upson, Spector, Behrami, Jimenez, Parker, Collison, Franco, Hines
Subs: Kurucz, Daprela, Tomkins, Noble, Stanislas, Diamanti, Nouble

Everton: Howard, Hibbert, Yobo, Distin, Baines, Heitinga, Gosling, Rodwell, Fellaini, Cahill, Saha
Subs: Nash, Neill, Wallace, Jo, Agard, Baxter, Yakubu


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2009)

I reckon Noble dropped to give a little more width.

Spector and Faubert at fullback ain't too clever though.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 8, 2009)

with behrami in the side and on fuberts flank i have few concerns jiminez and spector isn't the most solid though.


dace


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> with behrami in the side and on fuberts flank i have few concerns jiminez and spector isn't the most solid though.
> 
> 
> dace



Yep, hope Everton don't have too strong a right side.  Hibbert's middling, who have they got right midfield?  Does Gosling play there?


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2009)

Also, anyone got a stream?


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2009)

After last year's theft I fully expect you lot to win this game.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch4.html

is better

sop://202.190.75.151:3912/82341


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2009)

cheers dave, got a patchy iraqgoals stream through mediaplayer (for some reason, sopcast always flakey on my machine).

Hines started?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 8, 2009)

and is having a very poor game. He is struggling against yobo and distan.


dave


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> and is having a very poor game. He is struggling against yobo and distan.
> 
> 
> dave



I wouldnt worry too much, Yobo will have a fuckup at some stage.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2009)

You lot look doomed.


----------



## mattie (Nov 8, 2009)

agricola said:


> You lot look doomed.



I thought we ran you ragged, but there you go.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 8, 2009)

HE WAS FUCKING ONSIDE

we deserved a point there(at the very least), some shit finishing from hines and a really shit linesman decision at the death


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 8, 2009)

kained&able said:


> HE WAS FUCKING ONSIDE
> 
> we deserved a point there(at the very least), some shit finishing from hines and a really shit linesman decision at the death
> 
> ...



Just seen it on MOTD, how the hell was that offside?@the ref/linesman


----------



## kained&able (Nov 9, 2009)

west ham official ezine

really nicely put together!!! tis dfanm good work.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 10, 2009)

Is nobody else going to comment about deano?

I'm fucking gutted


----------



## mattie (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it definite yet?

Tragic waste of talent, but I think we've been through this before.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2009)

He has been retired for the last year or so in my head.

Runours of liverpool coming in for cole for 12million in jan.


i dont think they have 12 million, he is worth more then that, we would be fucked without him. I don't think its true.


dave


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 11, 2009)

Do WHU still owe Sheffield United any money?


----------



## mattie (Nov 11, 2009)

squillions of it.

and to Curbishley.


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2009)

The Black Hand said:


> Do WHU still owe Sheffield United any money?



21 million, minus whatever we've already paid them.  So probably about 18 million.

Dave - there'll be more sales in january, unless we get bought.  I'm sure Carlton won't be with us for much longer.

Talking of which - that Intermarket group are saying they've signed non-disclosure agreements with Straumur....


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> Talking of which - that Intermarket group are saying they've signed non-disclosure agreements with Straumur....




doesn't mean a loyt just means they are having a look at the accounts.

Wouldn't be shocked if cole leaves in the summer but jan would be suicide.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 14, 2009)

A virtual pint to whomever can find a video of this goal!

daprela u19 swizerland vs greece.

I wanna see it.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2009)

that fella who attacked davenport has pleaded guilty.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 16, 2009)

and his mum

I know where davernport lives!!!! it is the next street to my old house.

True story,


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 16, 2009)

*obligatory joke about suing someone*


----------



## mattie (Nov 16, 2009)

Daily Fail saying ManUre want CFC for 20 Million.  

Just in case you needed a good laugh.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/nov/18/west-ham-katy-perry-lingerie

Nothing if not classy.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2009)

I can see k&a in one of those.


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I can see k&a in one of those.



There's a joke there somewhere.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 18, 2009)

I can see myself in katty perry.

London calling while i'm flattered you should keep your homoerotic fantasies about me to yourself.

dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I can see myself in katty perry.





Very good dave.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm probably more Fred Perry, tbf. 

It takes a special kind of man to want to go where Russell Brand has come - 'special' in the Olympics sense.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 18, 2009)

as long as she has had a nice long bath in between i see no problems.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 20, 2009)

Geovanni back for Hull and Cole back for us.  Heaven forbid there might be some goals.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2009)

There had better be a few for us. Need to win. Will win.


dave


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 20, 2009)

*Post pub news ... Derby defeated in 83rd minute *

Looks like the Jacks' Agentinian defender Bessone (setter upper of Darren Pratley's second goal a fortnight ago ... ) has succeeded in putting them 1 point ahead of Cardiff tonight, with the help of WELSH INTERNATIONAL Joe Allen!!!!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

Wrong thread william.

Team to play Hull:

Green
Faburt
da costa
upson
gabbidon

behrami
Collison
Parker
Stanislas

Franco
Cole 

subs:Kurucz,  Spector, Daprela, Kovac, Jimenez, Hines, Nouble

Really suprised to see gabbidon in the team especially as spector is on the bench presumme he is playing lb.

Don't like the lack of diamanti on the bench and no mark noble to be seen.

Still pretty good team and i fully expect a win. Looks like the 4-5-1 formation is dead. Long live 442!

Iraq foals is carrying a stream


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Wrong thread william.
> 
> Team to play Hull:
> 
> ...



i'm sure you've missed out someone.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

Oops stanisals. I missed out stanislas.

How can i forget my new favourite player


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

sopcast link

Iraq goals link.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Three chances in the opening 6 mins. One up. That's what im talking about!

We are closing down really well and cole and stanislas especially look on it.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

what is better then woo hoo?


WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO

Great ball by franco, great header, love it!


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got this down as 2-2.

Collison looks a good player everytime i get to see him,which is not often.

And this Franco looks good too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I've got this down as 2-2.
> 
> Collison looks a good player everytime i get to see him,which is not often.
> 
> And this Franco looks good too.



2-2 now, doubt it'll stay that way!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

penalty hull, i'm a fucking genius at predicting i am.3-2!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> penalty hull, i'm a fucking genius at predicting i am.3-2!





Still looking for my first correct score prediction.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

I hate everyone and everything.


----------



## agricola (Nov 21, 2009)

How is Clattenburg still refereeing in the top flight?  Awful referee.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

It was a great game. Really annoyed we didn't snatch a winner. If only stanislas knew how to head the ball!

ATt the time thought the fubert penalty was soft but a foul. With a clear picture though clattenburk can fuck right off.

I dreckon fagen should have told the ref it wasnt a foul and demand we get given the three points. Cheat.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm starting to get worried now... not just because our defence is leaking like a rusty bucket but also because we're not getting any luck whatsoever.  The deflection for the first goal, the penalty... shouldn't have been 3-3.  We've been unlucky but it doesn't seem to be ending... which is what worries me.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2009)

35 was enough to stay up last season, 36 before that, then 38 - the last two on goal difference.

Also . . . 10 Prem games without a clean sheet, conceded at over 2 goals a game in that period.


----------



## mattie (Nov 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 35 was enough to stay up last season, 36 before that, then 38 - the last two on goal difference.
> 
> Also . . . 10 Prem games without a clean sheet, conceded at over 2 goals a game in that period.



Scoring goals, and not getting the rub.  Better than earlier where we had no idea where the back of the net was.

What has Scott Parker got to do to get a free kick his way?  And wtf was that 'penalty'?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm starting to get worried now... not just because our defence is leaking like a rusty bucket but also because we're not getting any luck whatsoever.  The deflection for the first goal, the penalty... shouldn't have been 3-3.  We've been unlucky but it doesn't seem to be ending... which is what worries me.



I'm starting to as well BUT you look at the table and we are 6 points away from being in the top 10

Its such a tight league this year that i'm not overly worried we just need to put a decent run together soon. Ir was meant to start yesterday but didn't. But we have burnley at home next which is handy.

Also the fact that we are playing fairly well but being unlucky is better then being a bit shit and jamming it as you know the luck WILL change at some point.

The fact that illunga has only played 4/5 games this season really isn't helping our defence.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 22, 2009)

It's a weird old season so far, isn't it.


Could well turn into another Bolton-West Ham thing which would be fucking fierce considering there was no love lost the last time around.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not totally panicking yet.  I remember some games in the first half of the near-relegation season, where we just looked totally incoherent and weren't scoring, we're scoring now, which is good, but the defence is looking fucking shoddy.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 22, 2009)

Think brum will be involved before too long. They have a ridiculous fixture list coming up. All teams around the bottom(therefore them) and top 5/6 clubs.



> Sun 29	12:00	A	Wolves	PREM
> December
> Sat 5	15:00	A	Wigan Athletic	PREM
> Sat 12	15:00	H	West Ham Utd	PREM
> ...




Oh and your cominf very close to owing me a virtual pint wigan are dropping as well.

Illunga will be back for burnley which will help us out defensively no end.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2009)

quashie has been loaned to mcdons for 6 weeks.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, that's some good news at least.


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2009)

Are we paying him to go?


----------



## linerider (Nov 24, 2009)

mattie said:


> Are we paying him to go?



20 fucking thousand quid a week.according to the bbc.


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't get why we're sending him then.  Are we hoping he gets crocked?


----------



## tommers (Nov 24, 2009)

have I ever said that I know somebody who kind of knows quashie?

my mate works with somebody who's going out with him.  Annoyingly he bought her (his g/f, not my mate) a "very expensive" handbag (we're talking 4 figures) as a present after he'd been seeing her about 3 weeks.  That is our money that paid for that handbag gentlemen.

My mate also met Pavlyuchenko and said he "looked like an athlete".  Our Nige?  "not so much."


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2009)

mattie said:


> I don't get why we're sending him then.  Are we hoping he gets crocked?



Because all he is doing is playing for our reserves and josh payne is back now to take his place.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2009)

The table is stretching out somewhat at the bottom - big game again this weekend.


----------



## mattie (Nov 25, 2009)

We're so lucky to have a narrator


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 25, 2009)

I think we'll just be OK to be honest.  I reckon about 13th


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2009)

streeeeeeeeeching out.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2009)

Everton now have 2 goals back vs. Hull.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2009)

it's like our very own news service.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 25, 2009)

In exactly the same position as we started the day and would have been regardless of the result.
Didn't give a flying fuck about that result other then to laugh at my everton supporting mate.

We have burnley at home, wigan have sunderland at home.

I expect to be above them end of the weekend.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 25, 2009)

I reckon Everton could get pulled into the trouble this season too


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2009)

Hasn't their problem been a nightmare injury list - obviously the Lescott saga as well but that's a transitional phase, I should think.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2009)

That's the problem of a thin squad.  Arteta out and they're in trouble - and Saha fit in only short bursts with Yakubu nowhere near match readiness.

This state of affairs may sound familiar to some West Ham fans.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2009)

Only the ones who can remember when you had two decent strikers . . . .


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2009)

Those who remember last year?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't be ridiculous


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Only the ones who can remember when you had two decent strikers . . . .



How's Pavlyuchenko doing btw?  Great player that.  Remind me how much you paid for him again?

Maybe you should sell him back to CSKA and then buy him back again next year.  Harry would like that.  It would pay for a new swimming pool.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2009)

By most accounts, he is indeed going back to Moscow in January and for a little more than we paid for him. I suppose in a non-European season, four top quality strikers is a bit of a luxury.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Thing is, we're scoring goals. 

The season we nearly went down, a lot of games were really crap 1-0 defeats in the first half of the season.

It's our defence which needs looking at now.  But I'd rather go down losing every game 3-2 than every game 1-0.

I think.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Thing is, we're scoring goals.
> 
> The season we nearly went down, a lot of games were really crap 1-0 defeats in the first half of the season.
> 
> ...



I certainly would.

I think having non-specialist full-backs through injury hurts us, especially as we don't really have wingers in the traditional sense.  Having 2 up, playing 4-4-2 at least gives a little more cover but the kiddies don't exactly defend tactically.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Don't be ridiculous



Yet again, I have no idea what you're on about - mainly because I suspect you don't know either.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you remember all those annoying niggly 1-0s?  Or in the actual relegation season 2003, games like 1-0 at home to Southcrapton?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2009)

mattie said:


> Yet again, I have no idea what you're on about - mainly because I suspect you don't know either.


Not just "again" but "_yet_ again". 

I couldn't work out who the second decent striker was last season - Ashton played 4 Prem games and Bellemy got 5 Prem goals before leaving in Jan?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2009)

It's quite true to be honest.

I think our strikeforce looks better now, with Hines, Cole, diamanti.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2009)

Dixon got another goal for the nerves the other day and neuble set two up and scored as well. Both about 19 and should be coming through very shortly.

Some bloke called dyer scored two, dunno who he is though.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Blimey, hadn't realised that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmm.  This sounds somewhat disingenuous on the site



> Dyer showed no ill-effects from his recent lay-off,



Which one was that?  The one that has lasted most of his career?


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Not just "again" but "_yet_ again".
> 
> I couldn't work out who the second decent striker was last season - Ashton played 4 Prem games and Bellemy got 5 Prem goals before leaving in Jan?



Yes, yet again.  you seem to follow a different sport to me, not so long ago you were singing the praises of Pompey's football.

Anyway, we were talking about missing key players, and you had no idea I was referring to Ashton?

He's both our best Centre-Forward and injured.  I didn't think it was particularly cryptic.

Still, sadly, time to move on as it looks like his career's over.  What a royal waste.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's quite true to be honest.
> 
> I think our strikeforce looks better now, with Hines, Cole, diamanti.



Better than just Cole, yes.


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/8382256.stm


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the 'XL' a reference to his wages?


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, that's weak.

And from a supporter of a team who wear 'Mansion' on their shirtfronts.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 27, 2009)

Banter is supposed to be weak.


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2009)

mattie said:


> Hmm.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/8382256.stm



4 games,


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Banter is supposed to be weak.



It has to make some semblance of sense.

With our current situatiuon I'd have thought you'd have had plenty of material.


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> 4 games,



Well, that's only those he started.

I think more interesting would be the number he's actually finished.


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2009)

Perhaps more pressingly, is Illunga fit?


----------



## mattie (Nov 27, 2009)

...which would be handy as our incumbent LB Gabbidon might be required to fill in for the injured Upson.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2009)

Illunga is back in full training.

Upson is out

Guess it will be dacosta and tomkins.


dave


----------



## deadringer (Nov 27, 2009)

> Dyer has only started four games for West Ham since signing for £6m from Newcastle in August 2007


.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 27, 2009)

£70,000 a week. 

I think I'd actually cry if  we'd signed him.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2009)

FSC are carrying the burnley game today.

Veetle is amazing normally but alas my connection probabley won be able to handle it.

Others should be media player

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=56185&part=sports


dave


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2009)

team: Green, Spector, Da Costa, Gabbidon, Ilunga, Collison, Parker, Kovac, Stanislas, Franco, Cole
Subs: Kurucz, Faubert, Tomkins, Noble, Jimenez, Hines, Nouble

No behrami

wonder what he thinking is with spector over faubert?


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

Scoring first doesn't always seem to work out well for us of late.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

...and now it's two.  I'm even more nervous.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Score a third and you'll be in proper trouble.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

can only imagine how nervous you would be if you scored 9 like spurs did


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

We can turn any situation to disadvantage.

Entertaining, in a car-crashy way.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> We can turn any situation to disadvantage.
> 
> Entertaining, in a car-crashy way.



believe me, I know how that feels!

oh shit, 3-0


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

we're fucked


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2009)

3 nil and we fucked it up!

I'm starting to really like franco. He may be old and slow but he has some real quality.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

yep, a bit of nous up front is what we've really lacked for a while now.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

iraqgoals stream keeps dropping, but it sounded like we may have scored again?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> iraqgoals stream keeps dropping, but it sounded like we may have scored again?



yes, 4-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

5-0 now


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

we may just be OK


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

only just...........


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

See, you got too confident mattie, burnley fighting back now.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

..and so it begins.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

fucking lol, 5-2!!!!


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

There's the two conceded.

Nothing if not professional.


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

Faubert for Collison.  Much prefer to see Faubert further up the pitch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

down to  ten...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 28, 2009)

5-3 lol


----------



## mattie (Nov 28, 2009)

just as well we got the 5 then.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

5-4 now!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2009)

LC that doesn't work when we are both watching it.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

It was after 5 o'clock ffs, the game wasn't even on.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had a bit of a strange evening.  Friends said they were going somewhere else in kilburn, so said i could go back to theirs, i got off the bus, went in a huge detour, got soaked, felt like some kind of straggler battling through the rain, eventually found my way to where they live, found their house, spent hours in their front garden looking for the mythical stone which had the keys, nearly gave up, nearly just fell asleep on their doorstep in protest, but finally found it, got in, then realised the key to the upstairs flat of the squat didn't seem to work, thought ok i'll chill down here in the downstairs bit, banged on the door, finally the one guy who was in let me in, i came upstairs, feeling soaked, miserable, downtrodden, wife and kid in china, no money, no job, no hand, and then i opened my laptop and saw west ham 5 burnley 3 and suddenly nothing mattered.

I was punching the air, and then i put on the cockney rejects bubbles, the czech guy came in and dug it, and then i put on the classical bubbles one and i explained to him that if you have to follow a london team, west ham are the only one to follow, and he seemed to get quite into the song


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't give a fuck about the FBI, I don't give a fuck abot the CIA,..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)

IRONS!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)

Kurt cobain would blatantly have been a west ham fan


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)

5-3!

In a perfect world, we would win every game 5-3 or 5-4


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)

This is nowhere near a relegation team.  We just need to start turning some draws into wins and we will be top half for sure, IMO.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice story Mr Dog


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2009)

i am somewhat wrecked...


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2009)

no shit.


----------



## linerider (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh good the Arse at home.


----------



## mattie (Nov 29, 2009)

Another 5 goal thriller on the cards for that one.

I won't stick my neck out and say who'll get those five though......


----------



## kained&able (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah nice one steve redgrave. Tosser.


Still should be on the tele i guess.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2009)

i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 30, 2009)

Cunting cocksticks

Cole might be out for four months http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2751267/Hammer-blow-for-Carlton.html


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Cunting cocksticks
> 
> Cole might be out for four months http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2751267/Hammer-blow-for-Carlton.html




Hmmm.... the actual quote doesn't seem to back that up.  This is worst case stuff I think.  "COULD now be out".


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah no point getting worked up yet, won't know anything for a day or so at the earliest.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

Out of interest, how's young Sears doing at Palace?

Still lots of noise and cockiness and little end product?  Keen to see where our next young striker's coming from, out of the job lot we currently seem to have knocking around in reserve teams.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Out of interest, how's young Sears doing at Palace?
> 
> Still lots of noise and cockiness and little end product?  Keen to see where our next young striker's coming from, out of the job lot we currently seem to have knocking around in reserve teams.




Nouble and (maybe) Dixon.

Edgar is supposed to be good, and Kearns - but I think they're midfielders.

We'll see how Hines goes this season.

Freddie was talking recently about staying at Palace.  Don't think he's scored there yet.  Be about right.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

Ask raverdrew but I know he hasn't scored yet in something around 15 games.

So i wouldn't have to many high hopes for him. Must be getting on too two years since he scored a first team goal.

Nouble and dixon seem to be doing very well for the reserves though. A;though dixon will take a while to get fully fit, i'm hopeful to see him on the bench around xmas.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Nouble and (maybe) Dixon.
> 
> Edgar is supposed to be good, and Kearns - but I think they're midfielders.
> 
> ...



Sad to say that I can't see Dixon ever featuring, by reputation he could be the next Rooney (hyperbole notwithstanding) but his knee problem's congenital and sounds terminal.

Is Hines by intent a striker?  He's certainly described a such, but he seems to drop too far off to fill that role.  Rooneyesque, I suppose.  

Interested to see if Nouble can become the new Cartlon Cole.  What an accolade that would be.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sad to say that I can't see Dixon ever featuring, by reputation he could be the next Rooney (hyperbole notwithstanding) but his knee problem's congenital and sounds terminal.
> 
> Is Hines by intent a striker?  He's certainly described a such, but he seems to drop too far off to fill that role.  Rooneyesque, I suppose.
> 
> Interested to see if Nouble can become the new Cartlon Cole.  What an accolade that would be.



Blimey.  Bad morning?

Dixon has certainly had some injuries but he's played a few games now without any ill-effects and he wouldn't be here if the docs didn't think he had at least a small chance.

Hines is Defoe-esque.

Nouble has a ways to go from what I've seen but you never know.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Nouble and (maybe) Dixon.
> 
> Edgar is supposed to be good, and Kearns - but I think they're midfielders.



Yeah edgar i kearns are both mids. Edgar looks a bit small but did well at bournemouth, he plays left mid and is 19.

Don't know too much about kearns he is very young though think he is 17. He plays in the centre, umm thats about it.

Josh payne is the one i like out of the midfielders coming through. He is ridiculously calm on the ball and moves(and turns) a bit like iniesta.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Josh payne is the one i like out of the midfielders coming through. He is ridiculously calm on the ball and moves(and turns) a bit like iniesta.



thanks dave.  that has really brightened my morning.


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Blimey.  Bad morning?
> 
> Dixon has certainly had some injuries but he's played a few games now without any ill-effects and he wouldn't be here if the docs didn't think he had at least a small chance.
> 
> ...



It's Monday.  QED.

Note that spuds let him go, and it's not like levy to pass up a prize asset.  Although, saying that, it's not like him to continually spunk money (namely, wages) when he doesn't have to.  

My understanding is that we're paying Dixon (essentially) buttons, so it's a low-risk but low-probability chance we're taking.  My old boy isn't very hopeful, but he's had an extra 25 years more than me of being put through the mill by West Ham so he's always a touch jaded.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> It's Monday.  QED.
> 
> Note that spuds let him go, and it's not like levy to pass up a prize asset.  Although, saying that, it's not like him to continually spunk money (namely, wages) when he doesn't have to.
> 
> My understanding is that we're paying Dixon (essentially) buttons, so it's a low-risk but low-probability chance we're taking.  My old boy isn't very hopeful, but he's had an extra 25 years more than me of being put through the mill by West Ham so he's always a touch jaded.



oh yeah, I forgot you were connected.  What does your dad do again?


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Yeah edgar i kearns are both mids. Edgar looks a bit small but did well at bournemouth, he plays left mid and is 19.
> 
> Don't know too much about kearns he is very young though think he is 17. He plays in the centre, umm thats about it.
> 
> ...



I really fancy going to a youth/reserve game, I used to go to a few when I lived nearer to London and we've been spoilt by some real quality.  I remember the team with Joe Cole et al turning Coventry over.

Anyone fancy one over Chrimbo, if it can be arranged?


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> oh yeah, I forgot you were connected.  What does your dad do again?



10%er.  He's got a box at UP now.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> 10%er.  He's got a box at UP now.





you've lost me.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sad to say that I can't see Dixon ever featuring, by reputation he could be the next Rooney (hyperbole notwithstanding) but his knee problem's congenital and sounds terminal.
> 
> Is Hines by intent a striker?  He's certainly described a such, but he seems to drop too far off to fill that role.  Rooneyesque, I suppose.
> 
> Interested to see if Nouble can become the new Cartlon Cole.  What an accolade that would be.




Nah dixons looks like he is making a full recovery he is now playing 90 mins for the reserves and is in full training.

Hines is definitely a striker, as tommers said defoe is the nearest comparison although i reckon hines has got a lot more pace then him, but defoe was a better finnisher at 20.

Nouble will be interesting, he is  getting better, but will need to fill out a lot more(he should he is 18/19) if he is to become a target man type striker. He blates has potential though.

We also have about 6 decent centre backs coming through, with  jordon spence & Holmar Orn Eyjolfsson looking like the next to push through possibly bondz n'gala as well although im not convinced yet.

He have a ridiculous ammount of goal keeping talent coming through as well,
Peter Kurucz, Steach(both 21ish) and bBully mehmet(17/18) are all very well though of indeed and should mean we dont have to spend any money replacing green in a few years time. Also got a canadian but i haven't heard much about him.

I love our youth set up.


dabe


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> you've lost me.



Agent.


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Nah dixons looks like he is making a full recovery he is now playing 90 mins for the reserves and is in full training.
> 
> Hines is definitely a striker, as tommers said defoe is the nearest comparison although i reckon hines has got a lot more pace then him, but defoe was a better finnisher at 20.
> 
> ...



I hope I'm wrong about Dixon, tragedy that he'd have the ability but be let down by dodgy kneecaps or whatever the problem is.

I need to see a full game, every time I've seen Hines he's been either dropping deep or out with Stanislas on the wing.  I can't recall seeing him up on the shoulders on the defence, which is where Defoe really excels.  A bit hard to tell from the 90 second MOTD give us though.

The youth academy is priceless, Tony Carr should be knighted.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

Hines does like to drop off, but that is understandable if cole(especially) is on the pitch. He does play on the shoulder a fair bit though and is also quite happy running past defenders.

His finishing needs to improve a bit but i like how early he takes things, hopefully it will come.

Tony carr should definitely be knighted probably done more for youth team football then anyone in the country.


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Agent.



ah ok, i thought he was something to do with the youth team.  must have mis-remembered....


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> ah ok, i thought he was something to do with the youth team.  must have mis-remembered....



Tangentially, he works closely with West Ham as he was a scout for them for a short while - he managed my brothers' football teams which won just about everything going in the area so West Ham invited him along.  He got free tickets, so was happy as a pig in poo.  No idea if he was any good as a scout though.


----------



## strung out (Nov 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Ask raverdrew but I know he hasn't scored yet in something around 15 games.
> 
> So i wouldn't have to many high hopes for him. Must be getting on too two years since he scored a first team goal



he scored against bristol city...


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

strung_out said:


> he scored against bristol city...



Was that the goal that wasn't?


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

Lifted from F365 who lifted from Daily Fail:

"HAMMERS TO SELL GREEN?
Back to The Daily Mirror now, and they reckon that West Ham could be set to sell England's No.6 in January.

So strapped for cash are the Hammers, that they may be forced to offload keeper Rob Green, should the right amount of money be offered for him.

And according to the paper, the 'right amount' is around £4million to £5million.

Green has 18 months left on his contract, and the Mirror claims that the bean counters have been counting, and come up with the conclusion that they can't risk losing him for nowt, or Green himself buying out the last year of his contract.

No clubs are mentioned as being potential suitors, but the paper does observe that Franco Zola has been keeping his eye on Huddersfield stopper Alex Smithies as a potential replacement."


Bollocks, big beefy bollocks.

*I hope*


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

it is bollocks. we don't need to sell in jan.

Also who is in he market for a keeper? He is too old for arsenal and everyone else is fairly sorted. Well other then spurs i guess but that ain't going to happen.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2009)

£4 mill pays Dyer's wages for about 15 months. 

What you really want to do is hunt down that bald, Icelandic dwarf, put a kids mask and wig on him and hand him over to Gary Glitter.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 30, 2009)

If Craig Gordon was worth 9m, surely Greeno's got to be worth at least 10m? 

we've already shafted ourselves letting one of the best CBs in the division go for just 5m


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

Ironic that we'd be in better financial shape had we been bought by Kia Joorabchian.

I wonder if we'll have a buyer before the transfer window shuts?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> If Craig Gordon was worth 9m, surely Greeno's got to be worth at least 10m?
> 
> we've already shafted ourselves letting one of the best CBs in the division go for just 5m




Gordon was 23/24 green is 30. Sell on value innit. Gordon was very well rated at hearts, but of course strikers in scotland are shite.


dave


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

Not sure how we're paying for it, but we've put in for a new training facility at Rush Green.

http://www.whufc.com/articles/step-forward-for-rush-green-20091130_2236884_1890711

A good investment, the facilities at Chadwell Heath are knocking on a bit.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Ironic that we'd be in better financial shape had we been bought by Kia Joorabchian.



No.  Don't EVER think that.  No matter how bad things are under the Icelandics they would be twenty times worse if we were bought by that shifty-eyed, second hand car selling, says he's Iranian but was actually born in kent, blackmailing the club he tried to buy, cheating, lying little cunt.

HTH.


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> No.  Don't EVER think that.  No matter how bad things are under the Icelandics they would be twenty times worse if we were bought by that shifty-eyed, second hand car selling, says he's Iranian but was actually born in kent, blackmailing the club he tried to buy, cheating, lying little cunt.
> 
> HTH.



Well, the whole third party influence thing wouldn't have blown up.  Sheff Utd would still have got relegated though.

Quite right though, how the FA could even consider Kia fit and proper is beyond my understanding.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Well, the whole third party influence thing wouldn't have blown up.  Sheff Utd would still have got relegated though.



well yeah, that is true.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

Tony Carr's son on KUMB reckons Cole is out for 10 weeks.  Cruciate damage.



Shit.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

do you believe it is actually his son? I refuse to believe anything until its on the site.

Any photos or plans knocking around for rush green?


dave


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> do you believe it is actually his son? I refuse to believe anything until its on the site.
> 
> Any photos or plans knocking around for rush green?



yeah.  I do actually think it's him.  It was quite funny when he first appeared and his name was "tony carr's son" or something.   He has since changed it to something a bit less obvious but I reckon it's him.

He actually says "at least 10 weeks."

Guess we'll wait and see what happens.

Has anybody told LC about our new training ground?  He's well into all that stuff.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm all over it. The irony hasn't escaped me either.

Have I mentioned our new ground as well, at all?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

That is why i want pictures seems appropriate to troll the spuds thread.

dave


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Ask raverdrew but I know he hasn't scored yet in something around 15 games.
> 
> So i wouldn't have to many high hopes for him. Must be getting on too two years since he scored a first team goal.
> 
> ...



Freddie has some potential, most games he tries hard, makes good runs etc but seems to fluff his chances too often.  I'd like to see how he progresses once he finally does hit the back of the net.  I'm hoping it's purely a confidence thing and he can go on a run, rather than him just not being up to scratch in the finishing department.

On the evidence I've seen so far, I wouldn't be too excited about us signing him on a permanent, but yet also wouldn't exactly be annoyed or dissapointed either.

The main thing that frustrates me, is that Warnock has been persisting with him upfront at the expense of our other young forwards who tbh look like better prospects than Sears.


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

From what I gather, the plan is to have Chadwell Heath as the youth team training facility.  

I do like the idea, but wonder if separating youth and senior is the best way to go.

I don't think LC would be interested unless we can sponsor it.  Dairy Crest Academy, anyone?  I like the connotations with 'cream'.


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Freddie has some potential, most games he tries hard, makes good runs etc but seems to fluff his chances too often.  I'd like to see how he progresses once he finally does hit the back of the net.  I'm hoping it's purely a confidence thing and he can go on a run, rather than him just not being up to scratch in the finishing department.
> 
> On the evidence I've seen so far, I wouldn't be too excited about us signing him on a permanent, but yet also wouldn't exactly be annoyed or dissapointed either.
> 
> The main thing that frustrates me, is that Warnock has been persisting with him upfront at the expense of our other young forwards who tbh look like better prospects than Sears.



Wonder if it's a loan requirement?  I vaguely recall Liverpool getting arsey when we didn't give Mellor a game.

Still, he's got plenty of time, but shame if he's in the way of other youngsters.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, you do want  a brand to reflect the club itself. 

Are, per chance, the Canning Town Bingo Club looking for a naming rights opportunity?


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you think Bingo really reflects youth football?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2009)

More the clubs overall financial ethos.


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

'ethos' makes it sound like there's been a guiding hand to this debacle.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2009)

nah our training ground needs sponsoring by one of those gold exchange things.

Bring us your gold and we will give you less money then it is actually worth. That is the purpose of our academy!

dave


----------



## linerider (Dec 1, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> The main thing that frustrates me, is that Warnock has been persisting with him upfront at the expense of our other young forwards who tbh look like better prospects than Sears.


Maybe they don't have to pay him as we pay his wages,and he buys his way into the team.


----------



## mattie (Dec 1, 2009)

linerider said:


> Maybe they don't have to pay him as we pay his wages,and he buys his way into the team.




Sounds like Palace are struggling to pay anyone's wages:
http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5736135,00.html

I don't like seeing a club going through financial troubles, but at least in this case it couldn't happen to two finer men.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 1, 2009)

i'm surprised no-one has mentioned this:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total money spent on agents (from Oct 08 - Sep 09):

Manchester City - £12,874,283
Chelsea - £9,562,223
Liverpool - £6,657,305
Tottenham - £6,066,935
West Ham - £5,527,548
Arsenal - £4,760,241
Wigan - £3,576,972


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/8387561.stm

----------------

who did we sign in that period...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2009)

I saw that too today.  Fucking odd


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2009)

I reckon a lot of that will be the fubert to madrid loan deal and also all the free transfers, like nouble, dixon, lampe and the young uns getting new contracts will also be subject to fees.

Other then that its diamnti, franco, da costa, deperela(kid swiss rb)

It is stupidly high considering we signed fuck all.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 1, 2009)

Right, summer this year:

WEST HAM 
IN 
Alessandro Diamanti 
Livorno 
£6m 
Herita Ilunga 
Toulouse 
£2.75m 
Radoslav Kovac 
Spartak Moscow 
£2m 
Fabio Daprela 
Grasshopper 
Undisclosed 
Peter Kurucz 
Ujpest 
Undisclosed 
Jack Lampe 
Harlow Town 
Undisclosed 
Frank Nouble 
Chelsea 
Compensation 
Manuel Da Costa 
Fiorentina 
Swap 
Luis Jimenez


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 1, 2009)

Jan 09

West Ham United

IN: Savio Nsereko (Brescia, £5.5m), Radoslav Kovac (Spartak Moscow, L).

OUT: Craig Bellamy (Man C, £12m), Matthew Etherington (Stoke, £3m), Hayden Mullins (Portsmouth, £2m), Lee Bowyer (B’ham, L), Julien Faubert (R Madrid, L), Nigel Quashie (Wolves, L), Kyel Reid (Wolves, L), Calum Davenport (Sunderland, L).


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2009)

considering we are flat broke that isn't a bad load of signings.

As if illunga cost less then 3 million.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2009)

cole has done his liagments but no surgery required which i think means 4/5 weeks, rather then months.

http://www.whufc.com/articles/hines-hopeful-cole-update-20091202_2236884_1893080


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 3, 2009)

silly transfer rumours have started. No gudjohnson yet but apparently we want anton back. LOL

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> silly transfer rumours have started. No gudjohnson yet but apparently we want anton back. LOL
> 
> dave



http://timesonline.typepad.com/thegame/2009/12/the-rivals-west-ham-look-to-toni.html

Just how bad must Bayern be?


----------



## mattie (Dec 4, 2009)

Wonder how many we'll ship tomorrow?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 4, 2009)

we don't tend to ship that many against man united.

Think we have won 3 lost 3 in the last 6 meetings.

We will clearly lose, especially without upson and cole, but i wouldn't be too shocked if its only by one and we make em sweat a bit.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm, I'm expecting a tanking


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Hmm, I'm expecting a tanking



So am I.  But then I was against Arsenal.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2009)

Hines is out for the season 

Cunting cunts.

still, we're holding on


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2009)

Just to explain that, he's having an op at Christmas and after that will be out til next season


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2009)

Argh!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't work out what result favours you at Wolves . . . maybe a draw?

Unfortunate about Hines.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 5, 2009)

prefer a wolves win to a bolton win.

Looks like we will need someone in on loan in jan then to cover the strikers.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2009)

Carrick in Man U Defence?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

West ham Defence?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2009)

We should never have sold Collins


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

uh oh, green subbed


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2009)

It's very worrying indeed... better check who we have next...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's very worrying indeed... better check who we have next...



It was because he was unwell apparently, jeff stelling then goes 'well you would feel unwell after conceding 4 goals wouldnt you?'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2009)

Brum away next, not exactly easy either


----------



## kained&able (Dec 8, 2009)

Today we have mostly been liked with adriano on a free.

Still no gudjohnson rumours, im scared


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 8, 2009)

Rumblings of Beattie as well.  Although that's probably just because we have very little up front and he's in the bad books at Stoke.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2009)

Sullivan taking over???

As is usual with us it doesn't seem to be a straightforward buy but lots of rumours going about that he's bought some kind of major shareholding in return for investing some funds into the club....

Are we finally coming to an end to this slow strangulation by the Icelandics???


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't see Sullivan and Gold being a huge improvement but it would at least steady the ship, perhaps


----------



## kained&able (Dec 9, 2009)

Heres hoping.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I can't see Sullivan and Gold being a huge improvement but it would at least steady the ship, perhaps



Really cannot be any worse.

he says.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 9, 2009)

and sullivan is a west ham fan, which would be nice.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> and sullivan is a west ham fan, which would be nice.
> 
> 
> dave



So was Terry Brown


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2009)

Can't fail then.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 10, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So was Terry Brown



yeah but sullivan seems less of a cock.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2009)

terry brown was actually very good for the club post-relegation.  Saved us from admin and learned some very valuable lessons.  That season when we came up was probably the best I've had since 98.  

Even old tel would have been better than this current shower have been.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 10, 2009)

didnt he take a lot of money out of the club though? sure i remember my whu supporting mate tell me about it years ago? in terms of support base, stadium capacity you have a pretty similar amount to spurs, and in recent years we've managed to spunk an obscene amount of money on players, whu have made plenty on players they've sold, wheres all the cash gone?


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2009)

deadringer said:


> didnt he take a lot of money out of the club though? sure i remember my whu supporting mate tell me about it years ago? in terms of support base, stadium capacity you have a pretty similar amount to spurs, and in recent years we've managed to spunk an obscene amount of money on players, whu have made plenty on players they've sold, wheres all the cash gone?




one of the great questions that.

I only said he was good post-relegation.  The club actually seemed to be quite well run in the short period between that and selling to the Icelandics.  Before that he was pretty terrible.  He managed to save us from admin but it was his fault that we were close in the first place. 

I'm not sure about him taking money out of the club.  We've wasted as much on crap players as the next club and there have been rumours that Brown took money for himself but I don't think I've ever seen more definite proof.  I'd be interested to hear it if anybody has any.

Hang on... we signed tevez and mascherano during Brown's time.  Forget everything I've said, I'm talking bollocks.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 12, 2009)

what we reckon will be up top for us today?

diamnti and franco is the obvious pairing, but i wouldn't be too shocked to see nouble and franco up front and diamanti starting in midfield. That is what i would do anyway.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what we reckon will be up top for us today?
> 
> diamnti and franco is the obvious pairing, but i wouldn't be too shocked to see nouble and franco up front and diamanti starting in midfield. That is what i would do anyway.



This is tempting fate but nouble looks nowhere near ready for the first team to me.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 12, 2009)

which is why i'd play diamanti as well.

Nouble looks okay with the hold up stuff at the moment but i wouldn't trust him to finish a sentence. But if he can bring franco, diamanti, collison and noble into the play i trust them.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 12, 2009)

Green, Faubert, Tomkins, Gabbidon, Ilunga, Kovac, Parker, Noble, Diamanti, Stanislas, Franco
Subs: Kurucz, Spector, Da Costa, Payne, Collison, Dyer, Nouble

Looks like tomkins is back ahead of da costa. Suprised stanislas is in ahead of collison.

I hope josh payne gets a bit of a run out, I really like the look of him.


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2009)

Had to be Bowyer.

And trust spuds to let Wolves in.


----------



## linerider (Dec 14, 2009)

mattie said:


> Had to be Bowyer.
> 
> And trust spuds to let Wolves in.



Never Ever complain when the spuds lose.


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2009)

linerider said:


> Never Ever complain when the spuds lose.



There's always a silver lining.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2009)

sky are reporting that david sulliven and the other one have launched a 50million take over of us. They are also saying that it is not the only bid.


It is understood that gold et al will clear west hams current debt, keep the current managemnt team and provide us with funds in Jan.

Will the owners accepy 50 million though??

Allegedly the current bank will decide which bid to accept on Friday and any takeover should be complete in time for the start of the jan transfer window.


SWEEEET


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2009)

Apparently there are 4 bids?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 14, 2009)

not read that, story is very much still breaking though oldest story i can find is from an hour ago.

I guess we will find out on Friday, club and prospective owners legally aren't allowed to comment as they will be under due diligence, so until then its chinease whispers.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Dec 15, 2009)

Rumpour about chelsea being after rob green. One assumes that they spelled akineev wrong(as i probably just have).


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 15, 2009)

Apparently club rejected gold bid.  Does this mean there is a better one imminent?


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Apparently club rejected gold bid.  Does this mean there is a better one imminent?



Shaky logic, that, RD.

If they have rejected it then it's because it doesn't match what they want.  Doesn't mean anybody else has.

I think there is definitely something going on though... and my guess is that G&S will be in charge before long.


----------



## linerider (Dec 15, 2009)

Dyer lasted 20 mins


----------



## mattie (Dec 15, 2009)

linerider said:


> Dyer lasted 20 mins



what with this time?

anyone got a non-sopcast stream, btw?


----------



## linerider (Dec 15, 2009)

SHIT 1-0 down.


----------



## linerider (Dec 15, 2009)

mattie said:


> what with this time?



don't know,don't care


----------



## linerider (Dec 15, 2009)

YES 1-1


----------



## linerider (Dec 15, 2009)

Green is a fucking TWAT.


----------



## linerider (Dec 15, 2009)

GREEN IS A TOTAL FUCKING TWAT. 3-1. SHIT SHIT SHIT BOLLOCKING SHIT.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 15, 2009)

I take it watching the extended highlights at half ten will leave me depressed then.

Dear santa may west ham a striker a right back and an experienced defender. They have been very very good and not cheated at all in the past 12 months.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't find out the score and waited to watch it on football first.

I have some conclusions.

1.  Green is an absolute fucking twat of a man* and, if I was a small Italian, I would seriously think about dropping him.  Not just cos of tonight but his form has been shit all season.  Saying that, home against Chelsea probably isn't the place for some 17 year old Hungarian.

2.  Cahill is very good.

3.  If we lose Parker in January then I think we are down.  He was the only one, apart from Diamanti and Franco that was even trying.

4.  Kevin Davies is a cunt.  I know he didn't score (for once) but it still needs saying.

5.  I weirdly predicted all the goals, apart from the first Bolton one.  Honestly, about 30 secs before he scored I said "come on Diamanti, now's the time" and before the corner for the third I thought "this game will end 3-1".  I might start a business if anybody can think of a way to make money from predicting goals about 30 secs before they happen.

6.  The home games after Xmas are the only thing that make me think we might survive.

7.  I forgot about Dyer. I... ah... I can't even be bothered.  The commentator said it was a "big blow".  I doubt it you idiot.  We haven't ever had him fit.

8. Oh, and I also forgot about Megson after the game.  How we can play in a way that allows the BOLTON MANAGER to say they "maybe overpassed the ball".  Fuck's sake.  That's the biggest indictment.

*I may have been a bit harsh on him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 16, 2009)

The only thing that may save us is for me to hand in my resignation.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

Missed 'highlights', what did Bobby Green do (or not do, as is generally the problem with keepers)?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2009)

He managed to not look properly as a really really simple shot came in and palmed down the easiest catch the world has ever seen straight to a bolton player who scored from 3 yards out. Think paul robinson and you have a good idea.

He probabley was caught a bit flat footed for the 3rd goal as well, it looked like he had time to at least dive for it.

Tommers i think our sub keeper is 22/23 but your point still stands.


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Missed 'highlights', what did Bobby Green do (or not do, as is generally the problem with keepers)?



He did as dave describes.  And then he stood there with a really stupid look on his fucking country bumpkin face, whilst I screamed at the telly and woke up my 11 week old son.

Who then cried for 2 hours.



Anyway.  On another note.

Chelsea?

Possible highest ever PL score?

I think somebody on KUMB has summed up the current zeitgeist concerning Zola...



> I have to agree with this really if that c*** laughs or f***ing jokes with any of the players as they are coming on or off the pitch i will not be f***ing happy. If he tells me not to call Lampard a c*** or tell John Terry his mum is a thief and his old man sells charlie in the run up to this game i will be even less happy, the smiley little midget c*** should be focusing on our f***ing team not them c***s. But worse of all if he waves at the 2500 c***s that come from up the road while we are losing i will get on the pitch and iron him out infront of the Dr Martins Stand and then drop the nut on his muggy Scottish mate that seems to be doing f*** all as well.
> 
> Dont f*** with me Zola i will f***ing serve you. c***.





Joking aside, it could be a riot if Zola does his Mr Chelsea act.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope not, we'd expect some from of recognition if Di Canio ever coached a rival team.

Besides, none of this is really Zola's fault - what's he had to work with, apart from kids and makeweights he didn't actually choose to buy?  The way he's turned Cole into an international centre-froward (stop sniggering at the back) suggests he has some ability to coach and manage.

To answer your question, we're going to get reamed.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2009)

Highest premiership score??? we aint going to concede 10 mate!

I will have no problem with zola acknowledging the fans if they chant his name at the start of the match but anything else is going to be bad bad plan. Especially if he says anything in he defence of  totally wank lumplard.

We are going to get beaten badly. You would presume. But who know maybe clarke knows the perfect plan to beat them or maybe santa supports west ham or ummm i have ran out of straws


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Highest premiership score??? we aint going to concede 10 mate!



probably not... but I wouldn't be amazed if it's 5 or 6.

Drogba and Anelka vs Tomkins and Gabbidon.

That is all I'm saying.

Out of all the teams we play, I always feel we have the least chance against Chelsea.  Bolton maybe as well, but definitely Chelsea.  I was at Upton Park a couple of seasons ago when we were 3-0 down in about 25 mins and they scored 4 against us after lampard was sent off a couple of years ago.

They play all this pace and power stuff.  Like Bolton but loads better.

And Bolton stuck 3 past us last night without even playing well.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2009)

when have bolton EVER played well though? and don't they always beat us? I have a feeling that other then chelsea they cost us the most points. CUNTS

I am expecting us to ship 3/4/5 too.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> probably not... but I wouldn't be amazed if it's 5 or 6.
> 
> Drogba and Anelka vs Tomkins and Gabbidon.
> 
> ...



I always think it's inevitable we'll lose to Chelsea, but it's rare that they ever tear us apart like Man U seem to be able to do when the mood takes them. 

Saying that, I saw them mostly under Mourinho, before Anelka and Drogba ganged up and Ancelotti decided he might liven it up a bit.

I'm expecting a comprehensive loss, no idea by how many.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> when have bolton EVER played well though? and don't they always beat us? I have a feeling that other then chelsea they cost us the most points. CUNTS
> 
> I am expecting us to ship 3/4/5 too.




Yeah.  Bolton really are.  It'd be interesting to see a list.  I reckon Arsenal and Man Utd wouldn't be as high as you'd think... Bolton, Chelsea, Everton, Liverpool would be the top 4 I reckon.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2009)

Our recored aginst man united is remarkably good. Think in the last 7 its won 3 lost 4.


actually that is far to much effort!

http://www.soccerbase.com/head.sd?team1id=2802 has the stats though. Just can't be arsed to go through em all.

Blackburn will be the team we have done best against if memory serves though.(since prem began)


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> I always think it's inevitable we'll lose to Chelsea, but it's rare that they ever tear us apart like Man U seem to be able to do when the mood takes them.



Here are the stats since our last win in 2003.



> 02 Jan 2006  P  10 Chelsea H 1-3 34,758
> 09 Apr 2006  P  9 Chelsea A 1-4 41,919
> 18 Nov 2006  P  16 Chelsea A 0-1 41,916
> 18 Apr 2007  P  19 Chelsea H 1-4 34,966
> ...



More 1-0s there than I remember.  And we drew there last year!  I think I've just been broken by the 4-0 in 2008 and the 4-1 in 2007, both when they were down to 10 men. 

Then again, our last 4 home games we've conceded 12 and scored 2.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

I was thinking of it a little more subjectively, Chelsea seem to canter past us whereas Man U (and occasionally Arsenal) just shred us.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to do it...

Since our last promotion?

Fulham - 9 games, 21 points = 2.33
Blackburn - 9 games, 20 points = 2.22 
Sunderland - 7 games, 14 points  = 2
Boro - 8 games, 16 points = 2
Birmingham - 5 games, 10 points = 2
Wigan - 9 games, 13 points = 1.44
Arsenal - 9 games, 12 points = 1.33
Villa - 9 games, 12 points =1.33
Man Utd - 9 games, 9 points = 1 
Everton - 9 games, 8 points = 0.88
Newcastle - 8 games, 7 points = 0.875
Man City - 9 games, 7 points = 0.77
Portsmouth - 8 games, 6 points = 0.75
Spurs - 9 games, 5 points = 0.55
Liverpool - 9 games, 5 points = 0.55
Bolton - 9 games, 4 points = 0.44
Chelsea - 8 games, 1 point = 0.11

Have I missed any?


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm going to do it...
> 
> Since our last promotion?
> 
> ...



Reading and Wolves?

I take it it's raining down your way?


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Reading and Wolves?
> 
> I take it it's raining down your way?



Hey!  that took about 10 mins.

Reading 4 games, 4 points.
Wolves 1 games, 3 points.

I decided to leave out people like that and Stoke and stuff cos we've only played them a few times and it knocks out the statistical integrity of the report.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

A graph would be handy.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> A graph would be handy.



I'm no good with graphs.

It would be a bar chart, anyway.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm no good with graphs.
> 
> It would be a bar chart, anyway.



We might need dave for this.

Surprised we do better against Arsenal than spuds.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> We might need dave for this.
> 
> Surprised we do better against Arsenal than spuds.



Yeah, I was too.  I think we do better against passing teams than against those who play more "basic" football.

That would explain it.


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I was too.  I think we do better against passing teams than against those who play more "basic" football.
> 
> That would explain it.



I wonder if shiny new grounds have an effect.  I also wonder who could tell us more about that.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2009)

,


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2009)

http://nces.ed.gov/nceskids/createAgraph/default.aspx?ID=ec34891f098046ecbca300635c4dbdca


Nice one dave.

I can see a pattern...it looks a bit like Mount Rushmore on its side.  

Obama an Iron, what's this telling us?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 16, 2009)

it was shite i was going to do a better one but got a phone call and cant be arsed now!

Oh and the pompey results should improve now they are sans redknapp.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 17, 2009)

Comes around quickly . . . I notice we have an appointment a week on Monday. Boxing Day looks the bigger game for you, though.


----------



## mattie (Dec 18, 2009)

On the box vs Chelsea.  Yay.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2009)

mattie said:


> On the box vs Chelsea.  Yay.



oh god.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2009)

I might just hide under the sofa til it's over


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 18, 2009)

the season?


----------



## mattie (Dec 18, 2009)

you'd be unlikely to miss much.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 18, 2009)

have we been taken over yet?


Oh and upson is back to gain some match practice for the chelski game.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2009)

We're going to get absolutely shat on on Sunday.



In front of the nation, too


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

If Chelsea win, you're going to have to do a West Brom 'Great Escape' - the only team in the history of the Premiership to be bottom at Christmas and not go down. 

Better news if you draw or win: Second-from-bottom sides have only been relegated six times in 14 seasons.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 19, 2009)

Seeing as how RenegadeWalrus is entirely responsible for Portsmouth being rubbish this season, you lot taking over the task of propping up the league wouldn't be entirely repulsive to me.


----------



## mattie (Dec 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> If Chelsea win, you're going to have to do a West Brom 'Great Escape' - the only team in the history of the Premiership to be bottom at Christmas and not go down.
> 
> Better news if you draw or win: Second-from-bottom sides have only been relegated six times in 14 seasons.



Thanks, statto.

This could be our equivalent of a cup final.  Something to play for, the triumph and the glory of finishing above Wolves.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Seeing as how RenegadeWalrus is entirely responsible for Portsmouth being rubbish this season, you lot taking over the task of propping up the league wouldn't be entirely repulsive to me.



I think the jinx is lifting though.

Either that or Liverpool are so rubbish that even with my jinx in operation, they still couldn't beat you...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Either that or Liverpool are so rubbish that even with my jinx in operation, they still couldn't beat you...



I reckon its that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2009)

I should have gone along today with a banner saying "See? Upsidedownwalrus is living here and you STILL couldn't win!  Champions League, you're having a laugh."


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I should have gone along today with a banner saying "See? Upsidedownwalrus is living here and you STILL couldn't win!  Europa League, you're having a laugh."



.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

Good stream

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=4b264a3bc4aeb


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone else laughing at Cashley?


----------



## mattie (Dec 20, 2009)

wtf?  We...we're not winning, are we?


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2009)

1-0 to West Ham, blatant penalty after Mr. Tweedy made a laughably bad challenge, then claimed he had got the ball.  He hadnt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

wow


----------



## revol68 (Dec 20, 2009)

how the fuck can this West Ham side be so low in the table, they are capable of some fine football, the mind boggles.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> how the fuck can this West Ham side be so low in the table, they are capable of some fine football, the mind boggles.



Shit defence. Though how they've not conceded any today boggles my mind.


----------



## mattie (Dec 20, 2009)

No strikers in first few games, no defence in subsequent ones.  Playing midfielders, centre-halves or utility men at full-back is acceptable in decent teams but generally disastrous in unbalanced ones.

Finances in limbo, so no investment despite sales (including Ashton's retirement) and injuries.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> how the fuck can this West Ham side be so low in the table, they are capable of some fine football, the mind boggles.



Cos our defence is fucking shocking.  So many games we've played OK and scored goals and then lost or drawn.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2009)

Next goal to decide it?


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Next goal to decide it?



Chelski get a penalty that isnt.  Appalling decision.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

he scored but ref disallows it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

and again wtf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

Cock it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

3rd time lucky, never seen that, and they say englishmen are crap at penalties!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

Ah, stuff it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Bet lampard misses a penalty for england if he needs to take one.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, the cunt.  They always score against West Ham when we really don't need them to and then fuck it up for England, just to rub it in 

Like Gerrard in 2006


----------



## revol68 (Dec 20, 2009)

Typical Chelsea to get given 3 penalties for one perfectly timed tackle. 

Did anyone else get the impression the ref was desperate for that penalty to be missed, no doubt he thought it was bullshit but didn't want to be forced to overrule his assistant.

Also does no one else get images of the class room tout raising their hand and squelling "Miss, miss..." when they see linesmen waving their flag like that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Could hold on here or even win it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Chelsea were shockingly poor, west ham deserved a win imo.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

If London Calling's stat about bottom/second bottom is correct, that will prove to be the best four quid I've ever spent (on Chelsea winning).

Yep, I deliberately bet on them to jinx them.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucky lucky Chelsea. Non penalty and that barge from Carvalho should've been another for West Ham.

Nice to see a ref actually enforce penalties being taken properly, though he was pretty poor otherwise.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> If London Calling's stat about bottom/second bottom is correct, that will prove to be the best four quid I've ever spent (on Chelsea winning).
> 
> Yep, I deliberately bet on them to jinx them.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2009)

Tight all the way from 10th to 20th; a long, long season ahead but all to play for.

I think it's a bigger result than it looks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Tight all the way from 10th to 20th; a long, long season ahead but all to play for.
> 
> I think it's a bigger result than it looks.



Concur.  We matched Chelsea fairly well, and that's got to give us hope for future fixtures.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2009)

glad to be proved wrong and hopefully this will be the end of the crappy fixtures and the start of our rise out of the bottom 3.

Just worth mentioning that our home games so far this season have been...

the top 4
tottenham
villa
everton
fulham
 and burnley.

the next 10 are portsmouth, wolverhamption, blackburn, wigan, man city, birmingham, hull, bolton, sunderland and stoke.

If we can't get 20 odd points from that lot then we deserve to go down.

that was never a penalty, btw but same old same old.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2009)

We're half way through the season, it would be odd if you hadn't played all the top teams - and all the bottom teams


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

And anyway, it's just typical West ham to put in the odd performance like that when we're struggling - in the Tevez season we beat Man U and Arsenal home and away, the first team to do so in about 35 years IIRC


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> We're half way through the season, it would be odd if you hadn't played all the top teams - and all the bottom teams



at home.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> And anyway, it's just typical West ham to put in the odd performance like that when we're struggling - in the Tevez season we beat Man U and Arsenal home and away, the first team to do so in about 35 years IIRC



The season we went down we did the double over Chelsea!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

Indeed so.  That 3-2 win at the Bridge, as well, with that fucking awesome Di Canio goal...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> at home.


You're not going to get more points out of the top 4 away, but you might get a few more out of the bottoms teams at home.

I just don't see a point worth making - you've played all the teams in the div except one. . . maybe there is a point, I dunno . . .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

The point is that we've already got a lot of the sorts of fixtures where I usually expect us to lose, out of the way.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You're not going to get more points out of the top 4 away, but you might get a few more out of the bottoms teams at home.
> 
> I just don't see a point worth making - you've played all the teams in the div except one. . . maybe there is a point, I dunno . . .



it's not difficult.

most teams get most of their points at home.  Away games are a bonus.

Our home games so far have included all of the difficult teams in the division (apart from city.)  The next set of home games are against the "easier" teams.

For us, Birmingham away?  Well, we might get something but no shock if we lose.  Birmingham at home?  We would expect something.

Or... what RD said.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> it's not difficult.
> 
> most teams get most of their points at home.  Away games are a bonus.
> 
> ...



Yup.  The only fixture so far which has really gone against the norm is Wigan away; normally we seem to win there and lose at home to them.  I mean Hull away, we drew that, but we lost it last year, when we finished 9th.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, I can see it does make sense - more chance of home wins.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 21, 2009)

Onluy just seen the result cos im in forign and was busy.

That is fucking sweet. Did zola manage to behave himself?

In other news apparently due to our inability to score goals at the moment we have recalled freeddie sears errrr


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 21, 2009)

It was a great match to watch.  We played beautifully and only drew because at half time the perfectly good ref was replaced with a Chelsea fan.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, a new sufferer.

Welcome


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 21, 2009)

Also, Davenport charged.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/beds/bucks/herts/8424440.stm

I don't have enough faces for all the palm action required.


----------



## mattie (Dec 21, 2009)

He's forbidden from contacting his sister.

Was there seriously any chance of that?


----------



## linerider (Dec 21, 2009)

mattie said:


> He's forbidden from contacting his sister.
> 
> Was there seriously any chance of that?



xmas dinner in the davonport household will be a barrel of laughs.

'put the knife down calum,i'm carving the bird'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 22, 2009)

Great post from KUMB:



> Simon Cowell is launching a new TV show called The West Ham factor
> It starts with a series of mildly amusing auditions open to all to exhibit their own particular expertise in business.
> 
> We'll be exposed to the benefit claimant who 'makes a few extra bob' at the bootfairs, pressumably with some form of disfigurement.
> ...


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 22, 2009)

linerider said:


> xmas dinner in the davonport household will be a barrel of laughs.
> 
> 'put the knife down calum,i'm carving the bird'


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2009)

So what happened, he slapped his sister and her boyfriend tried to saw CD's legs off?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So what happened, he slapped his sister and her boyfriend tried to saw CD's legs off?



Well, without wanting to comment on rumour or indeed fall foul of any laws or prohibitions regarding upcoming trials, it does indeed seem that way.

If you believe the rumours, Davenport's issue with the boyfriend was more due to the colour of his skin than to the fact that he and his friends are complete and total nutjobs who were more than willing to show him what physical deterrence actually means.

Of course, this may well be bollocks.  Davenport's prior public personality profile was non-existant.  Until this happened, the only reasons anyone had heard of him was because a) you lot fleeced us for him at a time when we were desperate; and b) he broke his neck on loan and was still only good enough for the West Ham United Sicknote second or third XI.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2009)

I take your point, he has no record of being trouble, even on the pitch you hardly knew he was there.

I couldn't possibly comment on the dealing of Daniel Levy, many of which have the feel of criminality but somehow aren't.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 22, 2009)

No wonder he and Slippery Hal get on so well!


----------



## mattie (Dec 22, 2009)

Nail on head, although suspicion remains he's knocking down any other interest before making a bid:

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5793684,00.html


----------



## tommers (Dec 24, 2009)

franco is injured.

fuck.  we have no strikers.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 24, 2009)

says who? Freak training ground incident sounds made up.

If true does that mean we are down to nouble and sears??

Do we have a centre back what used to be a centre fowards when he first broke through at some shite northern club??? Da Costa surely can do the ian pearce role!


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> says who? Freak training ground incident sounds made up.
> 
> If true does that mean we are down to nouble and sears??
> 
> Do we have a centre back what used to be a centre fowards when he first broke through at some shite northern club??? Da Costa surely can do the ian pearce role!



hmmm. just that independent article dave.  could be bollocks, I suppose.

If he is injured then yeah, it's nouble and diamanti.  Is sears back yet?  Dixon?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah sears doesn't come back till after the 28th.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2009)

told you it was a lie!!!

Good result that. Diamanti seems to be starting to settle a bit now and yay at behrami being kinda fit again.


dave


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 26, 2009)

Well done to West Ham today. Poor old Avram Grant, not been a good week for him has it?


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> told you it was a lie!!!



He played, did he?  I was round my mum's, so just saw the score.  Taping football first.

Good result.  I was worried that we might slip up against them, they've shown some worrying form recently.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah franco played all but the whole game(neuble came on for 5mins or so)

Only seen first half highlights and read a report, sounds like a pretty shit game to be honest.

Hopefully spurs will be having an unauthorised new years party tomorrow so will be too hung over to play, or get food poisoning again or some other unlikely event which will result in us beating them.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2009)

Parker and Illunga both off?  I thought it started at 1:30 so i turned on to find us 1-0 down and almost half time...   what happened to them?  Our injury problems continue, what's this 3 years now?


----------



## Discordia (Dec 28, 2009)

Hamstrings.

You guys are rather screwed


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Hamstrings.
> 
> You guys are rather screwed



fucking hamstrings?  do they not warm up?  jesus.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2009)

doubt it will be anything serious neither of em looked in much pain.

More worrying is that franco will be suspended for the arsenal game! So neuble and diamanti!


Without parker and cole in the side for away games we really lack something(a lot of things) those two are essential for us.

I thought tomkins had a great game, easily his best performance of the season.


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 28, 2009)

More of the same innit.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2009)

I will never accept losing to spurs as "the same"


dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 28, 2009)

denial is one of the missing quantum forces, and possibly the one that has the most powerful effect on human beings.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2009)

I remember us beating them in the days before harry went there!!!

i think, maybe. Surely?

edit:L sorry what i meant to do was call you a hippy

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 28, 2009)

why i oughtta :shakes fist:


----------



## mattie (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/food-poisoning-leaves-spurs-players-sick-as-parrots-and-out-of-the-champions-league-477336.html


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 28, 2009)

is reading that going to make me happy?


----------



## mattie (Dec 28, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> is reading that going to make me happy?



Nostalgically delirious.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the sweet sweet memories


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going to watch the MotD highlights package again this morning because my memory can't be correct; I can't recall seeing Wet Sham once in the Tottenham penalty area . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't see any possession inside the box. You had three corners though so maybe someone got a head to one of those. MotD showed all three of your shots - all were 22+ yards, one on target.


----------



## MrA (Dec 29, 2009)

ahhh, Poor old West Ham, that rose tinted world of success that every Irons fan dreamed of a the start of the campaign is nought but a dim and distant memory. 

How many Claret and Blue teams in the Premiership _next_ season I wonder......


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

MrA said:


> ahhh, Poor old West Ham, that rose tinted world of success that every Irons fan dreamed of a the start of the campaign is nought but a dim and distant memory.





"rose tinted world of success"!!!!!!


Jesus, what planet do you live on?


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I didn't see any possession inside the box. You had three corners though so maybe someone got a head to one of those. MotD showed all three of your shots - all were 22+ yards, one on target.




Yes, yes.  Well done.  You're still Tottenham though.


----------



## MrA (Dec 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> "rose tinted world of success"!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jesus, what planet do you live on?



Planet Lah Lah....


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

MrA said:


> ahhh, Poor old West Ham, that rose tinted world of success that every Irons fan dreamed of a the start of the campaign is nought but a dim and distant memory.



I resent that. I proper cussed out the only two people who thought we should be expecting 5/6th.

Oh yeah today we are mostrly selling scott parker to stoke(LOL) and buying mutu from fiortentina.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I resent that. I proper cussed out the only two people who thought we should be expecting 5/6th.
> 
> Oh yeah today we are mostrly selling scott parker to stoke(LOL) and buying mutu from fiortentina.



I love how the press say on one hand that we have to sell all our best players and are about to go into admin and then on the next page "Hammers swoop for mutu!"

Um... with what, exactly?


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

What would tempt Mutu.  Hmmm.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> What would tempt Mutu.  Hmmm.



Well, he owes Chelsea £14.6 million.

That is some expensive toot.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

Can't he do the old declare bankruptcy dodge?

And then sign for us?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

Innit! I really wish the press would make up thier mind.


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd expect Upson to disappear in January, so we might have a few readies from that.  If the money doesn't disappear to service debt, of course.


----------



## MrA (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I resent that. I proper cussed out the only two people who thought we should be expecting 5/6th.
> 
> Oh yeah today we are mostrly selling scott parker to stoke(LOL) and buying mutu from fiortentina.
> 
> dave




I have to say I am suprised West Ham are struggling when you look at the teams around them including my own........ (Hull)


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

nah upson wont move. No one is in dire need of a centre back other then spurs and that WILL NOT HAPPEN. He won't move to a top club in case he doesn't play every week.

Wouldn't be shocked if he goes somewhere in the summer but no way he moves in jan. 


MR A, no money, a few key injuries and we have had most of the really hard home fixtures. I am not shocked we are fairly low(although wasn't expecting thois low!!!) but still have every confidence of us finishing near the top half of the table as the likes of birmingham and stoke fade away.

dave


----------



## MrA (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> I'd expect Upson to disappear in January, so we might have a few readies from that.  If the money doesn't disappear to service debt, of course.



It would be better to wait until the last few matches of the season and go into admin, get the points deduction before posible relegation. Leeds did it if my memory serves me.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> I'd expect Upson to disappear in January, so we might have a few readies from that.  If the money doesn't disappear to service debt, of course.



We'll sell him in order to buy some mythical striker who nobody has ever heard of but is apparently being chased by Liverpool but we'll miss out at the last minute when he decides to stay at FC Salzburg.

And then the same thing will happen in the next window, with no mention made of the £10 million from the last time.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> nah upson wont move. No one is in dire need of a centre back other then spurs and that WILL NOT HAPPEN. He won't move to a top club in case he doesn't play every week.
> 
> Wouldn't be shocked if he goes somewhere in the summer but no way he moves in jan.
> 
> ...



Man City, and desperately.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

MrA said:


> It would be better to wait until the last few matches of the season and go into admin, get the points deduction before posible relegation. Leeds did it if my memory serves me.



Our debt is manageable if we actually have an owner, rather than a holding company.

It's being in limbo that's killing us.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> Man City, and desperately.



Is the correct answer.

I think.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> We'll sell him in order to buy some mythical striker who nobody has ever heard of but is apparently being chased by Liverpool but we'll miss out at the last minute when he decides to stay at FC Salzburg.
> 
> And then the same thing will happen in the next window, with no mention made of the £10 million from the last time.



Or those we've heard of - Toni would have to be mental to come here.

As an aside, I heard we were offered Savio for less than 500K a year before we bought him.

Anyone else smell a rat with Nani? Who appointed him?  and who can boot him?


----------



## MrA (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> Our debt is manageable if we actually have an owner, rather than a holding company.
> 
> It's being in limbo that's killing us.



Being a London club should help if there's a bored Arab out there......


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> Man City, and desperately.



Nah. Your right they do but i can't see manchinis first big signing of his tenure being matt upson somehow.

He will go international.

Mattie i think he was a chairmen after magnbusson aquisition and nani is awesome we did very well indeed out of the savio deal and i have very high hopes  for some of the people he has brought into the club. Illunga for about a million as well, nani is a genius!!!


dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2009)

mattie said:


> Or those we've heard of - Toni would have to be mental to come here.
> 
> As an aside, I heard we were offered Savio for less than 500K a year before we bought him.
> 
> Anyone else smell a rat with Nani? Who appointed him?  and who can boot him?



That deal was certainly dodgy as fuck.  There is no way we paid anything like the amount that the club put about.  And we bought him off Nani's father in law!  If that was Harry then I would assume that Sandbanks needed a new roof or something.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Nah. Your right they do but i can't see manchinis first big signing of his tenure being matt upson somehow.
> 
> He will go international.
> 
> ...



I really hope you're right, although I don't think he's got a huge amount of time left on his contract which may force hands somewhat.  Shame to see him go to spuds and miss out on CL football*.



*blatant wind-up, LC, stay in your box.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

MrA said:


> Being a London club should help if there's a bored Arab out there......



There are apparently 4 bidders, including Gold and Co who want to pay buttons.  One consortium are apparently playing it very soft and quiet, to the point that no-one's actually sure who's behind it.  Which sets my Kia-meter twitching wildly.

I would rather we don't have a sugar daddy, but someone who actually has the first fucking clue about how to run a football club.  Hill-Wood et al would be perfect.  A man can dream.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

tommers said:


> That deal was certainly dodgy as fuck.  There is no way we paid anything like the amount that the club put about.  And we bought him off Nani's father in law!  If that was Harry then I would assume that Sandbanks needed a new roof or something.



Suspect Nani got a tidy chrimbo present from Italy this year!

You would have thought, on principle, that any chairman worth his salt would veto transfers arranged between family members.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

Think upson has another two years left on his contract, if memory serves. Curbs signed him 3 years ago this jan on a five year deal innit?

If man city want to chuck us 12million and onuhma or richards then possibly fair enough  but i really don't see upson going man city with the management change.

Carlton cole is the one i'm vaguely worried about. Although i think liverpool are too broke and arsenal will get chamkah for 3-5million rather then cole for 10/12/15 million.

The svaio deal was fairly dodgy but on the other hand we got more then we paid fro him(if you include da costa) by selling him, so it can't be that dodgy, possibly.

dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

MrA said:


> I have to say I am suprised West Ham are struggling when you look at the teams around them including my own........ (Hull)



It seems a decent set-up at Hull though, with the notable exception of Tangoman Brown.

Tidy little ground as well.

I vaguely recall Duffen trying to buy West ham around the time he got into Hull?  Wasn't he the cause of recent financial problems (big names on big wages)?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

Hull have a really shit set up with 43 senior players and a ridiculous wage bill.
They are going to be selling like mad over this transfer window and next.


They have about as good a set up as we had under brown only without the youth set up!!

They go down and can't get back up very quickly they are proper fucked.


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Hull have a really shit set up with 43 senior players and a ridiculous wage bill.
> They are going to be selling like mad over this transfer window and next.
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was the Duffen era that screwed it, too ambitious - read: wanted quick success to sell on at tidy profit, meaning silly players brought in on big money.  

Now you mention it, sounds like Eggy, that.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Think upson has another two years left on his contract, if memory serves. Curbs signed him 3 years ago this jan on a five year deal innit?
> 
> If man city want to chuck us 12million and onuhma or richards then possibly fair enough  but i really don't see upson going man city with the management change.
> 
> ...



I'm almost hoping Cole stays injured for most of Jan so people forget about him.  He's really come on in leaps and bounds.

How much did we get for Savio?  Was it straight swap for Da Costa, or did money change hands?


----------



## MrA (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Hull have a really shit set up with 43 senior players and a ridiculous wage bill.
> They are going to be selling like mad over this transfer window and next.
> 
> 
> ...



I was gutted that we made the same mistakes as other teams who were "suprised" at being in the top league. We're paying top wages to average players because, lets face it, who the fuck wants to play for and live in Hull!?

We can't sell because clubs won't take on the salaries the players are on, so we'll go down  and the greedy cuntpipes will enforce their release clauses. I would have been happier if Hull became a yoyo club like Watford or West Brom. You're right too if Hull get relegated, they're proper fucked.


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

MrA said:


> I was gutted that we made the same mistakes as other teams who were "suprised" at being in the top league. We're paying top wages to average players because, lets face it, who the fuck wants to play for and live in Hull!?
> 
> We can't sell because clubs won't take on the salaries the players are on, so we'll go down  and the greedy cuntpipes will enforce their release clauses. I would have been happier if Hull became a yoyo club like Watford or West Brom. You're right too if Hull get relegated, they're proper fucked.



Sad to see.  When Hull were coming up the leagues it looked like they'd made pretty solid decisions along the way, went a bit mental with Duffen promising extensions to the ground etc. without establishing the team in the PL.

PL cash is the root of all evil.

In terms of players going there, the likes of Rich Garcia resurrecting careers.  He always looked good at West Ham, just kept getting nasty injuries.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

allgedly we got something around 3-5 million + da costa for him.

Baring in mind the alleged 10million we paid for him was if he became the next tierry henry and we got to the champions league and lots of silly stuff( i heard the basic was around 3.5 million) then i reckon we turned a profit, possibly. Certainly didn't lose anything. We also have a sell on fee attached to him, allgedly.

Although my memory is a little hazy as it all happened a while ago now.

Savio has yet to feature for fiorentina by the way.


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor bungpuss, people saying nasty things.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8705_5806326,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh noes

any idea what the hurtful hammers are saying? Couldn't hear much on the stream.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I remember us beating them in the days before harry went there!!!
> 
> i think, maybe. Surely?
> 
> ...



Yeah, when Harry was with us, we beat Spurs quite often.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

Am i right in thinking e have never beaten a team that has had redknapp managing it?

grr i am right 8 wins two draws against us


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2009)

I see Lawrenson and Zola joinned the ranks of the deluded yesterday; there's a lot of it about.


Didn't 'arry also give Wet Sham ther best ever Premership finish?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

yes he did, 5th. Which coincidently is your best premiership finish ever.

It may be replicated this year.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2009)

37 points as of yesterday - safe from relegation. Always, always the first objective.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 29, 2009)

Jesus spammers you were really poor yesterday. You did sing well though.

Worried, you should be.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2009)

Not really no.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

What's news on Scott Parker's hammy?

Also, priorities for transfer window, assuming we find a few bob down back of sofa?  Or, more likely, sell off a few?  Would be gutted to see Parker go, as he's been one of the few on good wages to actually justify them, but suspect he'd fetch a pretty penny and cut wage bill considerably.  I still think Upson will go, sadly, although we haven't got the cover we once had a centre-half.

Firstly, full-backs - Illunga has looked less than solid for a while and Faubert (although considerably improved from first spell) is not a right-back.  The goals we conceded against Burnle,y in particualr, all came from an inability to prevent or pressurise crosses - Fletcher's goals were identikit.

Striker as well.  Rumblings - well, open statements -that McCarthy wants to leave Blackburn.  We could do a lot worse.

Yes, I'm at work, and yes, I'm very bored.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

Out - Upson for £15 million to City.

We invest that in a reanimation lab and raise Bobby Moore from the dead to take his rightful place in the centre of defence.

We use the other £5 million to buy Julian Dicks a new knee.  

Illunga goes to right back.

What's Samassi Abou up to these days?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

Fuck flogging Parker.  We looked a different side once he went off.  He gives us genuine shape.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Fuck flogging Parker.  We looked a different side once he went off.  He gives us genuine shape.



He certainly won't be sold for footballing reasons.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Out - Upson for £15 million to City.
> 
> We invest that in a reanimation lab and raise Bobby Moore from the dead to take his rightful place in the centre of defence.
> 
> ...



Di Canio can still raise a jog, so he's in.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

One thing I will say is that he would complete Arsenal's team.

Hopefully Wenger won't see the light, as he hates English players for the most part


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> One thing I will say is that he would complete Arsenal's team.
> 
> Hopefully Wenger won't see the light, as he hates English players for the most part



His quick passing has really developed - when we first signed him he was all energy and not much finesse, but he's really leapt on in the quality of his short one-touch passing and his through-balls.  Not sure it's quite up to the standard that Wenger looks for, but he's a very, very tidy player.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 30, 2009)

He really isn't good enough for a CL club, sorry.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

Discordia said:


> He really isn't good enough for a CL club, sorry.



That's quite alright.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

Discordia said:


> He really isn't good enough for a CL club, sorry.



Good.  He can stay with us then.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

New one on me:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8434880.stm


----------



## Discordia (Dec 30, 2009)

Eh, you're probably too broke to keep him :/


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> New one on me:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8434880.stm



yeah, been carried in the telegraph and guardian today.

Who they are, whether they're real, what their intentions are.... who knows?


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

I think they might be the bidders who were keeping a very tight lid on things.  I have no thoughts on whether that would be a good or bad thing.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> I think they might be the bidders who were keeping a very tight lid on things.  I have no thoughts on whether that would be a good or bad thing.



Nah, they were in the press a while ago saying they were going to bid.  About a month ago?


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Nah, they were in the press a while ago saying they were going to bid.  About a month ago?



I missed that - any idea or recollection of the persons involved or behind the company?

It always seems to come down to individuals.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> I missed that - any idea or recollection of the persons involved or behind the company?
> 
> It always seems to come down to individuals.



All they've said is that they're "london based" and a "consortium of wealthy hammers fans."

They're fronted by Intermarket and some guy called David Byrne but apparently it's all very new and shady.

There are even theories that Straumur have made them up in order to make other bidders get a move on.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> All they've said is that they're "london based" and a "consortium of wealthy hammers fans."
> 
> They're fronted by Intermarket and some guy called David Byrne but apparently it's all very new and shady.
> 
> There are even theories that Straumur have made them up in order to make other bidders get a move on.



It's worked wonderfully well!

I heard Cottee is in one of the consortiums, is he known to be in any of the others (i.e. is he in this one?)


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> It's worked wonderfully well!
> 
> I heard Cottee is in one of the consortiums, is he known to be in any of the others (i.e. is he in this one?)




I have seen unconfirmed people on the internet say that an ex-player is in the Intermarket one.  That would then lead you to think it's Cottee..

It should be noted that this is now an assumption based on something that an unidentified person has said on the internet.

Who knows, really?


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

I know Cottee is definitely involved to some extent in one of the parties involved, but that might just be to press the flesh and slap the shoulders rather than as part of a consortium itself.

Not only guesswork, but pretty meaningless guesswork - I would expect any one consortium to be as hapless as the next.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah i knew about the intermarket lot as well.

There is also some american dude involved in a bid somewhere and possibly another one.


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Yeah i knew about the intermarket lot as well.
> 
> There is also some american dude involved in a bid somewhere and possibly another one.
> 
> ...



Nice to know it's not all hot air and wishful thinking on our esteemed owners' part.

Anyone else note our kit is going to be made by an Italian company, Macron?  I'm desperately trying to figure how Nani earns out of the deal.

Bring back Admiral.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2009)

Not a fan of the current home kit at all so i have no problems with em.

Also i think we will be the only people with that brand of kit in the prem(unless sheffield united come up) which means it should look different to everyone else. This is a good thing.

Not sure its a nani thing no bescia on their club list.


dave


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

Sears returns to West Ham

Kind of glad, as we've played loads better when he hasn't been in the team.

Tries hard and has some potential, but his finishing and confidence have been lousy, needs to learn to stay on his feet more.

Maybe things might have been different had he been given the disallowed goal at Bristol Shitty, missing a penalty soon afterwards didn't help things either.  At the end of the day 19 games and no goals just isn't good enough.  

Hopefully the pressure will be off once he returns to Upton Park, and he'll find his shooting boots again.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Sears returns to West Ham
> 
> Kind of glad, as we've played loads better when he hasn't been in the team.
> 
> ...




Ah well.  Apparently has quite an attitude problem, which I'd imagine Warnock would have enjoyed trying to beat out of him!


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Hopefully the pressure will be off once he returns to Upton Park, and he'll find his shooting boots again.



Pressure off?

Yeah.  No pressure freddy.  We haven't got any strikers and half the crowd think you look like a kid who's won a competition.

No pressure at all.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> Pressure off?
> 
> Yeah.  No pressure freddy.  We haven't got any strikers and half the crowd think you look like a kid who's won a competition.
> 
> No pressure at all.



Scoring on his debut was his downfall imo. Could never live up to the hype after that.

At least now everyone knows he's not the next English boy wonder.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

Equally, he 'scored' on his debut for you and it got controversially ignored.  He was always going to have a shocker with that IMO.  Perhaps it will have the opposite effect on him in the long run and he won't start thinking he's the new Michael Owen


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Not a fan of the current home kit at all so i have no problems with em.
> 
> Also i think we will be the only people with that brand of kit in the prem(unless sheffield united come up) which means it should look different to everyone else. This is a good thing.
> 
> ...



Italian shirts tend to be stylish.  The national team one at any rate.  Shame I don't like them, otherwise it would be one of the few national team shirts I'd be tempted to wear.  Cos it is a great top.

I might even be tempted to get a West Ham top, which I've never done before, if we get a good Italian design


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Italian shirts tend to be stylish.  The national team one at any rate.  Shame I don't like them, otherwise it would be one of the few national team shirts I'd be tempted to wear.  Cos it is a great top.
> 
> I might even be tempted to get a West Ham top, which I've never done before, if we get a good Italian design



If it's Italian it'll be tight.  And short.

*shudders at thought of Bobby Moore Upper*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh this is true.

*Makes plan to lose more weight before buying one*


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2009)

You lot have cheered up a bit. Amazing what being north of the dreaded dashed line can do. 

Equal second bottom in my book though: Happy New Year!


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You lot have cheered up a bit. Amazing what being north of the dreaded dashed line can do.



Just goes to show what a realistic approach to your chances can do.


You lot should try it some time.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2009)

bolton have two games in hand as well. Oh noes.

Tight shirt won't work for me at all i like my shit loose.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Tight shirt won't work for me at all i like my shit loose.


That is one fuck of a sentence.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 30, 2009)

I presume it won't be in toned-abs-italian-waiter-size only.


----------



## mattie (Dec 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I presume it won't be in toned-abs-italian-waiter-size only.



Not after I've finished with it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> That is one fuck of a sentence.



In real life he makes sense.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2009)

tommers said:


> It should be noted that this is now an assumption based on something that an unidentified person has said on the internet.
> 
> Who knows, really?



That's enough for me to bet the farm on!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 31, 2009)

There is a poll up on the official site for team of the decade.



> GOALKEEPERS  David James
> Shaka Hislop
> Robert Green
> 
> ...



what do people reckon?

I went:

James
Repka
Sir Physco
Rio
Upson
Tricky trev
Cole
Foe
Parker
Dicanio
Sheringham


dave


----------



## mattie (Dec 31, 2009)

Konchesky?  Dailly?

Worried your front two are a touch one-paced there dave.

I wonder how many votes lumpalard will get.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 31, 2009)

couldn't bring myself to vote for defoe.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124552


----------



## kained&able (Jan 1, 2010)

i think i have read an interview with him saying he wont takeover as he has just started up an f1 team(lotus???)


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't understand something; this is absolutely the worst time to sell - obviously because PL status is at risk - so who is going to offer anything other than a chances price. F.i. you've got the two fellas from Birmingham supposedly offering £50 mill for a PL club - it's insane. 

What did the current people pay for the club and do they have partners or shareholders willing to take what must be a huge loss?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 1, 2010)

*checks watch* 
LONDON CALLING YOU WANKER AND STEAMING PILE OF HOTSPUR
think they paid about 80-100 million for it. Possibly even 110, that figure rings a bell.

There was going to be a thing where the bank went bust so selling now they wouldn't have lost anything and would have prevented the club going into admin or worse., however, they got the repayments frozen until at least the summer(can't remember if it was summer 2011 or not?) which means they can afford to be picky again and they wont be accepting a 50million bid anytime soon.


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 1, 2010)

Read the post again, it starts tomorrow you div.

At £50-60 million, I guess the owners have got to gamble and not sell; how can you take that loss when there's a decent chance you'll stay up . . . All very well people 'being interested' - everyone loves a bargain, but it's meaningless if they're just chancers.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 1, 2010)

Read my post again as well!(okay i missed it but...........)

Like i say last week it was the difference of getting 60million or letting administrators sell us(hopefully, could have been a case of selling the stadium/players etc.) for fuck all.

This week the price has probably doubled.


dave


----------



## lemontop (Jan 3, 2010)

.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

West Ham United: Green, Faubert, Tomkins, Upson, Daprela, Kovac, Behrami, Stanislas, Diamanti, Jimenez, Nouble
Subs: Stech, N'Gala, Da Costa, Payne, Lee, Edgar, Sears

Arsenal: Fabianski, Sagna, Gallas, Vermaelen, Silvestre, Ramsey, Song, Merida, Wilshere, Eduardo, Vela
Subs: Mannone, Gilbert, Diaby, Nasri, Traore, Eastmond, Emmanuel-Thomas

Nouble up front?  Daprela?  Sears on the bench.  Upson starts.

That's pretty much our first team with all the injuries.  I bet Zola is regretting saying he wanted to have a small squad.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

super johnny hartson!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> super johnny hartson!



Great to see him in the studio.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't belive lee and edgar make the bench they are very very young. We seem to have a lot of injuries

I'm very interested to see deperla play i have heard lots of good things saw a goal of his he scored in the u19 world cup for swiszerland it was more then a bit special(which is obviously what you need from a leftback), suprised spector isn't playing.

 Be good to see how far nouble has progressed as well, only seen him in the reserves and pre season, apart from the odd 5 mins.


Sears to come on and score the winner. Obviously. With josh payne to come on and dick all over wiltshire, cause i like payne.

What happend to collison and noble? they injured?


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

kained&able said:


> What happend to collison and noble? they injured?



collison is rested, noble injured.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 3, 2010)

Nouble was a wanker just then. Hammers won't have this one. Arsenal will start smashing their arses any minute now.

Oh well...................

Lots of time left though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

1-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Nouble was a wanker just then. Hammers won't have this one. Arsenal will start smashing their arses any minute now.





he shouldn't really be playing, it's only cos of the injuries...

I just woke the baby up when diamanti scored.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

god, I love diamanti so much.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> god, I love diamanti so much.



He looks a good player.
Seen a bit of him this season.
Your biggest threat,promising.

That was a jammy goal.
Camped inside your half most of the first half.

Get ready for the backlash !


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2010)

Why are you so anti your own club, Stobey?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2010)

I love behrami so much. Made almost every tackle and still gets foward shit loads. I'm not convinced we deserve him.

Diamanti amuses me and  look foward to the day when he shoots from OUR penalty area.

Nouble is doing okay with the hold up type stuff but he really ain't used to the pace at all. He wants 2 seconds on the ball when arse are only letting him half 0.5


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I love behrami so much. Made almost tackle and still gets foward shit loads. I'm not convinced we deserve him.
> 
> Diamanti amuses me and  look foward to the day when he shoots from OUR penalty area.
> 
> Nouble is doing okay with the hold up type stuff but he really ain't used to the pace at all. He wants 2 seconds on the ball when arse are only letting him half 0.5



can't argue with that dave.  I have enough love in my heart for them both. 

Let's see what happens in the 2nd half but at least we've given it a good go.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2010)

Cocking hell, Diamenti might be off injured


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Cocking hell, Diamenti might be off injured



No,he was just trying to run the clock down after 51mins.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2010)

Bollocks.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Bollocks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

Loving this match.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Loving this match.



Second half is much better.

West Ham on top.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

fucking hell.  green!  sorry I said that stuff about your yokel face.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

ah well.  I thought we did really well.  gave em a fright.

The way the mugs were celebrating you'd have thought they'd won the whole thing.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2010)

He does have a really inbred face though. He had no chgance with that header.

Tis a shame we played pretty well and everyone played thier hearts out, no complaints other then the score and a lack of cole, really.

Tomkins needs to go in a time machine and get three years older.


dave


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> ah well.  I thought we did really well.  gave em a fright.
> 
> The way the mugs were celebrating you'd have thought they'd won the whole thing.



Second half you gave us a game.

(And if you had won that you would setting off fireworks ! )

Cracking cup tie.

Who said the FA Cup is not important ?

Nothing like a hot summers day with your team at Wembley.

Hope you start to climb the table,would like to see you in Europe next season.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Hope you start to climb the table,would like to see you in Europe next season.






you might be disappointed! 


kind of glad we haven't got a replay but would have enjoyed the win.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 3, 2010)

Put on the subs, shift up a couple of gears. Job done.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Put on the subs, shift up a couple of gears. Job done.



how you haven't got a job in top level management LC, I will never know.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> how you haven't got a job in top level management LC, I will never know.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

Tony Fernandes on Twitter at half time..... 



"1 0. West ham beating arsenal. Great half from the young hammers. Soon they will have an owner who will make a difference and care ."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> Tony Fernandes on Twitter at half time.....
> 
> 
> 
> "1 0. West ham beating arsenal. Great half from the young hammers. Soon they will have an owner who will make a difference and care ."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2010)

that's usually where the ground falls out from under your feet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2010)

Right, next up is Wolves at home, one of the sort of fixtures Tommers identified as must-wins now that the tougher home ties are out of the way.

We really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really really really really really really really, really really really really  must win this.
We


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2010)

do you have a point to make there?

I will say what i belive i said for the first game of the season. I fucking hate wolves we must win and win hard.

dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm simply pretending we don't exist.  It's easier that way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2010)

But you can't try too hard to pretend we don't exist.  If you do, God will assume it's an anti-jinxing operation and deliberately make the season even harder.

Be a bit subtle about it, OK?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2010)

_This post removed due to existential confusion._


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> _This post removed due to existential confusion._


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2010)

today diamanti is mostly not going to AC milan(LOL) and jack wilshire might be coming to us on loan.

dave (checks to make sure this isn't 2006 thread)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2010)

Why has someone bumped the other west ham thread?  It's well confusing.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/06/marlon-harewood-west-ham-aston-villa

oh god.  please.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2010)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/06/marlon-harewood-west-ham-aston-villa
> 
> oh god.  please.



Jason the "Hammer" refers to Marlon as the "Golden Bear", not that interesting but non the less!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2010)

that had better be sarcasm. You know my feelings on the goomba headed one.


dave


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2010)

kained&able said:


> that had better be sarcasm. You know my feelings on the goomba headed one.
> 
> 
> dave



In all honesty I don't know if Jason loves or hates him, probably the later


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2010)

kained&able said:


> that had better be sarcasm. You know my feelings on the goomba headed one.



Dave - I love Marlon like a big goofy brother, you know the sort, always getting into daft scrapes.  I would LOVE him to come back to West Ham, not because it would make us a better team (altho he's got to be better than Sears) but because it would make me laugh like the proverbial every time I see his massive dopey head rise up from the subs' bench.

Could you imagine him and Diamanti up front??  Keystone Kops.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2010)

He has come back into a bit of form for Newcastle I think.  If he gets his head up he's actually a cracking player.  Would love him back.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2010)

thats is all 'm saying.

And he is shit, im saying that as well. There as a reason why he has come into form at newcastle and that is because he gets to play against championship defenders. His level.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2010)

today we are mostly selling carlton cole to arsenal for 9 million. 9 million lol, take a walk mr wenger. Or add 3 million, bentdner and wiltshire on loan for the rest of the season.

It january, you don't get no real prices in jan. Not for someone who is starting everygame.

Oh and guradian are saying the yanks bid is the preffered bid now.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2010)

9m is a joke, even if 2 years ago everyone thought he was shit.  Wenger can do one.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope Wenger steals him, I kinda like him.

You can have a bunch of kids on loan!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2010)

So today we are out of the shit and being fought over... http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2797635/Hammers-set-for-100m-bid.html

Anyone got any thoughts on these alleged bids.  Personally I don't trust the Davids one little bit.  They lack ambition.  Tony Fernandes... well he;s a fan too, but is that a good thing?  And Intermarket are another bunch of souldead business types, no?  At least they'll want us good to get a nice return?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 7, 2010)

Prefer the porn lot not to take us over.

Not sure about the intermarket lot, if as i suspect it involves the bloke who owns umbro then i might be cool with it, he seems to like us lots.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 8, 2010)

Good news everyone! Gudjohnson is rumoured to be coming to west ham after falling out with monoco.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

wolves game is off

Today we are signing Sergey Kornilenko form zenit on loan.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm really annoyed.  Why's it called off?  It's not bloody Siberia!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

after consoltation with the police blah blah blah. I reckon its all the horses fault.


dave


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 9, 2010)

Im really pissed off the 'ammers called off the game on Sunday because it was going to be a massive game for the both of us. Still hopefully when we get the rearranged fixture you will have sold Upson, Green and Parker!!!


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2010)

Rumours abound that Franco has broken his leg.  Probably slipped up during a snowball fight or something.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

wasn't this the same rumour from two weeks ago and then he played?


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> wasn't this the same rumour from two weeks ago and then he played?




nah, this is a new one. 

It's come from somebody who works at the club so... who knows...

We'll have to wait another week to find out.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

wasn't the last one from one of the coaches sons?


i trust up KUMB about as much as i trusted terry brown.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> wasn't the last one from one of the coaches sons?
> 
> 
> i trust up KUMB about as much as i trusted terry brown.




nah, that was the one about Cole doing his knee.  Which was true.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 9, 2010)

ah okay i will let you off.


dave


----------



## kained&able (Jan 10, 2010)

today we are mostly selling behrami to man united.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=124560

not broken his leg but out for a few weeks....


----------



## kained&able (Jan 10, 2010)

gopefully it will snow again nexr week and then cole will be back!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2010)

allegedly we will have new owners tommrow.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2010)

Probably bought by Lidl, knowing our luck.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

gold and sullivan.

Is that worth the wait?  At least we won't be in "financial meltdown" any more I suppose.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

I've no idea why it all takes so long.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2010)

mattie said:


> I've no idea why it all takes so long.



accountasnts and lawyers charge by the hour.


tommers is it def those two rather then the other bids?


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2010)

if it's true, you'll still have 2 1/2 weeks to save the world  . . .


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2010)

and get the girl?


dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2010)

a forward or two would do, wouldn't it?

A girl's a bit of a tall order if it's you . . . .


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

kained&able said:


> tommers is it def those two rather then the other bids?



not definite dave.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2010)

but you suspect?

i want intermarket lot.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

kained&able said:


> but you suspect?
> 
> i want intermarket lot.



yeah, I suspect.  Not much more than that.

Part of me thinks they'd be really good.  Careful hands, they know what they're doing, they'll keep us afloat no matter what and we can keep hold of some players and maybe even spend some money getting in people like diamanti and franco.  We wouldn't ever spend the earth but we'd get by and be safe.

Then part of me wants Fernandes or Intermarket... the excitement of rich new owners coming in and splashing the cash... continental thrills, headbands, kick ups and names ending in "eth".

But then the first part reminds me that they'd be buying the club with borrowed cash and we'd end up in the same boat that we're in now.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2010)

Right now we'd have trouble saving green shield stamps.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

Article from the Guardian about sterling efforts at destroying clubs through mismanagement.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/jan/10/portsmouth-wages-waste-of-money

Note Pleat's comments that he thinks Wenger runs a club as it should be run - although I suspect more is owed to Hill-Wood/Friar et al than Wenger in terms of the business side.

That would be my ideal, West Ham run more like Arsenal than Chelsea, although at a much smaller level but with a more direct academy link.

Also note dig at Bungpuss.  Fnar.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

mattie said:


> That would be my ideal, West Ham run more like Arsenal than Chelsea, although at a much smaller level but with a more direct academy link.



That's what the whole "Project" thing is all about isn't it?  If G&S came in then we'd actually be able to make a stab at it... get in young players, develop them and complement them with some more established older names.

Rather than sell everybody to anybody whilst servicing debts and hoping that we can carry it on until somebody buys us.

It's weird, my head knows that G&S would be decent but I still can't bring myself to get enthusiastic about it.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

'The Project' has always felt more a reaction to the current situation than a planned, strategic decision - although Zola seems to have bought into it, it's hard to tell if that's because of lack of broader options.  As you imply, I'd almost hope we don't get windfall cash as it'll mean we have to continue along the idea of fostering youth (and not getting fingers burnt as per usual in the transfer market).

One thing in the pornmongers' favour is they've been in football for a good long while and thus aren't as likely to be after the big quick payout.  He says.

eta:  And I hope they kick Nani all the way back to Brescia or wherever he hails.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

There is certainly that suspicion with it.  Give Duckers his due, he knows how to push the West Ham supporters' buttons.  "Yeah, we'll get the best youngsters, train them up to play football the right way, yadda, yadda, yadda".  If it is just a marketing thing then it's pretty damn near perfect.

I'm with you, I think that'd probably be the best thing for us.  Carry on with Zola, carry on with the kids but have more than 2 strikers, an actual real life right back and a central defender.  If it's done right then it could really be great.

I don't want to be City.  I certainly don't want to be fucking Chelsea.

And I think my concern around G&S bascially stems from those shit brown leather jackets they wear.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the facial hair and association with That Harridan that puts me off.

I'm still on the fence regarding the porn stuff though.  Do you reckon we could hawk some of it in the club shop?


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

ugh.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

He looks like someone doing a really bad impression of Alan Sugar.

She just scares me.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

David Sullivan is wearing a _powder blue linen suit. _

I mean, what the fuck!  Is this 1984?


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

In terms of colours, he's half West ham already.

A nice claret shirt would finish the look.  Preferably shiny.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ, a little googling shows he likes the dodgy blue suit all right:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to have a shiny claret shirt.  I never considered a baby blue suit.  I wish I had now.

Also, a good point made on the guardian:

"Great work by his agent but what was Redknapp thinking?

As a Portsmouth fan I can only speculate. Interestingly so can fans of Southampton, West Ham and Bournemouth... 

Now what do all those clubs have in common?"

It's a very good point and one that seems obvious.  Sadly he won't be diddling Spuds into the ground these days.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> I used to have a shiny claret shirt.  I never considered a baby blue suit.  I wish I had now.
> 
> Also, a good point made on the guardian:
> 
> ...



Levy - as befitting his bond villain looks - is too hard to let Redknapp get away with his previous antics.  Although I'm sure he'll test him out one way or the other.

I'd say I'm sad, but I find bungpuss so offensive I'd rather he crashed and burned than spuds - their fans are as much bystanders and hostages to fortune as we are.  Although mostly deluded.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2010)

whas the beef with nani?

Nani is awesome!!  Awesome i say. 


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

kained&able said:


> whas the beef with nani?
> 
> Nani is awesome!!  Awesome i say.
> 
> ...



He's certainly good at shovelling our cash into his father-in-law's pocket.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2010)

we made profit on savio!

He also:

made curbs resign.
found illunga, da costa a couple of other centre backs, deperla, decided anton was shit and a few other things as well.

I like nani.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

kained&able said:


> we made profit on savio!
> 
> He also:
> 
> ...



franco.  diamanti. behrami.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

SSN saying that G&S and Fernandes have bid.... but Intermarket are favourites but have not yet bid and have till tomorrow night to do so.

Jim Bowe, the head of Intermarket died at the weekend.    but also 

Typical.  It's like the curse of Tutankhamen.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2010)

Jim Bowen is dead?


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Jim Bowen is dead?



yes.  you should start a thread in general.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 12, 2010)

tommers said:


> Jim Bowe, the head of Intermarket died at the weekend.    but also
> 
> Typical.  It's like the curse of Tutankhamen.



Are you sure ? I can't see any news agencies reporting his death.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope they all include the value of the new training facility in their bids!


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Are you sure ? I can't see any news agencies reporting his death.



According to SSN.

Probably alive and well then.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2010)

mattie said:


> He looks like someone doing a really bad impression of Alan Sugar.
> 
> She just scares me.


He doesn't just do an impression does he, he actually delivers as well.

Which is exactly what you need given the club is permanently 5 mins. from Administration and on-going financial basket case. You're in an even worse position that Tottenham were when Sugar took over in 1991- most of the fans hated him and he turned the club around from the brink; football fans don't generally know much about football but they know infinitely less about finance. 

If they take over, you'll hate Sullivan and Gold every minute they're at the club but, at the end of it, you will have a football club, it won't be £80mill down the crapper and it'll be a properly run business.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> He doesn't just do an impression does he, he actually delivers as well.
> 
> Which is exactly what you need given the club is permanently 5 mins. from Administration and on-going financial basket case. You're in an even worse position that Tottenham were when Sugar took over in 1991- most of the fans hated him and he turned the club around from the brink; football fans don't generally know much about football but they know infinitely less about finance.
> 
> If they take over, you'll hate Sullivan and Gold every minute they're at the club but, at the end of it, you will have a football club, it won't be £80mill down the crapper and it'll be a properly run business.



That's the one thing you've ever written that I agree with.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, if they do buy the club, remember that 12 months from now when the fans are booing the Board at every game, when they’re burning effigies of Sullivan and posting details of where he lives on message boards so people can cause damage to his property, etc, etc, etc. It's a grim process getting back to reality - and it'll take nearly a decade.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2010)

I think if our fans were going to behave like that, we probably would have done so by now.

*flies to Iceland*

*burns eggy's car*


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

It's one of my pet hates at the minute.  We (it turned out) borrowed shitloads to get players like Bellamy, Parker, Upson, Neill etc.  Then, when we sell Bellamy loads of fans get upset because we don't bring in a replacement.  Well... we can't afford them.  The fact we can't is a moan in itself but we've never had players on 50 grand + a week, until the Icelandics came in.  The wages and signings at the start of that period were way above what we would normally spend but it creates a kind of artificial level and that is now what the fans expect.

Players like Franco, Behrami, Diamanti have always been the level of player we would aspire to... decent, not world beaters but decent... unfortunately most fans now see them as a step down.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 12, 2010)

tommers said:


> .
> 
> Players like Franco, Behrami, Diamanti have always been the level of player we would aspire to... decent, not world beaters but decent... unfortunately most fans now see them as a step down.



More Moncur than Moore then for you again fella


----------



## kained&able (Jan 12, 2010)

tommers said:


> Players like Franco, Behrami, Diamanti have always been the level of player we would aspire to... decent, not world beaters but decent... unfortunately most fans now see them as a step down.



i agree with you entirely(and the bit i didn't quote) except i'm fairly sure behrami is very very good indeed and if we don't sort ourselves out fairly soon(as in beginning of next season) he will be off to if not a world beating side at least say liverpool.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

Apparently there were great attempts to get it done and dusted today, slightly hampered by weather.

Looking like it might be Fernandes.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

kained&able said:


> i agree with you entirely(and the bit i didn't quote) except i'm fairly sure behrami is very very good indeed and if we don't sort ourselves out fairly soon(as in beginning of next season) he will be off to if not a world beating side at least say liverpool.



dave.  You are quite right.  Behrami is great.  I think he would be absolutely fucking brilliant as a holding midfielder.


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

In other news, Sears scores two for the reserves.



Two penalties, sadly, but I suppose they all count.  And help to make him even cockier.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

mattie said:


> In other news, Sears scores two for the reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Two penalties, sadly, but I suppose they all count.  And help to make him even cockier.



what was the score?


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

tommers said:


> what was the score?



We lost, you'll be absolutely amazed to hear.

4-2.  They scored twice in the last 5 or 10 minutes, which I'm sure is a sign of our never-say-die derring-do approach to the game and not defensive frailty.

eta:  Apparently one Sulzeer Campbell had a run-out for them.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> dave.  You are quite right.  Behrami is great.  I think he would be absolutely fucking brilliant as a holding midfielder.



funnily enough i came to a similar conclusion yesterday. Holding might limit him a bit but he clearly needs to be chucked into the centre.

Him and parker in the centre would be amazing! Would probably mean diamanti can move to the wing and not have to defend ever!

Takeover wise google news has reports from 3 papers today all saying we are taken over by a dufferent group. Guardain confrims the death of intermarket dude but says it is still going ahead.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

chieftain said:


> More Moncur than Moore then for you again fella



I love John Moncur.  I love Bobby Moore.  But who's better?  Only one way to find out!







Compare records and it's quite, quite clear that it's Bobby Moore.



Anyway - here's a fact for you chief... moncur's son currently plays for the youth team.  Cruyff turns and 3 minute yellow cards ahoy!


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

As usual Martin Samuel is bang on.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Martin-Samuel-Its-bad-owners-fail-stupid.html

Not sure if it deserves its own thread....


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> As usual Martin Samuel is bang on.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Martin-Samuel-Its-bad-owners-fail-stupid.html
> 
> Not sure if it deserves its own thread....



Yep.  Any slagging of McCabe deserves a thread of its own.



Seriously, as per usual he's entirely correct, but isn't he writing for the wrong paper?

It still grates, thinking what we could (nay, should) have done with the cash Eggy blundered away.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

We're getting botties smacked again, btw:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/8443013.stm

Another fine.  Yet another fine.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2010)

we have been hot with two charges of failing to control fans inside the stadium over the millwall stuff.

Apologies for non teamtalk link!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/13/west-ham-millwall-crowd-trouble

Half the article is irrelevant though, we didn't get charged for anything outside the stadium so i don't know why they brought it up.



dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

Sigh.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2010)

Team of the decade thingy has been announced.

http://www.whufc.com/articles/team-of-the-decade-20100111_2236884_1927472

cant remember what i said but i bet i disagree!

lampard for fucks sake

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

How you didn't get charged with impersonating a football team at WHL I'll never know.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

Personally, I thought we carried off Brescia Reserves quite well.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2010)

Despite plenty of noise that all would be done by today, we now have a 4th bidder.

An Italian, no less.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/w/west_ham_utd/8457981.stm

I can only guess at what bollocks Zola's been feeding him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 14, 2010)

I would prefer Fernandez personally..  I thin ke'd have the cash, not like City Or Chelsa, but he seems a real character and not exatly poor.


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2010)

I think Fernandes would be borrowing RD.  There was something in one of the malaysian papers about them sending us their U23 squad if he takes over.

He's not got enough to buy us outright.

Anyway, some dodgy Italian has pitched up.


----------



## Epico (Jan 14, 2010)

My Italian colleague seems to think Massimo Cellino is an alright chairman - not bags of money but fairly stable.


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2010)

Eyeties reckon we'll be seeing Lattes and ciabatta instead of Pukka Pies as of now.

I'm paraphrasing.

http://www.calciomercato.com/index.php?c=46&a=161988

"As learned by Calciomercato.com, Cagliari president Massimo Cellino has acquired West Ham."


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/West-Ham-star-could-be-forced-to-retire-article287567.html

Dyer to retire?  That report reckons his wages amount to just under half a million for each appearance.

*facepalm*


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

A year left on his contract + no one's going to buy him =  he won't got any choice but to retire.

He should have been retired at the end of his Newcastle contract but they managed to find some proper mugs before getting that far.


It's a bit unseemly this Prem League club car boot sale, isn't it?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 15, 2010)

We can probably get a bit more unseemly than this, I reckon.


----------



## mattie (Jan 15, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> We can probably get a bit more unseemly than this, I reckon.



We'd have to go some to trump the Ljungberg thing, tbh.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2010)

So no strikers again for sunday, oh joy.

Hopefully villa will be thinking too much about the league cup and forget that they need to win to stand a chance of finishing 4th.


We do have all our midfield back though, which means parker, collison & noble are back in contention.

Let us hope neuble has grown up a bit in the last two weeks or that sears comes on and remembers where the net is.


dave


----------



## mattie (Jan 15, 2010)

115K fine.

http://football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5862892,00.html


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 15, 2010)

Millwall = No fine


----------



## mattie (Jan 15, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> Millwall = No fine



They'll never change.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 15, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Dyer to retire?  That report reckons his wages amount to just under half a million for each appearance.
> 
> *facepalm*





mattie said:


> 115K fine.




it gets better!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

I got confused for a moment and assumed someone had bought the club for that money.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah the money that harry didn't give the income tax man was used to purchase west ham in a shady deal in the back room of a used car show room in peckham.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm more concerned that the emerging frontrunner to buy us is a fucking convicted fraudster.

Lister: why do we never meet anyone nice?

Cat: Why do we never meet anyone who can shoot straight?


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Yeah the money that harry didn't give the income tax man was used to purchase west ham in a shady deal in the back room of a used car show room in peckham.



That's a pretty fair summary actually dave.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2010)

who is the forerunner according to the last thing you read?


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2010)

kained&able said:


> who is the forerunner according to the last thing you read?



God knows.  They all say different people.  I've given up.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah thats what i'm on as well. Just wondering which has been done for fraud i guessing the italian but who knows.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2010)

kained&able said:


> yeah thats what i'm on as well. Just wondering which has been done for fraud i guessing the italian but who knows.



yeah. apparently.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

West Ham United: Green, Faubert, Tomkins, Upson, Spector, Kovac, Behrami, Parker, Noble, Collison, Nouble
Subs: Kurucz, Da Costa, Daprela, Diamanti, Stanislas Jimenez, Sears.

i think we might be playing for a draw.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

Jesus.  That is one defensive team.

I know we have no strikers but surely we've got to have diamanti playing?

I foresee a long afternoon of frantic tackling and long punts to Nouble.  Who will be on his own.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

Worked for Hull. Get a draw, pleeeease.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

tommers said:


> Jesus.  That is one defensive team.
> 
> I know we have no strikers but surely we've got to have diamanti playing?
> 
> I foresee a long afternoon of frantic tackling and long punts to Nouble.  Who will be on his own.



nouble has done alright so far. Diamanti apparently has a bit of groin strain so zola didn't want to risk him from the start.

dave


----------



## Discordia (Jan 17, 2010)

Is there a more boring team around than Villa?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Is there a more boring team around than Villa?



many

that will do though! up to 16th. Kovac was lucky not to get a red(even though the first yellow was bollocks)

thought nouble had a very good game, he needs new boots though.

Tomkins had one of his better games, if he could do that week in week out i would be very happy indeed.

My mates parents were listening on 5 live apparently petrov belted the ball out and hit robbie savage flush in the nose while he was commenting! That is amazing and he should be knighted!

Pompey up next and allegedly cole will be back for it. Start of a 4 game run that will will tell if stay up or go down in my opinion.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

Very happy with that.  We looked OK and even had a couple of chances once junior and diamanti came on...

now, if we can just get this takeover finished we can move on.

no game next week too, so carlton and parker back to full fitness hopefully.  I agree Dave, next 4 games tell us where we're going to be next season.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

we play tuesday rather then saturday  next week, i think.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

oh yeah, tues 26th.  

Anyway, next 6 are pretty decent...

Tue 26	19:45	A	Portsmouth	PREM	 	 	 	 	 
Sat 30	15:00	H	Blackburn	PREM	 	 	 	 	 
February
Tue 2  	19:45	H	Wolves	PREM	 	 	 	 	 
Sat 6 	15:00	A	Burnley	PREM	 	 	 	 	 
Wed 10	19:45	H	Birmingham	PREM	 	 	 	 	 
Sat 20	15:00	H	Hull City	PREM


Of course, 3 of the next 4 after that are man utd, chelsea and arsenal away.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

burnley and brum could be interesting. Rest i reckon we could win.

Surely.

13 points out of that lot is doable.


dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2010)

the word on the wire is G&S tomorrow.


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2010)

kained&able said:


> burnley and brum could be interesting. Rest i reckon we could win.
> 
> Surely.
> 
> ...



Knowing us, we'll lose to all that lot and beat Chelsea.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 18, 2010)

Nothing yet.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Nothing yet.



Nah, typically one of the people (some BBC journalist) who was saying G&S is now saying "no decision made". 

I wish they'd just get it over with.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

tommers said:


> oh yeah, tues 26th.
> 
> Anyway, next 6 are pretty decent...
> 
> ...


If you don't get 9-10 points out of that lot things will start to get jittery.

Internet FACT!


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> If you don't get 9-10 points out of that lot things will start to get jittery.
> 
> Internet FACT!



Because things are rock-solid at the moment.

If we don't get this ownership situation fixed ASAP we could be in a touch of doo-doo.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

What question were you answering?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

Guys, you'll want to take a look at the Community section. There's some important news there.


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2010)

Fuck, no.

RIP Big Man.

This is really, really dreadful.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

Even in the banter we have here his warmth and generosity of nature shone through; I never met him but I would have liked to because of that. No doubt at all he was a lovely bloke. Don't know what else to say at the moment . . . it's tragic.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2010)

that's awful.  I was wondering today where he'd gone.  Everything I write seems weird and trite and rubbish.

RIP mate.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 18, 2010)

Only aware of him through his posts for the most part in the Football Forum.
Always posted in an informed manner and with an absence of malice.

One of yours.
Sorry to hear it.


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2010)

Christ, I just don't believe it.  

A little lad and all.


----------



## Epico (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll certainly miss him in here. RIP forever more mate.


----------



## mattie (Jan 18, 2010)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Me, missus and boy the other day



God bless, mate.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 18, 2010)

lame as, i really liked matt.

dave


----------



## linerider (Jan 18, 2010)

And like my dreams they fade and die.
R.I.P


Woof


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2010)

There's news about ownership.

I must say I don't really care at this point in time.


----------



## aylee (Jan 19, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Only aware of him through his posts for the most part in the Football Forum.
> Always posted in an informed manner and with an absence of malice.
> 
> One of yours.
> Sorry to hear it.



This.

What a terrible shame.

RIP.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2010)

Gold and sullivan have taken over. Karen brady is vice chairmen.


dave


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 19, 2010)

mattie said:


> There's news about ownership.
> 
> I must say I don't really care at this point in time.



Same here.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2010)

I propose this thread be shut down and saved in the archive as a tribute to mr walrus & have been asked to post on here by the editot so he is not shutting down a popular thread without a consensus.

If you have thoughts please PM editor.

Or post a lil tribute to Matt with the subject line set as aye/ or something(don't really want the last load of posts on this thread all being yay votes)

I have asked for this post to be edited upon closure.


----------



## mattie (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice dave, he's sadly gone but he certainly won't be forgotten.

I'll always cherish his memory as a big man with a castle superimposed on his forehead.

In seriousness, he'll be sorely missed, and painfully so on West Ham threads.  A good time to close this thread to make sure his voice isn't lost.  Or his dodgy predictions.

Again, god bless, mate.


**editor: edit to add comment from London Calling:


> I didn’t know what to do about this thread and planned to leave it, maybe for a month, maybe for the season. I’m grateful someone has taken steps.
> 
> I saw – before Christmas – Matt was planning to come along to the curry night and was very much looking forward to meeting him; I hoped we’d share some real football banter over a few beers and a bite, and also to enjoy his enthusiasm for sport and writing and his family. He couldn’t come along and so I never met him. We exchanged a few PM’s but our interaction mainly took place in these team-season threads over a few years.
> 
> ...


----------

